# The 2021 Half Century (50km or 50m) a month challenge



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2020)

THIS THREAD IS FOR RIDE REPORTS ONLY - discussions should take place over in the 2021 chatzone

There were already challenge threads for monthly imperial centuries (100 mile rides) and metric centuries (100 km or 62.14 mile rides). I thought it would be a nice idea to come up with an easier challenge for those who don't have the time, energy or inclination to do the longer rides so @ColinJ created the half century challenge in 2015. It was a success, so by popular request, it will take place again every year from now on

Your challenge is to do at least one half century ride every calendar month of the year. You can arbitrarily choose to do 50 km (31.07 mile) or 50 mile rides in any given month depending on how you feel at the time, what the weather is like, and how much free time you have. If you fail to do one or the other, then your challenge has come to an end and will have to be restarted later. If you start off on one of the century challenges, but fail for some reason, you can always drop down into this challenge and keep on going!

You can start when you like, but (in keeping with the other 2 challenges) a bronze star can be awarded for those who do a half century every month from January to December. (The imperial century riders get a gold star, and the metric century riders get a silver star. These are small graphics which can be displayed in the signature line under your posts.)

If you would like to keep a points tally, award yourself 1 point for a 50 km ride, 2 points for 50 miles, 3 points for 100 km or 4 points for 100 miles, 5 points for 200km**, 6 points for 150 miles**. Obviously one ride can only score one lot of points. (** Added 25th June 2017)

I suggest an extra challenge for those of us who want to keep track of points - try and beat your previous best points tally. If this is your first go at the half century challenge, look at how the points are calculated and set yourself a realistic challenge (12 points would be the minimum that you could score if you completed one half century ride per month.)

I hope that this challenge is feasible for most of you. I know that 100+ km can seem an awfully long way for many cyclists, so perhaps 50+ km would be a more approachable challenge.

The imperial century riders use one system for reporting their rides but we have adopted a different one. Each ride merits a brief report in this thread including: Date of ride, distance ridden, route taken, number of points earned (if you are bothering to keep track of them), elevation gain on ride (if you want to track that).

For ride reports after the first one, take a copy of your previous ride report post and put that in a new post with details of your latest ride added after that. [For riders who do a lot of long rides, that could mean reposting a lot of long posts. You might like to just update your ride reports at the end of each month instead?]

Optionally, finish each report post with your accumulated distance, and/or points and/or elevation gain for the year so far. Take a look at THIS PAGE from the 2015 thread and you will get the idea.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st 31.6 miles 1 point
My standard Wymeswold 50km loop

Points in this challenge 1
Points in all challenges 1


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 52.4k, https://www.strava.com/activities/4548735798


----------



## Jon George (1 Jan 2021)

*Jan 1st*
Ipswich – Rushmere/Westerfield/Thurleston loop x 3 – Ipswich – Nacton – Ipswich
*55 Km
1 Point.*


----------



## Bazzer (1 Jan 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden, 
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.


----------



## steverob (2 Jan 2021)

*2nd January: 34.03 miles* - Freezing cold ride encompassing both the flats (Phoenix Trail) and a new climb for me (Nether Winchendon) to start off the New Year - https://www.strava.com/activities/4554653282 - 1 point

*Total so far: 1 point*


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st 31.6 miles 1 point
My standard Wymeswold 50km loop
Jan 3rd 31.8 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 2
Points in all challenges 2


----------



## Willd (3 Jan 2021)

*Jan 3 - 32.04 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Little Lawford, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Pailton, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Brockhurst, Newnham Paddox, Monks Kirby, Combe Fields, Binley (Coventry), Binley Woods, Brandon, Wolston, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.


----------



## gavgav (3 Jan 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury
Total=1 point


----------



## Sbudge (3 Jan 2021)

3rd January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4560760296) NW6, Borehamwood and New Barnet loop


----------



## Fergs (3 Jan 2021)

3rd January, 52km
A loop around Selhurst Park, Kingsmeadow and Plough Lane, with a fairly comprehensive exploration of Richmond Park to get up to distance and some nicer scenery.
1 point


----------



## Gibbo9 (4 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st Xindian River ride in Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4547242982) 51.25km

1 point


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st 31.6 miles 1 point
My standard Wymeswold 50km loop
Jan 3rd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Jan 4th 31.4 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Groby ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 3
Points in all challenges 6


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jan 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*


----------



## Gibbo9 (9 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st Xindian River ride in Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4547242982) 51.25km
Jan 8th Cemetery Hill, Nangang, Keelung River, Ducks Head, Xindian River, Gongguan (https://www.strava.com/activities/4589649825) 57.87km, 255m 

Points in this challenge 2
Points in all challenges 2


----------



## Domus (10 Jan 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 1


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jan 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km* 
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*


----------



## steverob (10 Jan 2021)

*2nd January: 34.03 miles* - Freezing cold ride encompassing both the flats (Phoenix Trail) and a new climb for me (Nether Winchendon) to start off the New Year - https://www.strava.com/activities/4554653282 - 1 point
*10th January: 31.60 miles* - Kept this week's 50k to local roads for various reasons (not just Covid related), doing loops out to Quainton and Halton, then just padding out the mileage with exploring Aylesbury's ever expanding housing estates - https://www.strava.com/activities/4598842670 - 1 point

*Total so far: 2 points*


----------



## Sbudge (10 Jan 2021)

3rd January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4560760296) NW6, Borehamwood and New Barnet loop
9th January, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4592731425) Wendover - Stoke Hammond loop, -2 degrees average


----------



## Eribiste (11 Jan 2021)

https://www.strava.com/activities/4602541794
Eckington
"
"
"
"
"
Eckington.

Nine laps of the village for 50km. Not content with that thrilling adventure, I really jazzed it up by doing some laps _counter-clockwise_. Wow!
Strava has me down as the local legend, others as the village idiot.


----------



## aferris2 (11 Jan 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point

Total: 1 point.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Jan 2021)

*January 2021

January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point. *

Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.


----------



## Gibbo9 (13 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st Xindian River ride in Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4547242982) 51.25km
Jan 8th Cemetery Hill, Nangang, Keelung River, Ducks Head, Xindian River, Gongguan (https://www.strava.com/activities/4589649825) 57.87km, 255m
Jan 12th Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4607422235) 51.32km, 154m 

Points in this challenge 3
Points in all challenges 3


----------



## dickyknees (15 Jan 2021)

*January 2021
January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 15th ~ 52kms (32.84 miles) 1 point. *
Home, double loop of Holy Island (Anglesey)

*Running total 2 points. *


----------



## fatjel (16 Jan 2021)

Jan 16th Carmarthen -- LLandeilo -- Carmarthen . 52.88 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4630560145


----------



## Willd (17 Jan 2021)

*Jan 3 - 32.04 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Little Lawford, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Pailton, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Brockhurst, Newnham Paddox, Monks Kirby, Combe Fields, Binley (Coventry), Binley Woods, Brandon, Wolston, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Jan 17 - 31.74 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Stretton on Dunsmore, Cawston, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford (yawn), Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jan 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km* 
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*


----------



## Spinney (17 Jan 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall

*Running total: 1 point*


----------



## Jonjay (17 Jan 2021)

January 17th - 51k (plus a bit but ballsed up a Strava pause) 
https://www.strava.com/activities/4636275840


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Jan 2021)

January 17th Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Le Villot – la Riaye – Brignac – Evriguet – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – Le Villot – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.21km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 1

Total points in all challenges : 1


----------



## steverob (17 Jan 2021)

*2nd January: 34.03 miles* - Freezing cold ride encompassing both the flats (Phoenix Trail) and a new climb for me (Nether Winchendon) to start off the New Year - https://www.strava.com/activities/4554653282 - 1 point
*10th January: 31.60 miles* - Kept this week's 50k to local roads for various reasons (not just Covid related), doing loops out to Quainton and Halton, then just padding out the mileage with exploring Aylesbury's ever expanding housing estates - https://www.strava.com/activities/4598842670 - 1 point
*17th January: 50.93 miles* - Rode north east to the villages abutting Milton Keynes, ignoring all sorts of Road Closure and Diversion signs (everyone else was). Then added on an extra 10 miles around town before sunset to get me an extra point - https://www.strava.com/activities/4637336395 - 2 points

*Total so far: 4 points*


----------



## Saluki (17 Jan 2021)

January 
17/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4637205352 Norwich, Thorpe, Horsford, Ringland (snapped gear cable), Costessey (fix inner tube) Norwich via Marriotts Way. 50km 1 point.

Total: 1 point


----------



## Rob and Alison (17 Jan 2021)

January 17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig


----------



## Gibbo9 (18 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st Xindian River ride in Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4547242982) 51.25km
Jan 8th Cemetery Hill, Nangang, Keelung River, Ducks Head, Xindian River, Gongguan (https://www.strava.com/activities/4589649825) 57.87km, 255m
Jan 12th Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4607422235) 51.32km, 154m
Jan 15th Xindian river, Keelung river, Beitou (https://www.strava.com/activities/4622844527) 52.43km, 230m

Points in this challenge 4
Points in all challenges 4


----------



## Pizza Man (18 Jan 2021)

Jan 17th Home-Shorne Ridgeway-Higham-Wainscott-Chattenden-Hoo-High Halstow-Cooling-Higham-Shorne Ridgeway-Cobham-Home 50.7km

Points 1


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Jan 2021)

17th Jan Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Wellesbourne, Lighthorne, Harbury, Long Itchington, Hunningham, Cubbington, Milverton, Warwick. 36 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/4634165555


----------



## Houthakker (18 Jan 2021)

*January*
17th Jan – Loops around Lytham – 36 miles – 1 Point
*Total – 1 Points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (20 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st Xindian River ride in Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4547242982) 51.25km
Jan 8th Cemetery Hill, Nangang, Keelung River, Ducks Head, Xindian River, Gongguan (https://www.strava.com/activities/4589649825) 57.87km, 255m
Jan 12th Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4607422235) 51.32km, 154m
Jan 15th Xindian river, Keelung river, Beitou (https://www.strava.com/activities/4622844527) 52.43km, 230m
Jan 20th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4649661409) 52.44km, 171m

Points in this challenge 5
Points in all challenges 5


----------



## Domus (22 Jan 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 2


----------



## Willd (22 Jan 2021)

*Jan 3 - 32.04 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Little Lawford, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Pailton, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Brockhurst, Newnham Paddox, Monks Kirby, Combe Fields, Binley (Coventry), Binley Woods, Brandon, Wolston, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Jan 17 - 31.74 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Stretton on Dunsmore, Cawston, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford (yawn), Lawford Heath, Cawston, home. 

*Jan 22- 31.77 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Duchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Long Itchington, Marton, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Bretford, Brinklow, Easenhall, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Jan 2021)

Jan 22: Saltcoats-Seamill-Largs and back, then a loop round town. 51k.

1 point.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st 31.6 miles 1 point
My standard Wymeswold 50km loop
Jan 3rd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Jan 4th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Groby ,Anstey
Jan 23rd 32.73 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Markfield ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey and repeated again

Points in this challenge 4
Points in all challenges 11


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jan 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km* 
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*


----------



## Saluki (23 Jan 2021)

January
17/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4637205352 Norwich, Thorpe, Horsford, Ringland (snapped gear cable), Costessey (fix inner tube) Norwich via Marriotts Way. 50km 1 point.
23/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4668837491 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Gaston, West Acre, Narborough, Barton Bendish, Stoke Ferry, Denver, DM. 81km (50 miles). 2 points

Total: 3 points


----------



## Bazzer (24 Jan 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms


----------



## Gibbo9 (25 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st Xindian River ride in Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4547242982) 51.25km
Jan 8th Cemetery Hill, Nangang, Keelung River, Ducks Head, Xindian River, Gongguan (https://www.strava.com/activities/4589649825) 57.87km, 255m
Jan 12th Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4607422235) 51.32km, 154m
Jan 15th Xindian river, Keelung river, Beitou (https://www.strava.com/activities/4622844527) 52.43km, 230m
Jan 20th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4649661409) 52.44km, 171m
Jan 25th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4676926524) 51.16km, 125m

Points in this challenge 6
Points in all challenges 6


----------



## Rob and Alison (25 Jan 2021)

January 
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig 
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig

Point this Challenge : 3


----------



## dickyknees (27 Jan 2021)

*January 2021
January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 15th ~ 52kms (32.84 miles) 1 point. *
Home, double loop of Holy Island (Anglesey)
*January 27th ~ 52 kms(32.28 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 

*Running total 3 points.*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jan 2021)

*January 2021
27th - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point*
Home - Harthill - Dinnington - Firbeck - Laughton-en-le-Morthen - Hooten Levitt - Morthen - Ulley - Home

*Total: 1 point*


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Jan 2021)

January 2021
02/01/21 Wolverly- Loppington- Nonely- Myddle -Merrington- Old Woods- Baschurch- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood- Home 55km 1 point
10/01/21 Northwood- Whixall- Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank- Alkington-Tilstock- Whixall- Hortom- Loppington- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 52.2km 1 point
Total 2 points


----------



## Saluki (28 Jan 2021)

January
17/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4637205352 Norwich, Thorpe, Horsford, Ringland (snapped gear cable), Costessey (fix inner tube) Norwich via Marriotts Way. 50km 1 point.
23/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4668837491 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Gaston, West Acre, Narborough, Barton Bendish, Stoke Ferry, Denver, DM. 81km (50 miles). 2 points
28/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Blackborough End, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, King’s Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 3 points

Total: 6 points 😀


----------



## Gibbo9 (29 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st Xindian River ride in Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4547242982) 51.25km
Jan 8th Cemetery Hill, Nangang, Keelung River, Ducks Head, Xindian River, Gongguan (https://www.strava.com/activities/4589649825) 57.87km, 255m
Jan 12th Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4607422235) 51.32km, 154m
Jan 15th Xindian river, Keelung river, Beitou (https://www.strava.com/activities/4622844527) 52.43km, 230m
Jan 20th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4649661409) 52.44km, 171m
Jan 25th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4676926524) 51.16km, 125m
Jan 29th Reverse route of Jan 25th ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4697575106) 51.67km, 129m

Points in this challenge 7
Points in all challenges 7


----------



## Saluki (29 Jan 2021)

January
17/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4637205352 Norwich, Thorpe, Horsford, Ringland (snapped gear cable), Costessey (fix inner tube) Norwich via Marriotts Way. 50km 1 point.
23/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4668837491 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Gaston, West Acre, Narborough, Barton Bendish, Stoke Ferry, Denver, DM. 81km (50 miles). 2 points
28/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Blackborough End, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, King’s Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 3 points
29/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4700053106 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Watlington, Magdalen chipshop, Barroway Drove, Downham. 54km 1 point

Total: 7 points 😀


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Jan 2021)

_*1) Jan 29: *33.2 mi/53.43km *1 Point *_
https://www.strava.com/activities/4701325653


----------



## Willd (29 Jan 2021)

*Jan 3 - 32.04 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Little Lawford, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Pailton, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Brockhurst, Newnham Paddox, Monks Kirby, Combe Fields, Binley (Coventry), Binley Woods, Brandon, Wolston, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Jan 17 - 31.74 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Stretton on Dunsmore, Cawston, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford (yawn), Lawford Heath, Cawston, home. 

*Jan 22- 31.77 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Long Itchington, Marton, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Bretford, Brinklow, Easenhall, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home. 

*Jan 29 - 50.00 miles - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Long Itchington, Hunningham Hill, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Bretford, Brinklow, Withybrook, Wolvey, Wolvey Heath, Cross in Hand, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, Cawston, home.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jan 2021)

Total for January:

Jan 1st, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 52.4k, https://www.strava.com/activities/4548735798
Jan 9th, Order collection from Next, Martlesham, 50.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4593355188
Jan 17th, Felixstowe, Levington, Nacton, Kirton & Falkenham, 53.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4636519420
Jan 24th, Felixstowe, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 50.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4674383518
Jan 25th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere & Bucklesham, 51.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4679185045

Glad I didn't sign up for the imperial 50 or metric 100 challenges this year as I've not had the time or the weather to do anything other than the above rides in the 50km challenge.


----------



## slow scot (30 Jan 2021)

January.

17th (53km)
North Deeside Road, Crathes bridge, South Deeside Road, Bridge of Feugh, Banchory, North Deeside Road to Aberdeen.

Total Points: 1 
Ice on back roads has made cycling dangerous for a few weeks up here.


----------



## Bazzer (30 Jan 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jan 2021)

My First one done 😜 today, 30/1/21.
Bognor, Chichester, Lavant, Singleton, Lavant, Chichester, Apuldram, Hunston, Bognor.
31.86 miles, 51km.
A slow ride, and a bit wet and windy, but that’s January done, I’m in 😂😂😂

1 point!







A 37mph downhill section, and a little climb too, so a good day.


----------



## Gibbo9 (31 Jan 2021)

Jan 1st Xindian River ride in Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4547242982) 51.25km
Jan 8th Cemetery Hill, Nangang, Keelung River, Ducks Head, Xindian River, Gongguan (https://www.strava.com/activities/4589649825) 57.87km, 255m
Jan 12th Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4607422235) 51.32km, 154m
Jan 15th Xindian river, Keelung river, Beitou (https://www.strava.com/activities/4622844527) 52.43km, 230m
Jan 20th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4649661409) 52.44km, 171m
Jan 25th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4676926524) 51.16km, 125m
Jan 29th Reverse route of Jan 25th ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4697575106) 51.67km, 129m
Jan 30th Xindian River, Cemetery Hill, Keelung River, Tamsui River, Daan River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4702670504) 103.39km, 398m (Is this 3 points???)

Points in this challenge 10 (I think if the 100 is 3 points, if not then please someone correct me)
Points in all challenges 10


----------



## Eribiste (1 Feb 2021)

Nine laps of the village @5.75km/lap = 51.75km, plus some puzzled fellow village dwellers.


----------



## Domus (1 Feb 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
Running total 3


----------



## dickyknees (1 Feb 2021)

*January 2021
January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 15th ~ 52kms (32.84 miles) 1 point. *
Home, double loop of Holy Island (Anglesey)
*January 27th ~ 52 kms(32.28 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 
February 1st ~ 52.3 kms(32.50 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 

*Running total 4 points.*


----------



## Gibbo9 (2 Feb 2021)

Jan 1st Xindian River ride in Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4547242982) 51.25km
Jan 8th Cemetery Hill, Nangang, Keelung River, Ducks Head, Xindian River, Gongguan (https://www.strava.com/activities/4589649825) 57.87km, 255m
Jan 12th Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4607422235) 51.32km, 154m
Jan 15th Xindian river, Keelung river, Beitou (https://www.strava.com/activities/4622844527) 52.43km, 230m
Jan 20th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4649661409) 52.44km, 171m
Jan 25th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4676926524) 51.16km, 125m
Jan 29th Reverse route of Jan 25th ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4697575106) 51.67km, 129m
Jan 30th Xindian River, Cemetery Hill, Keelung River, Tamsui River, Daan River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4702670504) 103.39km, 398m (Is this 3 points???)
Feb 2nd Xindian River, Tamsui River, Dahan River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4719728382) 51.61km, 102m

Points in this challenge 11


----------



## footloose crow (2 Feb 2021)

January 2021

16.01. Portreath and back. 51k
23.01. Roche and back. 64k
27.01. Perranporth and St Agnes. 50k

Apparently this has been the coldest January since 2010.

In Cornwall it has been one of the wettest January's for some time and also colder than normal although probably not cold by the standards set further north last month. We have only seen a few snow flakes so far.


----------



## Gibbo9 (3 Feb 2021)

Jan 1st Xindian River ride in Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4547242982) 51.25km
Jan 8th Cemetery Hill, Nangang, Keelung River, Ducks Head, Xindian River, Gongguan (https://www.strava.com/activities/4589649825) 57.87km, 255m
Jan 12th Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4607422235) 51.32km, 154m
Jan 15th Xindian river, Keelung river, Beitou (https://www.strava.com/activities/4622844527) 52.43km, 230m
Jan 20th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4649661409) 52.44km, 171m
Jan 25th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4676926524) 51.16km, 125m
Jan 29th Reverse route of Jan 25th ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4697575106) 51.67km, 129m
Jan 30th Xindian River, Cemetery Hill, Keelung River, Tamsui River, Daan River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4702670504) 103.39km, 398m (Is this 3 points???)
Feb 2nd Xindian River, Tamsui River, Dahan River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4719728382) 51.61km, 102m
Feb 3rd Tamsui/Xindian circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4725433296) 50.91km, 144m

Points in this challenge 12


----------



## fatjel (3 Feb 2021)

Jan 16th Carmarthen -- LLandeilo -- Carmarthen . 52.88 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4630560145 
Feb 3rd Carmarthen - Carmarthen 52.27 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4727351679


----------



## dickyknees (3 Feb 2021)

*January 2021
January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 15th ~ 52kms (32.84 miles) 1 point. *
Home, double loop of Holy Island (Anglesey)
*January 27th ~ 52 kms(32.28 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 
February 1st ~ 52.3 kms(32.50 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 3rd ~ 51.28 kms (31.87 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 

*Running total 5 points.*


----------



## Domus (4 Feb 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 4 points


----------



## Eribiste (4 Feb 2021)

https://www.strava.com/activities/4734736562

Twice round the hill, once ccw and once cw. The hill in question being Bredon Hill. Lots of rain on the second run but being a badass cycling dude it wasn't going to stop me! 55 and a bit kms.


----------



## bluenotebob (5 Feb 2021)

February 5th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Grancastel – Loyat – Kersamson – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 62.44km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 2

Total points in all challenges : 2


----------



## Willd (5 Feb 2021)

*Jan - 5 points

Feb 5 - 33.54 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper / Lower Shuckburgh, Napton on the Hill, Stockton, Long Itchington, Marton, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.


----------



## steverob (5 Feb 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*5th February: 65.20 miles* - First half of ride, roads very wet but skies clear and optimistic they'd dry out. Second half of ride, torrential downpours, roads even wetter! Haven't been soaked through like this since RideLondon 2018 - https://www.strava.com/activities/4738582885 - 3 points

*Total so far: 7 points*


----------



## Spinney (6 Feb 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar

*Running total: 2 points*


----------



## dickyknees (6 Feb 2021)

*January 2021
January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 15th ~ 52kms (32.84 miles) 1 point. *
Home, double loop of Holy Island (Anglesey)
*January 27th ~ 52 kms(32.28 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 
February 1st ~ 52.3 kms(32.50 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 3rd ~ 51.28 kms (31.87 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 6th ~ 54.66 kms (33.97 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 

*Running total 6 points.*


----------



## Bazzer (7 Feb 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms


----------



## bruce1530 (7 Feb 2021)

Jan: 1 point

Feb 7th: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Kilmaurs-Kilwinning-Saltcoats. 51k.
Feb 21: Saltcoats-Kilmarnock via cycle path. 50k
Feb 28: Saltcoats-Portencross-Hunterston-Largs, 52k

4 points.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Feb 2021)

*JANUARY*
_*1) Jan 29: *33.2 mi/53.43km *1 Point *_
https://www.strava.com/activities/4701325653
Month Total: *1 Point
FEBRUARY
1) Feb 7: *_66.7 mi/107.34km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/XX1b9hEuGdb

Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *4 Points*


----------



## C R (7 Feb 2021)

February 7th

Kempsey, Croome, Wadborough, Drakes Broughton, Pinvin, Upton Snodsbury, Broughton Hackett, Crawle, Oddingley, Tibberton, Spetchley, Churchill, White Ladies Aston, Egdon, Stoulton, Littleworth, Home.

59 km.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Feb 2021)

17th Jan Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Wellesbourne, Lighthorne, Harbury, Long Itchington, Hunningham, Cubbington, Milverton, Warwick. 36 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/4634165555
6th Feb. Warwick, Long Itchington, Broadwell, Sawbridge, Hill, Birdingbury, Streeton on Dunsmore, Weston under Wetherley, Hunningham, Offchurch, Warwick. 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4743227846


----------



## Chap sur le velo (8 Feb 2021)

Late to update January (hope that’s OK)

Pre amble:
I noticed this thread as soon as I joined up (here last autumn) and immediately wanted to have a go at 50km rides and as a Lockdown cyclist I gradually built to 60kms, 22 12 2020.

Started coughing on 23rd, tested next day and my present on 25th was a text saying Covid positive! Family all caught it and we were very lucky and suffered only a few nights bad sleep and a lingering cough to slow me down. Also lost 5lbs and as I’ve built up strength 4 have stayed off – result!

So wanting getting on this thread had a new intensity and it was a real motivation just to get back to where I was before. First weeks a little difficult but on 17th of January headed due to north through Epping Forest towards Harlow and 62 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4635871172

No stopping me now. Headed across London to circle Richmond Park 3x – my first ever 50 mile ride. 82kms 27 01 21

https://www.strava.com/activities/4689567485

Just time 31 01 21, for a more interesting trip North, towards Epping then Stableford Abbotts, Abridge, Chigwell and home. 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4711534391

Have now set my cap at on the 50mile a month challenge (will be more difficult once Golf, Swimming and Travel return).

4 points I believe – aiming for 50 this year. Loving the challenge...tbc

PS feels odd to be thanking someone I've never met and I'm never likely too, but a huge Shout Out (as the kids say) to the organiser of this thread for giving me extra mojo!


----------



## Gibbo9 (9 Feb 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Late to update January (hope that’s OK)
> 
> Pre amble:
> I noticed this thread as soon as I joined up (here last autumn) and immediately wanted to have a go at 50km rides and as a Lockdown cyclist I gradually built to 60kms, 22 12 2020.
> ...



Glad to hear you are over the worst. Kudos to you.


----------



## Gibbo9 (9 Feb 2021)

Jan 1st Xindian River ride in Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4547242982) 51.25km
Jan 8th Cemetery Hill, Nangang, Keelung River, Ducks Head, Xindian River, Gongguan (https://www.strava.com/activities/4589649825) 57.87km, 255m
Jan 12th Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4607422235) 51.32km, 154m
Jan 15th Xindian river, Keelung river, Beitou (https://www.strava.com/activities/4622844527) 52.43km, 230m
Jan 20th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Taipei City (https://www.strava.com/activities/4649661409) 52.44km, 171m
Jan 25th Xindian River, Tamsui River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4676926524) 51.16km, 125m
Jan 29th Reverse route of Jan 25th ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4697575106) 51.67km, 129m
Jan 30th Xindian River, Cemetery Hill, Keelung River, Tamsui River, Daan River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4702670504) 103.39km, 398m (Is this 3 points???)
Feb 2nd Xindian River, Tamsui River, Dahan River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4719728382) 51.61km, 102m
Feb 3rd Tamsui/Xindian circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4725433296) 50.91km, 144m
Feb 07th Tamsui/Xindian rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4748110680) 50.56km, 143m

Points in this challenge 13


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2021)

February 9th, Kirton, Bucklesham, Ipswich & 2 laps of Felixstowe, 50.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4761693596/


----------



## Gibbo9 (10 Feb 2021)

Jan 10 points

Feb 2nd Xindian River, Tamsui River, Dahan River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4719728382) 51.61km, 102m
Feb 3rd Tamsui/Xindian circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4725433296) 50.91km, 144m
Feb 07th Tamsui/Xindian rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4748110680) 50.56km, 143m 
Feb 10th River circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4763109515) 53.48km, 140m

Total 14 points


----------



## Domus (11 Feb 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 5 points


----------



## Houthakker (14 Feb 2021)

*January*
17th Jan – Loops around Lytham – 36 miles – 1 Point
*February*
13th Jan – Loops around Lytham – 32 miles – 1 Point
*Total – 2 Points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (15 Feb 2021)

Jan 10 points

Feb 2nd Xindian River, Tamsui River, Dahan River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4719728382) 51.61km, 102m
Feb 3rd Tamsui/Xindian circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4725433296) 50.91km, 144m
Feb 07th Tamsui/Xindian rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4748110680) 50.56km, 143m
Feb 10th River circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4763109515) 53.48km, 140m
Feb 14th River circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4784216516) 51.94km, 146m

Total 15 points


----------



## Pizza Man (15 Feb 2021)

Jan 17th Home-Shorne Ridgeway-Higham-Wainscott-Chattenden-Hoo-High Halstow-Cooling-Higham-Shorne Ridgeway-Cobham-Home 50.7km
Feb 14th Home-Shorne Ridgeway-Higham-Cliffe-Cooling-Hoo-Chattenden-Wainscott-Higham-Gravesend-Home 50.7km. This ride on fixed wheel.

Points 1
Total points 2


----------



## Willd (15 Feb 2021)

*Jan - 5 points

Feb 5 - 33.54 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper / Lower Shuckburgh, Napton on the Hill, Stockton, Long Itchington, Marton, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Feb 15 - 31.49 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Cross in Hand, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Shelford, Bramcote, Whitestone, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## Domus (15 Feb 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 6 points


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Feb 2021)

February 15th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Corbinais – la Ville Jallu – la Cotinaie – Brignac – Evriguet – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Corbinais – le Villot – la Riaye – Brignac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 64.39km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 3

Total points in all challenges : 3


----------



## Gibbo9 (16 Feb 2021)

Jan 10 points

Feb 2nd Xindian River, Tamsui River, Dahan River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4719728382) 51.61km, 102m
Feb 3rd Tamsui/Xindian circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4725433296) 50.91km, 144m
Feb 07th Tamsui/Xindian rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4748110680) 50.56km, 143m
Feb 10th River circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4763109515) 53.48km, 140m
Feb 14th River circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4784216516) 51.94km, 146m
Feb 16th Xindian River, Danshui River, Keelung River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4794284317) 102.63km, 207m

Total 18 points


----------



## Jon George (17 Feb 2021)

*Feb 17th* 
Ipswich – Rushmere/Westerfield/Thurleston loop x 4 (two reverse loops) – Ipswich
*55 Km

2 Points total.*


----------



## Willd (17 Feb 2021)

*Jan - 5 points

Feb 5 - 33.54 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper / Lower Shuckburgh, Napton on the Hill, Stockton, Long Itchington, Marton, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Feb 15 - 31.49 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Cross in Hand, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Shelford, Bramcote, Whitestone, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Long Lawford, home. 

*Feb 17 - 34.79 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Onley Park, Barby, Kilsby, Barby Nortoft, DIRFT, Crick, Ashby St Ledgers, Welton, Little Braunston, Braunston, Barby, Hillmorton, Bilton Fields, Overslade, home.


----------



## dickyknees (17 Feb 2021)

*January 2021
January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 15th ~ 52kms (32.84 miles) 1 point. *
Home, double loop of Holy Island (Anglesey)
*January 27th ~ 52 kms(32.28 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 
February 1st ~ 52.3 kms(32.50 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 3rd ~ 51.28 kms (31.87 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 6th ~ 54.66 kms (33.97 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 17th ~ 56 windy kms(35.05 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 

*Running total 7 points.*


----------



## 13 rider (20 Feb 2021)

20th Feb 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 5
Points in all challenges 12


----------



## Willd (20 Feb 2021)

*Jan - 5 points

Feb 5 - 33.54 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper / Lower Shuckburgh, Napton on the Hill, Stockton, Long Itchington, Marton, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Feb 15 - 31.49 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Cross in Hand, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Shelford, Bramcote, Whitestone, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Long Lawford, home. 

*Feb 17 - 34.79 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Onley Park, Barby, Kilsby, Barby Nortoft, DIRFT, Crick, Ashby St Ledgers, Welton, Little Braunston, Braunston, Barby, Hillmorton, Bilton Fields, Overslade, home. 

*Feb 20 - 50.6 miles - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Wolston, Ryton on Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Lillington, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Marton, Long Itchington, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, Cawston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Bretford, Cathiron, Little Lawford, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Feb 2021)

My First one done 😜 today, 30/1/21.
Bognor, Chichester, Lavant, Singleton, Lavant, Chichester, Apuldram, Hunston, Bognor.
31.86 miles, 51km.
A slow ride, and a bit wet and windy, but that’s January done, I’m in 😂😂😂
1 point!


FEBRUARY 20th 2021
Bognor Regis - Shripney - Aldingbourne - Eartham - Fontwell - Walberton - Yapton - Climping - Elmer - Felpham - Bognor Regis - Pagham.
32.5 miles. 52.3km
+884 ft climbing
Max speed 25.4 mph,
Avg. speed 12.3 mph
Moving pace 4.52.

Total points: 2
👏👏😀😀


----------



## Jonjay (20 Feb 2021)

- January 17th - 51k (plus a bit but ballsed up a Strava pause) 
https://www.strava.com/activities/4636275840
- February 20th 51k Wimbledon and Richmond Park 
https://www.strava.com/activities/4818663869

Running Total 2 points


----------



## C R (21 Feb 2021)

Feb 14
Kempsey, Kinnersley, Baughton, Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Ekington, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home

53.8 km

Feb 21
Kempsey, Kinnersley, Baughton, Defford, Ekington, The Combertons, Pershore, Pinvin, Upton Snodsbury, Broughton Hackett, Spetchley, County Hall, Home

53.5 km


----------



## 13 rider (21 Feb 2021)

20th Feb 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
21st Feb 31.2 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 6
Points in all challenges 17


----------



## steverob (21 Feb 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*5th February: 65.20 miles* - First half of ride, roads very wet but skies clear and optimistic they'd dry out. Second half of ride, torrential downpours, roads even wetter! Haven't been soaked through like this since RideLondon 2018 - https://www.strava.com/activities/4738582885 - 3 points
*21st February: 39.60 miles* - Exploring Chinnor and Thame while dodging non-forecasted showers. All done without being able to use my front brake properly; think it's needing a service - https://www.strava.com/activities/4825089250 - 1 point

*Total so far: 8 points*


----------



## aferris2 (21 Feb 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point

Total: 2 points.


----------



## gavgav (21 Feb 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

Total=2 points


----------



## Fergs (21 Feb 2021)

21 Feb: 34 miles. An out and back to the reservoirs in Molesey via Wimbledon and Kingston. Lovely day for it, reflected in the number of bikes out. 1 point
Total: 2 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (22 Feb 2021)

Jan 10 points

Feb 2nd Xindian River, Tamsui River, Dahan River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4719728382) 51.61km, 102m
Feb 3rd Tamsui/Xindian circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4725433296) 50.91km, 144m
Feb 07th Tamsui/Xindian rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4748110680) 50.56km, 143m
Feb 10th River circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4763109515) 53.48km, 140m
Feb 14th River circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4784216516) 51.94km, 146m
Feb 16th Xindian River, Danshui River, Keelung River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4794284317) 102.63km, 207m
Feb 20th River ride, slightly different route (https://www.strava.com/activities/4814846214) 57.67km, 126m
Feb 22nd River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4827669104) 50.51km, 118m

Total 20 points


----------



## Domus (22 Feb 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 7 points


----------



## dickyknees (23 Feb 2021)

*January 2021
January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 15th ~ 52kms (32.84 miles) 1 point. *
Home, double loop of Holy Island (Anglesey)
*January 27th ~ 52 kms(32.28 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 
February 1st ~ 52.3 kms(32.50 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 3rd ~ 51.28 kms (31.87 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 6th ~ 54.66 kms (33.97 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 17th ~ 56 windy kms (35.05 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 
*February 22nd ~ 52 kms (32.4 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Lynfaes, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home. 

*Running total 8 points.*


----------



## PatrickPending (23 Feb 2021)

31/1/21 54KmBlaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby ParvaFrolesworthClaybrooke Magna - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe -Ashby Parva -Gilmorton - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

20/2/2158Km Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Cosby - Primethorpe -Frolesworth - Claybroke Magna- Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett -Wiloughby Waterleys - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

14/3/21 51Km Blaby - Willoghby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Leire - Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva- Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - Kimcote - Gilmorton - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

23/2/21 58K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva -Frolesworth -Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby -Ullesthorpe -Ashby Parva -Gilmorton - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

27/3/21 82Km Blaby =Countesthorpe - Peatling Magna - Arnesby - Fleckney - Carlton Curlew - Ilston on the hill - Nosely - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Welham - Foxton - Laughton - Mowsley - Saddington - Fleckney - Peatling Magna - Willoughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby

11/4/21 58Km Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Cosby - Primethorpe -Frolesworth - Claybroke Magna- Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett -Wiloughby Waterleys - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

24/4/21101Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Gilmorton - South Kilworth - Stanford on Avon - Guilsborough - Nasenby - Creaton - Brixton - Cottesbroke - Hasslebech - Sibbertoft - Marston Trussel - Theddingworth - Mosely (via a nice climb after the bridge on the road past the old station) - Saddington - Arnesby - Countesthorpe - Blaby

9/5/21 67K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva -Frolesworth -Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - pailton - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe -Ashby Parva -Gilmorton - - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Arnesby - Peatling Magna -Countesthorpe - Blaby

22/5/21 103K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva -Frolesworth -Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - back up to coalpit lane and down to Monks Kirby again - Binklow - Caithron - Easenhall- pailton - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe -Ashby Parva -Gilmorton - Walcote - Kimcote - back to Gilmorton - Kimcote - Walton Bruntingthorpe- Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Arnesby - Peatling Magna -Countesthorpe - Blaby

13/6/21 104Km Blaby-Wigston -Geat Glen - Little Stretton - Houghton on the hill - Ingarsby - Beeby = Borough on the Hill - Somersby - Owston = Loddington - Eyebrook Reservoir (along side to far end from..) - Horningbold - Hallaton - Slawston -Cranoe - Kibworth Harcourt -Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

4/7/21 81Km Blaby - countesthorpe - wiloughby waterlys - cosby - primethorpe - frolesworth - high cross - monks kirby -pailton along the fosse road) - Monks kirby = just short of wibtoft - monks kirby - claybrooke parva - ullesthorpe - ashby parva = gilmorton - kimcote - walton - bruntingthorpe - arnesby - peatling magna - countesthorpe - blaby

16/7/21 88KmBlaby -- Wigston - Newton Harcourt Great Glen - Great Stretton - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Keyham - Beeby - Hungarton - Lowesby - John o Gaunt - Burrough on the hill - Somerby -Owston - Tugby - Goadby (almost) - Nosely - Ilston on the hill- Kibworth Harcourt - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby. A hot day too....

15/8/21 106K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva -Frolesworth -Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - withybrook - Shilton - Binklow - Caithron - Easenhall- Pailton - Monks KIrby - back to Pailton - Monks Kirby - Coalpit lane back to MK - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe -Ashby Parva -Gilmorton - Walcote - Kimcote - Walton Bruntingthorpe- Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Arnesby - Peatling Magna -Countesthorpe - Blaby

30/8/21 71K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva -Frolesworth -Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Pailton - - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe -Ashby Parva -Gilmorton - Walcote - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe- Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Arnesby - Peatling Magna -Countesthorpe - Blaby

24/9/21 58K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva -Frolesworth -Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - - Claybrooke Parva -frolesworth - Leire - Dunton Basett - Ashby Parva - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby

14/10/21 82Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Gilmorton - South Kilworth - Stanford on Avon - Guilsborough - Nasenby - Sibbertoft - Marston Trussel - Laughton - Mosely - Saddington - Arnesby - Countesthorpe - Blaby

17/11/21 52K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva -Gilmorton - Walcote (and back up the same road to add approx 6K - Walton - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Arnesby - Peatling Magna -Countesthorpe - Blaby

19/12/21 59K Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Broughton Astley - Ashby Parva -Frolesworth -Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Ashby Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby


----------



## Gibbo9 (24 Feb 2021)

Jan 10 points

Feb 2nd Xindian River, Tamsui River, Dahan River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4719728382) 51.61km, 102m
Feb 3rd Tamsui/Xindian circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4725433296) 50.91km, 144m
Feb 07th Tamsui/Xindian rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4748110680) 50.56km, 143m
Feb 10th River circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4763109515) 53.48km, 140m
Feb 14th River circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4784216516) 51.94km, 146m
Feb 16th Xindian River, Danshui River, Keelung River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4794284317) 102.63km, 207m
Feb 20th River ride, slightly different route (https://www.strava.com/activities/4814846214) 57.67km, 126m
Feb 22nd River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4827669104) 50.51km, 118m
Feb 24th River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4838554383) 50.91km, 122m

Total 21 points


----------



## Chap sur le velo (25 Feb 2021)

nb late edit

Was late with Jan, so here’s Feb.

2nd 60 kms up into Epping Forrest and beyond!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4733087561


6th Back to Epping 51kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/4743973095

Lost 8 days with the snow and cold - Ice is for drinks!

15th 58kms Straight North through Epping and Back

https://www.strava.com/activities/4791163479

21st 50km Brutal Swaines Lane and then time trial round Regent’s Park x 5

https://www.strava.com/activities/4824097367


25th Richmond Park x 4. 90kms aka a fifty miler!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4847636860

Didn't really mean to but couldn't help myself. Was out for a ride, found Mott St and just continued. 51kms today
https://www.strava.com/activities/4865736354 

7 points to add to last month, giving 11 cumulative.

This continues to be a real motivator Thanks.


----------



## Gibbo9 (26 Feb 2021)

Jan 10 points

Feb 2nd Xindian River, Tamsui River, Dahan River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4719728382) 51.61km, 102m
Feb 3rd Tamsui/Xindian circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4725433296) 50.91km, 144m
Feb 07th Tamsui/Xindian rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4748110680) 50.56km, 143m
Feb 10th River circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4763109515) 53.48km, 140m
Feb 14th River circular (https://www.strava.com/activities/4784216516) 51.94km, 146m
Feb 16th Xindian River, Danshui River, Keelung River, Xindian River (https://www.strava.com/activities/4794284317) 102.63km, 207m
Feb 20th River ride, slightly different route (https://www.strava.com/activities/4814846214) 57.67km, 126m
Feb 22nd River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4827669104) 50.51km, 118m
Feb 24th River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4838554383) 50.91km, 122m
Feb 26th reverse River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4850357489) 50.76km, 113m

Total 22 points


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Feb 2021)

February 2021
26th - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
Home - Harthill - Dinnington - Firbeck - Laughton-en-le-Morthen - Thurcroft - Home

Total: 2 points


----------



## Domus (26 Feb 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 8 points


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Feb 2021)

February 5th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Grancastel – Loyat – Kersamson – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 62.44km 1 point

February 15th Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Corbinais – la Ville Jallu – la Cotinaie – Brignac – Evriguet – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Corbinais – le Villot – la Riaye – Brignac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 64.39km 1 point

February 26th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.54km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 4

Total points in all challenges : 4


----------



## dickyknees (26 Feb 2021)

*January 2021
January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 15th ~ 52kms (32.84 miles) 1 point. *
Home, double loop of Holy Island (Anglesey)
*January 27th ~ 52 kms(32.28 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 
February 1st ~ 52.3 kms(32.50 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 3rd ~ 51.28 kms (31.87 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 6th ~ 54.66 kms (33.97 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 17th ~ 56 windy kms (35.05 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 
*February 22nd ~ 52 kms (32.4 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Lynfaes, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 
*February 26th ~ 52.5 kms (32.64 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Running total 9 points.*


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2021)

*Jan - 5 points

Feb 5 - 33.54 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper / Lower Shuckburgh, Napton on the Hill, Stockton, Long Itchington, Marton, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Feb 15 - 31.49 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Cross in Hand, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Shelford, Bramcote, Whitestone, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Long Lawford, home.

*Feb 17 - 34.79 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Onley Park, Barby, Kilsby, Barby Nortoft, DIRFT, Crick, Ashby St Ledgers, Welton, Little Braunston, Braunston, Barby, Hillmorton, Bilton Fields, Overslade, home.

*Feb 20 - 50.6 miles - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Wolston, Ryton on Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Lillington, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Marton, Long Itchington, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, Cawston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Bretford, Cathiron, Little Lawford, Newbold on Avon, home.

*Feb 27 - 32.03 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Cosford, Old Brownsover, Brownsover, Newton, Tripontivm, Catthorpe, Swinford, Stanford on Avon, Clay Coton, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton upon Dunsmore, Houlton, Hillmorton, Bilton Grange, home.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2021)

20th Feb 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
21st Feb 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
27th Feb 31.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop

Points in this challenge 7
Points in all challenges 21


----------



## steverob (27 Feb 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*5th February: 65.20 miles* - First half of ride, roads very wet but skies clear and optimistic they'd dry out. Second half of ride, torrential downpours, roads even wetter! Haven't been soaked through like this since RideLondon 2018 - https://www.strava.com/activities/4738582885 - 3 points
*21st February: 39.60 miles* - Exploring Chinnor and Thame while dodging non-forecasted showers. All done without being able to use my front brake properly; think it's needing a service - https://www.strava.com/activities/4825089250 - 1 point
*27th February: 32.07 miles* - Took advantage of the fairly decent weather to do a local 50k only as far as Wendover and Waddesdon as a warm up for a (hopefully) longer ride tomorrow - https://www.strava.com/activities/4859451741 - 1 point

*Total so far: 9 points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (27 Feb 2021)

January
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
February
27th. 50km Morning Ride with Stig | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig

Point this Challenge : 4


----------



## Saluki (28 Feb 2021)

January
17/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4637205352 Norwich, Thorpe, Horsford, Ringland (snapped gear cable), Costessey (fix inner tube) Norwich via Marriotts Way. 50km 1 point.
23/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4668837491 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Gaston, West Acre, Narborough, Barton Bendish, Stoke Ferry, Denver, DM. 81km (50 miles). 2 points
28/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Blackborough End, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, King’s Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 3 points
29/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4700053106 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Watlington, Magdalen chipshop, Barroway Drove, Downham. 54km 1 point

February
27/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4860693719 Norwich, Spixworth, Rackheath, Gt Plumstead, Little Plumstead, Ranworth, Panxworth, Woodford Brewary, Salhouse, Thorpe End, Thorpe Hamlet a 2km loop to home. 50km 1 pt

Total: 8 points 😀


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Feb 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km* 

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km*


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Feb 2021)

February 5th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Grancastel – Loyat – Kersamson – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 62.44km 1 point

February 15th Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Corbinais – la Ville Jallu – la Cotinaie – Brignac – Evriguet – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Corbinais – le Villot – la Riaye – Brignac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 64.39km 1 point

February 26th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.54km 1 point

February 28th Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Bourg Neuf – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Corbinais – Brignac – Bourg Neuf – Esquiniac – Tremblais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 51.33km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 5

Total points in all challenges : 5


----------



## steverob (28 Feb 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*5th February: 65.20 miles* - First half of ride, roads very wet but skies clear and optimistic they'd dry out. Second half of ride, torrential downpours, roads even wetter! Haven't been soaked through like this since RideLondon 2018 - https://www.strava.com/activities/4738582885 - 3 points
*21st February: 39.60 miles* - Exploring Chinnor and Thame while dodging non-forecasted showers. All done without being able to use my front brake properly; think it's needing a service - https://www.strava.com/activities/4825089250 - 1 point
*27th February: 32.07 miles* - Took advantage of the fairly decent weather to do a local 50k only as far as Wendover and Waddesdon as a warm up for a (hopefully) longer ride tomorrow - https://www.strava.com/activities/4859451741 - 1 point
*28th February: 62.32 miles* - Another jaunt out to Bicester (this time much drier), followed by a short ride with my wife, her first since recovering from injury, to take me to 100km - https://www.strava.com/activities/4866533591 and https://www.strava.com/activities/4866724554 - 3 points

*Total so far: 12 points*


----------



## slow scot (28 Feb 2021)

February.

16th. (51km). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, SNOW, back to Garlogie, Echt, Hill of Fair, Garlogie, Peterculter, North Deeside Road.
21st. (58km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
25th. (50km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
26th. (59km). Edinburgh bike shop and back, Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Peterculter by back roads, then North Deeside Road home.
27th. (58km). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Hill of Fair, Hirn, Drum, Peterculter by back roads, then North Deeside Road home.
28th. (54km). Same as yesterday to Echt, then Park bridge, South Deeside Road, Mill Inn (now the burnt ruins thereof), Deeside line, Cults, North Deeside Road.

Total Points: 7


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Feb 2021)

*JANUARY*
_*1) Jan 29: *33.2 mi/53.43km *1 Point *_
https://www.strava.com/activities/4701325653
Month Total: *1 Point
FEBRUARY
1) Feb 7: *_66.7 mi/107.34km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/XX1b9hEuGdb
*2) Feb 28: *_104.82 mi/ 168.69km *4 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/TuH6kLxFfeb

Month Total: *7 **Points*
Challenge Total: *8 Points*


----------



## Jenkins (28 Feb 2021)

Final total for February - despite the first half essentially being a write-off due to the weather & work...

February 9th, Kirton, Bucklesham, Ipswich & 2 laps of Felixstowe, 50.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4761693596/
February 20th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldingfield, Martlesham & Rushmere, 51.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4818499354
February 21st, Ipswich, Holbrook, Capel St. Mary, Washbrook, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 75.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4824909368
February 27th, Nacton, Ipswich Claydon, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 61.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4859495530
February 28th, Anti-clockwise loop to Westerfield, 50.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4866354566


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Feb 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> January 2021
> 02/01/21 Wolverly- Loppington- Nonely- Myddle -Merrington- Old Woods- Baschurch- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood- Home 55km 1 point
> 10/01/21 Northwood- Whixall- Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank- Alkington-Tilstock- Whixall- Hortom- Loppington- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 52.2km 1 point
> Total 2 points


February 2021
01/02/21 Horton- Creamore- Wem-Aston- Barkers Green- Tilley- Nonely- Loppington- Burlton- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood- Home 55km 1point
08/02/21 Horton- Northwood- Bettisfield- Welshampton- Lyneal- Loppington- Nonely-Burlton- Loppington- English Frankton- Wolverley- Home 50km 1 point
17/02/21 Wolverley - loppington- Nonely- Buurlton- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley- Ellesmere- Coptiviney- Hampton Wood- Breadon Heath- Welshampton- Lyneal Northwood- Home 50km 1 point
22/02/21 Northwood- Bettisfield- Lyneal- Spunhill- Lee- Bagley- Weston Lullingfields- Burlton- Commonwood- Noneley- Loppington- Wolverley- Home 51km 1 point
28/02/21 Wolverley- Loppington- Brown Heath- English Frankton- Colemere- Lyneal- Welshampton- Hampton Wood- Breadon Heath- Bettisfield- Northwood- Whixall- Alkington- Whixall- Coton- Edstaton- Ryebank- Foxholes- Northwood- Home 52km 1 point
Total 7 points


----------



## dickyknees (28 Feb 2021)

*January 2021
January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 15th ~ 52kms (32.84 miles) 1 point. *
Home, double loop of Holy Island (Anglesey)
*January 27th ~ 52 kms(32.28 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home.

*February 
February 1st ~ 52.3 kms(32.50 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 3rd ~ 51.28 kms (31.87 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 6th ~ 54.66 kms (33.97 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 17th ~ 56 windy kms (35.05 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 
*February 22nd ~ 52 kms (32.4 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Lynfaes, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 
*February 26th ~ 52.5 kms (32.64 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 28th ~ 61.7 kms (38.3 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.

*Running total 10 points.*


----------



## gavgav (28 Feb 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

Total= 3 points


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2021)

Mar 1st 31.8 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 8
Points in all challenges 22


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Mar 2021)

*JANUARY*
_*1) Jan 29: *33.2 mi/53.43km *1 Point *_
https://www.strava.com/activities/4701325653
Month Total: *1 Point
FEBRUARY
1) Feb 7: *_66.7 mi/107.34km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/XX1b9hEuGdb
*2) Feb 28: *_104.82 mi/ 168.69km *4 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/TuH6kLxFfeb
*MARCH
1) Mar 1: *_31.37 mi/50.49km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/7jmiEisZgeb

Month Total: *1 **Point*
Challenge Total: *9 Points*


----------



## Domus (1 Mar 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 9 points


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Mar 2021)

March 1st 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – la Ville Trémal – Guilliers – Kersamson – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.13km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 6

Total points in all challenges : 6


----------



## Gibbo9 (2 Mar 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points

Mar 1st Different route river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4870199816) 62.39km, 177m

Total 23 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Mar 2021)

*JANUARY*
_*1) Jan 29: *33.2 mi/53.43km *1 Point *_
https://www.strava.com/activities/4701325653
Month Total: *1 Point
FEBRUARY
1) Feb 7: *_66.7 mi/107.34km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/XX1b9hEuGdb
*2) Feb 28: *_104.82 mi/ 168.69km *4 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/TuH6kLxFfeb
*MARCH
1) Mar 1: *_31.37 mi/50.49km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/7jmiEisZgeb
*2) Mar 5: *_32.25 mi/51.90km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/hIHXxcWwneb

Month Total: *2 **Points*
Challenge Total: *10 Points*


----------



## Jon George (5 Mar 2021)

*March 5th*
Ipswich – Rushmere/Westerfield/Thurleston loop x 4 (two reverse loops) – Ipswich
*55 Km
1 Point

3 Points total.*


----------



## gavgav (5 Mar 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

Total= 4 points


----------



## Domus (6 Mar 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 10 points


----------



## Willd (6 Mar 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points

Mar 6 - 31.32 miles, 1,124 ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Little Lawford, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Pailton, Cross in Hand, Misterton, Walcote, Cotesbach, Gibbet Hill, Coton, Churchover, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Mar 2021)

Jan: 1 point
Feb: 3 points

March 6: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Irvine-Troon, and back. 54k
March 14: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Kilmarnock-Irvine. 51k
March 21: Saltcoats-Portencross-Largs - 52k

Total: 7 points.


----------



## Bazzer (6 Mar 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms
March
6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Burtonwood, Greta Sankey, Warrington, Padgate, Rixton, Culcheth, home 55 kms.


----------



## dickyknees (6 Mar 2021)

*Total brought forward ~ 10 points.

March 6th 83.1 kms (51.65 miles) 2 points. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Brynsiencyn, Llanfair PG, Llangefni, Bodffordd, Llynfaes, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home.

*Running total ~ 12 points. *


----------



## bluenotebob (7 Mar 2021)

March 1st 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – la Ville Trémal – Guilliers – Kersamson – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.13km 1 point

March 7th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 55.45km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 7

Total points in all challenges : 7


----------



## Spinney (7 Mar 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*Running total: 3 points*


----------



## 13 rider (7 Mar 2021)

Mar 1st 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Mar 7th 34.7 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 9
Points in all challenges 26


----------



## steverob (7 Mar 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*7th March: 36.19 miles* - Felt bitingly cold even if the thermometer had it as a few degrees above freezing. Slightly cut short original planned route but still got the new roads done that I wanted to - https://www.strava.com/activities/4907021824 - 1 point

*Total so far: 13 points*


----------



## C R (7 Mar 2021)

March 7th

St Peters, Worcester, Fernhill Heath, Droitwich, Crutch Ln, Wychbold, Stoke Prior, Hanbury, Shernal Green, Oddingley, Tibberton, Worcester Royal, County Hall, Home. 55.7 km


----------



## Jonjay (7 Mar 2021)

- January 17th - 51k (plus a bit but ballsed up a Strava pause)
https://www.strava.com/activities/4636275840
- February 20th 51k Wimbledon and Richmond Park
https://www.strava.com/activities/4818663869
- March 7th 50k Box Hill and Epsom Downs
https://www.strava.com/activities/4907509516

Running Total 3 points


----------



## Fergs (7 Mar 2021)

March 7, 55.6km, out and back from Tooting to Wimbledon, Richmond park, Hampton, Esher. 1 point, running total 3 points


----------



## Jenkins (7 Mar 2021)

March 7th, Westerfield & back via Falkenham, Newbourne, Martlesham & Bucklesham, 56.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4907282345


----------



## Houthakker (8 Mar 2021)

*January*
17th Jan – Loops around Lytham – 36 miles – 1 Point
*February*
13th – Loops around Lytham – 32 miles – 1 Point
27th – Lytham, Preston, Inglewhite, Myerscough, Inskip, Kirkham, Lytham, 40 miles 1 pt
*March*
6th – Staining, Poulton, Cleveleys, Blackpool, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*Total – 4 Points*


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Mar 2021)

17th Jan Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Wellesbourne, Lighthorne, Harbury, Long Itchington, Hunningham, Cubbington, Milverton, Warwick. 36 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/4634165555
6th Feb. Warwick, Long Itchington, Broadwell, Sawbridge, Hill, Birdingbury, Streeton on Dunsmore, Weston under Wetherley, Hunningham, Offchurch, Warwick. 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4743227846
7th March. Warwick, Hampton, Honiley, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Ullenhall, Little Alne, Snitterfield, Hampton Lucy, Barford, Warwick. 44 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4904924581


----------



## Eribiste (8 Mar 2021)

https://www.strava.com/activities/4913508462

Once round the ville, twice round the hill and up my 'ouse for a stopper. 53kms + change.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Mar 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km* 

March 9th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *55km*


----------



## Gibbo9 (11 Mar 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points

Mar 1st Different route river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4870199816) 62.39km, 177m
Mar 11th River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4927752653) 58.28km, 146m

Total 24 points


----------



## Sbudge (12 Mar 2021)

3rd January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4560760296) NW6, Borehamwood and New Barnet loop
9th January, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4592731425) Wendover - Stoke Hammond loop, -2 degrees average 
6th February, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4743877357) Wendover, Chesham - mud and sun
19th February, 52.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4812310391) NW6 - Greenwich loop
5th March, 56.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4894716456) North London loop, first 50km ride for N+1
12th March, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4934077390) Westward in the wind, out to West Drayton and back


----------



## fatjel (14 Mar 2021)

Jan 16th Carmarthen -- LLandeilo -- Carmarthen . 52.88 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4630560145
Feb 3rd Carmarthen - Carmarthen 52.27 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4727351679 
March 13th Carmarthen - LLanarthney - around Carmarthen 51.16 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4939110258


----------



## C R (14 Mar 2021)

March 14

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Upton, Longdon, Mythe bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Bredons Norton, Eckington, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home.

59.4 km.


----------



## Willd (14 Mar 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points

Mar 6 - 31.32 miles, 1,124 ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Little Lawford, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Pailton, Cross in Hand, Misterton, Walcote, Cotesbach, Gibbet Hill, Coton, Churchover, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home. 

*Mar 14 - 51.59 miles, 1,772 ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Cloudesley Bush, High Cross, Claybrooke Magna / Parva, Ullesthorpe, Bitteswell, Lutterworth, Cotes-de-val, Dunton Bassett, Ashby Magna, Gilmorton, Peatling Parva, Bruntingthorpe, Upper Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Walcote, South Kilworth, Swinford, Shawell, Gibbet Hill, Churchover, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## steverob (14 Mar 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*7th March: 36.19 miles* - Felt bitingly cold even if the thermometer had it as a few degrees above freezing. Slightly cut short original planned route but still got the new roads done that I wanted to - https://www.strava.com/activities/4907021824 - 1 point
*14th March: 36.69 miles* - A rather windy ride up to and around Leighton Buzzard, which is a little hillier that I remember! Also worked out why I'm having issue with changing gears; a solution though may still be a while off - https://www.strava.com/activities/4945568810 - 1 point

*Total so far: 14 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Mar 2021)

*JANUARY*
_*1) Jan 29: *33.2 mi/53.43km *1 Point *_
https://www.strava.com/activities/4701325653
Month Total: *1 Point
FEBRUARY
1) Feb 7: *_66.7 mi/107.34km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/XX1b9hEuGdb
*2) Feb 28: *_104.82 mi/ 168.69km *4 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/TuH6kLxFfeb
*MARCH
1) Mar 1: *_31.37 mi/50.49km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/7jmiEisZgeb
*2) Mar 5: *_32.25 mi/51.90km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/hIHXxcWwneb
*3) Mar 14 *_67.57 mi/108.74km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/rXCZinT1Ceb


Month Total: *5 **Points*
Challenge Total: *13 Points*


----------



## Saluki (14 Mar 2021)

January
17/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4637205352 Norwich, Thorpe, Horsford, Ringland (snapped gear cable), Costessey (fix inner tube) Norwich via Marriotts Way. 50km 1 point.
23/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4668837491 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Gaston, West Acre, Narborough, Barton Bendish, Stoke Ferry, Denver, DM. 81km (50 miles). 2 points
28/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Blackborough End, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, King’s Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 3 points
29/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4700053106 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Watlington, Magdalen chipshop, Barroway Drove, Downham. 54km 1 point

February
27/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4860693719 Norwich, Spixworth, Rackheath, Gt Plumstead, Little Plumstead, Ranworth, Panxworth, Woodford Brewary, Salhouse, Thorpe End, Thorpe Hamlet a 2km loop to home. 50km 1 pt

March
13/03/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4941921244 Norwich, Drayton, up onto the NDR cycleroute to Postwick, via Spixworth, Rackheath, top end of Broadland Business Park, down into Thorpe Hamlet, past Delia’s gaff at Carrow Road and then 3/4 loop of Norwich ring road to Heartsease, nip across Mousehold and home. 50.88km, bit breezy to get 1 point.

Total: 9 points 😀


----------



## gavgav (15 Mar 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

Total= 5 points


----------



## dickyknees (15 Mar 2021)

*January 2021
January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 15th ~ 52kms (32.84 miles) 1 point. *
Home, double loop of Holy Island (Anglesey)
*January 27th ~ 52 kms(32.28 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 
February 1st ~ 52.3 kms(32.50 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 3rd ~ 51.28 kms (31.87 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 6th ~ 54.66 kms (33.97 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 17th ~ 56 windy kms (35.05 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 
*February 22nd ~ 52 kms (32.4 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Lynfaes, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 
*February 26th ~ 52.5 kms (32.64 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 28th ~ 54.0 kms (38.3 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.

*March 6th 83.1 kms (51.65 miles) 2 points. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Brynsiencyn, Llanfair PG, Llangefni, Bodffordd, Llynfaes, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home.
*March 15th 83.1 kms (33.6 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.

*Running total 13 points.*


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Mar 2021)

March 1st 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – la Ville Trémal – Guilliers – Kersamson – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.13km 1 point

March 7th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 55.45km 1 point

March 17th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.70km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 8

Total points in all challenges : 8


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Mar 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km*

March 9th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *55km* 
March 17th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.5km*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
*18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points*
Home - Worksop - Ranby - Sutton-cum-Lound - Harworth & Bircotes - Tickhill - Hellaby - Home

Total: 4 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (19 Mar 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points

Mar 1st Different route river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4870199816) 62.39km, 177m
Mar 11th River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4927752653) 58.28km, 146m
Mar 18th slightly different river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4966325438) 50.97km, 118m

Total 25 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (20 Mar 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points

Mar 1st Different route river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4870199816) 62.39km, 177m
Mar 11th River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4927752653) 58.28km, 146m
Mar 18th slightly different river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4966325438) 50.97km, 118m
Mar 20th Hills and multiple rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4975517130) 103.8km, 388m

Total 28 points


----------



## 13 rider (20 Mar 2021)

Mar 1st 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Mar 7th 34.7 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Mar 20th 31.3
The original Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 10
Points in all challenges 31


----------



## Willd (20 Mar 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points

Mar 6 - 31.32 miles, 1,124 ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Little Lawford, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Pailton, Cross in Hand, Misterton, Walcote, Cotesbach, Gibbet Hill, Coton, Churchover, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*Mar 14 - 51.59 miles, 1,772 ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Cloudesley Bush, High Cross, Claybrooke Magna / Parva, Ullesthorpe, Bitteswell, Lutterworth, Cotes-de-val, Dunton Bassett, Ashby Magna, Gilmorton, Peatling Parva, Bruntingthorpe, Upper Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Walcote, South Kilworth, Swinford, Shawell, Gibbet Hill, Churchover, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*Mar 20 - 34.65 miles, 1,183 ft - 1 point *Bilton, New Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Brinklow, Newbold Revel, Stretton under Fosse, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Bulkington, Weston in Arden, Marston Jabbett, Bedworth, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## Jonjay (20 Mar 2021)

- January 17th - 51k (plus a bit but ballsed up a Strava pause)
https://www.strava.com/activities/4636275840
- February 20th 51k Wimbledon and Richmond Park
https://www.strava.com/activities/4818663869
- March 7th 50k Box Hill and Epsom Downs
https://www.strava.com/activities/4907509516
- March 20th 52k Richmond Park and a bit of the Thames
https://www.strava.com/activities/4978971464

running Total 4 points


----------



## Domus (20 Mar 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points

Running total 12 points


----------



## aferris2 (21 Mar 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point

Total: 3 points.


----------



## C R (21 Mar 2021)

21st of March

Hatfield, Pirton, Wadborough, Drakes Broughton, Pinvin, Pershore, Charlton, Fladbury, Rous Lench, Flyford Flavell, Stock Green, Earls Common, Crawle, Broughton Hackett, White Ladies Aston, Egdon, Stoulton, Littleworth, Home.

70.5 km


----------



## steverob (21 Mar 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*7th March: 36.19 miles* - Felt bitingly cold even if the thermometer had it as a few degrees above freezing. Slightly cut short original planned route but still got the new roads done that I wanted to - https://www.strava.com/activities/4907021824 - 1 point
*14th March: 36.69 miles* - A rather windy ride up to and around Leighton Buzzard, which is a little hillier that I remember! Also worked out why I'm having issue with changing gears; a solution though may still be a while off - https://www.strava.com/activities/4945568810 - 1 point
*21st March: 53.80 miles* - A ride up to Milton Keynes and back. Usually wouldn't cycle on the roads in CMK - too many lights, too much traffic; but with the shopping centre being closed, it was all rather quiet - https://www.strava.com/activities/4986054580 - 2 points

*Total so far: 16 points*


----------



## Spinney (21 Mar 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery

*Running total: 4 points*


----------



## Saluki (21 Mar 2021)

January
17/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4637205352 Norwich, Thorpe, Horsford, Ringland (snapped gear cable), Costessey (fix inner tube) Norwich via Marriotts Way. 50km 1 point.
23/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4668837491 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Gaston, West Acre, Narborough, Barton Bendish, Stoke Ferry, Denver, DM. 81km (50 miles). 2 points
28/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Blackborough End, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, King’s Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 3 points
29/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4700053106 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Watlington, Magdalen chipshop, Barroway Drove, Downham. 54km 1 point

February
27/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4860693719 Norwich, Spixworth, Rackheath, Gt Plumstead, Little Plumstead, Ranworth, Panxworth, Woodford Brewary, Salhouse, Thorpe End, Thorpe Hamlet a 2km loop to home. 50km 1 pt

March
13/03/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4941921244 Norwich, Drayton, up onto the NDR cycleroute to Postwick, via Spixworth, Rackheath, top end of Broadland Business Park, down into Thorpe Hamlet, past Delia’s gaff at Carrow Road and then 3/4 loop of Norwich ring road to Heartsease, nip across Mousehold and home. 50.88km, bit breezy to get 1 point.
21/03/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4985319563 Norwich, Bowthorpe, Bawburgh, Barnham Broom, Yaxham, Shipdham, Bradenhan, N. Pickenham, Swaffham. 52km 1 point.

Total: 10 points 😀


----------



## gavgav (21 Mar 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

Total= 6 points


----------



## dickyknees (21 Mar 2021)

*January 12th ~ 66kms (41 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 15th ~ 52kms (32.84 miles) 1 point. *
Home, double loop of Holy Island (Anglesey)
*January 27th ~ 52 kms(32.28 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 
February 1st ~ 52.3 kms(32.50 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home. 
*February 3rd ~ 51.28 kms (31.87 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 6th ~ 54.66 kms (33.97 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 17th ~ 56 windy kms (35.05 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 
*February 22nd ~ 52 kms (32.4 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Lynfaes, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 
*February 26th ~ 52.5 kms (32.64 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 28th ~ 54.0 kms (38.3 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.

*March
March 6th 83.1 kms (51.65 miles) 2 points. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Brynsiencyn, Llanfair PG, Llangefni, Bodffordd, Llynfaes, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home.
*March 15th 54.07 kms (33.6 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*March 21st 57.08 kms (35.47 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, home. 

*Running total 14 points.*


----------



## Domus (22 Mar 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 13 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Mar 2021)

*JANUARY*
_*1) Jan 29: *33.2 mi/53.43km *1 Point *_
https://www.strava.com/activities/4701325653
Month Total: *1 Point
FEBRUARY
1) Feb 7: *_66.7 mi/107.34km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/XX1b9hEuGdb
*2) Feb 28: *_104.82 mi/ 168.69km *4 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/TuH6kLxFfeb
*MARCH
1) Mar 1: *_31.37 mi/50.49km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/7jmiEisZgeb
*2) Mar 5: *_32.25 mi/51.90km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/hIHXxcWwneb
*3) Mar 14 *_67.57 mi/108.74km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/rXCZinT1Ceb
*4) Mar 22: *_53.57 mi/86.21km *2 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/yL5MrsCTPeb

Month Total: *7 **Points*
Challenge Total: *15 Points*


----------



## Jon George (23 Mar 2021)

*March 23rd*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – Newbourne – Waldringfield – Martlesham – Bealings – Grundisburgh – Otley – Swilland – Witnesham – Westerfield - Ipswich
*52 Km
1 Point

4 Points total.*


----------



## bluenotebob (23 Mar 2021)

March 1st 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – la Ville Trémal – Guilliers – Kersamson – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.13km 1 point

March 7th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 55.45km 1 point

March 17th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.70km 1 point

March 23rd 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home 53.53km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 9

Total points in all challenges : 9


----------



## Gibbo9 (24 Mar 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points

Mar 1st Different route river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4870199816) 62.39km, 177m
Mar 11th River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4927752653) 58.28km, 146m
Mar 18th slightly different river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4966325438) 50.97km, 118m
Mar 20th Hills and multiple rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4975517130) 103.8km, 388m
Mar 23rd another river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4994704987) 54.73km, 100m

Total 29 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (25 Mar 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points

Mar 1st Different route river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4870199816) 62.39km, 177m
Mar 11th River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4927752653) 58.28km, 146m
Mar 18th slightly different river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4966325438) 50.97km, 118m
Mar 20th Hills and multiple rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4975517130) 103.8km, 388m
Mar 23rd another river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4994704987) 54.73km, 100m
Mar 25th river ride, different one (https://www.strava.com/activities/5006799203) 50.36km, 90m

Total 30 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (25 Mar 2021)

January
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
February
27th. 50km Morning Ride with Stig | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
March
25th 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig


----------



## Willd (27 Mar 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points

Mar 6 - 31.32 miles, 1,124 ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Little Lawford, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Pailton, Cross in Hand, Misterton, Walcote, Cotesbach, Gibbet Hill, Coton, Churchover, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*Mar 14 - 51.59 miles, 1,772 ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Cloudesley Bush, High Cross, Claybrooke Magna / Parva, Ullesthorpe, Bitteswell, Lutterworth, Cotes-de-val, Dunton Bassett, Ashby Magna, Gilmorton, Peatling Parva, Bruntingthorpe, Upper Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Walcote, South Kilworth, Swinford, Shawell, Gibbet Hill, Churchover, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*Mar 20 - 34.65 miles, 1,183 ft - 1 point *Bilton, New Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Brinklow, Newbold Revel, Stretton under Fosse, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Bulkington, Weston in Arden, Marston Jabbett, Bedworth, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home. 

*Mar 27 - 37.11 miles, 1,115ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Stretton-on-Dunsmore, Burnthurst, Baginton, Finham, Stoneleigh, Ashow, Hill Wootton, Blackdown, Stareton, Bubbenhall, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Wolston, Marston, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Mar 2021)

*JANUARY*
_*1) Jan 29: *33.2 mi/53.43km *1 Point *_
https://www.strava.com/activities/4701325653
Month Total: *1 Point
FEBRUARY
1) Feb 7: *_66.7 mi/107.34km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/XX1b9hEuGdb
*2) Feb 28: *_104.82 mi/ 168.69km *4 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/TuH6kLxFfeb
*MARCH
1) Mar 1: *_31.37 mi/50.49km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/7jmiEisZgeb
*2) Mar 5: *_32.25 mi/51.90km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/hIHXxcWwneb
*3) Mar 14 *_67.57 mi/108.74km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/rXCZinT1Ceb
*4) Mar 22: *_53.57 mi/86.21km *2 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/yL5MrsCTPeb
*5) Mar 27: *_72.09 mi/116.02km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/GYUnxAdlYeb

Month Total: *10 **Points*
Challenge Total: *18 Points*


----------



## steverob (27 Mar 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*7th March: 36.19 miles* - Felt bitingly cold even if the thermometer had it as a few degrees above freezing. Slightly cut short original planned route but still got the new roads done that I wanted to - https://www.strava.com/activities/4907021824 - 1 point
*14th March: 36.69 miles* - A rather windy ride up to and around Leighton Buzzard, which is a little hillier that I remember! Also worked out why I'm having issue with changing gears; a solution though may still be a while off - https://www.strava.com/activities/4945568810 - 1 point
*21st March: 53.80 miles* - A ride up to Milton Keynes and back. Usually wouldn't cycle on the roads in CMK - too many lights, too much traffic; but with the shopping centre being closed, it was all rather quiet - https://www.strava.com/activities/4986054580 - 2 points
*27th March: 65.77 miles* - A trip south and west, ending up just shy of Wallingford and the Thames before heading home. More detours due to road closures, so cut some extra bits out of planned route to keep it at original distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/5020530060 - 3 points

*Total so far: 19 points*


----------



## C R (28 Mar 2021)

March 28th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Baughton, Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home.

54.4 km.


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Mar 2021)

March 1st 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – la Ville Trémal – Guilliers – Kersamson – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.13km 1 point

March 7th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 55.45km 1 point

March 17th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Illifaut – Ménéac – Corbinais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.70km 1 point

March 23rd 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home 53.53km 1 point

March 28th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – St Vily – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.17km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 10

Total points in all challenges : 10


----------



## Chap sur le velo (28 Mar 2021)

I saw on the other thread you were looking for an update. Plan a ride on weds 31st so may revise but so far this month…

Started on the 7th with the Swains Lane hill climb then Regents Park Peleton Combo 52 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/4905671471
16th Up to Epping Forrest 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/4956017602
21st Back to Epping 55km but this time sou out hills. I think first time over 400m gained on a ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4985135354
Wanted to do a new longest ride aiming for 100km+ (though wanting it to qualify for 50 miles). Headed West up river into decent wind that died when rain arrived. Rain stayed through most of second half and thereafter the wind swirled, viciously, but I stuck to it! Well pleased. By following Thames Valley I only had 200m of hills. 105km
https://www.strava.com/activities/5008210356

This challenge continues to excite me. Coming upto 12 months since I started taking it more seriously (again), when 10km seemed a good ride. I love the new sense of freedom and everything about the bike.(Have to say though, getting out one day this month in shorts was “the real deal”.)
Now comes competition for my time. Even though I’m recently retired it will be interesting to see how much time I continue to devote to this as I pick up my normal loves again. first game of Golf Tuesday and swimming restarts. I know, I know …it’s a tough life but… I only get the one chance!!!

3+3 = 6 points New total tbc as soon as I find last post!


----------



## Chap sur le velo (28 Mar 2021)

EDIT squeezed in one more qualifying ride today last day of the month!

Points total to 31st of March . 17 = 3 +7+7

Still on for both 50km and 50 mile. Self set target for year 50.

January

17th of January headed due to north through Epping Forest towards Harlow and 62 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4635871172

No stopping me now. Headed across London to circle Richmond Park 3x – my first ever 50 mile ride. 82kms 27 01 21

https://www.strava.com/activities/4689567485

Just time 31 01 21, for a more interesting trip North, towards Epping then Stableford Abbotts, Abridge, Chigwell and home. 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4711534391



February



2nd 60 kms up into Epping Forrest and beyond!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4733087561


6th Back to Epping 51kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/4743973095

Lost 8 days with the snow and cold - Ice is for drinks!

15th 58kms Straight North through Epping and Back

https://www.strava.com/activities/4791163479

21st 50km Brutal Swaines Lane and then time trial round Regent’s Park x 5

https://www.strava.com/activities/4824097367


25th Richmond Park x 4. 90kms aka a fifty miler!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4847636860

28th Epping first 400m climb. 51kms t
https://www.strava.com/activities/4865736354



March

Started on the 7th with the Swains Lane hill climb, Regents Park Peleton Combo 52 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4905671471

16th Up to Epping Forrest 50 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4956017602

21st Back to Epping 55km but this time sought out hills. Most m gained on a ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4985135354

Wanted to do a new longest ride aiming for 100km+. Headed West up river into decent wind that died when rain arrived. Thereafter it swirled, viciously, but I stuck to it! Well pleased. By following Thames Valley I only had 200m of hills. 105km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5008210356

Warm today only a single Jersey and shorts needed. No over shoes or ToeThingy, or Beenie. 50km with some tough hill work in the middle of Epping Forrest
https://www.strava.com/activities/5046100746


----------



## Gibbo9 (29 Mar 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points

Mar 1st Different route river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4870199816) 62.39km, 177m
Mar 11th River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4927752653) 58.28km, 146m
Mar 18th slightly different river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4966325438) 50.97km, 118m
Mar 20th Hills and multiple rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4975517130) 103.8km, 388m
Mar 23rd another river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4994704987) 54.73km, 100m
Mar 25th river ride, different one (https://www.strava.com/activities/5006799203) 50.36km, 90m
Mar 28th yet another river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5024018461) 54.18km, 119m

Total 31 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (29 Mar 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points

Mar 1st Different route river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4870199816) 62.39km, 177m
Mar 11th River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4927752653) 58.28km, 146m
Mar 18th slightly different river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4966325438) 50.97km, 118m
Mar 20th Hills and multiple rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4975517130) 103.8km, 388m
Mar 23rd another river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4994704987) 54.73km, 100m
Mar 25th river ride, different one (https://www.strava.com/activities/5006799203) 50.36km, 90m
Mar 28th yet another river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5024018461) 54.18km, 119m
Mar 29th slightly different tonight (https://www.strava.com/activities/5030118719) 54.73km, 94m

Total 32 points


----------



## Jon George (30 Mar 2021)

*March 30th*
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Kirton – Newbourne – Walderingfield Heath – Martlesham – Woodbridge – Hasketon – Debach – Otley – Swilland – Witnesham - Westerfield – Ipswich
*52 Km
1 Point

5 Points total.*


----------



## aferris2 (30 Mar 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point
30 Mar 50.91 mi Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 1371 ft. 2 points

Total: 5 points.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2021)

Final list of rides for March, with an extended one today (back to work on Wednesday)

March 7th, Westerfield & back via Falkenham, Newbourne, Martlesham & Bucklesham, 56.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4907282345
March 14th, Westerfield loop with a bit of shopping, 53.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4946267667
March 21st, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Foxhall, Rushmere & Bucklesham, 55.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4985111526
March 27th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere & Bucklesham, 53.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5019991786
March 29th, Falkenham, Newbourne, Waldingfield, Kesgrave & Westerfield, 51.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5031752658
March 30th, Diss, Tibenham, Tacolneston, Ashwelthorpe, Wilby, Quiddenham, Bressingham & Diss, 81.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5037087692


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Mar 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> February 2021
> 01/02/21 Horton- Creamore- Wem-Aston- Barkers Green- Tilley- Nonely- Loppington- Burlton- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood- Home 55km 1point
> 08/02/21 Horton- Northwood- Bettisfield- Welshampton- Lyneal- Loppington- Nonely-Burlton- Loppington- English Frankton- Wolverley- Home 50km 1 point
> 17/02/21 Wolverley - loppington- Nonely- Buurlton- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley- Ellesmere- Coptiviney- Hampton Wood- Breadon Heath- Welshampton- Lyneal Northwood- Home 50km 1 point
> ...


01/03/21 Northwood- Wem - Aston-Barkers Green- Tilley- Nonely- Burlton- Westo Lullingfields- Bagley - Hordley - Tetchill- Lee- Colemere- Lyneal- Northwood - Home 56km 1point
08/03/21 Northwood - Whixall- Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank- Alkington- Tilstock- Whixall - Wem-Tilley - Nonely- Loppington- Wolverley - Home 52km 1point
15/03/21 Northwood- Bettisfield- Lyneal -Welshampton- Ellesmere- Lee- Bagley- Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch- Eyton- Myddlewood- Burlton- Nonely- Loppington- Wolverley - Home 52km 1 point
22/03/21 Horton- Commonwood- Nonely - Myddle- Merrington - Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Lee Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 58 km 1point
Total 11 points


----------



## footloose crow (30 Mar 2021)

*March rides*

2 March. Truro, Perranporth and St Agnes and back 51k
3 March Truro, Lanjeth and Tregony and back . 50k
6 March. Truro, Roche, Goss Moor and back. 64k
8 March. Truro, Fowey, Lanhydrock, Roche and back. 106k
14 March. Truro, King Harry Ferry, Bissoe, Chacewater and home. 51k
17 March. Truro, Padstow, Constantine, St Columb Major, home. 105k
19 March Truro, Perranporth, Porthtowan,Portreath, home. 61k
21 March. Truro, St Mawes, King Harry Ferry, Carnon Downs, home. 56k
23 March. Truro, around Stithians Lake and back. 64k
25 March. Truro, Penzance, Stithians, Bissoe and home. 113k
30 March. Truro, Roche, Lanhydrock, Bodmin, Hellandbridge, St Maybn, Wadebridge, Roche (again) and home. 114k 

Plus one ride of 49.9k!!

7 x 50k and 4 x 100k. Weather better this month which helped a lot with motivation.


----------



## Domus (31 Mar 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 14 points


----------



## stoatsngroats (31 Mar 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> My First one done 😜 today, 30/1/21.
> Bognor, Chichester, Lavant, Singleton, Lavant, Chichester, Apuldram, Hunston, Bognor.
> 31.86 miles, 51km.
> A slow ride, and a bit wet and windy, but that’s January done, I’m in 😂😂😂
> ...



So, in the spirit of cutting it fine, I cycled to work today, just back home, a little longer on the return journey. No pictures,but a total of 36 miles/57km in a touch under 3 hours.
Bognor to worthing via Littlehampton, return via Arundel.

Total = 3 points.


----------



## steverob (31 Mar 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*7th March: 36.19 miles* - Felt bitingly cold even if the thermometer had it as a few degrees above freezing. Slightly cut short original planned route but still got the new roads done that I wanted to - https://www.strava.com/activities/4907021824 - 1 point
*14th March: 36.69 miles* - A rather windy ride up to and around Leighton Buzzard, which is a little hillier that I remember! Also worked out why I'm having issue with changing gears; a solution though may still be a while off - https://www.strava.com/activities/4945568810 - 1 point
*21st March: 53.80 miles* - A ride up to Milton Keynes and back. Usually wouldn't cycle on the roads in CMK - too many lights, too much traffic; but with the shopping centre being closed, it was all rather quiet - https://www.strava.com/activities/4986054580 - 2 points
*27th March: 65.77 miles* - A trip south and west, ending up just shy of Wallingford and the Thames before heading home. More detours due to road closures, so cut some extra bits out of planned route to keep it at original distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/5020530060 - 3 points
*31st March: 32.87 miles* - First time I've managed to fit in a post-work 50km ride (long live working from home!) and an incredibly fast one too; possibly one of my best ever average speeds that wasn't on a closed road circuit - https://www.strava.com/activities/5045446816 - 1 point

*Total so far: 20 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (1 Apr 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points

Mar 1st Different route river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4870199816) 62.39km, 177m
Mar 11th River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4927752653) 58.28km, 146m
Mar 18th slightly different river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4966325438) 50.97km, 118m
Mar 20th Hills and multiple rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/4975517130) 103.8km, 388m
Mar 23rd another river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/4994704987) 54.73km, 100m
Mar 25th river ride, different one (https://www.strava.com/activities/5006799203) 50.36km, 90m
Mar 28th yet another river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5024018461) 54.18km, 119m
Mar 29th slightly different tonight (https://www.strava.com/activities/5030118719) 54.73km, 94m
Mar 31st reverse of the other evening (https://www.strava.com/activities/5042509797) 54.51, 86m

Total 33 points


----------



## slow scot (1 Apr 2021)

March:

1st. (55km). Deeside line,Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Culter road, Contlaw road, North Deeside road, Newton Dee, Deeside line.
6th. (66km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle road to the Slug road, Banchory, Crathes castle side road, Hirn, Drum, back roads to Culter, North Deeside road.
8th. (53km). Deeside line, Drum, Five roads, Drum, Deeside line, Duthie park laps.
12th. (60km). Deeside line to Banchory, Crathes castle side road, Hirn, Drum, back roads to Culter, North Deeside road.
13th. (68km). Blacktop, Westhill, col de Millbuie, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Tollohill.
15th. (57km). Blacktop, Westhill, col de Millbuie, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
19th. (60km). As per 15th, but with Hill of Fare/Hirn variation.
20th. (66km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Glenhead hill, Banchory, Crathes castle back road, Hirn, Drum, back roads to Culter, North Deeside road.
21st. (51km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, back roads to Culter, North Deeside road.
22nd. (56km). Blacktop with Craigton road loop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
24th. (56km). Blacktop, Westhill, col de Millbuie, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, back roads to Culter, North Deeside.
27th. (82km). Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie standing stones, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Garrol hill, Durris hills, Tollohill.
29th. (57km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Garlogie, Blacktop.

April:

1st. (64km). Blacktop, Westhill, col de Millbuie, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.

Total Points: 22


----------



## Willd (2 Apr 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points

Apr 2 - 33.34 miles, 1,303ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper Catesby, Lower Catesby, Hellidon, Priors Marston, Marston Doles, Southam Holt, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## Jonjay (2 Apr 2021)

- January 17th - 51k (plus a bit but ballsed up a Strava pause)
https://www.strava.com/activities/4636275840
- February 20th 51k Wimbledon and Richmond Park
https://www.strava.com/activities/4818663869
- March 7th 50k Box Hill and Epsom Downs
https://www.strava.com/activities/4907509516
- March 20th 52k Richmond Park and a bit of the Thames
https://www.strava.com/activities/4978971464
- April 1st Sunny Suffolk (50k plus, but forgot to unpause Garmin half way through)
https://www.strava.com/activities/5049169670

running total 5points


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Apr 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km*

March 9th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *55km*
March 17th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.5km*

April 3rd:- Home-Lyne-CHobham-Lightwater-Sunninghill-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Apr 2021)

*JANUARY*
_*1) Jan 29: *33.2 mi/53.43km *1 Point *_
https://www.strava.com/activities/4701325653
Month Total: *1 Point
FEBRUARY
1) Feb 7: *_66.7 mi/107.34km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/XX1b9hEuGdb
*2) Feb 28: *_104.82 mi/ 168.69km *4 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/TuH6kLxFfeb
*MARCH
1) Mar 1: *_31.37 mi/50.49km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/7jmiEisZgeb
*2) Mar 5: *_32.25 mi/51.90km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/hIHXxcWwneb
*3) Mar 14 *_67.57 mi/108.74km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/rXCZinT1Ceb
*4) Mar 22: *_53.57 mi/86.21km *2 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/yL5MrsCTPeb
*5) Mar 27: *_72.09 mi/116.02km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/GYUnxAdlYeb
*APRIL
1) Apr 2: *_52.88mi/85.10km *2 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/xHfLfrjD9eb

Month Total: *2 **Points*
Challenge Total: *20 Points*


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Apr 2021)

Jan: 1 point
Feb: 3 points
Mar: 3 points

April 3: Hilly ride around local farm roads. 51k
April 10: Irvine, Troon, Prestwick, Ayr, Alloway, Coylton, St Quivox, Prestwick, Troon, then short cut home by train. 81k.
April 17: up the coast to Largs
April 24: Kilwinning, kilmaurs, irvine, 51k

Total: 12 points.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2021)

April 3rd 31.3 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 11
Points in all challenges 32


----------



## Domus (3 Apr 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point
April 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 15 points


----------



## bluenotebob (3 Apr 2021)

April 3rd 2021 A loopy, twisty route contained within the triangle of St Brieuc-de-Mauron, Guilliers and Evriguet. The number of small hamlets passed through is far too long to list – and a number of places were visited 7 or 8 times. 51.72km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 11

Total points in all challenges : 11


----------



## gavgav (3 Apr 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

Total= 7 points


----------



## dickyknees (3 Apr 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.

*April
April 3rd ~ 52 kms (32.43miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home.

*Running total 15 points.*


----------



## Jon George (4 Apr 2021)

*April 4th*
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Kirton – Newbourne – Walderingfield Heath – Martlesham – Woodbridge – Hasketon – Debach – Otley – Helmingham - Ashbocking – Witnesham - Westerfield – Ipswich
*57.8 Km
1 Point

6 Points total.*


----------



## footloose crow (4 Apr 2021)

April is done (phew) just before winter comes back for a couple of weeks: 

4 April Truro, Perranporth, Porthtowan, Truro. 50.3km

I have no idea how the points work. Is this one point for a 50k -er?

2 points for 100k? 3 for 150?


----------



## C R (4 Apr 2021)

April 4th

St Peters, Diglis, Lower Wick, Powick, Callow End, Hanley Swan, Welland, Brits Street, Kings Green. Pendock, Upper Pendock, Long Green, Longdon, Upton, Earls Croome, Kinnersley, Croome, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home.

68.9km


----------



## 13 rider (4 Apr 2021)

April 3rd 31.3 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
April 4th 53.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Saxelby ,East Leake ,Gotham ,Kingston ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 13
Points in all challenges 34


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Apr 2021)

April 3rd 2021 A loopy, twisty route contained within the triangle of St Brieuc-de-Mauron, Guilliers and Evriguet. The number of small hamlets passed through is far too long to list – and a number of places were visited 7 or 8 times. 51.72km 1 point

April 4th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Guilliers – Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Esquiniac – la Suais – Ville Tual – Home, followed by 3 local loops around Pontmennard and la Suais 56.21km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 12

Total points in all challenges : 12


----------



## Eribiste (4 Apr 2021)

https://www.strava.com/activities/5068210239 April 4th
Eckington, Pershore, Wadborough, Hatfield, Kempsey, Earls Croome, Baughton, Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury, Bredon and back home. 52.5kms.


----------



## steverob (4 Apr 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points*
4th April: 31.90 miles* - Late afternoon ride and first time up the Wendover Woods climb for 10 months (used to be one of my regular loops). Also a new route back downhill into Tring - https://www.strava.com/activities/5069180466 - 1 point

*Total so far: 21 points*


----------



## C R (4 Apr 2021)

Eribiste said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/5068210239 April 4th
> Eckington, Pershore, Wadborough, Hatfield, Kempsey, Earls Croome, Baughton, Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury, Bredon and back home. 52.5kms.


That was pretty much my ride last week, just started on a different point of the loop


----------



## Saluki (4 Apr 2021)

January
17/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4637205352 Norwich, Thorpe, Horsford, Ringland (snapped gear cable), Costessey (fix inner tube) Norwich via Marriotts Way. 50km 1 point.
23/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4668837491 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Gaston, West Acre, Narborough, Barton Bendish, Stoke Ferry, Denver, DM. 81km (50 miles). 2 points
28/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4696611594 Downham Market, Blackborough End, Leziate, Old Hunstanton, Heacham, Castle Rising, King’s Lynn, Barroway Drove, Downham. 113km 3 points
29/01/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4700053106 Downham Market, King’s Lynn, Watlington, Magdalen chipshop, Barroway Drove, Downham. 54km 1 point

February
27/02/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4860693719 Norwich, Spixworth, Rackheath, Gt Plumstead, Little Plumstead, Ranworth, Panxworth, Woodford Brewary, Salhouse, Thorpe End, Thorpe Hamlet a 2km loop to home. 50km 1 pt

March
13/03/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4941921244 Norwich, Drayton, up onto the NDR cycleroute to Postwick, via Spixworth, Rackheath, top end of Broadland Business Park, down into Thorpe Hamlet, past Delia’s gaff at Carrow Road and then 3/4 loop of Norwich ring road to Heartsease, nip across Mousehold and home. 50.88km, bit breezy to get 1 point.
21/03/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/4985319563 Norwich, Bowthorpe, Bawburgh, Barnham Broom, Yaxham, Shipdham, Bradenhan, N. Pickenham, Swaffham. 52km 1 point.
27/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5021499137 Downham Market, Marshland St James and loop back to Downham. 51km 1 point.
30/3/21 Norwich, Barford, Barnham Broom, Yaxham, Daffy Green, Bradenham, Swaffham, Barton Bendish, West Dereham, Denver, Downham Market 80.8km (50 miles) 2 points.


Total: 13 points 😀


----------



## Eribiste (4 Apr 2021)

C R said:


> That was pretty much my ride last week, just started on a different point of the loop


You found me out. I stole the route out of curiosity as I've scarcely the wit to create my own! First ride for ages that doesn't have anything to do with Bredon Hill, freedom at last?


----------



## Houthakker (5 Apr 2021)

*January*
17th Jan – Loops around Lytham – 36 miles – 1 Point
*February*
13th – Loops around Lytham – 32 miles – 1 Point
27th – Lytham, Preston, Inglewhite, Myerscough, Inskip, Kirkham, Lytham, 40 miles 1 pt
*March*
6th – Staining, Poulton, Cleveleys, Blackpool, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*April*
4th – Kirkham, Elswick, Gt Eccleston, Shard Bridge, Poulton, Blackpool, Home – 34 miles 1 pt
*Total – 5 Points*


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 Apr 2021)

Not liking leaving my 50k rides to the last day, and with Mrs SnG a bit busy today, I managed to get April’s ride in early.
32 miles, Bognor, Chichester, Lavant, West Stoke, Funtington, Hambrook, Bosham, Chichester, Merton, Bognor.It was windy at times, and cold most of the ride, but it’s done, the pressure is off for the rest of the month, and I’m on 4 points!.


----------



## Gibbo9 (6 Apr 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points

Apr 2nd Round to the girlfriends house (https://www.strava.com/activities/5053867804) 51.08km, 76m
Apr 3rd Supposed to be back home from girlfriends but... (https://www.strava.com/activities/5058911556) 101.1km, 195m
Apr 4th Sunday jolly with the girlfriend (https://www.strava.com/activities/5065995082) 51.16km, 92m

Total 38 points


----------



## bluenotebob (7 Apr 2021)

April 3rd 2021 A loopy, twisty route contained within the triangle of St Brieuc-de-Mauron, Guilliers and Evriguet. The number of small hamlets passed through is far too long to list – and a number of places were visited 7 or 8 times. 51.72km 1 point

April 4th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet –Guilliers – Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Esquiniac – la Suais – Ville Tual – Home, followed by 3 local loops around Pontmennard and la Suais 56.21km 1 point

April 7th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – Ville Geffray – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.42km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 13

Total points in all challenges : 13


----------



## Jenkins (8 Apr 2021)

Finally up & running for April

April 8th, Kirton, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Little & Great Bealings, Tuddenham St. Martin & Bucklesham, 59.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5090573779


----------



## dickyknees (9 Apr 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.

*April
April 3rd ~ 52 kms (32.43miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home.
*April 9th 53.10 kms (33.25 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.

*Running total 16 points.*


----------



## Jenkins (9 Apr 2021)

April 9th - 52.5km clockwise loop to Westerfield & back as a 2 hour escape from the blanket news coverage of todays events, https://www.strava.com/activities/5096723626


----------



## Jon George (10 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> April 9th - 52.5km clockwise loop to Westerfield & back as a 2 hour escape from the blanket news coverage of todays events, https://www.strava.com/activities/5096723626


Apart from the amusement I get from seeing how close you sometimes get to my home, the thing that impresses me from your Strava uploads is how you can negotiate long stretches of town road infrastructure and still get back home in under two hours! 
I dream of doing that!


----------



## Willd (10 Apr 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points

Apr 2 - 33.34 miles, 1,303ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper Catesby, Lower Catesby, Hellidon, Priors Marston, Marston Doles, Southam Holt, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*Apr 10 - 50.45 miles, 1,993ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Marton, Long Itchington, Southam, Little Bourton, Great Bourton, Cropredy, Williamscot, Wardington, Chipping Warden, Byfield, Charwelton, Badby, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## Domus (10 Apr 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point
April 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
April 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 61.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 16 points


----------



## Bazzer (10 Apr 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms
March
6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Padgate, Rixton, Culcheth, home 55 kms.
April
10th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Winwick, Houghton Green, Croft, Culcheth loop (x2) 52kms


----------



## C R (11 Apr 2021)

April 11th

St Peters, Worcester, Hallow, Sinton Green, Ockeridge, Hill Side, Martley, Wichenford, Lower Broadheath, Crown East, Bransford, Leigh Sinton, Newland, Madresfield, Guarlford, The Rhyd, Hanley Castle, Upton, Earl's Croome, Kinnersley, Pirton, Hatfield, Home.

69.6 km


----------



## Jon George (11 Apr 2021)

*April 11th*
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Kirton – Newbourne – Walderingfield Heath – Martlesham – Woodbridge – Hasketon – Debach – Charsfield - Hoo - Monewden - Otley - Tuddenham – Ipswich
*61 Km
1 Point

7 Points total.*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Apr 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points

*11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point*
Bolsover - Pleasley - Mansfield Woodhouse - Clipstone - Edwinstowe and Sherwood Forest - Cuckney - Elmton - Bolsover

*Total: 5 points*


----------



## steverob (11 Apr 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*4th April: 31.90 miles* - Late afternoon ride and first time up the Wendover Woods climb for 10 months (used to be one of my regular loops). Also a new route back downhill into Tring - https://www.strava.com/activities/5069180466 - 1 point
*11th April: 52.35 miles* - A real hodge-podge of weather conditions, including a short snow shower, where I got paced up the A40 hill to Stokenchurch by a group of HWCC riders and managed two other new (to me) climbs - https://www.strava.com/activities/5108979297 - 2 points

*Total so far: 23 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Apr 2021)

*JANUARY*
_*1) Jan 29: *33.2 mi/53.43km *1 Point *_
https://www.strava.com/activities/4701325653
Month Total: *1 Point
FEBRUARY
1) Feb 7: *_66.7 mi/107.34km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/XX1b9hEuGdb
*2) Feb 28: *_104.82 mi/ 168.69km *4 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/TuH6kLxFfeb
*MARCH
1) Mar 1: *_31.37 mi/50.49km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/7jmiEisZgeb
*2) Mar 5: *_32.25 mi/51.90km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/hIHXxcWwneb
*3) Mar 14 *_67.57 mi/108.74km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/rXCZinT1Ceb
*4) Mar 22: *_53.57 mi/86.21km *2 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/yL5MrsCTPeb
*5) Mar 27: *_72.09 mi/116.02km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/GYUnxAdlYeb
*APRIL
1) Apr 2: *_52.88mi/85.10km *2 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/xHfLfrjD9eb
*2) Apr 11: *_83.44mi/134.28km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/cGYstLdqnfb

Month Total: *5 **Points*
Challenge Total: *23 Points*


----------



## Jenkins (11 Apr 2021)

Just to show @Jon George that not every ride is under 2 hours: https://www.strava.com/activities/5109290366

April 11th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Akenham, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 60.5km (plus a hail shower and I was on the heavier, slower, Spa Elan)


----------



## Gibbo9 (12 Apr 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points

Apr 2nd Round to the girlfriends house (https://www.strava.com/activities/5053867804) 51.08km, 76m
Apr 3rd Supposed to be back home from girlfriends but... (https://www.strava.com/activities/5058911556) 101.1km, 195m
Apr 4th Sunday jolly with the girlfriend (https://www.strava.com/activities/5065995082) 51.16km, 92m
Apr 9th Jigsaw night ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5095135684) 54.64km, 99m
Apr 10th HIlls and rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/5099285196) 101.58km, 318m

Total 42 points


----------



## Chap sur le velo (13 Apr 2021)

April

3 Points

First update half way through month.

Change of emphasis – we have a holiday cottage booked near Snowdonia in July and I need to spend a lot more time climbing in preparation.


3rd

Happily I’ve discovered the Road out of east London through Grange Hill, Chigwell Row and Lambourne End. Not to busy and nice hilly challenge. Allows me to loop round to Epping Forrest. Will explore even more once we get some sun!

58km and first time more than 500m of elevation.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5062792078

7th

Pretty much reversed above and added in Mott St.

Wahoo died about 7km from end but had been far enough. Oddly the distance was close to the last time I looked at it but the elevation seemed to finish higher?

Showing 53km and 629 M

https://www.strava.com/activities/5086675814

11th

Similar to first. Past Bobby Moore's house and round to enjoy a cuppa and Flapjack at High Beach

56Km, 517 m climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/5108145560

Have badly bruised right foot off bike so need patience before recommencing but plenty of time to get a 50 mile ride in.





Points total to 31st of March . 17 = 3 +7+7

Still on for both 50km and 50 mile. Self set target for year 50.

March

Started on the 7th with the Swains Lane hill climb, Regents Park Peleton Combo 52 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4905671471

16th Up to Epping Forrest 50 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4956017602

21st Back to Epping 55km but this time sought out hills. Most m gained on a ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4985135354

Wanted to do a new longest ride aiming for 100km+. Headed West up river into decent wind that died when rain arrived. Thereafter it swirled, viciously, but I stuck to it! Well pleased. By following Thames Valley I only had 200m of hills. 105km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5008210356

Warm today only a single Jersey and shorts needed. No over shoes or ToeThingy, or Beenie. 50km with some tough hill work in the middle of Epping Forrest
https://www.strava.com/activities/5046100746


February



2nd 60 kms up into Epping Forrest and beyond!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4733087561


6th Back to Epping 51kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/4743973095

Lost 8 days with the snow and cold - Ice is for drinks!

15th 58kms Straight North through Epping and Back

https://www.strava.com/activities/4791163479

21st 50km Brutal Swaines Lane and then time trial round Regent’s Park x 5

https://www.strava.com/activities/4824097367


25th Richmond Park x 4. 90kms aka a fifty miler!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4847636860

28th Epping first 400m climb. 51kms t
https://www.strava.com/activities/4865736354

January

17th of January headed due to north through Epping Forest towards Harlow and 62 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4635871172

No stopping me now. Headed across London to circle Richmond Park 3x – my first ever 50 mile ride. 82kms 27 01 21

https://www.strava.com/activities/4689567485



Just time 31 01 21, for a more interesting trip North, towards Epping then Stableford Abbotts, Abridge, Chigwell and home. 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4711534391


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Apr 2021)

April 3rd 2021 A loopy, twisty route contained within the triangle of St Brieuc-de-Mauron, Guilliers and Evriguet. The number of small hamlets passed through is far too long to list – and a number of places were visited 7 or 8 times. 51.72km 1 point

April 4th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet –Guilliers – Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Esquiniac – la Suais – Ville Tual – Home, followed by 3 local loops around Pontmennard and la Suais 56.21km 1 point

April 7th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – Ville Geffray – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.42km 1 point

April 14th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Bourdonnais – Riolo – Quéry – Guilliers – Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 51.41km 1 point


Total rides in this challenge : 14

Total points in all challenges : 14


----------



## Saluki (14 Apr 2021)

January to March 2021. 13 points

April.
13/04/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5121941954. Norwich over the Water, along Marriott’s Way to Attlebridge, back the 4 miles to the DNR cycle path near Horseford, across on the cycle path past the airport and on to Spixworth then Rackheath to Thorpe End. Through Thorpe St Andrew, down to Thorpe Hamlet and back to Norwich over the Water. 51km. 1 point


Total: 14 points 😀


----------



## Domus (16 Apr 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point
April 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
April 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 61.6 Kms 1 point
April 16 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 kms 1 point

Running total 17 points


----------



## Jon George (17 Apr 2021)

*April 17th*
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Kirton – Newbourne – Walderingfield Heath – Martlesham – Woodbridge – Hasketon – Debach – Otley – Swilland – Witnesham - Westerfield – Ipswich
*51 Km
1 Point

8 Points total.*


----------



## Jonjay (17 Apr 2021)

- January 17th - 51k (plus a bit but ballsed up a Strava pause)
https://www.strava.com/activities/4636275840
- February 20th 51k Wimbledon and Richmond Park
https://www.strava.com/activities/4818663869
- March 7th 50k Box Hill and Epsom Downs
https://www.strava.com/activities/4907509516
- March 20th 52k Richmond Park and a bit of the Thames
https://www.strava.com/activities/4978971464
- April 1st Sunny Suffolk (50k plus, but forgot to unpause Garmin half way through)
https://www.strava.com/activities/5049169670
-April 17th 55k Richmond Park and Thames
https://www.strava.com/activities/5141857377

running total 6 points


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points

Apr 2 - 33.34 miles, 1,303ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper Catesby, Lower Catesby, Hellidon, Priors Marston, Marston Doles, Southam Holt, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*Apr 10 - 50.45 miles, 1,993ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Marton, Long Itchington, Southam, Little Bourton, Great Bourton, Cropredy, Williamscot, Wardington, Chipping Warden, Byfield, Charwelton, Badby, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.

*Apr 17 - 31.6 miles, 882ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Marston, Knightlow Hill, Wolston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Marton, Birdingbury, Leamington Hastings, Hill, Grandborough Fields, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## Saluki (17 Apr 2021)

January to March 2021. 13 points

April.
13/04/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5121941954. Norwich over the Water, along Marriott’s Way to Attlebridge, back the 4 miles to the DNR cycle path near Horseford, across on the cycle path past the airport and on to Spixworth then Rackheath to Thorpe End. Through Thorpe St Andrew, down to Thorpe Hamlet and back to Norwich over the Water. 51km. 1 point
17/3/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5143417848 Norwich Marriott’s Way to Whitwell Station Cafe, across Reepham, to Cawston, on towards Marsham but turned into Horsford Road, through Horsford village, turned to Drayton, home via the Marriott’s. 55km 1 point


Total: 15 points 😀


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2021)

April 3rd 31.3 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
April 4th 53.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Saxelby ,East Leake ,Gotham ,Kingston ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey
April 17th 31.6 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop

Points in this challenge 14
Points in all challenges 42


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Apr 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points
11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point

18 April - 50.8 km (31.47 mi) - 1 point
Bolsover - Temple Normanton - Clay Cross - Ogston Reservoir - Morton - Glapwell - Bolsover

Total: 6 points


----------



## steverob (18 Apr 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*4th April: 31.90 miles* - Late afternoon ride and first time up the Wendover Woods climb for 10 months (used to be one of my regular loops). Also a new route back downhill into Tring - https://www.strava.com/activities/5069180466 - 1 point
*11th April: 52.35 miles* - A real hodge-podge of weather conditions, including a short snow shower, where I got paced up the A40 hill to Stokenchurch by a group of HWCC riders and managed two other new (to me) climbs - https://www.strava.com/activities/5108979297 - 2 points
*18th April: 63.12 miles* - Rode east, through Hemel and Redbourn, skirting round St. Albans and Harpenden, climbing The Crong en route. Noticibly busier in terms of traffic than it has been for many months - https://www.strava.com/activities/5149529320 - 3 points

*Total so far: 26 points*


----------



## C R (18 Apr 2021)

April 18th

Hatfield, Pirton, Wadborough, Drakes Broughton, Pinvin, Pershore, Cropthorne, Charlton, Fladbury, Rous Lench, Flyford Flavell, Stock Green, Earls Common, Crawle, Broughton Hackett, White Ladies Aston, Egdon, Stoulton, Littleworth, Home

70.6 km


----------



## gavgav (18 Apr 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury


Total= 8 points


----------



## dickyknees (18 Apr 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.

*April
April 3rd ~ 52 kms (32.43miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home.
*April 9th 53.10 kms (33.25 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*April 18th 69 kms (43 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Llangefni, Rhostrehwfa, Bodffordd, TrefoHome, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Llangefni, Rhostrehwfa, Bodffordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern,Valley, home.

*Running total 17 points*


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Apr 2021)

17th Jan Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Wellesbourne, Lighthorne, Harbury, Long Itchington, Hunningham, Cubbington, Milverton, Warwick. 36 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/4634165555
6th Feb. Warwick, Long Itchington, Broadwell, Sawbridge, Hill, Birdingbury, Streeton on Dunsmore, Weston under Wetherley, Hunningham, Offchurch, Warwick. 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4743227846
7th March. Warwick, Hampton, Honiley, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Ullenhall, Little Alne, Snitterfield, Hampton Lucy, Barford, Warwick. 44 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4904924581
18th April. Warwick, Offchurch, Broadwell, Grandborough, Willoughby, Priors Hardwick, Fenny Compton, Bishop's Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. 49 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/5146921611


----------



## dickyknees (19 Apr 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.

*April
April 3rd ~ 52 kms (32.43miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home.
*April 9th 53.10 kms (33.25 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*April 18th 69 kms (43 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Llangefni, Rhostrehwfa, Bodffordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern , home, 
*April 19th ~ 53.1 kms (33 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Llangadwaladr, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Running total 18 points. *


----------



## Saluki (20 Apr 2021)

January to March 2021. 13 points

April.
13/04/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5121941954. Norwich over the Water, along Marriott’s Way to Attlebridge, back the 4 miles to the DNR cycle path near Horseford, across on the cycle path past the airport and on to Spixworth then Rackheath to Thorpe End. Through Thorpe St Andrew, down to Thorpe Hamlet and back to Norwich over the Water. 51km. 1 point
17/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5143417848 Norwich Marriott’s Way to Whitwell Station Cafe, across Reepham, to Cawston, on towards Marsham but turned into Horsford Road, through Horsford village, turned to Drayton, home via the Marriott’s. 55km 1 point
19/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5157277509 Norwich over the Water, Marriott’s Way to Hellesdo, past the UEA to Eaton, Cringleford, Hethersett, Wymondham and past the lovely Abbey, Besthorpe, Attleborough to Aunt Caroles house (tea, shortbread, more tea), Besthorpe, Wymondham but not past the Abbey, Hethersett, Eaton, Straight through to City Centre then out to Norwich over the Water. 58km 1pt


Total: 16 points 😀


----------



## Eribiste (20 Apr 2021)

Nice day, so I thought I'd go for a ride and it sort of evolved into a 50km + so I might as well log it. https://www.strava.com/activities/5159800508


----------



## aferris2 (20 Apr 2021)

aferris2 said:


> 11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
> 21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
> 21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point
> 30 Mar 50.91 mi Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 1371 ft. 2 points
> ...


----------



## bluenotebob (21 Apr 2021)

April 3rd 2021 A loopy, twisty route contained within the triangle of St Brieuc-de-Mauron, Guilliers and Evriguet. The number of small hamlets passed through is far too long to list – and a number of places were visited 7 or 8 times. 51.72km 1 point

April 4th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet –Guilliers – Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Esquiniac – la Suais – Ville Tual – Home, followed by 3 local loops around Pontmennard and la Suais 56.21km 1 point

April 7th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – Ville Geffray – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.42km 1 point

April 14th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Bourdonnais – Riolo – Quéry – Guilliers – Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 51.41km 1 point

April 21st 2021 A series of local loops that taxed my ability to stay focused. La Suais was visited several times – taking advantage of the E wind to push me up the hill. The furthest point from home was 6km East. I passed through St Brieuc-de-Mauron more times than I can count. 58.38km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 15

Total points in all challenges : 15


----------



## Nomadski (21 Apr 2021)

Erm.....is it too late to post my rides and join this? Skipped it a couple of years, but I have had a qualifying ride each month, and now we are past the worst...it's probably not a bad time to commit to it...

January 17th - Airport Loop (Chorlton - Wilmslow - Ashley - Wythenshawe) - 32.17 miles - 1 pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/4636975110
February 25th - Chorlton - Sale - Oldfield Brow - Hatton - Lymm - Sale - Chorlton - 38.99 miles - 1 pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/4849009286
March 25th - Airport Loop - 32.04 miles - 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/5009295178
March 30th - Chorlton - Sale - Rushgreen - Feldy - Knutsford - Timperley - Wythenshawe - 37.7 miles - 1 pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/5038815303
April 9th - Airport Loop - 32.12 miles - 1 pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/5097922714
April 13th - Fallowfield - Stockport - Newtown - Audenshaw - Chorlton - 33.,64 miles - 1pt
https://www.strava.com/activities/5120821876

A mighty *6 pts* so far this year.

Apologies for the late gatecrash!


----------



## steverob (22 Apr 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*4th April: 31.90 miles* - Late afternoon ride and first time up the Wendover Woods climb for 10 months (used to be one of my regular loops). Also a new route back downhill into Tring - https://www.strava.com/activities/5069180466 - 1 point
*11th April: 52.35 miles* - A real hodge-podge of weather conditions, including a short snow shower, where I got paced up the A40 hill to Stokenchurch by a group of HWCC riders and managed two other new (to me) climbs - https://www.strava.com/activities/5108979297 - 2 points
*18th April: 63.12 miles* - Rode east, through Hemel and Redbourn, skirting round St. Albans and Harpenden, climbing The Crong en route. Noticibly busier in terms of traffic than it has been for many months - https://www.strava.com/activities/5149529320 - 3 points
*22nd April: 34.01 miles* - Can no longer do my old standard round Aylesbury route (permanent road closures) so did the next closest possible thing. Also managed 40mph on a downhill for the first time in years - https://www.strava.com/activities/5172355812 - 1 point

*Total so far: 27 points*


----------



## dickyknees (22 Apr 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.

*April
April 3rd ~ 52 kms (32.43miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home.
*April 9th 53.10 kms (33.25 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*April 18th 69 kms (43 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Llangefni, Rhostrehwfa, Bodffordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern , home, 
*April 19th ~ 53.1 kms (33 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Llangadwaladr, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*April 22nd ~ 51.10 miles (82.23 kms) 2 points*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Llantrisant, Carmel, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Running total 20 points.*


----------



## Gibbo9 (23 Apr 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points

Apr 2nd Round to the girlfriends house (https://www.strava.com/activities/5053867804) 51.08km, 76m
Apr 3rd Supposed to be back home from girlfriends but... (https://www.strava.com/activities/5058911556) 101.1km, 195m
Apr 4th Sunday jolly with the girlfriend (https://www.strava.com/activities/5065995082) 51.16km, 92m
Apr 9th Jigsaw night ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5095135684) 54.64km, 99m
Apr 10th Hills and rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/5099285196) 101.58km, 318m
Apr 22nd River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5171209932) 54.39km, 84m

Total 43 points


----------



## Willd (23 Apr 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points

Apr 2 - 33.34 miles, 1,303ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper Catesby, Lower Catesby, Hellidon, Priors Marston, Marston Doles, Southam Holt, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*Apr 10 - 50.45 miles, 1,993ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Marton, Long Itchington, Southam, Little Bourton, Great Bourton, Cropredy, Williamscot, Wardington, Chipping Warden, Byfield, Charwelton, Badby, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.

*Apr 17 - 31.6 miles, 882ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Marston, Knightlow Hill, Wolston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Marton, Birdingbury, Leamington Hastings, Hill, Grandborough Fields, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home. 

*Apr 23 - 50.17 miles, 1,988ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Deppers Bridge, Bishops Itchington, Knightcote, Northend, Little Dassett, Burton Dassett, Farnborough, Avon Dassett, Fenny Compton, Wormleighton, Upper Boddington, Priors Hardwick, Marston Doles, Southam, Birdingbury, Frankton, Cawston, home.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2021)

Another 50km ride today and the final one of the month as I'm having a quiet day tomorrow and working all next week. I've already posted the first three rides on the list below, but the total qualifying rides for April are...

April 8th, Kirton, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Little & Great Bealings, Tuddenham St. Martin & Bucklesham, 59.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5090573779
April 9th, Clockwise Westerfield loop, 52.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5096723626
April 11th, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 60.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5109290366
April 13th, Diss to Bury St. Edmunds & back, 94.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5119611308
April 16th, Ely, Welney, Manea, Chatteris, Somersham, Earith, Coveney & back to Ely, 94.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5136804720
April 24th, Halesworth, Wenhaston, Dunwich, Yoxford, Heveningham, Walpole & Halesworth, 52.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5183309121


----------



## Domus (24 Apr 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point
April 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
April 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 61.6 Kms 1 point
April 16 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 kms 1 point
April 23 Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange 68.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 18 points


----------



## gavgav (24 Apr 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

Total= 9 points


----------



## Saluki (24 Apr 2021)

January to March 2021. 13 points

April.
13/04/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5121941954. Norwich over the Water, along Marriott’s Way to Attlebridge, back the 4 miles to the DNR cycle path near Horseford, across on the cycle path past the airport and on to Spixworth then Rackheath to Thorpe End. Through Thorpe St Andrew, down to Thorpe Hamlet and back to Norwich over the Water. 51km. 1 point
17/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5143417848 Norwich Marriott’s Way to Whitwell Station Cafe, across Reepham, to Cawston, on towards Marsham but turned into Horsford Road, through Horsford village, turned to Drayton, home via the Marriott’s. 55km 1 point
19/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5157277509 Norwich over the Water, Marriott’s Way to Hellesdo, past the UEA to Eaton, Cringleford, Hethersett, Wymondham and past the lovely Abbey, Besthorpe, Attleborough to Aunt Caroles house (tea, shortbread, more tea), Besthorpe, Wymondham but not past the Abbey, Hethersett, Eaton, Straight through to City Centre then out to Norwich over the Water. 58km 1pt
24/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5184733885 Norwich, Spixworth, Hautbois, North Walsham, Mundesley, Barton, Happisburgh, Stalham, Hoveton, Woodfords Brewary in Woodbastwick, Salhouse, Norwich. 85km (53 miles) 2 points


Total: 18 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Apr 2021)

*JANUARY*
_*1) Jan 29: *33.2 mi/53.43km *1 Point *_
https://www.strava.com/activities/4701325653
Month Total: *1 Point
FEBRUARY
1) Feb 7: *_66.7 mi/107.34km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/XX1b9hEuGdb
*2) Feb 28: *_104.82 mi/ 168.69km *4 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/TuH6kLxFfeb
*MARCH
1) Mar 1: *_31.37 mi/50.49km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/7jmiEisZgeb
*2) Mar 5: *_32.25 mi/51.90km *1 Point*_
https://strava.app.link/hIHXxcWwneb
*3) Mar 14 *_67.57 mi/108.74km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/rXCZinT1Ceb
*4) Mar 22: *_53.57 mi/86.21km *2 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/yL5MrsCTPeb
*5) Mar 27: *_72.09 mi/116.02km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/GYUnxAdlYeb
*APRIL
1) Apr 2: *_52.88mi/85.10km *2 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/xHfLfrjD9eb
*2) Apr 11: *_83.44mi/134.28km *3 Points*_
https://strava.app.link/cGYstLdqnfb
*3) Apr 24: *_65.63mi/105.62km *3 Points*_
https://www.strava.com/activities/5183505532

Month Total: *8 **Points*
Challenge Total: *26 Points*


----------



## Fergs (25 Apr 2021)

54km, selhurst park, kingsmeadow, Richmond park, plough Lane. 1 point


----------



## Willd (25 Apr 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points

Apr 2 - 33.34 miles, 1,303ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper Catesby, Lower Catesby, Hellidon, Priors Marston, Marston Doles, Southam Holt, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*Apr 10 - 50.45 miles, 1,993ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Marton, Long Itchington, Southam, Little Bourton, Great Bourton, Cropredy, Williamscot, Wardington, Chipping Warden, Byfield, Charwelton, Badby, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.

*Apr 17 - 31.6 miles, 882ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Marston, Knightlow Hill, Wolston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Marton, Birdingbury, Leamington Hastings, Hill, Grandborough Fields, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home. 

*Apr 23 - 50.17 miles, 1,988ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Deppers Bridge, Bishops Itchington, Knightcote, Northend, Little Dassett, Burton Dassett, Farnborough, Avon Dassett, Fenny Compton, Wormleighton, Upper Boddington, Priors Hardwick, Marston Doles, Southam, Birdingbury, Frankton, Cawston, home. 

*Apr 25 - 31.61 miles, 835ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Cawston, home.


----------



## Spinney (25 Apr 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery
*April
25th - 32 miles - 1 point*: Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Norton, Foxley, Easton Grey, Wotton under Edge

*Running total: 5 points*


----------



## steverob (25 Apr 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*4th April: 31.90 miles* - Late afternoon ride and first time up the Wendover Woods climb for 10 months (used to be one of my regular loops). Also a new route back downhill into Tring - https://www.strava.com/activities/5069180466 - 1 point
*11th April: 52.35 miles* - A real hodge-podge of weather conditions, including a short snow shower, where I got paced up the A40 hill to Stokenchurch by a group of HWCC riders and managed two other new (to me) climbs - https://www.strava.com/activities/5108979297 - 2 points
*18th April: 63.12 miles* - Rode east, through Hemel and Redbourn, skirting round St. Albans and Harpenden, climbing The Crong en route. Noticibly busier in terms of traffic than it has been for many months - https://www.strava.com/activities/5149529320 - 3 points
*22nd April: 34.01 miles* - Can no longer do my old standard round Aylesbury route (permanent road closures) so did the next closest possible thing. Also managed 40mph on a downhill for the first time in years - https://www.strava.com/activities/5172355812 - 1 point
*25th April: 32.72 miles* - Didn't fancy the route I'd originally planned (laziness / strong winds) so went instead for one big climb in the Chilterns followed by a lot of flatter meandering around town to get the distance target done - https://www.strava.com/activities/5190651333 - 1 point

*Total so far: 28 points*


----------



## fatjel (26 Apr 2021)

Jan 16th Carmarthen -- LLandeilo -- Carmarthen . 52.88 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4630560145
Feb 3rd Carmarthen - Carmarthen 52.27 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4727351679
March 13th Carmarthen - LLanarthney - around Carmarthen 51.16 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4939110258 
April 15th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5131119112


----------



## Gibbo9 (27 Apr 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points

Apr 2nd Round to the girlfriends house (https://www.strava.com/activities/5053867804) 51.08km, 76m
Apr 3rd Supposed to be back home from girlfriends but... (https://www.strava.com/activities/5058911556) 101.1km, 195m
Apr 4th Sunday jolly with the girlfriend (https://www.strava.com/activities/5065995082) 51.16km, 92m
Apr 9th Jigsaw night ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5095135684) 54.64km, 99m
Apr 10th Hills and rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/5099285196) 101.58km, 318m
Apr 22nd River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5171209932) 54.39km, 84m
Apr 24th Back from jigsaw night (https://www.strava.com/activities/5180715805) 51.09km, 102m

Total 44 points


----------



## Sbudge (28 Apr 2021)

3rd January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4560760296) NW6, Borehamwood and New Barnet loop
9th January, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4592731425) Wendover - Stoke Hammond loop, -2 degrees average
6th February, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4743877357) Wendover, Chesham - mud and sun
19th February, 52.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4812310391) NW6 - Greenwich loop
5th March, 56.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4894716456) North London loop, first 50km ride for N+1
12th March, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4934077390) Westward in the wind, out to West Drayton and back 
21st March, 53.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4984340771) Wendover, Tring and Wingrave
27th March, 51.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/5019583092) Wendover, Gt Missenden and Stoke Mandeville
8th April, 51.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5091985785) West London wanderings
18th April, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5148192772) Wendover - Haddenham loop, a quicker one than usual
27th April, 51.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5202704461) NW6 - Enfield and the 'Valley' towpaths


----------



## dickyknees (29 Apr 2021)

*January to March ~ 14 points.*

*April
April 3rd ~ 52 kms (32.43miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Bryngwran, Trefor X roads, Pen Llyn, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, T Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home.
*April 9th 53.10 kms (33.25 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Bryngwran, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*April 18th 69 kms (43 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Newborough, Llangaffo, Llangefni, Rhostrehwfa, Bodffordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern , home, 
*April 19th ~ 53.1 kms (33 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Llangadwaladr, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*April 22nd ~ 51.10 miles (82.23 kms) 2 points*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Llantrisant, Carmel, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 
*April 29th ~ 56.11 kms (34.87 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Bodedern, RAF Valley, home. 

*Running total 21 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Apr 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> 01/03/21 Northwood- Wem - Aston-Barkers Green- Tilley- Nonely- Burlton- Westo Lullingfields- Bagley - Hordley - Tetchill- Lee- Colemere- Lyneal- Northwood - Home 56km 1point
> 08/03/21 Northwood - Whixall- Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank- Alkington- Tilstock- Whixall - Wem-Tilley - Nonely- Loppington- Wolverley - Home 52km 1point
> 15/03/21 Northwood- Bettisfield- Lyneal -Welshampton- Ellesmere- Lee- Bagley- Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch- Eyton- Myddlewood- Burlton- Nonely- Loppington- Wolverley - Home 52km 1 point
> 22/03/21 Horton- Commonwood- Nonely - Myddle- Merrington - Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Lee Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 58 km 1point
> Total 11 points


April 2021
01/04/21 Horton- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Montford Bridge- Little Ness- Baschurch- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley - Lee- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood- Home 56.5km
07/04/21 Northwood- Bettisfield- Welshampton- Ellesmere- Trench- Elson- Ellesmere- Tetchill- Hordley- Bagley-Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch- Eyton- Myddlewood- Marton- Burlton- Loppington- Wolverley - Home 60.6km
11/04/21 Wolverley- Nonely - Myddle- Merrington- Old Woods- Baschurch - Stamwardine- Bagley- Lee- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal- Loppington- Home 60.5km
18/04/21 Wolverley - Noneley- Commonwood- Nonely- Myddle Merrington- Old Woods- Eyton- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Lee- Ellesmere- Breadon Heath- Bettisfield- Northwood- Home 59.2km
19/04/21 Northwood- Welshampton -Lyneal -Loppington- Horton- Whixall- Prees- Edsataston- Waterloo- Northwood- Home 52.5km
Total16 points


----------



## Willd (30 Apr 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points

Apr 2 - 33.34 miles, 1,303ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Staverton, Upper Catesby, Lower Catesby, Hellidon, Priors Marston, Marston Doles, Southam Holt, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*Apr 10 - 50.45 miles, 1,993ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Marton, Long Itchington, Southam, Little Bourton, Great Bourton, Cropredy, Williamscot, Wardington, Chipping Warden, Byfield, Charwelton, Badby, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.

*Apr 17 - 31.6 miles, 882ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Marston, Knightlow Hill, Wolston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Marton, Birdingbury, Leamington Hastings, Hill, Grandborough Fields, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home. 

*Apr 23 - 50.17 miles, 1,988ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Deppers Bridge, Bishops Itchington, Knightcote, Northend, Little Dassett, Burton Dassett, Farnborough, Avon Dassett, Fenny Compton, Wormleighton, Upper Boddington, Priors Hardwick, Marston Doles, Southam, Birdingbury, Frankton, Cawston, home. 

*Apr 25 - 31.61 miles, 835ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Cawston, home. 

*Apr 30 - 34.28 miles, 1,342ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Old Brownsover, Brownsover, Newton, Swinford, Stanford on Avon, South Kilworth, Welford, Elkington, Yelvertoft, Crick, Hillmorton, home.


----------



## footloose crow (30 Apr 2021)

*April's activity*

4th: Perranporth and Porthtowan from Truro and back. 50k
10th: Breakfast in Bampton audax. 107k
13th: Truro, Marazion, Helston, Lizard Point, Stithians, Truro. 153k
16th: Truro, St Stephen, Roche, Indian Queens, Mitchell, Truro. 61k
20th: Blandford Forum, the various villages beginning Tarrant something, Wimborne Minster, Blandford. 53k
24th: Goats Head Soup audax. 175k
26th: Marlborough, Woodborough, Bedwyn, Ramsbury Marlborough. 59k
27th: Winscombe, Clevedon, Wrington, Churchill, Winscombe. 57k
29th: Truro, Perranporth, Porthtowan, Truro. 50k 

It has been a dry month but pretty cold. Did my first two 'nonIY' audaxes which were fun. Now need to try a 200k route but they are all so hilly in Cornwall and the flatter ones are a long drive away! I need to be More Nike - Just Do It. Lets see what May brings.


----------



## Rob and Alison (30 Apr 2021)

January
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
February
27th. 50km Morning Ride with Stig | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
March
25th 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig 
April
17th 100km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
23rd 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig


----------



## Chap sur le velo (30 Apr 2021)

Total points to date 22= 17 + 5 this month

April Summary

Update from half way through month. Suffered a weird foot bruising incident and have lost a bit of mojo now that I can swim and play golf again. Just turned 63 and taking these back up has left me feeling like I have "heavy legs". Result of all that is only one more qualifying ride. However I have to recognize, again, the motivating effect of me committing to this thread.
Made sure I went out today (last day of the month) and planned an interesting ride. Went to take photo's to show my Mum of houses she'd lived in St Margarets, Teddington, Thames Ditton and Surbiton. Followed towpath I used to cycle 50 years ago when I was more interested in the fishing! Home via Richmond Park. Surprisingly knackered but so pleased I kept the 50 mile challenge going.
30 04 21 85kms 211m climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/5218571312


First update half way through month.
Change of emphasis – we have a holiday cottage booked near Snowdonia in July and I need to spend a lot more time climbing in preparation.

3rd
Happily I’ve discovered the Road out of east London through Grange Hill, Chigwell Row and Lambourne End. Not to busy and nice hilly challenge. Allows me to loop round to Epping Forrest. Will explore even more once we get some sun!
58km and first time more than 500m of elevation.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5062792078

7th
Pretty much reversed above and added in Mott St.
Wahoo died about 7km from end but had been far enough. Oddly the distance was close to the last time I looked at it but the elevation seemed to finish higher?
Showing 53km and 629 M
https://www.strava.com/activities/5086675814

11th
Similar to first. Past Bobby Moore's house and round to enjoy a cuppa and Flapjack at High Beach
56Km, 517 m climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/5108145560

Points total to 31st of March . 17 = 3 +7+7

Still on for both 50km and 50 mile. Self set target for year 50.
March
Started on the 7th with the Swains Lane hill climb, Regents Park Peleton Combo 52 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/4905671471
16th Up to Epping Forrest 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/4956017602
21st Back to Epping 55km but this time sought out hills. Most m gained on a ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4985135354

Wanted to do a new longest ride aiming for 100km+. Headed West up river into decent wind that died when rain arrived. Thereafter it swirled, viciously, but I stuck to it! Well pleased. By following Thames Valley I only had 200m of hills. 105km
https://www.strava.com/activities/5008210356
Warm today only a single Jersey and shorts needed. No over shoes or ToeThingy, or Beenie. 50km with some tough hill work in the middle of Epping Forrest
https://www.strava.com/activities/5046100746

February
2nd 60 kms up into Epping Forrest and beyond!
https://www.strava.com/activities/4733087561

6th Back to Epping 51kms
https://www.strava.com/activities/4743973095

Lost 8 days with the snow and cold - Ice is for drinks!

15th 58kms Straight North through Epping and Back
https://www.strava.com/activities/4791163479
21st 50km Brutal Swaines Lane and then time trial round Regent’s Park x 5
https://www.strava.com/activities/4824097367


25th Richmond Park x 4. 90kms aka a fifty miler!
https://www.strava.com/activities/4847636860

28th Epping first 400m climb. 51kms t
https://www.strava.com/activities/4865736354

January
17th of January headed due to north through Epping Forest towards Harlow and 62 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/4635871172

No stopping me now. Headed across London to circle Richmond Park 3x – my first ever 50 mile ride. 82kms 27 01 21
https://www.strava.com/activities/4689567485

Just time 31 01 21, for a more interesting trip North, towards Epping then Stableford Abbotts, Abridge, Chigwell and home. 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4711534391


----------



## gavgav (1 May 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

Total= 10 points


----------



## bruce1530 (1 May 2021)

Jan: 1 point
Feb: 3 points
Mar: 3 points
April: 5 points

May 1: Saltcoats, Irvine, Troon, and home via Toostation!
May 15: Troon, 52k
May 29: Wemyss Bay, 62k

Total: 15 points.


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2021)

1st May 31.4 miles 1 point 
St Bernards Loop

Points in this challenge 15
Points in all challenges 43


----------



## steverob (1 May 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points*
1st May: 50.40 miles* - Rode through Wycombe's (very) hilly housing estates, back via Lane End, then tackled Radnage Lane and Wigans Lane from the opposite directions to which I always had previously; up the first and down the second - https://www.strava.com/activities/5224306023 - 2 points

*Total so far: 30 points*


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2021)

May 1st, Basic clockwise loop to Westerfield with a quick stop for some shopping on the way, 51.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5223930661


----------



## Jon George (2 May 2021)

*May 2nd*
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Kirton – Newbourne – Walderingfield Heath – Martlesham – Woodbridge – Hasketon – Debach – Otley – Swilland – Witnesham - Westerfield – Ipswich
*51 Km
1 Point

9 Points total.*


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 May 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> So, in the spirit of cutting it fine, I cycled to work today, just back home, a little longer on the return journey. No pictures,but a total of 36 miles/57km in a touch under 3 hours.
> Bognor to worthing via Littlehampton, return via Arundel.
> 
> Total = 3 points.


April. - 32 miles, Bognor, Chichester, Lavant, West Stoke, Funtington, Hambrook, Bosham, Chichester, Merton, Bognor.It was windy at times, and cold most of the ride, but it’s done, the pressure is off for the rest of the month, and I’m on 4 points!

Today, 2nd May and another early in the months ride totalling 32 miles, to make 5 points total for me.
Out to Chichester, West Stoke, Funtington, Westbourne, Emsworth and a stop for Mushrooms on Toast and tea. I recommend the Greenhouse cafe, space for bikes, outdoor seating, great service and great food.
Returning to Chichester directly via Hermitage, Southbourne, Bosham, Fishbourne, I had some knee pain, unusual for my whilst cycling, which normally alleviates my walking knee pain. I think it may be my shoes and pedals, although I’ve cycled with these before without any issue.





Stoke Wood, Funtington.





Chichester 






The Wooden Bridge, Summer Lane, Pagham.


----------



## Willd (2 May 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points

May 2 - 50.59 miles, 1,662ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton under Fosse, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva / Magna, Sharnford, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Potters Marston, Earl Shilton, Elmesthorpe, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Frolesworth, Leire, Ashby Parva, Bitteswell, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2021)

1st May 31.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
2nd May 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn , Mountsorrel ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 17
Points in all challenges 45


----------



## Domus (2 May 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point
April 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
April 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 61.6 Kms 1 point
April 16 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 kms 1 point
April 23 Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange 68.5 Kms 1 point
May 2 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 60.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 19 points


----------



## dickyknees (2 May 2021)

January to March
April

*May
May 2nd ~ 57.26 kms (35.58 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, home.

*Running total ~ 22 points. *


----------



## C R (2 May 2021)

May 2nd

St Peters, Worcester, Fernhill Heath, Droitwich, Crutch Ln, Upton Warren, Stoke Heath, Stoke Prior, Woodgate, Bradley Green, Shell Ford, Lower Crowle, Broughton Hackett, White Ladies, Egdon, Windmill Hill, Stoulton, Littleworth, Home.

66.8 km


----------



## Saluki (2 May 2021)

January to March 2021. 13 points

April.
13/04/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5121941954. Norwich over the Water, along Marriott’s Way to Attlebridge, back the 4 miles to the DNR cycle path near Horseford, across on the cycle path past the airport and on to Spixworth then Rackheath to Thorpe End. Through Thorpe St Andrew, down to Thorpe Hamlet and back to Norwich over the Water. 51km. 1 point
17/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5143417848 Norwich Marriott’s Way to Whitwell Station Cafe, across Reepham, to Cawston, on towards Marsham but turned into Horsford Road, through Horsford village, turned to Drayton, home via the Marriott’s. 55km 1 point
19/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5157277509 Norwich over the Water, Marriott’s Way to Hellesdo, past the UEA to Eaton, Cringleford, Hethersett, Wymondham and past the lovely Abbey, Besthorpe, Attleborough to Aunt Caroles house (tea, shortbread, more tea), Besthorpe, Wymondham but not past the Abbey, Hethersett, Eaton, Straight through to City Centre then out to Norwich over the Water. 58km 1pt
24/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5184733885 Norwich, Spixworth, Hautbois, North Walsham, Mundesley, Barton, Happisburgh, Stalham, Hoveton, Woodfords Brewary in Woodbastwick, Salhouse, Norwich. 85km (53 miles) 2 points

May
02/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5231358157 Norwich, Wymondham, Attleborough (tea, bourbon cream, Groom my Aunts dog) Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Eaton, Through Norwich City centre, home in time for Line of Duty. 60km 1 point


Total: 19 points


----------



## Fergs (3 May 2021)

3/5/21 Tooting, Wimbledon park, Richmond Park, Bushey Park, Hampton Hill out and back. 54km. 1 point
Total: 5 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (4 May 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points

Apr 2nd Round to the girlfriends house (https://www.strava.com/activities/5053867804) 51.08km, 76m
Apr 3rd Supposed to be back home from girlfriends but... (https://www.strava.com/activities/5058911556) 101.1km, 195m
Apr 4th Sunday jolly with the girlfriend (https://www.strava.com/activities/5065995082) 51.16km, 92m
Apr 9th Jigsaw night ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5095135684) 54.64km, 99m
Apr 10th Hills and rivers (https://www.strava.com/activities/5099285196) 101.58km, 318m
Apr 22nd River ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5171209932) 54.39km, 84m
Apr 24th Back from jigsaw night (https://www.strava.com/activities/5180715805) 51.09km, 102m
Apr 30th Fantastic evening by the river (https://www.strava.com/activities/5216210960) 54.56km, 97m

May 3rd River bimble (https://www.strava.com/activities/5234542863) 51.04km, 97m

Total 46 points


----------



## footloose crow (5 May 2021)

*May out of the way*

5 May: Truro, Crantock, St Newlyn East, various lanes with no settlements, St Enoder, Mitchell, Ladock, Truro. 71k (1010m)

Blimey its cold. I am wearing the same clothes as I did in February. Didn't see any other cyclists today. 











My wife has made me a crow; his feet are loose.


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2021)

1st May 31.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
2nd May 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn , Mountsorrel ,Anstey
6th May 35.4 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Thornton ,Odstone ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton, Cadeby ,Restore ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 18
Points in all challenges 46


----------



## dickyknees (6 May 2021)

January to March
April

*May
May 2nd ~ 57.26 kms (35.58 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, home.
*May 6th ~ 60.33 kms (37.49 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*Running total ~ 23 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (7 May 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points

May 3rd River bimble (https://www.strava.com/activities/5234542863) 51.04km, 97m
May 6th same route as the other day, nice ride that (https://www.strava.com/activities/5254563311) 51.02km, 100m

Total 47 points


----------



## Willd (7 May 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points

May 2 - 50.59 miles, 1,662ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton under Fosse, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva / Magna, Sharnford, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Potters Marston, Earl Shilton, Elmesthorpe, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Frolesworth, Leire, Ashby Parva, Bitteswell, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*May 7 - 31.48 miles, 1,038ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Hunningham Hill, Harbury, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch home.


----------



## Saluki (7 May 2021)

January to March 2021. 13 points

April.
13/04/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5121941954. Norwich over the Water, along Marriott’s Way to Attlebridge, back the 4 miles to the DNR cycle path near Horseford, across on the cycle path past the airport and on to Spixworth then Rackheath to Thorpe End. Through Thorpe St Andrew, down to Thorpe Hamlet and back to Norwich over the Water. 51km. 1 point
17/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5143417848 Norwich Marriott’s Way to Whitwell Station Cafe, across Reepham, to Cawston, on towards Marsham but turned into Horsford Road, through Horsford village, turned to Drayton, home via the Marriott’s. 55km 1 point
19/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5157277509 Norwich over the Water, Marriott’s Way to Hellesdo, past the UEA to Eaton, Cringleford, Hethersett, Wymondham and past the lovely Abbey, Besthorpe, Attleborough to Aunt Caroles house (tea, shortbread, more tea), Besthorpe, Wymondham but not past the Abbey, Hethersett, Eaton, Straight through to City Centre then out to Norwich over the Water. 58km 1pt
24/4/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5184733885 Norwich, Spixworth, Hautbois, North Walsham, Mundesley, Barton, Happisburgh, Stalham, Hoveton, Woodfords Brewary in Woodbastwick, Salhouse, Norwich. 85km (53 miles) 2 points

May
02/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5231358157 Norwich, Wymondham, Attleborough (tea, bourbon cream, Groom my Aunts dog) Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Eaton, Through Norwich City centre, home in time for Line of Duty. 60km 1 point
07/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5258474388 Norwich to Attleborough and back again, to drop a phone off to my Aunt. 54km 1pt

Total: 20 points


----------



## C R (9 May 2021)

May 9th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Upton, Longdon, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home

69.9km


----------



## 13 rider (9 May 2021)

1st May 31.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
2nd May 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn , Mountsorrel ,Anstey
6th May 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thornton ,Odstone ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton, Cadeby ,Restore ,Anstey
9th May 32.5 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey ,Markfield ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 19
Points in all challenges 47


----------



## Spinney (9 May 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery
*April
25th - 32 miles - 1 point*: Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Norton, Foxley, Easton Grey, Wotton under Edge
*May
9th - 35 miles - 1 point* Crosby Ravensworth, Orton, Sunbiggin Tarn, Appleby, Bolton, Morland, CR

*Running total: 6 points*

My mojo is still distinctly absent, but without this challenge I wouldn't even have done this much. I've had a few shorter rides between, but not many.
A friend and I have also agreed that we will do an imperial century this year. Her first. I've done a few, but not for a couple of years (and never more than one in a year!). So need to get my arse on the saddle more!


----------



## bluenotebob (9 May 2021)

May 9th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy –Evriguet – Guilliers – Croix Billy – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Mauron – Ville Davy – Quihiac – Pont Ruelland – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Home 67.35km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 16

Total points in all challenges : 18


----------



## Willd (9 May 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points

May 2 - 50.59 miles, 1,662ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton under Fosse, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva / Magna, Sharnford, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Potters Marston, Earl Shilton, Elmesthorpe, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Frolesworth, Leire, Ashby Parva, Bitteswell, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*May 7 - 31.48 miles, 1,038ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Hunningham Hill, Harbury, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home. 

*May 9 - 32.06 miles, 1,143ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Little Lawford, Cathiron, Brinklow, Withybrook, Cloudesley Bush, Copston Magna, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## Jonjay (9 May 2021)

- January 17th - 51k (plus a bit but ballsed up a Strava pause) https://www.strava.com/activities/4636275840
- February 20th 51k Wimbledon and Richmond Park https://www.strava.com/activities/4818663869
- March 7th 50k Box Hill and Epsom Downs https://www.strava.com/activities/4907509516
- March 20th 52k Richmond Park and a bit of the Thames https://www.strava.com/activities/4978971464
- April 1st Sunny Suffolk (50k plus, but forgot to unpause Garmin half way through) https://www.strava.com/activities/5049169670
-April 17th 55k Richmond Park and Thames https://www.strava.com/activities/5141857377
-May 9th a couple of laps of Richmond Park https://www.strava.com/activities/5268586794

running total 7 points


----------



## steverob (9 May 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*1st May: 50.40 miles* - Rode through Wycombe's (very) hilly housing estates, back via Lane End, then tackled Radnage Lane and Wigans Lane from the opposite directions to which I always had previously; up the first and down the second - https://www.strava.com/activities/5224306023 - 2 points
*9th May: 67.94 miles* - VeloViewer tile hunting in and around Luton, which involved riding on some surfaces that maybe weren't best suited to a road bike. Even went through a ford for the first time - let's just say I was glad it was a warm day! - https://www.strava.com/activities/5268916459 - 3 points

*Total so far: 33 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (10 May 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points

May 3rd River bimble (https://www.strava.com/activities/5234542863) 51.04km, 97m
May 6th same route as the other day, nice ride that (https://www.strava.com/activities/5254563311) 51.02km, 100m
May 9th Lovely Sunday morning ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5265083548) 100.81km, 321m

Total 50 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (11 May 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points

May 3rd River bimble (https://www.strava.com/activities/5234542863) 51.04km, 97m
May 6th same route as the other day, nice ride that (https://www.strava.com/activities/5254563311) 51.02km, 100m
May 9th Lovely Sunday morning ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5265083548) 100.81km, 321m
May 11th slightly different river ride, bit of a grind this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5276004669) 51.38km, 73m

Total 51 points


----------



## aferris2 (11 May 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point
30 Mar 50.91 mi Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 1371 ft. 2 points
20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m. 1 point
*11 May 50.45 mi Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 735 ft. 2 points
Total 8 points*


----------



## dickyknees (11 May 2021)

January to March
April

*May
May 2nd ~ 57.26 kms (35.58 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, home.
*May 6th ~ 60.33 kms (37.49 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.
*May 11th ~ 61.26 kms (38.13 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Bodedern, RAF Valley, Valley, T Bay, home.

*Running total ~ 24 points*


----------



## slow scot (12 May 2021)

April. (continued)

2nd. (54km). Deeside line, Drum, five roads loop, Park bridge, Durris hills, Tollohill.
3rd. (61km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
10th. (53km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, back roads to Culter, North Deeside road.
11th. (53km). As per yesterday.
13th. (67km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle road to the Slug road, Banchory, Crathes Castle side road, Hirn, Drum, back roads to Culter, North Deeside road.
14th. (50km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop, two laps of the houses.
16th. (62km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch,Loch of Skene and Skene school, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycleway, Hazlehead.
17th. (58km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, North Deeside road.
19th. (63km). As per 1st April in reverse.
21st. 59km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch,Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
23rd. (74km). Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Glenhead farm hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
24th. (59km). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Tollohill.
25th. (50km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, back roads to Culter, North Deeside road.

May.

1st. (52km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
7th. (73km). As per 23rd of April.
9th. (56km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
11th. (57km). As per 9th of May.

Total Points: 39.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 May 2021)

17th Jan Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Wellesbourne, Lighthorne, Harbury, Long Itchington, Hunningham, Cubbington, Milverton, Warwick. 36 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/4634165555
6th Feb. Warwick, Long Itchington, Broadwell, Sawbridge, Hill, Birdingbury, Streeton on Dunsmore, Weston under Wetherley, Hunningham, Offchurch, Warwick. 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4743227846
7th March. Warwick, Hampton, Honiley, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Ullenhall, Little Alne, Snitterfield, Hampton Lucy, Barford, Warwick. 44 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4904924581
18th April. Warwick, Offchurch, Broadwell, Grandborough, Willoughby, Priors Hardwick, Fenny Compton, Bishop's Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. 49 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/5146921611
2nd May. Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Ingon, Mickleton, Dovers Hill, Chipping Campden, Ilmington, Halford, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/5228136206


----------



## Spinney (12 May 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery
*April
25th - 32 miles - 1 point*: Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Norton, Foxley, Easton Grey, Wotton under Edge
*May
9th - 35 miles - 1 point* Crosby Ravensworth, Orton, Sunbiggin Tarn, Appleby, Bolton, Morland, CR
*12th - 33 miles - 1 point *Tebay, Sedburgh, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Tebay

*Running total: 7 points*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 May 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points
11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point
18 April - 50.8 km (31.47 mi) - 1 point

12 May - 66.6 km (41.38 mi) - 1 point
Home - Harthill - Shuttlewood - Bolsover - Mansfield Woodhouse - Sookholme - Whitwell - Harthill - Home

Total: 7 points


----------



## bluenotebob (14 May 2021)

May 9th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy –Evriguet – Guilliers – Croix Billy – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Mauron – Ville Davy – Quihiac – Pont Ruelland – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Home 67.35km 1 point

May 14h 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy –Evriguet – Guilliers – Croix Billy – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home 51.06km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 17

Total points in all challenges : 19


----------



## dickyknees (14 May 2021)

*January to March ~ 14 points. 
April ~ 7 points. 

May
May 2nd ~ 57.26 kms (35.58 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, home.
*May 6th ~ 60.33 kms (37.49 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.
*May 11th ~ 61.26 kms (38.13 miles) 1point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Bodedern, RAF Valley, Valley, T Bay, home.
*May 14th ~ 58.9 kms (36.6 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Llangadwaladr, Bethel, Dothan, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Running total ~ 25 points*


----------



## Willd (14 May 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points

May 2 - 50.59 miles, 1,662ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton under Fosse, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva / Magna, Sharnford, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Potters Marston, Earl Shilton, Elmesthorpe, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Frolesworth, Leire, Ashby Parva, Bitteswell, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*May 7 - 31.48 miles, 1,038ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Hunningham Hill, Harbury, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*May 9 - 32.06 miles, 1,143ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Little Lawford, Cathiron, Brinklow, Withybrook, Cloudesley Bush, Copston Magna, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*May 14 - 53.97 miles, 2,042ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Stockton, Napton on the Hill, Chapel Green, Marston Doles, Priors Hardwick , Upper Boddington, Claydon, Clattercote, Appletree, Claydon, Lower Boddington, Upper Boddington, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## steverob (14 May 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*1st May: 50.40 miles* - Rode through Wycombe's (very) hilly housing estates, back via Lane End, then tackled Radnage Lane and Wigans Lane from the opposite directions to which I always had previously; up the first and down the second - https://www.strava.com/activities/5224306023 - 2 points
*9th May: 67.94 miles* - VeloViewer tile hunting in and around Luton, which involved riding on some surfaces that maybe weren't best suited to a road bike. Even went through a ford for the first time - let's just say I was glad it was a warm day! - https://www.strava.com/activities/5268916459 - 3 points
*14th May: 31.55 miles* - A second post-work super fast 50km with lots of PRs, this time the reverse route of the one I did back in March. A lot cooler though; no shorts and short sleeves this time - https://www.strava.com/activities/5296815238 - 1 point

*Total so far: 34 points*


----------



## gavgav (14 May 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

Total= 11 points


----------



## fatjel (15 May 2021)

Jan 16th Carmarthen -- LLandeilo -- Carmarthen . 52.88 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4630560145
Feb 3rd Carmarthen - Carmarthen 52.27 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4727351679
March 13th Carmarthen - LLanarthney - around Carmarthen 51.16 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4939110258
April 15th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5131119112 
May 15th Carmarthen - Llanarthney - Carmarthen and a bit 50.69 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5299301838


----------



## 13 rider (16 May 2021)

1st May 31.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
2nd May 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn , Mountsorrel ,Anstey
6th May 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thornton ,Odstone ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton, Cadeby ,Restore ,Anstey
9th May 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey ,Markfield ,Anstey
16th May 33 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop

Points in this challenge 20
Points in all challenges 55


----------



## Willd (16 May 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points

May 2 - 50.59 miles, 1,662ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton under Fosse, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva / Magna, Sharnford, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Potters Marston, Earl Shilton, Elmesthorpe, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Frolesworth, Leire, Ashby Parva, Bitteswell, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*May 7 - 31.48 miles, 1,038ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Hunningham Hill, Harbury, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*May 9 - 32.06 miles, 1,143ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Little Lawford, Cathiron, Brinklow, Withybrook, Cloudesley Bush, Copston Magna, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*May 14 - 53.97 miles, 2,042ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Stockton, Napton on the Hill, Chapel Green, Marston Doles, Priors Hardwick , Upper Boddington, Claydon, Clattercote, Appletree, Claydon, Lower Boddington, Upper Boddington, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home. 

*May 16 - 31.20 miles, 1,471ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Badby, Fawsley, Newnham, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## Rob and Alison (16 May 2021)

January
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
February
27th. 50km Morning Ride with Stig | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
March
25th 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
April
17th 100km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
23rd 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig 
May
1st 53km Kirton for cake | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 May 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points
11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point
18 April - 50.8 km (31.47 mi) - 1 point
12 May - 66.6 km (41.38 mi) - 1 point

16 May - 56.25 km (34.95 mi) - 1 point
Home - Harthill - Elmton - Holbeck - Carburton - Worksop - Carlton-In-Lindrick - Letwell - Dinnington - Home

Total: 8 points


----------



## Houthakker (16 May 2021)

*January*
17th Jan – Loops around Lytham – 36 miles – 1 Point
*February*
13th – Loops around Lytham – 32 miles – 1 Point
27th – Lytham, Preston, Inglewhite, Myerscough, Inskip, Kirkham, Lytham, 40 miles 1 pt
*March*
6th – Staining, Poulton, Cleveleys, Blackpool, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*April*
4th – Kirkham, Elswick, Gt Eccleston, Shard Bridge, Poulton, Blackpool, Home – 34 miles 1 pt
*May*
15th - Kirkham, Cottam, Weeton, home 31 miles 1 pt
*Total – 6 Points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (17 May 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points

May 3rd River bimble (https://www.strava.com/activities/5234542863) 51.04km, 97m
May 6th same route as the other day, nice ride that (https://www.strava.com/activities/5254563311) 51.02km, 100m
May 9th Lovely Sunday morning ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5265083548) 100.81km, 321m
May 11th slightly different river ride, bit of a grind this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5276004669) 51.38km, 73m
May 15th Seaside ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5298151424) 51.21km, 331m

Total 52 points


----------



## Chap sur le velo (17 May 2021)

Half way through month and what with being able to once again, Golf, Swim, walks with friends and frankly boring weather my cycling activity has sadly fallen.

Still in the game with one 82kms effort to date this month. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/5268466856


----------



## Gibbo9 (18 May 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points

May 3rd River bimble (https://www.strava.com/activities/5234542863) 51.04km, 97m
May 6th same route as the other day, nice ride that (https://www.strava.com/activities/5254563311) 51.02km, 100m
May 9th Lovely Sunday morning ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5265083548) 100.81km, 321m
May 11th slightly different river ride, bit of a grind this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5276004669) 51.38km, 73m
May 15th Seaside ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5298151424) 51.21km, 331m
May 18th Laboured this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5315178853) 50.31km, 75m

Total 53 points


----------



## dickyknees (18 May 2021)

January to March
April

*May
May 2nd ~ 57.26 kms (35.58 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, home.
*May 6th ~ 60.33 kms (37.49 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.
*May 11th ~ 61.26 kms (38.13 miles) 1point*. 
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Bodedern, RAF Valley, Valley, T Bay, home.
*May 18th ~ 56.6 kms (35.17 miles) 1point. *
Llanfair PG, Menai Suspension Bridge, Caernarfon, Llanfaglan, Saron, Llandwrog, Penygroes, Llanwnda, Dinas, Caernarfon, Felinheli, Britannia Bridge, Llanfair PG. 

*Running total ~ 25 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (20 May 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points

May 3rd River bimble (https://www.strava.com/activities/5234542863) 51.04km, 97m
May 6th same route as the other day, nice ride that (https://www.strava.com/activities/5254563311) 51.02km, 100m
May 9th Lovely Sunday morning ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5265083548) 100.81km, 321m
May 11th slightly different river ride, bit of a grind this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5276004669) 51.38km, 73m
May 15th Seaside ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5298151424) 51.21km, 331m
May 18th Laboured this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5315178853) 50.31km, 75m
May 20th Hill work (https://www.strava.com/activities/5326336622) 57.32km, 542m

Total 54 points


----------



## Bazzer (21 May 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms
March
6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Padgate, Rixton, Culcheth, home 55 kms.
April
10th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Winwick, Houghton Green, Croft, Culcheth loop (x2) 52kms
May
19th Winwick, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.5kms.


----------



## Willd (23 May 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points

May 2 - 50.59 miles, 1,662ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton under Fosse, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva / Magna, Sharnford, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Potters Marston, Earl Shilton, Elmesthorpe, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Frolesworth, Leire, Ashby Parva, Bitteswell, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*May 7 - 31.48 miles, 1,038ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Hunningham Hill, Harbury, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*May 9 - 32.06 miles, 1,143ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Little Lawford, Cathiron, Brinklow, Withybrook, Cloudesley Bush, Copston Magna, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*May 14 - 53.97 miles, 2,042ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Stockton, Napton on the Hill, Chapel Green, Marston Doles, Priors Hardwick , Upper Boddington, Claydon, Clattercote, Appletree, Claydon, Lower Boddington, Upper Boddington, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*May 16 - 31.20 miles, 1,471ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Badby, Fawsley, Newnham, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.

*May 23 - 35.38 miles, 1,495ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, Great Brington, Little Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Norton, Daventry, Barby, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## C R (23 May 2021)

May 23rd

Hatfield, Pirton, Wadborough, Pershore, Cropthorne, Evesham, Offenham, Cleeve Prior, Bidford on Avon, Broom, Dunnington, Abbotts Morton, Flyford Flavell, Upton Snodsbury, Broughton Hackett, Spetchley, County Hall, St Peters, Home.

72.5 km.


----------



## steverob (23 May 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*1st May: 50.40 miles* - Rode through Wycombe's (very) hilly housing estates, back via Lane End, then tackled Radnage Lane and Wigans Lane from the opposite directions to which I always had previously; up the first and down the second - https://www.strava.com/activities/5224306023 - 2 points
*9th May: 67.94 miles* - VeloViewer tile hunting in and around Luton, which involved riding on some surfaces that maybe weren't best suited to a road bike. Even went through a ford for the first time - let's just say I was glad it was a warm day! - https://www.strava.com/activities/5268916459 - 3 points
*14th May: 31.55 miles* - A second post-work super fast 50km with lots of PRs, this time the reverse route of the one I did back in March. A lot cooler though; no shorts and short sleeves this time - https://www.strava.com/activities/5296815238 - 1 point
*23rd May: 32.81 miles* - Tried to time my ride to avoid the rain but no such luck; got caught by three separate showers and one downpour with a little hail mixed in - https://www.strava.com/activities/5344646913 - 1 point

*Total so far: 35 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (24 May 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points

May 3rd River bimble (https://www.strava.com/activities/5234542863) 51.04km, 97m
May 6th same route as the other day, nice ride that (https://www.strava.com/activities/5254563311) 51.02km, 100m
May 9th Lovely Sunday morning ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5265083548) 100.81km, 321m
May 11th slightly different river ride, bit of a grind this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5276004669) 51.38km, 73m
May 15th Seaside ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5298151424) 51.21km, 331m
May 18th Laboured this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5315178853) 50.31km, 75m
May 20th Hill work (https://www.strava.com/activities/5326336622) 57.32km, 542m
May 23rd Ride out with the missus (picked her up for the last 20k) (https://www.strava.com/activities/5343066749) 50.82km, 111m

Total 55 points


----------



## Fergs (24 May 2021)

May 22, 53.6km, Tooting, Hammersmith, Hampton Hill, Richmond park, Tooting. 1 point. Total: 6 points


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 May 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points
11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point
18 April - 50.8 km (31.47 mi) - 1 point
12 May - 66.6 km (41.38 mi) - 1 point
16 May - 56.25 km (34.95 mi) - 1 point

23 May - 62.51 km (38.84 mi) - 1 point
Club ride: Bolsover - Elmton - Clowne - Thorpe Salvin - Worksop - Langold - Anston - Harthill - Clowne - Oxcroft - Bolsover

Total: 9 points


----------



## tallliman (25 May 2021)

A well overdue update

17/01/2021 02:01:36 31.14
18/02/2021 02:20:02 34.28
27/02/2021 02:37:18 42.42
07/03/2021 0.086076389 32.14
17/03/2021 02:22:23 35.00
19/03/2021 02:14:44 34.09
21/03/2021 03:06:50 50.05
25/03/2021 02:33:21 35.07
27/03/2021 03:32:52 53.00
30/03/2021 02:03:02 31.09
03/04/2021 01:58:07 31.18
04/04/2021 03:10:15 50.58
06/04/2021 02:20:09 34.93
13/04/2021 02:21:13 32.35
17/04/2021 04:07:01 62.39
18/04/2021 02:01:10 31.20
19/04/2021 02:12:24 35.59
21/04/2021 01:54:03 31.09
22/04/2021 01:53:46 31.11
24/04/2021 02:28:58 38.45
26/04/2021 02:02:49 32.87
28/04/2021 02:22:05 37.55
01/05/2021 06:46:08 103.70
02/05/2021 02:04:11 31.92
06/05/2021 02:01:17 31.10
07/05/2021 02:10:41 32.61
11/05/2021 02:12:41 33.98
12/05/2021 02:04:56 33.53
14/05/2021 02:08:46 34.09
16/05/2021 02:06:05 31.67
17/05/2021 02:00:56 31.90
18/05/2021 02:17:14 33.03
25/05/2021 02:00:18 31.20

Points: 41


----------



## Gibbo9 (26 May 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points

May 3rd River bimble (https://www.strava.com/activities/5234542863) 51.04km, 97m
May 6th same route as the other day, nice ride that (https://www.strava.com/activities/5254563311) 51.02km, 100m
May 9th Lovely Sunday morning ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5265083548) 100.81km, 321m
May 11th slightly different river ride, bit of a grind this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5276004669) 51.38km, 73m
May 15th Seaside ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5298151424) 51.21km, 331m
May 18th Laboured this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5315178853) 50.31km, 75m
May 20th Hill work (https://www.strava.com/activities/5326336622) 57.32km, 542m
May 23rd Ride out with the missus (picked her up for the last 20k) (https://www.strava.com/activities/5343066749) 50.82km, 111m
May 26th morning trundle (https://www.strava.com/activities/5359046407) 50.67km, 100m

Total 56 points


----------



## Eribiste (26 May 2021)

I seem to be a little late off the starting blocks this month. Never mind, here's a nifty 52 klicks before breakfast.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5359507321


----------



## dickyknees (26 May 2021)

January to March
April

*May
May 2nd ~ 57.26 kms (35.58 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, home.
*May 6th ~ 60.33 kms (37.49 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.
*May 11th ~ 61.26 kms (38.13 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Bodedern, RAF Valley, Valley, T Bay, home.
*May 18th ~ 56.6 kms (35.17 miles) 1point. *
Llanfair PG, Menai Suspension Bridge, Caernarfon, Llanfaglan, Saron, Llandwrog, Penygroes, Llanwnda, Dinas, Caernarfon, Felinheli, Britannia Bridge, Llanfair PG. 
*May 26th ~ 53.33 kms (33.14 miles)*
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.

*Running total ~ 26 points*


----------



## cosmicbike (27 May 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km*

March 9th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *55km*
March 17th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.5km*

April 3rd:- Home-Lyne-CHobham-Lightwater-Sunninghill-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km* 

May 7th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *65.9km*


----------



## Gibbo9 (28 May 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points

May 3rd River bimble (https://www.strava.com/activities/5234542863) 51.04km, 97m
May 6th same route as the other day, nice ride that (https://www.strava.com/activities/5254563311) 51.02km, 100m
May 9th Lovely Sunday morning ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5265083548) 100.81km, 321m
May 11th slightly different river ride, bit of a grind this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5276004669) 51.38km, 73m
May 15th Seaside ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5298151424) 51.21km, 331m
May 18th Laboured this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5315178853) 50.31km, 75m
May 20th Hill work (https://www.strava.com/activities/5326336622) 57.32km, 542m
May 23rd Ride out with the missus (picked her up for the last 20k) (https://www.strava.com/activities/5343066749) 50.82km, 111m
May 26th morning trundle (https://www.strava.com/activities/5359046407) 50.67km, 100m
May 28th dash before work (https://www.strava.com/activities/5369429365) 50.84km, 95m

Total 57 points


----------



## bluenotebob (28 May 2021)

May 9th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy –Evriguet – Guilliers – Croix Billy – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Mauron – Ville Davy – Quihiac – Pont Ruelland – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Home 67.35km 1 point

May 14h 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy –Evriguet – Guilliers – Croix Billy – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home 51.06km 1 point

May 28th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home 58.17km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 18

Total points in all challenges : 22


----------



## Jenkins (28 May 2021)

End of the month update - sh1te weather and work getting in the way of having fun again, so a quiet month

May 1st, Clockwise Westerfield loop, 51.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5223930661
May 2nd, Levington, Nacton, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Westerfield, Rushmere & Bucklesham, 59.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5230490682
May 9th, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Westerfield, Rushmere & Bucklesham, 57.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5267877407
May 28th, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Great Bealings, Tuddenham St. Martin, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 59.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5372011245


----------



## bluenotebob (29 May 2021)

May 9th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy –Evriguet – Guilliers – Croix Billy – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Mauron – Ville Davy – Quihiac – Pont Ruelland – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Home 67.35km 1 point

May 14th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy –Evriguet – Guilliers – Croix Billy – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home 51.06km 1 point

May 28th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Touche – Home 58.17km 1 point

May 29th 2021 Home – la Validée – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – la Croix Billy – Guilliers – la Mormazière – Guilliers – Bourg Neuf – Esquiniac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 55.09km 1 point

Total rides in this challenge : 19

Total points in all challenges : 23


----------



## Willd (29 May 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points

May 2 - 50.59 miles, 1,662ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton under Fosse, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva / Magna, Sharnford, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Potters Marston, Earl Shilton, Elmesthorpe, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Frolesworth, Leire, Ashby Parva, Bitteswell, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*May 7 - 31.48 miles, 1,038ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Hunningham Hill, Harbury, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*May 9 - 32.06 miles, 1,143ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Little Lawford, Cathiron, Brinklow, Withybrook, Cloudesley Bush, Copston Magna, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*May 14 - 53.97 miles, 2,042ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Stockton, Napton on the Hill, Chapel Green, Marston Doles, Priors Hardwick , Upper Boddington, Claydon, Clattercote, Appletree, Claydon, Lower Boddington, Upper Boddington, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*May 16 - 31.20 miles, 1,471ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Badby, Fawsley, Newnham, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.

*May 23 - 35.38 miles, 1,495ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, Great Brington, Little Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Norton, Daventry, Barby, Dunchurch, home.

*May 29 - 34.58 miles, 1,429ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Rugby, Clifton on Dunsmore, Dunsmore, Lilbourne, Yelvertoft, Winwick, West Haddon, Long Buckby, Long Buckby Wharf, Ashby St Ledgers, Barby, Hillmorton, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## steverob (29 May 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*1st May: 50.40 miles* - Rode through Wycombe's (very) hilly housing estates, back via Lane End, then tackled Radnage Lane and Wigans Lane from the opposite directions to which I always had previously; up the first and down the second - https://www.strava.com/activities/5224306023 - 2 points
*9th May: 67.94 miles* - VeloViewer tile hunting in and around Luton, which involved riding on some surfaces that maybe weren't best suited to a road bike. Even went through a ford for the first time - let's just say I was glad it was a warm day! - https://www.strava.com/activities/5268916459 - 3 points
*14th May: 31.55 miles* - A second post-work super fast 50km with lots of PRs, this time the reverse route of the one I did back in March. A lot cooler though; no shorts and short sleeves this time - https://www.strava.com/activities/5296815238 - 1 point
*23rd May: 32.81 miles* - Tried to time my ride to avoid the rain but no such luck; got caught by three separate showers and one downpour with a little hail mixed in - https://www.strava.com/activities/5344646913 - 1 point
*29th May: 31.10 miles* - Afternoon miles in the sun doing parts of routes that are incredibly familiar to me; the (unofficial) Aylesbury outer ring road, the Wendover bypass TT and the Hulcott Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/5378454542 - 1 point

*Total so far: 36 points*


----------



## C R (30 May 2021)

May 30th

St Peters, Lower Wick, Powick, Callow End, Maresfield, Sherrards Green, Great Malvern, Wyche, British Camp, Ledbury, Parkway, Playley Green, Staunton, Corse Lawn, Long Green, Longdon, Upton, Kinnersley, Pirton, Home.

75 km


----------



## dickyknees (30 May 2021)

*January to March ~ 14 points. *
*April* *~ 7 points. 

May
May 2nd ~ 57.26 kms (35.58 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, home.
*May 6th ~ 60.33 kms (37.49 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.
*May 11th ~ 61.26 kms (38.13 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Bodedern, RAF Valley, Valley, T Bay, home.
*May 18th ~ 56.6 kms (35.17 miles) 1point. *
Llanfair PG, Menai Suspension Bridge, Caernarfon, Llanfaglan, Saron, Llandwrog, Penygroes, Llanwnda, Dinas, Caernarfon, Felinheli, Britannia Bridge, Llanfair PG.
*May 26th ~ 53.33 kms (33.14 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Dothan, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*May 30th ~ 52.83 kms (32.83 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Lynfaes, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.

*Running total ~ 27 points*


----------



## aferris2 (30 May 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point
30 Mar 50.91 mi Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 1371 ft. 2 points
20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m. 1 point
11 May 50.45 mi Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 735 ft. 2 points
30 May 50.95 mi Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, STock. 1207 ft. 2 points
*Total 10 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (30 May 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> 01/03/21 Northwood- Wem - Aston-Barkers Green- Tilley- Nonely- Burlton- Westo Lullingfields- Bagley - Hordley - Tetchill- Lee- Colemere- Lyneal- Northwood - Home 56km 1point
> 08/03/21 Northwood - Whixall- Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank- Alkington- Tilstock- Whixall - Wem-Tilley - Nonely- Loppington- Wolverley - Home 52km 1point
> 15/03/21 Northwood- Bettisfield- Lyneal -Welshampton- Ellesmere- Lee- Bagley- Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch- Eyton- Myddlewood- Burlton- Nonely- Loppington- Wolverley - Home 52km 1 point
> 22/03/21 Horton- Commonwood- Nonely - Myddle- Merrington - Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Lee Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 58 km 1point
> Total 11 points


02/05/21 Whixall- Fenns Bank- Alkington- Tilstock- Hollinswood- Stanley Green- Coton- Waterloo- Edsaston- Poolhead- Creamore- Wem- Tilley- Nonely- Burlton- Brown Heath -Loppington- Wolverley - Home
51.7km 1 point
03/05/21 Horton- Loppington- Lyneal- Welshampton- Ellesmere- Lee- Bagley- Weston Lullingfields- Marton- Burlton-Loppington- Wolverley- Home 52km 1 point
16/05/21 Wolverley- Loppington- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Old Woods- Eyton- Baschurch-Stanwardine- Bagley- Lee- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 52.1km 1 point
23/05/21 Whixall- Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank- Alkington-Tilstock- Whixall-Cotonwood- Steel Heath- Prees- Edstaston- Horton- Loppington - Lyneal- Colemere- Lyneal- Northwood - Home 57.6km 1 point
30/05/21 Loppington- Brown Heath- English Frankton- Loppington- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington - Old Woods- Eyton- Baschurch- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley- Lee- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal - Northwood- Home 60.3 km 1 point
Total 16 points


----------



## Chap sur le velo (30 May 2021)

Total points to date 26= 22 + 4 this month

May Summary
Still struggling to find time to ride but... Sun is shinning, shorts are wearable at all times and I'm still finding new roads. 

27th May 70kms inc some off road. Just followed my nose over new and old favorites.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5366462779

20th May fun to follow the Lea northwards and then back via Epping Forrest 50kms
https://www.strava.com/activities/5328701873

9th May. 82kms and nearly 700m of climbing! Great fun
https://www.strava.com/activities/5268466856

April
Made sure I went out today (last day of the month) and planned an interesting ride. Went to take photo's to show my Mum of houses she'd lived in St Margarets, Teddington, Thames Ditton and Surbiton. Followed towpath I used to cycle 50 years ago when I was more interested in the fishing! Home via Richmond Park. Surprisingly knackered but so pleased I kept the 50 mile challenge going.
30 04 21 85kms 211m climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/5218571312


First update half way through month.
Change of emphasis – we have a holiday cottage booked near Snowdonia in July and I need to spend a lot more time climbing in preparation.

3rd
Happily I’ve discovered the Road out of east London through Grange Hill, Chigwell Row and Lambourne End. Not to busy and nice hilly challenge. Allows me to loop round to Epping Forrest. Will explore even more once we get some sun!
58km and first time more than 500m of elevation.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5062792078

7th
Pretty much reversed above and added in Mott St.
Wahoo died about 7km from end but had been far enough. Oddly the distance was close to the last time I looked at it but the elevation seemed to finish higher?
Showing 53km and 629 M
https://www.strava.com/activities/5086675814

11th
Similar to first. Past Bobby Moore's house and round to enjoy a cuppa and Flapjack at High Beach
56Km, 517 m climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/5108145560

Points total to 31st of March . 17 = 3 +7+7

Still on for both 50km and 50 mile. Self set target for year 50.
March
Started on the 7th with the Swains Lane hill climb, Regents Park Peleton Combo 52 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/4905671471
16th Up to Epping Forrest 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/4956017602
21st Back to Epping 55km but this time sought out hills. Most m gained on a ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4985135354

Wanted to do a new longest ride aiming for 100km+. Headed West up river into decent wind that died when rain arrived. Thereafter it swirled, viciously, but I stuck to it! Well pleased. By following Thames Valley I only had 200m of hills. 105km
https://www.strava.com/activities/5008210356
Warm today only a single Jersey and shorts needed. No over shoes or ToeThingy, or Beenie. 50km with some tough hill work in the middle of Epping Forrest
https://www.strava.com/activities/5046100746

February
2nd 60 kms up into Epping Forrest and beyond!
https://www.strava.com/activities/4733087561

6th Back to Epping 51kms
https://www.strava.com/activities/4743973095

Lost 8 days with the snow and cold - Ice is for drinks!

15th 58kms Straight North through Epping and Back
https://www.strava.com/activities/4791163479
21st 50km Brutal Swaines Lane and then time trial round Regent’s Park x 5
https://www.strava.com/activities/4824097367


25th Richmond Park x 4. 90kms aka a fifty miler!
https://www.strava.com/activities/4847636860

28th Epping first 400m climb. 51kms t
https://www.strava.com/activities/4865736354

January
17th of January headed due to north through Epping Forest towards Harlow and 62 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/4635871172

No stopping me now. Headed across London to circle Richmond Park 3x – my first ever 50 mile ride. 82kms 27 01 21
https://www.strava.com/activities/4689567485

Just time 31 01 21, for a more interesting trip North, towards Epping then Stableford Abbotts, Abridge, Chigwell and home. 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4711534391


Edit. Looking back (in May) I see that I set my targets as the 50 mile ride each month and a total of 50 points for the year.


----------



## footloose crow (30 May 2021)

*Scores for May*

5 May. Truro - Crantock - St Enoder- Truro. 71k
7 May. Truro- Roche- Goss Moor - Mitchell - Truro. 76k
11 May. Truro - St Mawes- Probus- Truro. 68k
15 May. Dales and Abbots Audax (Staffs). 105k
19 May. Walberswick - Dunwich - some other obscure Suffolk hamlets- Walberswick. 60k
20 May. Framlingham - various Suffolk lanes - Framlingham. 56k
26 May. Truro - Stithians -Laity Moor - Truro. 66k
29 May. Truro - Roche - Withiel- St Columb Major and Minor - Newquay- St Newlyn East- Truro. 96k

Looking at the height gain, I cycled up Everest one a bit times this month. I just mentioned this to my wife who looked up and said she hadn't noticed I was gone that long and had the weather been any better there.






Contemplating the flatness of Suffolk - (Walberswick)





Just hopped off the bike for a rest - (Cornwall)


----------



## Gibbo9 (31 May 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points

May 3rd River bimble (https://www.strava.com/activities/5234542863) 51.04km, 97m
May 6th same route as the other day, nice ride that (https://www.strava.com/activities/5254563311) 51.02km, 100m
May 9th Lovely Sunday morning ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5265083548) 100.81km, 321m
May 11th slightly different river ride, bit of a grind this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5276004669) 51.38km, 73m
May 15th Seaside ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5298151424) 51.21km, 331m
May 18th Laboured this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5315178853) 50.31km, 75m
May 20th Hill work (https://www.strava.com/activities/5326336622) 57.32km, 542m
May 23rd Ride out with the missus (picked her up for the last 20k) (https://www.strava.com/activities/5343066749) 50.82km, 111m
May 26th morning trundle (https://www.strava.com/activities/5359046407) 50.67km, 100m
May 28th dash before work (https://www.strava.com/activities/5369429365) 50.84km, 95m
May 29th Out during a rain break (https://www.strava.com/activities/5376146132) 51.14km, 91m

Total 58 points


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2021)

1st May 31.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
2nd May 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn , Mountsorrel ,Anstey
6th May 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Thornton ,Odstone ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton, Cadeby ,Restore ,Anstey
9th May 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey ,Markfield ,Anstey
16th May 33 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
May 31st 32.7 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 21
Points in all challenges 56


----------



## Domus (31 May 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point
April 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
April 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 61.6 Kms 1 point
April 16 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 kms 1 point
April 23 Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange 68.5 Kms 1 point
May 2 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 60.1 Kms 1 point
May 14 Cartmel, Cartmel Fell, Crosthwaite, Underbarrow, Levens, Meathop, Grange 50.37 Kms 1 point
May 27 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Gilpin Bridge, Meathop, Grange 78.2 Kms 1 point
May 31 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 69.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 22 points


----------



## steverob (31 May 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*1st May: 50.40 miles* - Rode through Wycombe's (very) hilly housing estates, back via Lane End, then tackled Radnage Lane and Wigans Lane from the opposite directions to which I always had previously; up the first and down the second - https://www.strava.com/activities/5224306023 - 2 points
*9th May: 67.94 miles* - VeloViewer tile hunting in and around Luton, which involved riding on some surfaces that maybe weren't best suited to a road bike. Even went through a ford for the first time - let's just say I was glad it was a warm day! - https://www.strava.com/activities/5268916459 - 3 points
*14th May: 31.55 miles* - A second post-work super fast 50km with lots of PRs, this time the reverse route of the one I did back in March. A lot cooler though; no shorts and short sleeves this time - https://www.strava.com/activities/5296815238 - 1 point
*23rd May: 32.81 miles* - Tried to time my ride to avoid the rain but no such luck; got caught by three separate showers and one downpour with a little hail mixed in - https://www.strava.com/activities/5344646913 - 1 point
*29th May: 31.10 miles* - Afternoon miles in the sun doing parts of routes that are incredibly familiar to me; the (unofficial) Aylesbury outer ring road, the Wendover bypass TT and the Hulcott Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/5378454542 - 1 point
*31st May: 66.52 miles* - Got one more long ride in before the month ended. Up to Newport Pagnell via MK's Redways, then back via Cranfield (the only university with its own airport AFAIK) and Woburn - https://www.strava.com/activities/5389047270 - 3 points

*Total so far: 39 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (1 Jun 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points

Jun 1st A very wet river ride with a bump at the end (https://www.strava.com/activities/5392688026) 50.61km, 161m

Total 59 points


----------



## Eribiste (1 Jun 2021)

Nice day for a ride so here's 58 km around Gloucestershire.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5392778907


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2021)

Jun 1st 32.4 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 22
Points in all challenges 57


----------



## Nomadski (1 Jun 2021)

January - April - 6 pts

Early to post in June, but alas they are only my May rides.  

Friday 14th May - Hale, Knutsford, Jodrell Bank, Nether Alderley, Wilmslow, Cheadle - 45.14 miles - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/5297325791

Thursday 27th May - Bridgewater Canal, Trans Pennine Trail, Broomedge, Tabley, Ashley, Baguley, Chorlton - 38,82 miles - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/5367002334

Total 8 points

Promise to get better at this @13 rider


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Jun 2021)

June 2nd 2021 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Mauron – Loyat – Crétudel – St Vily – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.21km 1 point

Total points in this challenge : 20

Total points in all challenges : 24


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jun 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km*

March 9th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *55km*
March 17th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.5km*

April 3rd:- Home-Lyne-CHobham-Lightwater-Sunninghill-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*

May 7th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *65.9km* 

June 2nd:-Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Pirbright-Chobham-Virginia Water-Home. *57km*


----------



## footloose crow (2 Jun 2021)

*June 50k target achieved.*

Truro - Porthleven - Godolphin - Four Lanes - Bissoe - Truro. 85km (1450m of uphill which is why I was so slow!)

Amazing contrast between the quiet, even deserted, back lanes and the incredibly busy main roads, which sometimes meant I had to wait five minutes for a gap just to get across them. Nose to tail traffic both directions. Visitors to Cornwall, take note! Turn off the satnav and get out the maps and you can avoid the heavy traffic. On the other hand, maybe just leave the lanes for bikes and tractors....






My reward in Porthleven - where it was cold and cloudy and threatening to rain.


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Jun 2021)

No photos, but a rare commute with work separating the 32 mile total, which wasn’t much of a rest unfortunately!
The return journey into a headwind along the seafront was a bit much after the workday, but the trip to work was a little quicker than I expected, and hour and 10 minutes with a stop at Tesco, to purchase Oasis drinks as I left my bid on at home 
This was a last minute decision this morning as I realised it was World Bike Day, so I thought I’d join in 

This makes me ride number 6 for the year, so I’m not doing too bad at this challenge!


----------



## aferris2 (3 Jun 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point
30 Mar 50.91 mi Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 1371 ft. 2 points
20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m. 1 point
11 May 50.45 mi Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 735 ft. 2 points
30 May 50.95 mi Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, STock. 1207 ft. 2 points
03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m 3 points.
*Total 13 points*


----------



## Bazzer (4 Jun 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms
March
6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Padgate, Rixton, Culcheth, home 55 kms.
April
10th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Winwick, Houghton Green, Croft, Culcheth loop (x2) 52kms
May
19th Winwick, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.5kms.
June
4th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.4kms.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jun 2021)

Jun 1st 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jun 5th 33.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 23
Points in all challenges 58


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Jun 2021)

Jan: 1 point
Feb: 3 points
Mar: 3 points
April: 5 points
May: 3 points

June 5: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Torranyard-Dunlop-Lochwinnoch-Kilwinning. 63k
June 12: saltcoats Kilmaurs kilmarnock Irvine. 50k
June 19: Irvine, Symington, Monkton, Troon, 54k
June 26/27: Ride To The Sun, Carlisle-Edinburgh, 101 miles.


Total: 22 points.


----------



## steverob (5 Jun 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points*
5th June: 33.34 miles* - Waited until the late afternoon to head out so the heat subsided and visited some local roads Strava thinks I've never done, possibly because it was pre-2012 (when I got a GPS) the last time I went down them - https://www.strava.com/activities/5419172128 - 1 point

*Total so far: 40 points*


----------



## Saluki (5 Jun 2021)

January to April 2021 18 points.



May
02/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5231358157 Norwich, Wymondham, Attleborough (tea, bourbon cream, Groom my Aunts dog) Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Eaton, Through Norwich City centre, home in time for Line of Duty. 60km 1 point
07/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5258474388 Norwich to Attleborough and back again, to drop a phone off to my Aunt. 54km 1pt
31/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5419653166 Norwich to St George's Distillery and back. Norwich, via Wymondham, Gt Ellingham, Hockham to Harling. Back via Attleborough, Spooner Row, Wymondham, Cringleford, home. 53 miles 2 points (manually added as garmin guided by failed to record)

June
05/06/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5419633967 Norwich to Whitwell Cafe for cake, back by road, Horsford, St Faiths, Spixworth, Home. 50km 1 point

Total: 23 points


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2021)

Finally up and running for June

June 5th, a loop of the Felixstowe area then another loop up to Martlesham to do a bit of shopping, 55.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5417786119 & https://www.strava.com/activities/5417784979 (because I accidentally stopped the Garmin at the first shop!)


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jun 2021)

Jun 1st 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jun 5th 33.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Jun 6th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Atterton ,Warton ,Austrey ,Snarestone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 25
Points in all challenges 60


----------



## Jon George (6 Jun 2021)

*June 6th*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton - Trimleys – Felixstowe – Kirton – Bucklesham – Foxhall - – Ipswich
*51.5 Km
1 Point

10 Points total.*


----------



## Willd (6 Jun 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points
May - 9 points

Jun 6 - 62.28 miles, 2,710ft - 3 points *Bilton, Dunchurch, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Cottesbrooke, Brixworth, Holcot, Pitsford, Chapel Brampton, Spratton, Little Creaton, Creaton, Guilsborough, Coton, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton on Dunsmore, Rugby, Bilton, Cawston, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2021)

June 6th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Rushmere St. Andrew, Westerfield, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 60.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5424141564


----------



## Domus (7 Jun 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point
April 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
April 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 61.6 Kms 1 point
April 16 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 kms 1 point
April 23 Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange 68.5 Kms 1 point
May 2 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 60.1 Kms 1 point
May 14 Cartmel, Cartmel Fell, Crosthwaite, Underbarrow, Levens, Meathop, Grange 50.37 Kms 1 point
May 27 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Gilpin Bridge, Meathop, Grange 78.2 Kms 1 point
May 31 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 69.5 Kms 1 point
June 5 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop and back to Grange 69.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 23 points


----------



## steverob (7 Jun 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*5th June: 33.34 miles* - Waited until the late afternoon to head out so the heat subsided and visited some local roads Strava thinks I've never done, possibly because it was pre-2012 (when I got a GPS) the last time I went down them - https://www.strava.com/activities/5419172128 - 1 point
*7th June: 65.61 miles* - Already beaten last year's point total! Rode down to the Thames via the Wycombe to Wooburn Green hill avoidance route, then across to Marlow and some lumpier roads home - https://www.strava.com/activities/5429388647 - 3 points

*Total so far: 43 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (7 Jun 2021)

June 2nd 2021 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Mauron – Loyat – Crétudel – St Vily – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.21km 1 point

June 7th 2021 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac– Corbinais – Ville Jallu – Illifaut – Trémorel – Loscouët-sur-Meu – Gaël – Pont Ruelland – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.43km 1 point

Total points in this challenge : 21

Total points in all challenges : 25


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jun 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points
11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point
18 April - 50.8 km (31.47 mi) - 1 point
12 May - 66.6 km (41.38 mi) - 1 point
16 May - 56.25 km (34.95 mi) - 1 point
23 May - 62.51 km (38.84 mi) - 1 point

*8 June - 108.67 km (67.52 mi) - 3 points*
Thorpe Salvin - Clowne - Bolsover - Church Warsop - Bothamsall - Upton - East Drayton - North Wheatley - Drakeholes - Mattersey - Ranskill - Blyth - Oldcotes - Langold - Wigthorpe - Woodsetts - North Anston

*Total: 12 points *


----------



## gavgav (8 Jun 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

Total= 12 points


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jun 2021)

Jun 1st 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jun 5th 33.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Jun 6th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Atterton ,Warton ,Austrey ,Snarestone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Jun 8th 31.2 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 26
Points in all challenges 61


----------



## Saluki (10 Jun 2021)

January to April 2021 18 points.

May
02/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5231358157 Norwich, Wymondham, Attleborough (tea, bourbon cream, Groom my Aunts dog) Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Eaton, Through Norwich City centre, home in time for Line of Duty. 60km 1 point
07/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5258474388 Norwich to Attleborough and back again, to drop a phone off to my Aunt. 54km 1pt
31/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5419653166 Norwich to St George's Distillery and back. Norwich, via Wymondham, Gt Ellingham, Hockham to Harling. Back via Attleborough, Spooner Row, Wymondham, Cringleford, home. 53 miles 2 points (manually added as garmin guided by failed to record)

June
05/06/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5419633967 Norwich to Whitwell Cafe for cake, back by road, Horsford, St Faiths, Spixworth, Home. 50km 1 point
8/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5437285987 Norwich, Taverham bridge, Horsford, St Faiths, Rackheath, Gt Plumstead, Postwick, Thorpe, Whitlingham Broad, home. 53km 1 point.

Total: 24 points


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points
May - 9 points

Jun 6 - 62.28 miles, 2,710ft - 3 points *Bilton, Dunchurch, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Cottesbrooke, Brixworth, Holcot, Pitsford, Chapel Brampton, Spratton, Little Creaton, Creaton, Guilsborough, Coton, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton on Dunsmore, Rugby, Bilton, Cawston, Long Lawford, home. 

* Jun 12 - 35.26 miles, 1,377ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Marton, Bidingbury, Broadwell, Grandborough Fields, Flecknoe, Upper Shuckburgh, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Barby, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2021)

Jun 1st 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jun 5th 33.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Jun 6th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Atterton ,Warton ,Austrey ,Snarestone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Jun 8th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Jun 12th 31.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop

Points in this challenge 27
Points in all challenges 62


----------



## slow scot (12 Jun 2021)

13 rider said:


> Jun 1st 32.4 miles 1 point
> Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
> Jun 5th 33.8 miles 1 point
> Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
> ...


That’s an early July ride!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2021)

slow scot said:


> That’s an early July ride!


Not sure what you mean ? ( Secretly editted ) 
Good job the that jobs worth thread monitor hadn't noticed it he can be a bit mean


----------



## gavgav (12 Jun 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

Total= 13 points


----------



## steverob (12 Jun 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*5th June: 33.34 miles* - Waited until the late afternoon to head out so the heat subsided and visited some local roads Strava thinks I've never done, possibly because it was pre-2012 (when I got a GPS) the last time I went down them - https://www.strava.com/activities/5419172128 - 1 point
*7th June: 65.61 miles* - Already beaten last year's point total! Rode down to the Thames via the Wycombe to Wooburn Green hill avoidance route, then across to Marlow and some lumpier roads home - https://www.strava.com/activities/5429388647 - 3 points
*12th June: 40.07 miles* - Extended my now standard "Fast 50km" route by continuing along to the next set of villages before making my turnaround point. Was let down by a new piece of kit though; bit annoyed by that - https://www.strava.com/activities/5458599915 - 1 point

*Total so far: 44 points*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jun 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points
11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point
18 April - 50.8 km (31.47 mi) - 1 point
12 May - 66.6 km (41.38 mi) - 1 point
16 May - 56.25 km (34.95 mi) - 1 point
23 May - 62.51 km (38.84 mi) - 1 point
8 June - 108.67 km (67.52 mi) - 3 points

*11 June - 55.12 km (34.25 mi) - 1 point*
Mansfield Woodhouse - Clipstone - Edwinstowe - Creswell - Bolsover - Mansfield Woodhouse

*Total: 13 points*


----------



## C R (13 Jun 2021)

June 13th 

St Peters, Worcester, Lower Broadheath, Martley, Clifton upon Tame, Whitbourne, Tedstone, Edwyn Ralph, Bromyard, Knightwick, Powick, Lower Wick, Battenhall, home.

73km


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jun 2021)

Jun 1st 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jun 5th 33.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Jun 6th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Atterton ,Warton ,Austrey ,Snarestone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Jun 8th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Jun 12th 31.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Jun 13th 32 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 28
Points in all challenges 66


----------



## Domus (14 Jun 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point
April 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
April 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 61.6 Kms 1 point
April 16 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 kms 1 point
April 23 Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange 68.5 Kms 1 point
May 2 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 60.1 Kms 1 point
May 14 Cartmel, Cartmel Fell, Crosthwaite, Underbarrow, Levens, Meathop, Grange 50.37 Kms 1 point
May 27 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Gilpin Bridge, Meathop, Grange 78.2 Kms 1 point
May 31 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 69.5 Kms 1 point
June 5 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop and back to Grange 69.4 Kms 1 point
June 10 Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 67.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 24 points


----------



## dickyknees (14 Jun 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points. 
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.

*June
June 14th ~ 54.7 kms (34 miles) 1point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Dothan, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.

*Running total 28 points. *


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jun 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> 3rd June. - No photos, but a rare commute with work separating the 32 mile total.
> This makes me ride number 6 for the year, so I’m not doing too bad at this challenge!



A free morning today, so I managed to get a 2nd ride in for 33 miles, Bognor, North Mundham, Chichester, Fishbourne, Lavant, West Stoke, Funtington, Westbourne, Emsworth ( no mushrooms on toast - closed Tuesdays!) Hermitage, Bosham, Chichester, Runcton, Bognor.
All good with the knee, different shoes, so after 2 30+ miles with different shoes without issue, the May ride knee problems seem to have been the boots I was wearing.

One of those beautiful summer day rides, with quite a few people around, some traffic along the B2146 and the A259, but zero significant close passes or difficult situations.





Wahoo and RWGPS showing up to 90 degrees f at one point, but much of it was over 80, which was fantastic!
7 points for me then, my first 2-ride month in this challenge, maybe I should take more days off during the week 😅


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Jun 2021)

17th Jan Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Wellesbourne, Lighthorne, Harbury, Long Itchington, Hunningham, Cubbington, Milverton, Warwick. 36 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/4634165555
6th Feb. Warwick, Long Itchington, Broadwell, Sawbridge, Hill, Birdingbury, Streeton on Dunsmore, Weston under Wetherley, Hunningham, Offchurch, Warwick. 36 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4743227846
7th March. Warwick, Hampton, Honiley, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Ullenhall, Little Alne, Snitterfield, Hampton Lucy, Barford, Warwick. 44 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4904924581
18th April. Warwick, Offchurch, Broadwell, Grandborough, Willoughby, Priors Hardwick, Fenny Compton, Bishop's Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. 49 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/5146921611
2nd May. Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Ingon, Mickleton, Dovers Hill, Chipping Campden, Ilmington, Halford, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/5228136206
13th June. Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Wilcote, Welford-on-Avon, Mickleton, Alderminster, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Leamington Spa, Warwick 44.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/5461253474


----------



## Sbudge (16 Jun 2021)

3rd January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4560760296) NW6, Borehamwood and New Barnet loop
9th January, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4592731425) Wendover - Stoke Hammond loop, -2 degrees average
6th February, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4743877357) Wendover, Chesham - mud and sun
19th February, 52.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4812310391) NW6 - Greenwich loop
5th March, 56.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4894716456) North London loop, first 50km ride for N+1
12th March, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4934077390) Westward in the wind, out to West Drayton and back
21st March, 53.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4984340771) Wendover, Tring and Wingrave
27th March, 51.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/5019583092) Wendover, Gt Missenden and Stoke Mandeville
8th April, 51.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5091985785) West London wanderings
18th April, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5148192772) Wendover - Haddenham loop, a quicker one than usual
27th April, 51.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5202704461) NW6 - Enfield and the 'Valley' towpaths 
9th May, 51.97km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5266833087) Forth valley 50
16th May, 54.48km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5306307092) Not a Kop Out, Chiltern ridge loop
22nd May, 52.46km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5338843486) Muddy Chiltern ridge loop
6th June, 51.91km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5423366872) Sunday Chiltern Gravel loop
9th June, 51.01km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5442179427) East London loop


----------



## steverob (16 Jun 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*5th June: 33.34 miles* - Waited until the late afternoon to head out so the heat subsided and visited some local roads Strava thinks I've never done, possibly because it was pre-2012 (when I got a GPS) the last time I went down them - https://www.strava.com/activities/5419172128 - 1 point
*7th June: 65.61 miles* - Already beaten last year's point total! Rode down to the Thames via the Wycombe to Wooburn Green hill avoidance route, then across to Marlow and some lumpier roads home - https://www.strava.com/activities/5429388647 - 3 points
*12th June: 40.07 miles* - Extended my now standard "Fast 50km" route by continuing along to the next set of villages before making my turnaround point. Was let down by a new piece of kit though; bit annoyed by that - https://www.strava.com/activities/5458599915 - 1 point
*16th June: 32.22 miles* - Made the most of what looks like it might be the last dry evening for a short while by blitzing segments of the now partially open Aylesbury eastern relief road, plus a trip to explore a couple of villages off the beaten trail - https://www.strava.com/activities/5481144332 - 1 point

*Total so far: 45 points*


----------



## dickyknees (17 Jun 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points. 
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
*June
June 14th ~ 54.7 kms (34 miles) 1point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Dothan, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*June 17th ~ 55 kms (34.16 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Running total 29 points. *


----------



## Rob and Alison (18 Jun 2021)

January
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
February
27th. 50km Morning Ride with Stig | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
March
25th 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
April
17th 100km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
23rd 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
May
1st 53km Kirton for cake | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig 
June
12th 104km Scunthorpe Ridgeway - Tiled. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
13th 61km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig


----------



## Domus (19 Jun 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point
April 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
April 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 61.6 Kms 1 point
April 16 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 kms 1 point
April 23 Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange 68.5 Kms 1 point
May 2 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 60.1 Kms 1 point
May 14 Cartmel, Cartmel Fell, Crosthwaite, Underbarrow, Levens, Meathop, Grange 50.37 Kms 1 point
May 27 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Gilpin Bridge, Meathop, Grange 78.2 Kms 1 point
May 31 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 69.5 Kms 1 point
June 5 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop and back to Grange 69.4 Kms 1 point
June 10 Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 67.7 Kms 1 point
June 15 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Hawkshead Hill, Ambleside, Bowness, Crosthwaite, Meathop, Grange. 87 Kms 2 points
June 17 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way 53.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 27 points


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points
May - 9 points

Jun 6 - 62.28 miles, 2,710ft - 3 points *Bilton, Dunchurch, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Cottesbrooke, Brixworth, Holcot, Pitsford, Chapel Brampton, Spratton, Little Creaton, Creaton, Guilsborough, Coton, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton on Dunsmore, Rugby, Bilton, Cawston, Long Lawford, home. 

* Jun 12 - 35.26 miles, 1,377ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Marton, Bidingbury, Broadwell, Grandborough Fields, Flecknoe, Upper Shuckburgh, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Barby, Dunchurch, home. 

*Jun 19 - 80.45 miles, 3,630ft - 3 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Cloudesley Bush, High Cross, Sharnford, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Potters Marston, Thurlaston, Desford, Merry Lees, Thornton, Stanton under Bardon, Copt Oak, Shepshed, Hathern, Zouch, Hathern, Shepshed, Copt Oak, Thornton, Botcheston, Newtown Unthank, Desford, Thurlaston, Croft, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Leire, Ashby Parva, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Harborough Magna, Cathiron, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## Spinney (19 Jun 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery
*April
25th - 32 miles - 1 point*: Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Norton, Foxley, Easton Grey, Wotton under Edge
*May
9th - 35 miles - 1 point* Crosby Ravensworth, Orton, Sunbiggin Tarn, Appleby, Bolton, Morland, CR
*12th - 33 miles - 1 point *Tebay, Sedburgh, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Tebay
*June
19th - 32 miles - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall

*Running total: 8 points*


----------



## fatjel (19 Jun 2021)

Jan 16th Carmarthen -- LLandeilo -- Carmarthen . 52.88 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4630560145
Feb 3rd Carmarthen - Carmarthen 52.27 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4727351679
March 13th Carmarthen - LLanarthney - around Carmarthen 51.16 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4939110258
April 15th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5131119112
May 15th Carmarthen - Llanarthney - Carmarthen and a bit 50.69 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5299301838 
June 19th Carmarthen - New Inn - Carmarthen 51.17 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5497116192


----------



## steverob (19 Jun 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*5th June: 33.34 miles* - Waited until the late afternoon to head out so the heat subsided and visited some local roads Strava thinks I've never done, possibly because it was pre-2012 (when I got a GPS) the last time I went down them - https://www.strava.com/activities/5419172128 - 1 point
*7th June: 65.61 miles* - Already beaten last year's point total! Rode down to the Thames via the Wycombe to Wooburn Green hill avoidance route, then across to Marlow and some lumpier roads home - https://www.strava.com/activities/5429388647 - 3 points
*12th June: 40.07 miles* - Extended my now standard "Fast 50km" route by continuing along to the next set of villages before making my turnaround point. Was let down by a new piece of kit though; bit annoyed by that - https://www.strava.com/activities/5458599915 - 1 point
*16th June: 32.22 miles* - Made the most of what looks like it might be the last dry evening for a short while by blitzing segments of the now partially open Aylesbury eastern relief road, plus a trip to explore a couple of villages off the beaten trail - https://www.strava.com/activities/5481144332 - 1 point
*19th June: 37.21 miles* - Stalled for far too long at home so ended up having to do a shorter ride than I really should have; my own fault entirely - https://www.strava.com/activities/5496734880 - 1 point

*Total so far: 46 points*


----------



## gavgav (19 Jun 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

Total= 15 points


----------



## Saluki (20 Jun 2021)

January to April 2021 18 points.

May
02/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5231358157 Norwich, Wymondham, Attleborough (tea, bourbon cream, Groom my Aunts dog) Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Eaton, Through Norwich City centre, home in time for Line of Duty. 60km 1 point
07/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5258474388 Norwich to Attleborough and back again, to drop a phone off to my Aunt. 54km 1pt
31/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5419653166 Norwich to St George's Distillery and back. Norwich, via Wymondham, Gt Ellingham, Hockham to Harling. Back via Attleborough, Spooner Row, Wymondham, Cringleford, home. 53 miles 2 points (manually added as garmin guided by failed to record)

June
05/06/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5419633967 Norwich to Whitwell Cafe for cake, back by road, Horsford, St Faiths, Spixworth, Home. 50km 1 point
8/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5437285987 Norwich, Taverham bridge, Horsford, St Faiths, Rackheath, Gt Plumstead, Postwick, Thorpe, Whitlingham Broad, home. 53km 1 point.
19/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5495682905 Tissington trail, there and back including tunnel to Sainsbury’s. 57km and too much climbing. 1pt

Total: 25 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (21 Jun 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points

Jun 1st A very wet river ride with a bump at the end (https://www.strava.com/activities/5392688026) 50.61km, 161m
Jun 12th No real plan, just kept going (https://www.strava.com/activities/5454537315) 111.1km, 195m
Jun 14th The start of a stupid idea (https://www.strava.com/activities/5467363259) 50.89km, 128m
Jun 15th day 2 of stupid (https://www.strava.com/activities/5471283099) 53.4km, 291m
Jun 16th another river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5477272814) 50.84km, 135m
Jun 17th definitely my favourite route (https://www.strava.com/activities/5484621701) 50.97km, 119m
Jun 18th so I did it again (https://www.strava.com/activities/5489608544) 50.99km, 112m
Jun 19th A very tough day on the bike (https://www.strava.com/activities/5492653097) 101.6km, 250m
Jun 20th Recovery ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5498899508) 50.98km, 154m

Total 71 points


----------



## Domus (21 Jun 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point
April 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
April 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 61.6 Kms 1 point
April 16 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 kms 1 point
April 23 Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange 68.5 Kms 1 point
May 2 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 60.1 Kms 1 point
May 14 Cartmel, Cartmel Fell, Crosthwaite, Underbarrow, Levens, Meathop, Grange 50.37 Kms 1 point
May 27 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Gilpin Bridge, Meathop, Grange 78.2 Kms 1 point
May 31 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 69.5 Kms 1 point
June 5 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop and back to Grange 69.4 Kms 1 point
June 10 Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 67.7 Kms 1 point
June 15 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Hawkshead Hill, Ambleside, Bowness, Crosthwaite, Meathop, Grange. 87 Kms 2 points
June 17 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way 53.8 Kms 1 point
June 21 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 28 points


----------



## dickyknees (24 Jun 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points. 
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.

*June
June 14th ~ 54.7 kms (34 miles) 1point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Dothan, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*June 24th ~ 58.93 kms (36.62 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Llangadwladr, Hermon, Malltraeth, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Running total 29 points.*


----------



## Bazzer (25 Jun 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms
March
6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Padgate, Rixton, Culcheth, home 55 kms.
April
10th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Winwick, Houghton Green, Croft, Culcheth loop (x2) 52kms
May
19th Winwick, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.5kms.
June
4th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.4kms.
24th Houghton Green, Bruche, Latchford, Grappenhall, High Legh, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.4 kms.


----------



## Willd (25 Jun 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points
May - 9 points

Jun 6 - 62.28 miles, 2,710ft - 3 points *Bilton, Dunchurch, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Cottesbrooke, Brixworth, Holcot, Pitsford, Chapel Brampton, Spratton, Little Creaton, Creaton, Guilsborough, Coton, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton on Dunsmore, Rugby, Bilton, Cawston, Long Lawford, home.

* Jun 12 - 35.26 miles, 1,377ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Marton, Bidingbury, Broadwell, Grandborough Fields, Flecknoe, Upper Shuckburgh, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Barby, Dunchurch, home.

*Jun 19 - 80.45 miles, 3,630ft - 3 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Cloudesley Bush, High Cross, Sharnford, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Potters Marston, Thurlaston, Desford, Merry Lees, Thornton, Stanton under Bardon, Copt Oak, Shepshed, Hathern, Zouch, Hathern, Shepshed, Copt Oak, Thornton, Botcheston, Newtown Unthank, Desford, Thurlaston, Croft, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Leire, Ashby Parva, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Harborough Magna, Cathiron, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Jun 25 - 37.56 miles, 1,194ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Long Itchington, Bascote, Bascote Heath, Harbury, Chesterton Green, Lighthorne Heath, Bishops Itchington, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jun 2021)

Jun 1st 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jun 5th 33.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Jun 6th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Atterton ,Warton ,Austrey ,Snarestone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Jun 8th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Jun 12th 31.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Jun 13th 32 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jun 26th 32.1 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 29
Points in all challenges 71


----------



## steverob (26 Jun 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*5th June: 33.34 miles* - Waited until the late afternoon to head out so the heat subsided and visited some local roads Strava thinks I've never done, possibly because it was pre-2012 (when I got a GPS) the last time I went down them - https://www.strava.com/activities/5419172128 - 1 point
*7th June: 65.61 miles* - Already beaten last year's point total! Rode down to the Thames via the Wycombe to Wooburn Green hill avoidance route, then across to Marlow and some lumpier roads home - https://www.strava.com/activities/5429388647 - 3 points
*12th June: 40.07 miles* - Extended my now standard "Fast 50km" route by continuing along to the next set of villages before making my turnaround point. Was let down by a new piece of kit though; bit annoyed by that - https://www.strava.com/activities/5458599915 - 1 point
*16th June: 32.22 miles* - Made the most of what looks like it might be the last dry evening for a short while by blitzing segments of the now partially open Aylesbury eastern relief road, plus a trip to explore a couple of villages off the beaten trail - https://www.strava.com/activities/5481144332 - 1 point
*19th June: 37.21 miles* - Stalled for far too long at home so ended up having to do a shorter ride than I really should have; my own fault entirely - https://www.strava.com/activities/5496734880 - 1 point
*26th June: 62.18 miles* - Extended an originally planned 55 mile undulating ride up to a 100km one, partially because I kept getting lost in Milton Keynes, other times slightly more deliberately - https://www.strava.com/activities/5533253582 - 3 points

*Total so far: 49 points*


----------



## Willd (27 Jun 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points
May - 9 points

Jun 6 - 62.28 miles, 2,710ft - 3 points *Bilton, Dunchurch, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Cottesbrooke, Brixworth, Holcot, Pitsford, Chapel Brampton, Spratton, Little Creaton, Creaton, Guilsborough, Coton, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton on Dunsmore, Rugby, Bilton, Cawston, Long Lawford, home.

* Jun 12 - 35.26 miles, 1,377ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Marton, Bidingbury, Broadwell, Grandborough Fields, Flecknoe, Upper Shuckburgh, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Barby, Dunchurch, home.

*Jun 19 - 80.45 miles, 3,630ft - 3 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Cloudesley Bush, High Cross, Sharnford, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Potters Marston, Thurlaston, Desford, Merry Lees, Thornton, Stanton under Bardon, Copt Oak, Shepshed, Hathern, Zouch, Hathern, Shepshed, Copt Oak, Thornton, Botcheston, Newtown Unthank, Desford, Thurlaston, Croft, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Leire, Ashby Parva, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Harborough Magna, Cathiron, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Jun 25 - 37.56 miles, 1,194ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Long Itchington, Bascote, Bascote Heath, Harbury, Chesterton Green, Lighthorne Heath, Bishops Itchington, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home. 

*Jun 27 - 33.12 miles, 1,301ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Old Brownsover, Brownsover, Catthorpe, Swinford, South Kilworth, North Kilworth, Husbands Bosworth, Welford, Elkington, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton upon Dunsmore, Hillmorton, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## C R (27 Jun 2021)

June 27th

Kempsey, Baynhall, Severn Stoke, Earls Croome, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home. 

66km, and no dodgy drivers.


----------



## Saluki (27 Jun 2021)

January to April 2021 18 points.

May
02/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5231358157 Norwich, Wymondham, Attleborough (tea, bourbon cream, Groom my Aunts dog) Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Eaton, Through Norwich City centre, home in time for Line of Duty. 60km 1 point
07/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5258474388 Norwich to Attleborough and back again, to drop a phone off to my Aunt. 54km 1pt
31/05/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5419653166 Norwich to St George's Distillery and back. Norwich, via Wymondham, Gt Ellingham, Hockham to Harling. Back via Attleborough, Spooner Row, Wymondham, Cringleford, home. 53 miles 2 points (manually added as garmin guided by failed to record)

June
05/06/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5419633967 Norwich to Whitwell Cafe for cake, back by road, Horsford, St Faiths, Spixworth, Home. 50km 1 point
8/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5437285987 Norwich, Taverham bridge, Horsford, St Faiths, Rackheath, Gt Plumstead, Postwick, Thorpe, Whitlingham Broad, home. 53km 1 point.
19/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5495682905 Tissington trail, there and back including tunnel to Sainsbury’s. 57km and too much climbing. 1pt
27/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5539167601 Norwich Swarm. Carrow Road football place, out to Ingham, the pretty route Via Hemsby, round to Happisburgh, Bacton and on to Overstrand where the Wombles go on holiday. Mercifully inland from the wind, up and down every hill in Northrepps and Southrepps and on to North Walsham. Bananas at Buxton, then Hanford, Spixworth, into Norwich past my road, couple of additional small hills and back to Carrow Road. Then rode home. 108 miles so 4 points I think.

Total: 29 points


----------



## Jonjay (27 Jun 2021)

- January 17th - 51k (plus a bit but ballsed up a Strava pause) https://www.strava.com/activities/4636275840
- February 20th 51k Wimbledon and Richmond Park https://www.strava.com/activities/4818663869
- March 7th 50k Box Hill and Epsom Downs https://www.strava.com/activities/4907509516
- March 20th 52k Richmond Park and a bit of the Thames https://www.strava.com/activities/4978971464
- April 1st Sunny Suffolk (50k plus, but forgot to unpause Garmin half way through) https://www.strava.com/activities/5049169670
-April 17th 55k Richmond Park and Thames https://www.strava.com/activities/5141857377
-May 9th a couple of laps of Richmond Park https://www.strava.com/activities/5268586794
-June 26th another Richmond Park outing for 60k https://www.strava.com/activities/5531461330

running total 8 points


----------



## Houthakker (27 Jun 2021)

*January*
17th Jan – Loops around Lytham – 36 miles – 1 Point
*February*
13th – Loops around Lytham – 32 miles – 1 Point
27th – Lytham, Preston, Inglewhite, Myerscough, Inskip, Kirkham, Lytham, 40 miles 1 pt
*March*
6th – Staining, Poulton, Cleveleys, Blackpool, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*April*
4th – Kirkham, Elswick, Gt Eccleston, Shard Bridge, Poulton, Blackpool, Home – 34 miles 1 pt
*May*
15th - Kirkham, Cottam, Weeton, home 31 miles 1 pt
22nd – FLAB ride – Kirkham, Catforth, Thornton, Fleetwood, Lytham – 62 miles 3 pt
30th – Blackpool, Cleveleys, Poulton, Singleton, Weeton, Home – 31 miles - 1pt
*June*
4th – Lytham – Glasson Dock, Morecambe, Cartmel – 65 miles – 3 points
5th – Cartmel, Newby Bridge, Elterwater, Ulverston – 40 miles – 1 point
*Total – 14 Points*


----------



## Domus (27 Jun 2021)

January 10 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
January 22 Pilsworth, Heywood, Ashworth, Edenfield, Haslingden, Holcombe, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
February 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 4 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 Kms 1 point
February 11 Ainsworth, Astley Bridge, Ladybridge, Deane, Plodder Lane, Stoneclough, Bury and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
February 15 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 54.4 Kms 1 point
February 22 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 52.4 Kms 1 point
February 26 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Healy, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.3 Kms 1 point
March 1 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Matchmoor, Bolton and home 63.5 Kms 1 point
March 5 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Castleton, Oldham, Middleton, Simister, Stoneclough, Bolton and home 56.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Belmont, Bolton and home 80.9 Kms 2 points
March 22 Stoneclough, Farnworth, Walkden, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton. Bolton and home 60.3 Kms 1 point
March 31 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 58.7 Kms 1 point
April 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
April 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 61.6 Kms 1 point
April 16 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.6 kms 1 point
April 23 Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange 68.5 Kms 1 point
May 2 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 60.1 Kms 1 point
May 14 Cartmel, Cartmel Fell, Crosthwaite, Underbarrow, Levens, Meathop, Grange 50.37 Kms 1 point
May 27 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Gilpin Bridge, Meathop, Grange 78.2 Kms 1 point
May 31 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 69.5 Kms 1 point
June 5 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop and back to Grange 69.4 Kms 1 point
June 10 Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 67.7 Kms 1 point
June 15 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Hawkshead Hill, Ambleside, Bowness, Crosthwaite, Meathop, Grange. 87 Kms 2 points
June 17 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way 53.8 Kms 1 point
June 21 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.1 Kms 1 point
June 25/26 FNRttC London to Whitstable via places unknown 117 Kms 3 points

Running total 31 points


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Jun 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> 02/05/21 Whixall- Fenns Bank- Alkington- Tilstock- Hollinswood- Stanley Green- Coton- Waterloo- Edsaston- Poolhead- Creamore- Wem- Tilley- Nonely- Burlton- Brown Heath -Loppington- Wolverley - Home
> 51.7km 1 point
> 03/05/21 Horton- Loppington- Lyneal- Welshampton- Ellesmere- Lee- Bagley- Weston Lullingfields- Marton- Burlton-Loppington- Wolverley- Home 52km 1 point
> 16/05/21 Wolverley- Loppington- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Old Woods- Eyton- Baschurch-Stanwardine- Bagley- Lee- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 52.1km 1 point
> ...


06/06/21 Northwood- Bettisfield- Welshampton- Ellesmere- Tetchill- Hordley- Bagley- Baschurch -Eyton- Myddlewood- Marton -Burlton- Loppington-Wolver


AndreaJ said:


> 02/05/21 Whixall- Fenns Bank- Alkington- Tilstock- Hollinswood- Stanley Green- Coton- Waterloo- Edsaston- Poolhead- Creamore- Wem- Tilley- Nonely- Burlton- Brown Heath -Loppington- Wolverley - Home
> 51.7km 1 point
> 03/05/21 Horton- Loppington- Lyneal- Welshampton- Ellesmere- Lee- Bagley- Weston Lullingfields- Marton- Burlton-Loppington- Wolverley- Home 52km 1 point
> 16/05/21 Wolverley- Loppington- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Old Woods- Eyton- Baschurch-Stanwardine- Bagley- Lee- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 52.1km 1 point
> ...


06/06/21 Northwood- Bettisfield- Welshamton- Ellesmere- Tetchill- Hordley- Bagley- Baschurch- Eyton- Myddlewood- Marton- Burlton- Loppington- Wolverley - Home 54km 1 point
12/-6/21 Wolverley - Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Yeaton- Montford Bridge- Little Ness- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley - Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood- Home 54.8km 1 point
20/06/21 Wolverley - Loppington - Burlton -Petton- Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch Stanwardine- Bagley- Lee - Spunhill- Colemere- Lyneal - Bettisfield- Northwood- Home 58.7 km 1 point
27/-6/21 Northwood- Paddolgreen- Ryebank- Horton- Nonely- Myddle Merrington- Old Woods- Eyton- Baschurch- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley - Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal -Colemer- Brown Heath- Loppington- Wolverley - Home 73.4km 1 point
Total 20 points


----------



## dickyknees (29 Jun 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points. 
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.

*June
June 14th ~ 54.7 kms (34 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Dothan, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*June 24th ~ 58.93 kms (36.62 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Llangadwladr, Hermon, Malltraeth, Rhostrehwfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*June 29th ~ 56.32 kms (35 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*Running total 30 points*


----------



## steverob (30 Jun 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*5th June: 33.34 miles* - Waited until the late afternoon to head out so the heat subsided and visited some local roads Strava thinks I've never done, possibly because it was pre-2012 (when I got a GPS) the last time I went down them - https://www.strava.com/activities/5419172128 - 1 point
*7th June: 65.61 miles* - Already beaten last year's point total! Rode down to the Thames via the Wycombe to Wooburn Green hill avoidance route, then across to Marlow and some lumpier roads home - https://www.strava.com/activities/5429388647 - 3 points
*12th June: 40.07 miles* - Extended my now standard "Fast 50km" route by continuing along to the next set of villages before making my turnaround point. Was let down by a new piece of kit though; bit annoyed by that - https://www.strava.com/activities/5458599915 - 1 point
*16th June: 32.22 miles* - Made the most of what looks like it might be the last dry evening for a short while by blitzing segments of the now partially open Aylesbury eastern relief road, plus a trip to explore a couple of villages off the beaten trail - https://www.strava.com/activities/5481144332 - 1 point
*19th June: 37.21 miles* - Stalled for far too long at home so ended up having to do a shorter ride than I really should have; my own fault entirely - https://www.strava.com/activities/5496734880 - 1 point
*26th June: 62.18 miles* - Extended an originally planned 55 mile undulating ride up to a 100km one, partially because I kept getting lost in Milton Keynes, other times slightly more deliberately - https://www.strava.com/activities/5533253582 - 3 points
*30th June: 32.27 miles* - Half centuries all round! Post-work ride, mainly following the route of the new East-West Rail as closely as roads would allow me to. Got some PRs on a few short sharp hills to boot, which is always fun - https://www.strava.com/activities/5554340524 - 1 point

*Total so far: 50 points*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points
11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point
18 April - 50.8 km (31.47 mi) - 1 point
12 May - 66.6 km (41.38 mi) - 1 point
16 May - 56.25 km (34.95 mi) - 1 point
23 May - 62.51 km (38.84 mi) - 1 point
8 June - 108.67 km (67.52 mi) - 3 points
11 June - 55.12 km (34.25 mi) - 1 point

*1 July - 52.56 km (32.66 mi) - 1 point*
Thorpe Salvin - Rhodesia - Worksop - Clumber Park - Elmton - Clowne - Harthill

Total: 14 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (1 Jul 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points

July 1st A pinch and a punch and all that jazz (https://www.strava.com/activities/5557281933) 50.95km, 108m

Total 72 points


----------



## Domus (1 Jul 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 

Running total 32 points.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2021)

Update for June - just another couple of qualifying rides, both of which included a bit of shopping or click & collect: 

June 19th, Felixstowe, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 52.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5496187098
June 22nd, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Kesgrave, Martlesham & Brightwell, 52.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5511273019

Then out for another click & collect from Halfords in Ipswich, but taking the long route round to get the July challenge done:

July 1st, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Kesgrave, Martlesham, Bucklesham & Kirton, 56.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5558343010


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jul 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points
11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point
18 April - 50.8 km (31.47 mi) - 1 point
12 May - 66.6 km (41.38 mi) - 1 point
16 May - 56.25 km (34.95 mi) - 1 point
23 May - 62.51 km (38.84 mi) - 1 point
8 June - 108.67 km (67.52 mi) - 3 points
11 June - 55.12 km (34.25 mi) - 1 point
1 July - 52.56 km (32.66 mi) - 1 point

*2 July - 54.78 km (34.04 mi) - 1 point*
Harthill - Shireoaks - Worksop - Clumber Park - Worksop - Shireoaks - Harthill

Total: 15 points


----------



## Willd (2 Jul 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points
May - 9 points
Jun - 9 points

July 2 - 34.82 miles, 1,220ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Lutterworth, Bitteswell, Ashby Parva, Dunton Bassett, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Jul 2021)

July 2nd 2021 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Mauron – Loyat – Grancastel – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 58.12km 1 point

Total points in this challenge : 22

Total points in all challenges : 28


----------



## Eribiste (2 Jul 2021)

https://www.strava.com/activities/5564088789/segments/2846089687995824972

Tour de Twyning, 51 klicks on a nice sunny day.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2021)

And why not add on a double 50k as the weather was so good - for the first time in a long while!

July 2nd, Brightwell, Woodbridge, Rendlesham, Snape, Theberton, Yoxford, Bruisyard, Parham, Wickham Market, Woodbridge & Bucklesham, 102.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5563145609


----------



## Saluki (2 Jul 2021)

January to May 2021 22 points.

June
05/06/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5419633967 Norwich to Whitwell Cafe for cake, back by road, Horsford, St Faiths, Spixworth, Home. 50km 1 point
8/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5437285987 Norwich, Taverham bridge, Horsford, St Faiths, Rackheath, Gt Plumstead, Postwick, Thorpe, Whitlingham Broad, home. 53km 1 point.
19/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5495682905 Tissington trail, there and back including tunnel to Sainsbury’s. 57km and too much climbing. 1pt
27/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5539167601 Norwich Swarm. Carrow Road football place, out to Ingham, the pretty route Via Hemsby, round to Happisburgh, Bacton and on to Overstrand where the Wombles go on holiday. Mercifully inland from the wind, up and down every hill in Northrepps and Southrepps and on to North Walsham. Bananas at Buxton, then Hanford, Spixworth, into Norwich past my road, couple of additional small hills and back to Carrow Road. Then rode home. 108 miles so 4 points I think.

July
02/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5564719268 Norwich, Venta Icenorum, Thurton, Loddon, Bramerton, Whitlingham, home. 50km 1pt

Total: 30 points


----------



## Chap sur le velo (2 Jul 2021)

Total points to end of June 30= 26 + 4 this month. Half way through year!!!!!! (NB edited this as a 100km surely earns 3 points?)

Sorry for the late update. For various reasons only 2 qualifying rides, 3 points, but still up for 50KMS and 50miles challenges.

01/06/21

53KMS
Started off with a ride up to Epping and tried incorporate more of the hills.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5395825336

10/06/21
Went out to see a bit of Essex and it turned into 100km. Found lots of new fun roads and allowed myself to get a bit lost.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5447010222 This kind of exploring is the most fun I have on a bike and its really not so good in winter.

Fell over while clipped in – for the first time - at the end and suffered for a couple of weeks after,so only 2 qualifying efforts this month.



May Summary
Still struggling to find time to ride but... Sun is shinning, shorts are wearable at all times and I'm still finding new roads.

27th May 70kms inc some off road. Just followed my nose over new and old favorites.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5366462779

20th May fun to follow the Lea northwards and then back via Epping Forrest 50kms
https://www.strava.com/activities/5328701873

9th May. 82kms and nearly 700m of climbing! Great fun
https://www.strava.com/activities/5268466856

April
Made sure I went out today (last day of the month) and planned an interesting ride. Went to take photo's to show my Mum of houses she'd lived in St Margarets, Teddington, Thames Ditton and Surbiton. Followed towpath I used to cycle 50 years ago when I was more interested in the fishing! Home via Richmond Park. Surprisingly knackered but so pleased I kept the 50 mile challenge going.
30 04 21 85kms 211m climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/5218571312


First update half way through month.
Change of emphasis – we have a holiday cottage booked near Snowdonia in July and I need to spend a lot more time climbing in preparation.

3rd
Happily I’ve discovered the Road out of east London through Grange Hill, Chigwell Row and Lambourne End. Not to busy and nice hilly challenge. Allows me to loop round to Epping Forrest. Will explore even more once we get some sun!
58km and first time more than 500m of elevation.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5062792078

7th
Pretty much reversed above and added in Mott St.
Wahoo died about 7km from end but had been far enough. Oddly the distance was close to the last time I looked at it but the elevation seemed to finish higher?
Showing 53km and 629 M
https://www.strava.com/activities/5086675814

11th
Similar to first. Past Bobby Moore's house and round to enjoy a cuppa and Flapjack at High Beach
56Km, 517 m climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/5108145560

Points total to 31st of March . 17 = 3 +7+7

Still on for both 50km and 50 mile. Self set target for year 50.
March
Started on the 7th with the Swains Lane hill climb, Regents Park Peleton Combo 52 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/4905671471
16th Up to Epping Forrest 50 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/4956017602
21st Back to Epping 55km but this time sought out hills. Most m gained on a ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4985135354

Wanted to do a new longest ride aiming for 100km+. Headed West up river into decent wind that died when rain arrived. Thereafter it swirled, viciously, but I stuck to it! Well pleased. By following Thames Valley I only had 200m of hills. 105km
https://www.strava.com/activities/5008210356
Warm today only a single Jersey and shorts needed. No over shoes or ToeThingy, or Beenie. 50km with some tough hill work in the middle of Epping Forrest
https://www.strava.com/activities/5046100746

February
2nd 60 kms up into Epping Forrest and beyond!
https://www.strava.com/activities/4733087561

6th Back to Epping 51kms
https://www.strava.com/activities/4743973095

Lost 8 days with the snow and cold - Ice is for drinks!

15th 58kms Straight North through Epping and Back
https://www.strava.com/activities/4791163479
21st 50km Brutal Swaines Lane and then time trial round Regent’s Park x 5
https://www.strava.com/activities/4824097367


25th Richmond Park x 4. 90kms aka a fifty miler!
https://www.strava.com/activities/4847636860

28th Epping first 400m climb. 51kms t
https://www.strava.com/activities/4865736354

January
17th of January headed due to north through Epping Forest towards Harlow and 62 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/4635871172

No stopping me now. Headed across London to circle Richmond Park 3x – my first ever 50 mile ride. 82kms 27 01 21
https://www.strava.com/activities/4689567485

Just time 31 01 21, for a more interesting trip North, towards Epping then Stableford Abbotts, Abridge, Chigwell and home. 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4711534391


Edit. Looking back (in May) I see that I set my targets as the 50 mile ride each month and a total of 50 points for the year.


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Jul 2021)

Jan: 1 point
Feb: 3 points
Mar: 3 points
April: 5 points
May: 3 points
June: 7 points


July 3: Largs via fairlie moor, 51k
July 17: Portencross, Hunterston, Largs, 53k
July 24: Kilwinning, Kilmaurs, Irvine via the Hungry Bear 51k


Total: 25 points.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jul 2021)

July 3rd 32.1 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 30
Points in all challenges 72


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jul 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km*

March 9th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *55km*
March 17th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.5km*

April 3rd:- Home-Lyne-CHobham-Lightwater-Sunninghill-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*

May 7th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *65.9km*

June 2nd:-Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Pirbright-Chobham-Virginia Water-Home. *57km* 

July 3rd:- Home-St Annes Hill-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *58.99km*


----------



## slow scot (4 Jul 2021)

May. (Continued)

14th. (51km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
16th. (63km). Col de Millbuie/Durris hills loop via Skene school, Tillymannoch, and Mill Inn.
19th. (55km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school and Loch, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
22nd. (55km). As per 19th May.
26th. (55km). As per 19th May.
27th. (56km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
29th. (72km). Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Glenhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
31st. (51km). As per 14th May

June.

1st. (52km). As per 31st May.
2nd. (51km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Garlogie, Blacktop.
4th. (83km). Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Ride cafe Banchory, Strachan, Finzean. Return same way with Crathes Castle back road variation.
6th. (51km). As per 14th May.
8th. (59km). Blacktop, Westhill, Col de Millbuie, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
12th. (51km). As per 2nd June, in reverse.
14th. (55km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
15th. (57km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
17th. (54km). As per 24th June.
19th. (63km). Col de Millbuie/Durris hills loop via Skene school and Tillymannoch.
22nd. (59km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school and Loch, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Hill of Fare, Raemoir Road/Hirn loop, Drum, Deeside line.
23rd. (55km). As yesterday minus the loop.
26th. (55km). As per 23rd June.
27th. (56km). As per 15th June.
29th. (86km). Blacktop, Garlogie, Echt direct, Midmar, Comers, Bankhead hill, Tornaveen, Sundayswells, Torphins, Glassel, Hill of Brathens, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
30th. (51km). As per 6th June.

July.

3rd. (52km). As per 6th June.

Total Points: 64


----------



## Domus (4 Jul 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 33 points.


----------



## C R (4 Jul 2021)

July 4th

Slight variation from last week's route.

68km


----------



## dickyknees (4 Jul 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.

*July
July 4th 90.12kms (56 miles) 2 points*
Llangefni, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Bodedern, Llanddeusant, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bodffordd, Llangefni. 

*Running total 32 points.*


----------



## Gibbo9 (5 Jul 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points

July 1st A pinch and a punch and all that jazz (https://www.strava.com/activities/5557281933) 50.95km, 108m
July 3rd Sun Moon Lake Ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5565778067) 56.29km, 753m

Total 73 points


----------



## Jon George (5 Jul 2021)

Decided to use the first rest day on TDF constructively. 

*June 6th*
Ipswich – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – The Trimleys – Old Felixstowe – The Trimleys – Kirton – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Levington – Nacton – Ipswich
*51.5 Km
1 Point

11 Points total.*


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jul 2021)

July 3rd 32.1 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 5th 35.2 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Botcheston ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Upton ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 31
Points in all challenges 73


----------



## Eribiste (7 Jul 2021)

Another ride around the Worcs/Glos border zone, another 51 kms.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5588768647/segments/2847815385779896746


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jul 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points
11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point
18 April - 50.8 km (31.47 mi) - 1 point
12 May - 66.6 km (41.38 mi) - 1 point
16 May - 56.25 km (34.95 mi) - 1 point
23 May - 62.51 km (38.84 mi) - 1 point
8 June - 108.67 km (67.52 mi) - 3 points
11 June - 55.12 km (34.25 mi) - 1 point
1 July - 52.56 km (32.66 mi) - 1 point
2 July - 54.78 km (34.04 mi) - 1 point

*7 July - 123.69 km (76.86 mi) - 3 points*
Harthill - Thorpe Salvin - Worksop - Ranby - Ordsall - Stokeham - Dunham-on-Trent - Thorney - North Harby - NCN64 to Lincoln and then follow the same route back after a spot of lunch.

*Total: 18 points*


----------



## steverob (8 Jul 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*8th July: 31.95 miles* - Quite a lumpy post-work 50km (for me anyway) with one new climb and one old classic that I hadn't done for almost three years - https://www.strava.com/activities/5596050199 - 1 point

*Total so far: 51 points*


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2021)

January to May 2021 22 points.

June
05/06/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5419633967 Norwich to Whitwell Cafe for cake, back by road, Horsford, St Faiths, Spixworth, Home. 50km 1 point
8/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5437285987 Norwich, Taverham bridge, Horsford, St Faiths, Rackheath, Gt Plumstead, Postwick, Thorpe, Whitlingham Broad, home. 53km 1 point.
19/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5495682905 Tissington trail, there and back including tunnel to Sainsbury’s. 57km and too much climbing. 1pt
27/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5539167601 Norwich Swarm. Carrow Road football place, out to Ingham, the pretty route Via Hemsby, round to Happisburgh, Bacton and on to Overstrand where the Wombles go on holiday. Mercifully inland from the wind, up and down every hill in Northrepps and Southrepps and on to North Walsham. Bananas at Buxton, then Hanford, Spixworth, into Norwich past my road, couple of additional small hills and back to Carrow Road. Then rode home. 108 miles so 4 points I think.

July
02/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5564719268 Norwich, Venta Icenorum, Thurton, Loddon, Bramerton, Whitlingham, home. 50km 1pt
07/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5591324913 Downham Market, Barroway Drove, Marshland St James, Tilley St Lawrence, Magdalen, Wimbotsham, Bexwell Downham. 50km 1pt. Roads were empty.

Total: 31 points


----------



## Willd (9 Jul 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points
May - 9 points
Jun - 9 points

July 2 - 34.82 miles, 1,220ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Lutterworth, Bitteswell, Ashby Parva, Dunton Bassett, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*July 9 - 38.11 miles, 1,332ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Deppers Bridge, Harbury, Tachbrook Mallory, Bishop's Tachbrook, Hunningham Hill, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.


----------



## Spinney (9 Jul 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery
*April
25th - 32 miles - 1 point*: Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Norton, Foxley, Easton Grey, Wotton under Edge
*May
9th - 35 miles - 1 point* Crosby Ravensworth, Orton, Sunbiggin Tarn, Appleby, Bolton, Morland, CR
*12th - 33 miles - 1 point *Tebay, Sedburgh, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Tebay
*June
19th - 32 miles - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall
*July
7th - 31 miles - 1 point *Mungrisdale, Hesket Newmarket, Sebergham, Greystoke

*Running total: 9 points*


----------



## Domus (10 Jul 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points

Running total 37 points.


----------



## gavgav (10 Jul 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

Total= 16 points


----------



## Saluki (10 Jul 2021)

January to May 2021 22 points.

June
05/06/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5419633967 Norwich to Whitwell Cafe for cake, back by road, Horsford, St Faiths, Spixworth, Home. 50km 1 point
8/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5437285987 Norwich, Taverham bridge, Horsford, St Faiths, Rackheath, Gt Plumstead, Postwick, Thorpe, Whitlingham Broad, home. 53km 1 point.
19/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5495682905 Tissington trail, there and back including tunnel to Sainsbury’s. 57km and too much climbing. 1pt
27/6/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5539167601 Norwich Swarm. Carrow Road football place, out to Ingham, the pretty route Via Hemsby, round to Happisburgh, Bacton and on to Overstrand where the Wombles go on holiday. Mercifully inland from the wind, up and down every hill in Northrepps and Southrepps and on to North Walsham. Bananas at Buxton, then Hanford, Spixworth, into Norwich past my road, couple of additional small hills and back to Carrow Road. Then rode home. 108 miles so 4 points I think.

July
02/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5564719268 Norwich, Venta Icenorum, Thurton, Loddon, Bramerton, Whitlingham, home. 50km 1pt
07/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5591324913 Downham Market, Barroway Drove, Marshland St James, Tilley St Lawrence, Magdalen, Wimbotsham, Bexwell Downham. 50km 1pt. Roads were empty.
10/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5605335390 Norwich, Wymondham, Silfield, Hethel, Mulbarton, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, Norwich 50km 1pt

Total: 32 points


----------



## C R (11 Jul 2021)

July 11th,

Littleworth, Wadborough, Pershore, Evesham, Weston sub Edge, Honeybourne, Bidford, Inkberrow, Phepson, Tibberton, County Hall, home

50.8 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jul 2021)

July 3rd 32.1 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 5th 35.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Botcheston ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Upton ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
July 11th 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop

Points in this challenge 32
Points in all challenges 81


----------



## footloose crow (11 Jul 2021)

*June report* (somewhat delayed by a sailing trip last week)

2 June. Porthleven and Godolphin from Truro. 87k
7 June. Clockwise circuit of Jersey (Channel Islands). 60k
10 June. Anticlockwise circuit of Jersey 72k
13 June. Truro to Falmouth to see the Classics sail past. 70k
14 June. Perranporth and Porthleven from Truro. 51k
19 June. Truro to St Breward (Bodmin Moor). 122k
23 June. Lands End and Lizard Point from Truro. 202k
25 June. Truro to Portreath 55k
28 June. Truro to St Austell and back. 50k
30 June. All the way around Bodmin Moor 124k

Currently no rides in July at all - I better get back on the bike!


----------



## Gibbo9 (13 Jul 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points

July 1st A pinch and a punch and all that jazz (https://www.strava.com/activities/5557281933) 50.95km, 108m
July 3rd Sun Moon Lake Ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5565778067) 56.29km, 753m
July 13th Back in Taipei and down by the river (https://www.strava.com/activities/5618234127) 50.96km, 120m

Total 74 points


----------



## dickyknees (14 Jul 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.

*July
July 4th 90.12kms (56 miles) 2 points*
Llangefni, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Bodedern, Llanddeusant, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bodffordd, Llangefni.
*July 13th ~ 57.9kms (36.10 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Llangadwladr, Ty Croes, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home*. 

Running total 33 points.*


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Jul 2021)

July 2nd 2021 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Mauron – Loyat – Grancastel – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 58.12km 1 point

July 14th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Corbinais – la Riaye – Brignac – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Home 52.53km 1 point

Total points in this challenge : 23

Total points in all challenges : 31


----------



## Gibbo9 (15 Jul 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points

July 1st A pinch and a punch and all that jazz (https://www.strava.com/activities/5557281933) 50.95km, 108m
July 3rd Sun Moon Lake Ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5565778067) 56.29km, 753m
July 13th Back in Taipei and down by the river (https://www.strava.com/activities/5618234127) 50.96km, 120m
July 15th Lovely ride this one (https://www.strava.com/activities/5628978374) 51.1km, 563m

Total 75 points


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jul 2021)

So 2 rides in June made 7 points total, I have just popped in a July ride for 8!
A 45 mile ride, Bognor to Petworth, with an attempt (successful) of Houghton Hill, near Amberley.
I did stop, for a drink, and pictures, but got to the top without a walk!




A short ride report is in ‘Your ride today’ on this day, 15th July. (pg 1942]
8 points for my first go at this, not as many as some, but I’m happy to be able to make at least 1 ride a month count for something.


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Jul 2021)

July 2nd 2021 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Mauron – Loyat – Grancastel – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 58.12km 1 point

July 14th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Corbinais – la Riaye – Brignac – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Home 52.53km 1 point

*July 15th 2021* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Crétudel – Loyat – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 58.38km 1 point

Total points in this challenge : 24

Total points in all challenges : 32


----------



## steverob (15 Jul 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*8th July: 31.95 miles* - Quite a lumpy post-work 50km (for me anyway) with one new climb and one old classic that I hadn't done for almost three years - https://www.strava.com/activities/5596050199 - 1 point
*15th July: 34.33 miles* - Another midweek evening ride, spoiled only by my own forgetfulness, leaving behind the one item I needed so that I could get a takeaway on the way home! - https://www.strava.com/activities/5632808348 - 1 point

*Total so far: 52 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (16 Jul 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> So 2 rides in June made 7 points total, I have just popped in a July ride for 8!
> A 45 mile ride, Bognor to Petworth, with an attempt (successful) of Houghton Hill, near Amberley.
> I did stop, for a drink, and pictures, but got to the top without a walk!
> View attachment 599207
> ...



Ah the memories. Thanks @stoatsngroats I absolutely love this photograph, reminds me so much of when I lived and cycled round the Yorkshire and Lincolnshire Moors. Whilst Taiwan is a stunningly beautiful country it does consist mainly of rivers and mountains, very little idyllic rolling countryside. Such very happy memories indeed. Keep em coming 😊


----------



## Bazzer (16 Jul 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms
March
6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Padgate, Rixton, Culcheth, home 55 kms.
April
10th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Winwick, Houghton Green, Croft, Culcheth loop (x2) 52kms
May
19th Winwick, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.5kms.
June
4th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.4kms.
24th Houghton Green, Bruche, Latchford, Grappenhall, High Legh, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.4 kms.
July
16th
Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Tatton, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51kms.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Jul 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.

*July
July 4th 90.12kms (56 miles) 2 points*
Llangefni, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Bodedern, Llanddeusant, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bodffordd, Llangefni.
*July 13th ~ 57.9kms (36.10 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Llangadwladr, Ty Croes, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*July 16th ~ 58.5 kms (36.38 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Llangadwladr, Ty Croes, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Running total 34 points.*


----------



## Domus (16 Jul 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point

Running total 38 points.


----------



## steverob (17 Jul 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*8th July: 31.95 miles* - Quite a lumpy post-work 50km (for me anyway) with one new climb and one old classic that I hadn't done for almost three years - https://www.strava.com/activities/5596050199 - 1 point
*15th July: 34.33 miles* - Another midweek evening ride, spoiled only by my own forgetfulness, leaving behind the one item I needed so that I could get a takeaway on the way home! - https://www.strava.com/activities/5632808348 - 1 point
*17th July: 73.43 miles* - Longest ride for two years and by far the hottest in who knows how long. Tour of south Northamptonshire villages, then back via Milton Keynes - https://www.strava.com/activities/5642014438 - 3 points

*Total so far: 55 points*


----------



## gavgav (17 Jul 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th July (53.56km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern, Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

Total= 17 points


----------



## Willd (18 Jul 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points
May - 9 points
Jun - 9 points

July 2 - 34.82 miles, 1,220ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Lutterworth, Bitteswell, Ashby Parva, Dunton Bassett, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*July 9 - 38.11 miles, 1,332ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Deppers Bridge, Harbury, Tachbrook Mallory, Bishop's Tachbrook, Hunningham Hill, Princethorpe, Cawston, home. 

*July 18 - 33.67 miles, 1,133ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Gibbet Hill, Cross in Hand, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Shilton, Brinklow, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.


----------



## C R (18 Jul 2021)

July 18th 

The Upton, Tewkesbury then round Bredon Hill loop.

68.2km


----------



## aferris2 (18 Jul 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point
30 Mar 50.91 mi Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 1371 ft. 2 points
20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m. 1 point
11 May 50.45 mi Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 735 ft. 2 points
30 May 50.95 mi Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, STock. 1207 ft. 2 points
03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m 3 points.
18 Jul 50.44 mi Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock, Billericay. 1621 ft. 2 points
*Total 15 points*


----------



## Sbudge (19 Jul 2021)

3rd January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4560760296) NW6, Borehamwood and New Barnet loop
9th January, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4592731425) Wendover - Stoke Hammond loop, -2 degrees average
6th February, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4743877357) Wendover, Chesham - mud and sun
19th February, 52.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4812310391) NW6 - Greenwich loop
5th March, 56.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4894716456) North London loop, first 50km ride for N+1
12th March, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4934077390) Westward in the wind, out to West Drayton and back
21st March, 53.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4984340771) Wendover, Tring and Wingrave
27th March, 51.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/5019583092) Wendover, Gt Missenden and Stoke Mandeville
8th April, 51.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5091985785) West London wanderings
18th April, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5148192772) Wendover - Haddenham loop, a quicker one than usual
27th April, 51.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5202704461) NW6 - Enfield and the 'Valley' towpaths
9th May, 51.97km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5266833087) Forth valley 50
16th May, 54.48km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5306307092) Not a Kop Out, Chiltern ridge loop
22nd May, 52.46km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5338843486) Muddy Chiltern ridge loop
6th June, 51.91km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5423366872) Sunday Chiltern Gravel loop
9th June, 51.01km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5442179427) East London loop 
19th June, 58.39km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5495694458 and https://www.strava.com/activities/5495691035) Aberfoyle and Loch Katrine
2nd July, 51.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5563051238) Very S(c)illy half century...Tresco


----------



## Domus (19 Jul 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 39 points.


----------



## Gibbo9 (20 Jul 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points

July 1st A pinch and a punch and all that jazz (https://www.strava.com/activities/5557281933) 50.95km, 108m
July 3rd Sun Moon Lake Ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5565778067) 56.29km, 753m
July 13th Back in Taipei and down by the river (https://www.strava.com/activities/5618234127) 50.96km, 120m
July 15th Lovely ride this one (https://www.strava.com/activities/5628978374) 51.1km, 563m
July 17th Ruined by a puncture (https://www.strava.com/activities/5639021090) 52.03km, 132m
July 19th Typhoon is coming, very windy (https://www.strava.com/activities/5651343408) 54.51km, 121m


Total 77 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (20 Jul 2021)

January
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
February
27th. 50km Morning Ride with Stig | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
March
25th 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
April
17th 100km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
23rd 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
May
1st 53km Kirton for cake | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
June
12th 104km Scunthorpe Ridgeway - Tiled. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
13th 61km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
26th 103km Shopping in Lincoln, then to Seven Districts for a Puppacino. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
July
16th 55 miles Caistor to Orby | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
17th 58 miles Orby to Caistor | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2021)

Ok @13 rider, I realise I said I would get better at my updates, and I've kinda got worse but...umm the dog ate my computer?

So I previously updated to end of May's rides with 8 points in my previous post....

*intake of breath*

Tuesday 8th June - Airport Loop (Chorlton, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Timperley, Northern Moor) - 32.32 miles - 1 point 
https://www.strava.com/activities/5435552599

Wednesday 16th June - Fallowfield, Audenshaw, New Delph, Crumpsall, Rusholme - 37.17 miles - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/5480410682

Thursday 8th July - Chorlton, Dukenfield, Stockport, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Timperley - 46.03 miles - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/5595392102

Wednesday 14th July - Airport Loop - 33.73 miles - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/5627194809

Wednesday 21st July - Withington, Wythenshawe, Snelson, Siddington, Birtles, Cheadle Hulme, Fallowfield - 45.66 miles - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/5665508387

Total 13 points


----------



## dickyknees (23 Jul 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
*July
July 4th 90.12kms (56 miles) 2 points*
Llangefni, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Bodedern, Llanddeusant, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bodffordd, Llangefni.
*July 13th ~ 57.9kms (36.10 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Llangadwladr, Ty Croes, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*July 16th ~ 58.5 kms (36.38 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Llangadwladr, Ty Croes, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*July 23rd ~ 51.38 miles (82.kms) 2 points*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Llantrisant, Carmel, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Running total 36 points*


----------



## steverob (23 Jul 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*8th July: 31.95 miles* - Quite a lumpy post-work 50km (for me anyway) with one new climb and one old classic that I hadn't done for almost three years - https://www.strava.com/activities/5596050199 - 1 point
*15th July: 34.33 miles* - Another midweek evening ride, spoiled only by my own forgetfulness, leaving behind the one item I needed so that I could get a takeaway on the way home! - https://www.strava.com/activities/5632808348 - 1 point
*17th July: 73.43 miles* - Longest ride for two years and by far the hottest in who knows how long. Tour of south Northamptonshire villages, then back via Milton Keynes - https://www.strava.com/activities/5642014438 - 3 points
*23rd July: 37.07 miles* - Getting out on a Friday evening cause the weekend forecast is horrible. Up Ivinghoe Beacon and a very lumpy route through Berkhamsted before cutting through Champneys grounds to home - https://www.strava.com/activities/5675521658 - 1 point

*Total so far: 56 points*


----------



## Willd (23 Jul 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points
May - 9 points
Jun - 9 points

July 2 - 34.82 miles, 1,220ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Lutterworth, Bitteswell, Ashby Parva, Dunton Bassett, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*July 9 - 38.11 miles, 1,332ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Deppers Bridge, Harbury, Tachbrook Mallory, Bishop's Tachbrook, Hunningham Hill, Princethorpe, Cawston, home. 

*July 18 - 33.67 miles, 1,133ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Gibbet Hill, Cross in Hand, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Shilton, Brinklow, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home. 

*July 23 - 51.34 miles, 2,144ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Deppers Bridge, Bishops Itchington, Knightcote, Northend, Warmington, Farnborough, Fenny Compton, Wormleighton, Stoneton, Priors Hardwick, Priors Marston, Napton, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch home.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jul 2021)

July 3rd 32.1 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 5th 35.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Botcheston ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Upton ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
July 11th 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
July 25th 32.3 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 33
Points in all challenges 82


----------



## gavgav (25 Jul 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th July (53.56km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern, Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

25th July (54.73 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

Total= 18 points


----------



## Willd (25 Jul 2021)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 6 points
Mar - 5 points
Apr - 8 points
May - 9 points
Jun - 9 points

July 2 - 34.82 miles, 1,220ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Lutterworth, Bitteswell, Ashby Parva, Dunton Bassett, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*July 9 - 38.11 miles, 1,332ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Deppers Bridge, Harbury, Tachbrook Mallory, Bishop's Tachbrook, Hunningham Hill, Princethorpe, Cawston, home. 

*July 18 - 33.67 miles, 1,133ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Gibbet Hill, Cross in Hand, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Shilton, Brinklow, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home. 

*July 23 - 51.34 miles, 2,144ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Deppers Bridge, Bishops Itchington, Knightcote, Northend, Warmington, Farnborough, Fenny Compton, Wormleighton, Stoneton, Priors Hardwick, Priors Marston, Napton, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.

*July 25 - 35.61 miles, 1,076ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Brandon, Bretford, Easenhall, Harborough Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Hopsford, Shilton, Five Ways, Wolvey, Wolvey Heath, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## C R (25 Jul 2021)

July 25th

St Peters, Worcester, Fernhill Heath, Droitwich, Crutch Ln, Upton Warren, Stoke Heath, Stoke Prior, Lower Bentley, Bradley Green, Shell Ford, Phepson, Crowle, Broughton Hackett, White Ladies, Egdon, Stoulton, Littleworth, Home.

67km


----------



## fatjel (26 Jul 2021)

Jan 16th Carmarthen -- LLandeilo -- Carmarthen . 52.88 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4630560145
Feb 3rd Carmarthen - Carmarthen 52.27 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4727351679
March 13th Carmarthen - LLanarthney - around Carmarthen 51.16 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4939110258
April 15th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5131119112
May 15th Carmarthen - Llanarthney - Carmarthen and a bit 50.69 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5299301838
June 19th Carmarthen - New Inn - Carmarthen 51.17 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5497116192 
July 25th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.36 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5685088970


----------



## Domus (26 Jul 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points

Running total 42 points.


----------



## Spinney (26 Jul 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery
*April
25th - 32 miles - 1 point*: Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Norton, Foxley, Easton Grey, Wotton under Edge
*May
9th - 35 miles - 1 point* Crosby Ravensworth, Orton, Sunbiggin Tarn, Appleby, Bolton, Morland, CR
*12th - 33 miles - 1 point *Tebay, Sedburgh, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Tebay
*June
19th - 32 miles - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall
*July
7th - 31 miles - 1 point *Mungrisdale, Hesket Newmarket, Sebergham, Greystoke
*26th - 50.5 km - 1 point* Cromhall, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, 

*Running total: 10 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (27 Jul 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points

July 1st A pinch and a punch and all that jazz (https://www.strava.com/activities/5557281933) 50.95km, 108m
July 3rd Sun Moon Lake Ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5565778067) 56.29km, 753m
July 13th Back in Taipei and down by the river (https://www.strava.com/activities/5618234127) 50.96km, 120m
July 15th Lovely ride this one (https://www.strava.com/activities/5628978374) 51.1km, 563m
July 17th Ruined by a puncture (https://www.strava.com/activities/5639021090) 52.03km, 132m
July 19th Typhoon is coming, very windy (https://www.strava.com/activities/5651343408) 54.51km, 121m
Jul 27th Post typhoon ride, nice out (https://www.strava.com/activities/5692766011) 51.19km, 99m


Total 78 points


----------



## Chap sur le velo (29 Jul 2021)

Late again but I’m still in. 

Total points to end of July 34= 30 + 4 this month

First time taking a bike on holiday allowed me to explore around Great Orme, Llandudno. I’m delighted to see a stage of the Tour of Britain will finish at the top of it. First time I tried I had to stop for breath twice. Second time made it. YEEEEEEEES

Only one qualifying run, from Betws-y-coed down to the coast and around the Great Orme. Thought it would be a really fast run down but B-y-C is only 30m above sea level. Still it was Lovely and hopefully the first of many trips.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5579664454

Home and a familiar route for 50km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5646846542

Finally. We’d all be feeling ill this week but the test came back negative. Coughing therefore no excuse to get out and do a 50 miler before rains hit the last two days of the month. Proving once again this thread is an inspiration. Visited some new lovely quiet roads and an old haunt, but coming back along the A13 was a BIG mistake.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5707093572

01/06/21

53KMS

Started off with a ride up to Epping and tried incorporate more of the hills.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5395825336

10/06/21

Went out to see a bit of Essex and it turned into 100km. Found lots of new fun roads and allowed myself to get a bit lost.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5447010222 This kind of exploring is the most fun I have on a bike and its really not so good in winter.

Fell over while clipped in – for the first time - at the end and suffered for a couple of weeks after,so only 2 qualifying efforts this month.

May Summary

Still struggling to find time to ride but... Sun is shinning, shorts are wearable at all times and I'm still finding new roads.

27th May 70kms inc some off road. Just followed my nose over new and old favorites.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5366462779

20th May fun to follow the Lea northwards and then back via Epping Forrest 50kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/5328701873

9th May. 82kms and nearly 700m of climbing! Great fun

https://www.strava.com/activities/5268466856
April

Made sure I went out today (last day of the month) and planned an interesting ride. Went to take photo's to show my Mum of houses she'd lived in St Margarets, Teddington, Thames Ditton and Surbiton. Followed towpath I used to cycle 50 years ago when I was more interested in the fishing! Home via Richmond Park. Surprisingly knackered but so pleased I kept the 50 mile challenge going.

30 04 21 85kms 211m climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/5218571312

First update half way through month.

Change of emphasis – we have a holiday cottage booked near Snowdonia in July and I need to spend a lot more time climbing in preparation.

3rd

Happily I’ve discovered the Road out of east London through Grange Hill, Chigwell Row and Lambourne End. Not to busy and nice hilly challenge. Allows me to loop round to Epping Forrest. Will explore even more once we get some sun!

58km and first time more than 500m of elevation.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5062792078



7th

Pretty much reversed above and added in Mott St.

Wahoo died about 7km from end but had been far enough. Oddly the distance was close to the last time I looked at it but the elevation seemed to finish higher?

Showing 53km and 629 M

https://www.strava.com/activities/5086675814



11th

Similar to first. Past Bobby Moore's house and round to enjoy a cuppa and Flapjack at High Beach

56Km, 517 m climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/5108145560



Points total to 31st of March . 17 = 3 +7+7



Still on for both 50km and 50 mile. Self set target for year 50.

March

Started on the 7th with the Swains Lane hill climb, Regents Park Peleton Combo 52 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4905671471

16th Up to Epping Forrest 50 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4956017602

21st Back to Epping 55km but this time sought out hills. Most m gained on a ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4985135354



Wanted to do a new longest ride aiming for 100km+. Headed West up river into decent wind that died when rain arrived. Thereafter it swirled, viciously, but I stuck to it! Well pleased. By following Thames Valley I only had 200m of hills. 105km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5008210356

Warm today only a single Jersey and shorts needed. No over shoes or ToeThingy, or Beenie. 50km with some tough hill work in the middle of Epping Forrest

https://www.strava.com/activities/5046100746



February

2nd 60 kms up into Epping Forrest and beyond!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4733087561



6th Back to Epping 51kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/4743973095



Lost 8 days with the snow and cold - Ice is for drinks!



15th 58kms Straight North through Epping and Back

https://www.strava.com/activities/4791163479

21st 50km Brutal Swaines Lane and then time trial round Regent’s Park x 5

https://www.strava.com/activities/4824097367





25th Richmond Park x 4. 90kms aka a fifty miler!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4847636860



28th Epping first 400m climb. 51kms t

https://www.strava.com/activities/4865736354



January

17th of January headed due to north through Epping Forest towards Harlow and 62 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4635871172



No stopping me now. Headed across London to circle Richmond Park 3x – my first ever 50 mile ride. 82kms 27 01 21

https://www.strava.com/activities/4689567485



Just time 31 01 21, for a more interesting trip North, towards Epping then Stableford Abbotts, Abridge, Chigwell and home. 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4711534391





Edit. Looking back (in May) I see that I set my targets as the 50 mile ride each month and a total of 50 points for the year.


----------



## gavgav (31 Jul 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th July (53.56km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern, Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

25th July (54.73 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

31st July (51.06 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

Total= 19 points


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2021)

July 3rd 32.1 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 5th 35.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Botcheston ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Upton ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
July 11th 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
July 25th 32.3 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 31st 36.6 miles 1point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Peckleton ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 34
Points in all challenges 83


----------



## AndreaJ (31 Jul 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> 06/06/21 Northwood- Bettisfield- Welshampton- Ellesmere- Tetchill- Hordley- Bagley- Baschurch -Eyton- Myddlewood- Marton -Burlton- Loppington-Wolver
> 
> 06/06/21 Northwood- Bettisfield- Welshamton- Ellesmere- Tetchill- Hordley- Bagley- Baschurch- Eyton- Myddlewood- Marton- Burlton- Loppington- Wolverley - Home 54km 1 point
> 12/-6/21 Wolverley - Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Yeaton- Montford Bridge- Little Ness- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley - Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood- Home 54.8km 1 point
> ...


July 2021
04/07/21 Wolverley- Loppington- Nonely- Burlton- English Frankton- Lyneal- Welshampton- Breadon Heath- Bettisfield- Northwood- Whixall- Horton - Home. 54.4km 1 point
07/07/21 Horton- Wem- Tilley- Nonely - Myddle- Harmer Hill- Merrington- Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley - Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood- Home. 59.8km 1 point
11/07/21 Northwood- Whixall- Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank-Alkington- Tilstock- Whixall - Prees- Edstaston -Creamore- Horton- Home 53.5km 1 point
14/07/21 Northwood- Wem- Tilley- Nonely- Loppington- Burlton - Myddle- Eyton- Baschurch- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood- Home. 55.4km 1 point
18/07/21 Wolverley- Nonely - Myddle- Merrington- Old Woods- Baschurch- Stamwardine- Bagley- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal- Northwood- Home. 52.7km 1 point
21/07/21 Wolverley- Loppington- English Frankton- Colemere -Lyneal- Welshampton- Breadon Heath- Bettisfield- Northwood- Whixall- Horton- Home. 53.9km 1 point.
25/07/21 Northwood- Welshampton- Ellesmere -Tetchill- Hordley- Bagley- Weston Lullingfields- Marton- Burlton- Lyneal - Loppington- Wolverley- Home. 53.4km 1 point
28/07/21 Whixall- Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank- Whixall- Creamre- Wem- Aston- Barkers Green- Wem- Tilley- Nonely- Loppington- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 52.4km 1 point
Total 28 points


----------



## dickyknees (31 Jul 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
*July
July 4th 90.12kms (56 miles) 2 points*
Llangefni, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Bodedern, Llanddeusant, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bodffordd, Llangefni.
*July 13th ~ 57.9kms (36.10 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Llangadwladr, Ty Croes, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*July 16th ~ 58.5 kms (36.38 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Llangadwladr, Ty Croes, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*July 23rd ~ 51.38 miles (82.kms) 2 points*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Elim, Llantrisant, Carmel, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*July 31st ~ 54.57 kms (33.91 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Carmel, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home. 

*Running total 37 points*


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2021)

Aug 1st 53.6 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Newtown ,Oaks in Charnwood,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington Anstey 

Points in this challenge 36
Points in all challenges 85


----------



## Jon George (1 Aug 2021)

*August 1st*
Ipswich – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – The Trimleys – Old Felixstowe – The Trimleys – Kirton – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Levington – Nacton – Ipswich
*51.5 Km
1 Point

12 Points total.* 

NB Accidently reported 5/7/21 as 6/6/21. I think I got away with it ...


----------



## steverob (1 Aug 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*1st August: 31.22 miles* - Abandoned my planned 70+ miler when the rain that the forecasts said was meant to be a brief shower, turned out to be a downpour which would have continued for most of the rest of my ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/5721047078 - 1 point

*Total so far: 57 points*


----------



## Saluki (1 Aug 2021)

January to June 2021 29 points.

July
02/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5564719268 Norwich, Venta Icenorum, Thurton, Loddon, Bramerton, Whitlingham, home. 50km 1pt
07/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5591324913 Downham Market, Barroway Drove, Marshland St James, Tilley St Lawrence, Magdalen, Wimbotsham, Bexwell Downham. 50km 1pt. Roads were empty.
10/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5605335390 Norwich, Wymondham, Silfield, Hethel, Mulbarton, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, Norwich 50km 1pt

August
01/08/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5723248923 Downham Market, Magdalen, Tilney, Marshland St James, Barroway Drove, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 51.6km 1point

Total: 33 points


----------



## C R (1 Aug 2021)

August 1st 

Kempsey, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Apperley, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, Defford, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home

67.9 km


----------



## Eribiste (2 Aug 2021)

Eckington, Beckford, Alderton, Toddington, Stanway Hill, Winchcombe, Gretton, Tewkesbury, Home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5725871674

62km


----------



## Domus (2 Aug 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 43 points.


----------



## Willd (2 Aug 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 

Aug* *2 - 35.41 miles, 1,421ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Holdenby, East Haddon, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, home.


----------



## footloose crow (2 Aug 2021)

August is done….

Castelnaud to Salviac and back via Roque Gageac. 57k. Dordogne region. 

Its raining in our bit of France and not especially warm. Thunderstorms tomorrow.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2021)

July got off to a bit of a flyer with 5 qualifying rides in the first 8 days, but then life, weather & work got in the way again with just one more 50k+ ride for the remainder of the month


Jenkins said:


> July 1st, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Kesgrave, Martlesham, Bucklesham & Kirton, 56.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5558343010
> July 2nd, Brightwell, Woodbridge, Rendlesham, Snape, Theberton, Yoxford, Bruisyard, Parham, Wickham Market, Woodbridge & Bucklesham, 102.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5563145609
> July 5th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Martlesham, Little & Great Bealings, Tuddenham, Westerfield, Claydon, Bramford, Sproughton, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 72.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5578847696
> July 7th, Lowestoft via Wodbridge, Wickham Market, Parham, Peasenhall, Halesworth, Uggeshall & Rushmere, 84km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5589374992/
> ...


August's banker ride was done this afternoon with effectively a reverse route of the mid July on & off road ride 
August 2nd, Foxhall, Rushmere, Tuddenham, Playford, Kesgrave, Martlesham, Waldingfield, Newbourne & Falkenham on & off road, 63.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5726883560


----------



## dickyknees (4 Aug 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.

*August
August 3rd ~ 100kms (62.44 miles) 3 points. *
Home, Holy Island loop, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosgoch, Maenaddwyn, Capel Goch, Llangefni, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, home.

*Running total 40 points*


----------



## Domus (5 Aug 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point

Running total 44 points.


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 

Aug* *2 - 35.41 miles, 1,421ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Holdenby, East Haddon, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, home.

*Aug 7 - 50.53 miles, 2,095ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Old Brownsover, Brownsover, Catthorpe, Swinford, South Kilworth, North Kilworth, Mowsley, Laughton, Gumley, Theddingworth, Sibbertoft, Sulby, Welford, South Kilworth, Walcote, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Easenhall, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## bluenotebob (8 Aug 2021)

August 8th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Evriguet – la Corbinais – la Ville Jallu – la Cotinaie – Brignac – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.64km 1 point

Total points in this challenge : 25

Total points in all challenges : 36


----------



## 13 rider (8 Aug 2021)

Aug 1st 53.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Newtown ,Oaks in Charnwood,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington Anstey
Aug 8th 31.9 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Stanton under Bardon ,Ratby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 37
Points in all challenges 86


----------



## C R (8 Aug 2021)

August 8th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Dunstall, Lower Strensham, Hill Croome, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home. 

69.7km


----------



## Jon George (9 Aug 2021)

*August 6th*
Ipswich – Copdock – Raydon – Hintlesham – Sproughton – Ipswich – Westerfield – Ipswich
*52 Km
1 Point

13 Points total.*


----------



## bluenotebob (9 Aug 2021)

August 8th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Evriguet – la Corbinais – la Ville Jallu – la Cotinaie – Brignac – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.64km 1 point

*August 9th 2021* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.33km 1 point

Total points in this challenge : 26
Total points in all challenges : 37


----------



## steverob (10 Aug 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*1st August: 31.22 miles* - Abandoned my planned 70+ miler when the rain that the forecasts said was meant to be a brief shower, turned out to be a downpour which would have continued for most of the rest of my ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/5721047078 - 1 point
*10th August: 32.01 miles* - Probably my final chance to get a midweek point as from next week I'll no longer be working from home. Route out to Haddenham with lots of meandering to achieve the required mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/5770981627 - 1 point

*Total so far: 58 points*


----------



## Sbudge (11 Aug 2021)

3rd January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4560760296) NW6, Borehamwood and New Barnet loop
9th January, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4592731425) Wendover - Stoke Hammond loop, -2 degrees average
6th February, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4743877357) Wendover, Chesham - mud and sun
19th February, 52.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4812310391) NW6 - Greenwich loop
5th March, 56.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4894716456) North London loop, first 50km ride for N+1
12th March, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4934077390) Westward in the wind, out to West Drayton and back
21st March, 53.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4984340771) Wendover, Tring and Wingrave
27th March, 51.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/5019583092) Wendover, Gt Missenden and Stoke Mandeville
8th April, 51.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5091985785) West London wanderings
18th April, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5148192772) Wendover - Haddenham loop, a quicker one than usual
27th April, 51.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5202704461) NW6 - Enfield and the 'Valley' towpaths
9th May, 51.97km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5266833087) Forth valley 50
16th May, 54.48km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5306307092) Not a Kop Out, Chiltern ridge loop
22nd May, 52.46km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5338843486) Muddy Chiltern ridge loop
6th June, 51.91km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5423366872) Sunday Chiltern Gravel loop
9th June, 51.01km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5442179427) East London loop
19th June, 58.39km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5495694458 and https://www.strava.com/activities/5495691035) Aberfoyle and Loch Katrine
2nd July, 51.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5563051238) Very S(c)illy half century...Tresco 
25th July, 86.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5686051520 and https://www.strava.com/activities/5686027641) Galloway Gravel, first ride
26th July, 75.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5690762518) Mull of Galloway loop
27th July, 50.28km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5695528643) Riding the 'Raiders Road', forest of Galloway gravel
29th July, 60.81km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5706436050) Wicker Man special, down to the 'Isle of Whithorn'
30th July, 50.14km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5711278219) Carrick Forest gravel loop
1st August, 50.21km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5722303439) Back in London, NW London loop


----------



## Chap sur le velo (13 Aug 2021)

For once got in early will update later in month but I'm still in the game.
Used Ride with GPS to plan a route back form Brighton (train down) and I was really impressed with the quiet well paved roads it chose. A couple of gravel paths near Sutton and a nightmare bit of A24 were slight belmishes but |I had a great time. My longest ride 130 km and easily the most meters climbed. 12 08
https://www.strava.com/activities/5782121920

Regular 50km ride up to Epping Forrest. 10 08
https://www.strava.com/activities/5770825743


----------



## 13 rider (14 Aug 2021)

Aug 1st 53.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Newtown ,Oaks in Charnwood,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington Anstey
Aug 8th 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Stanton under Bardon ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 14th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 38
Points in all challenges 90


----------



## gavgav (14 Aug 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th July (53.56km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern, Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

25th July (54.73 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

31st July (51.06 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

14th August (52.96 km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Estuary-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

Total= 20 points


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Aug 2021)

January to July, inclusive, 8 points.

Today, August 14th, 46 miles, making 9 points.
Bognor Regis, Westergate, Fontwell, Slindon, Eartham, Petworth, Halfway Bridge, Easebourne, Midhurst, Cocking, Singleton, Lavant, Chichester, Mundham, Pagham.

Fastest speed a little higher then the previous ride down Duncton Hill, 43mph! This without trying really, no hard pedalling, but I’m not sure whether I’m brave enough to try to break this.
Some hills which dropped my right down when climbing, but I got back, and have some little aches in my legs, but nothing serious, oh, and an indicated 93 degrees too, according to the Elemnt, and it was a glorious day!
9 points in total.


----------



## Jon George (14 Aug 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> Fastest speed a little higher then the previous ride down Duncton Hill, 43mph! This without trying really, no hard pedalling, but I’m not sure whether I’m brave enough to try to break this.


Yes, you are.


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Aug 2021)

Jon George said:


> Yes, you are.


🤣🤣 maybe you don’t know me very well!  Or maybe you know me better than I know you!


----------



## Domus (15 Aug 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point
August 13 Walney, Roa Island, Ulverston, Greenodd, Cartmel and Grange 59.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 45 points.


----------



## bruce1530 (15 Aug 2021)

Jan: 1 point
Feb: 3 points
Mar: 3 points
April: 5 points
May: 3 points
June: 7 points
July: 3 points

August 15: Saltcoats-Dunlop-Stewarton, 50k
August 29: Saltcoats-Ardrossan-Largs-Wemyss Bay. 60k


Total: 27 points.


----------



## aferris2 (15 Aug 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point
30 Mar 50.91 mi Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 1371 ft. 2 points
20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m. 1 point
11 May 50.45 mi Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 735 ft. 2 points
30 May 50.95 mi Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, STock. 1207 ft. 2 points
03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m 3 points.
18 Jul 50.44 mi Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock, 
Billericay. 1621 ft. 2 points
15 Aug 66.76 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay 448m. 1 point
*Total 16 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Aug 2021)

August 8th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Evriguet – la Corbinais – la Ville Jallu – la Cotinaie – Brignac – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.64km 1 point

August 9th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.33km 1 point

*August 15th 2021* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – la Mormazière – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Cantomheuc – la Ville Mulot – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Linho – Villeneuve – Coëtmeur – la Mulotière – la Croix de l’Iff – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 58.16km 1 point

Total points in this challenge : 27
Total points in all challenges : 38


----------



## C R (15 Aug 2021)

August 15th

St Peters, Worcester, Hallow, Holt Heath, Great Wittley, Martley, Berrow Green, Crown East, Bransford, Leigh Sinton, Madresfield, Guarlford, The Rhydd, Upton, Earls Croome, Kinnersley, Pirton, Hatfield, Home. 

75.6km.


----------



## steverob (15 Aug 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*1st August: 31.22 miles* - Abandoned my planned 70+ miler when the rain that the forecasts said was meant to be a brief shower, turned out to be a downpour which would have continued for most of the rest of my ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/5721047078 - 1 point
*10th August: 32.01 miles* - Probably my final chance to get a midweek point as from next week I'll no longer be working from home. Route out to Haddenham with lots of meandering to achieve the required mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/5770981627 - 1 point
*15th August: 76.39 miles* - The third attempt at doing my planned route out to Towcester and this time I completed it! No major climbs but very little flat either - https://www.strava.com/activities/5797998962 - 3 points

*Total so far: 61 points*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Aug 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points
11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point
18 April - 50.8 km (31.47 mi) - 1 point
12 May - 66.6 km (41.38 mi) - 1 point
16 May - 56.25 km (34.95 mi) - 1 point
23 May - 62.51 km (38.84 mi) - 1 point
8 June - 108.67 km (67.52 mi) - 3 points
11 June - 55.12 km (34.25 mi) - 1 point
1 July - 52.56 km (32.66 mi) - 1 point
2 July - 54.78 km (34.04 mi) - 1 point
7 July - 123.69 km (76.86 mi) - 3 points

*16 August - 53.33 km (33.14 mi) - 1 point*
Thorpe Salvin - Rhodesia - Worksop - Manton - Clumber Park - Cuckney - Whaley Thorns - Elmton - Clowne - Barlborough - Harthill

*Total: 19 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (17 Aug 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points

Aug 14 First time out in an absolute age (https://www.strava.com/activities/5788705557) 100.84km, 219m
Aug 17 Weather is holding  (https://www.strava.com/activities/5799917671) 51.03km, 113m


Total 82 points


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Aug 2021)

August 8th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Evriguet – la Corbinais – la Ville Jallu – la Cotinaie – Brignac – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.64km 1 point

August 9th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.33km 1 point

August 15th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – la Mormazière – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Cantomheuc – la Ville Mulot – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Linho – Villeneuve – Coëtmeur – la Mulotière – le Croix de l’Iff – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 58.16km 1 point

*August 18th 2021* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Ville Jallu – la Verca – Bellouan – Ménéac – Landual – Carenan – Quénogé – le Croix de l’Iff – la Mulotière – Launay Caro – Villeneuve – Chateau Trô – le Murtay – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.21km 1 point

Total points in this challenge : 28
Total points in all challenges : 39


----------



## Bazzer (19 Aug 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms
March
6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Padgate, Rixton, Culcheth, home 55 kms.
April
10th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Winwick, Houghton Green, Croft, Culcheth loop (x2) 52kms
May
19th Winwick, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.5kms.
June
4th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.4kms.
24th Houghton Green, Bruche, Latchford, Grappenhall, High Legh, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.4 kms.
July
16th
Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Tatton, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51kms.
August
18th Culcheth, Warburton, Agden, Tatton, High Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52 kms


----------



## steverob (19 Aug 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*1st August: 31.22 miles* - Abandoned my planned 70+ miler when the rain that the forecasts said was meant to be a brief shower, turned out to be a downpour which would have continued for most of the rest of my ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/5721047078 - 1 point
*10th August: 32.01 miles* - Probably my final chance to get a midweek point as from next week I'll no longer be working from home. Route out to Haddenham with lots of meandering to achieve the required mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/5770981627 - 1 point
*15th August: 76.39 miles* - The third attempt at doing my planned route out to Towcester and this time I completed it! No major climbs but very little flat either - https://www.strava.com/activities/5797998962 - 3 points
*19th August: 33.49 miles* - Rode a lap around Beauly Firth in the Inverness area as part of my prep for Etape Loch Ness on Sunday - https://www.strava.com/activities/5817941447 - 1 point

*Total so far: 62 points*


----------



## steverob (20 Aug 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*1st August: 31.22 miles* - Abandoned my planned 70+ miler when the rain that the forecasts said was meant to be a brief shower, turned out to be a downpour which would have continued for most of the rest of my ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/5721047078 - 1 point
*10th August: 32.01 miles* - Probably my final chance to get a midweek point as from next week I'll no longer be working from home. Route out to Haddenham with lots of meandering to achieve the required mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/5770981627 - 1 point
*15th August: 76.39 miles* - The third attempt at doing my planned route out to Towcester and this time I completed it! No major climbs but very little flat either - https://www.strava.com/activities/5797998962 - 3 points
*19th August: 33.49 miles* - Rode a lap around Beauly Firth in the Inverness area as part of my prep for Etape Loch Ness on Sunday - https://www.strava.com/activities/5817941447 - 1 point
*20th August: 41.17 miles* - Another Inverness ride, this time featuring a long climb (needed the practice) and visits to Clava Cairns and Culloden - https://www.strava.com/activities/5822695838 - 1 point

*Total so far: 63 points*


----------



## 13 rider (21 Aug 2021)

Aug 1st 53.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Newtown ,Oaks in Charnwood,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington Anstey
Aug 8th 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Stanton under Bardon ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 14th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Aug 21st 31.1 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby , Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 39
Points in all challenges 91


----------



## Rob and Alison (22 Aug 2021)

January
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
February
27th. 50km Morning Ride with Stig | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
March
25th 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
April
17th 100km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
23rd 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
May
1st 53km Kirton for cake | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
June
12th 104km Scunthorpe Ridgeway - Tiled. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
13th 61km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
26th 103km Shopping in Lincoln, then to Seven Districts for a Puppacino. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
July
16th 55 miles Caistor to Orby | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
17th 58 miles Orby to Caistor | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig 
31st 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
August
1st 53km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
14th 110km Wolds 100 Audax | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig, (Stig's first Audax)
21st 105km Horncastle 100km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig


----------



## C R (22 Aug 2021)

August 22nd

Kempsey, Severn Stoke, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Corse, Tirley, Lower Apperley, Tredington, Oxenton, Ashcurch, Bredon, Eckington, Defford, Besford, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home. 

70.8 km


----------



## 13 rider (22 Aug 2021)

Aug 1st 53.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Newtown ,Oaks in Charnwood,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington Anstey
Aug 8th 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Stanton under Bardon ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 14th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Aug 21st 31.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby , Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Aug 22nd 33.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 40
Points in all challenges 96


----------



## steverob (22 Aug 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*1st August: 31.22 miles* - Abandoned my planned 70+ miler when the rain that the forecasts said was meant to be a brief shower, turned out to be a downpour which would have continued for most of the rest of my ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/5721047078 - 1 point
*10th August: 32.01 miles* - Probably my final chance to get a midweek point as from next week I'll no longer be working from home. Route out to Haddenham with lots of meandering to achieve the required mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/5770981627 - 1 point
*15th August: 76.39 miles* - The third attempt at doing my planned route out to Towcester and this time I completed it! No major climbs but very little flat either - https://www.strava.com/activities/5797998962 - 3 points
*19th August: 33.49 miles* - Rode a lap around Beauly Firth in the Inverness area as part of my prep for Etape Loch Ness on Sunday - https://www.strava.com/activities/5817941447 - 1 point
*20th August: 41.17 miles* - Another Inverness ride, this time featuring a long climb (needed the practice) and visits to Clava Cairns and Culloden - https://www.strava.com/activities/5822695838 - 1 point
*22nd August: 65.01 miles* - Etape Loch Ness 2021, first closed-road sportive since Covid began. Very enjoyable, even the big climb wasn’t that bad - https://www.strava.com/activities/5833270692 - 3 points

*Total so far: 66 points*


----------



## Domus (22 Aug 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point
August 13 Walney, Roa Island, Ulverston, Greenodd, Cartmel and Grange 59.6 Kms 1 point
August 20/21 Night ride London to Cambridge 124 .8 Kms 3 points

Running total 48 points.


----------



## fatjel (22 Aug 2021)

Jan 16th Carmarthen -- LLandeilo -- Carmarthen . 52.88 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4630560145
Feb 3rd Carmarthen - Carmarthen 52.27 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4727351679
March 13th Carmarthen - LLanarthney - around Carmarthen 51.16 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4939110258
April 15th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5131119112
May 15th Carmarthen - Llanarthney - Carmarthen and a bit 50.69 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5299301838
June 19th Carmarthen - New Inn - Carmarthen 51.17 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5497116192
July 25th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.36 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5685088970 
August 22nd Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5834010488


----------



## Willd (22 Aug 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 

Aug* *2 - 35.41 miles, 1,421ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Holdenby, East Haddon, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, home.

*Aug 7 - 50.53 miles, 2,095ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Old Brownsover, Brownsover, Catthorpe, Swinford, South Kilworth, North Kilworth, Mowsley, Laughton, Gumley, Theddingworth, Sibbertoft, Sulby, Welford, South Kilworth, Walcote, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Easenhall, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home. 

*Aug 22 - 37.70 miles, 1,067ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Weston under Wetherley, Cubbington, Royal Leamington Spa (Lillington, Sydenham, Whitnash), Warwick (Heathcote, Hawkes Farm, Warwick Gates), Tachbrook Mallory, Hunningham Hill, Princethorpe, Stretton-on-Dunsmore, Dunchurch, Cawston, home.


----------



## Saluki (22 Aug 2021)

January to June 2021 29 points.

July
02/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5564719268 Norwich, Venta Icenorum, Thurton, Loddon, Bramerton, Whitlingham, home. 50km 1pt
07/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5591324913 Downham Market, Barroway Drove, Marshland St James, Tilley St Lawrence, Magdalen, Wimbotsham, Bexwell Downham. 50km 1pt. Roads were empty.
10/07/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5605335390 Norwich, Wymondham, Silfield, Hethel, Mulbarton, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, Norwich 50km 1pt

August
01/08/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5723248923 Downham Market, Magdalen, Tilney, Marshland St James, Barroway Drove, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 51.6km 1point
22/08/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5835613113 Norwich, Drayton, Horsford, Salhouse, Woodfords Brewary in Woodbastwick, South Waltham, Little Plumstead, Rackheath, Norwich 55km 1pt

Total: 34 points


----------



## Nomadski (23 Aug 2021)

Hey look - it's not even September and I'm posting my rides!

14 points carried forward

3rd August - Fallowfield, Stockport, Disley, Bollington, Poynton, Didsbury - 46.62 miles - 1 point - https://www.strava.com/activities/5733384868

10th August - NCN62 from Chorlton to Grappenhall, Little Bollington, NCN62 back - 36.85 miles - 1 point - https://www.strava.com/activities/5733384868

17th August - Northern Moor, Timperley, Tatton Park, Appleton Thorn, Grappenhall, Oldfield Brow, Sale Moor - 40.86 miles - 1 point - https://www.strava.com/activities/5809528653

23rd August - Withington, Cheadle Hulme, High Lane, Bollington, Poynton, Stockport, Levenshulme - 44.57 miles - 1 point - https://www.strava.com/activities/5840871098

Total - 18 points.


----------



## Gibbo9 (24 Aug 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points

Aug 14 First time out in an absolute age (https://www.strava.com/activities/5788705557) 100.84km, 219m
Aug 17 Weather is holding  (https://www.strava.com/activities/5799917671) 51.03km, 113m
Aug 24 Social ride out with friends (https://www.strava.com/activities/5826151400) 64.32km, 790m


Total 83 points


----------



## Spinney (24 Aug 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery
*April
25th - 32 miles - 1 point*: Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Norton, Foxley, Easton Grey, Wotton under Edge
*May
9th - 35 miles - 1 point* Crosby Ravensworth, Orton, Sunbiggin Tarn, Appleby, Bolton, Morland, CR
*12th - 33 miles - 1 point *Tebay, Sedburgh, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Tebay
*June
19th - 32 miles - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall
*July
7th - 31 miles - 1 point *Mungrisdale, Hesket Newmarket, Sebergham, Greystoke
*26th - 50.5 km - 1 point* Cromhall, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe
*August
24th - 50.4 miles - 2 points* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Acton Turville, Yatton Keynall, Biddestone, Lacock [Lunch!!], Biddestone, YK, Grittleton, Luckington, Sopworth, H Upton

*Running total: 12 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (25 Aug 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points

Aug 14 First time out in an absolute age (https://www.strava.com/activities/5788705557) 100.84km, 219m
Aug 17 Weather is holding  (https://www.strava.com/activities/5799917671) 51.03km, 113m
Aug 21 Social ride out with friends (https://www.strava.com/activities/5826151400) 64.32km, 790m
Aug 25 Managed to bag another one before the heavens opened (https://www.strava.com/activities/5848243149) 50.23km, 48m

Total 84 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (26 Aug 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points

Aug 14 First time out in an absolute age (https://www.strava.com/activities/5788705557) 100.84km, 219m
Aug 17 Weather is holding  (https://www.strava.com/activities/5799917671) 51.03km, 113m
Aug 21 Social ride out with friends (https://www.strava.com/activities/5826151400) 64.32km, 790m
Aug 25 Managed to bag another one before the heavens opened (https://www.strava.com/activities/5848243149) 50.23km, 48m
Aug 26 Another whilst the weather is holding, sort of (https://www.strava.com/activities/5854093352) 50.88km, 125m

Total 85 points


----------



## Willd (26 Aug 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 

Aug* *2 - 35.41 miles, 1,421ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Holdenby, East Haddon, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, home.

*Aug 7 - 50.53 miles, 2,095ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Old Brownsover, Brownsover, Catthorpe, Swinford, South Kilworth, North Kilworth, Mowsley, Laughton, Gumley, Theddingworth, Sibbertoft, Sulby, Welford, South Kilworth, Walcote, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Easenhall, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Aug 22 - 37.70 miles, 1,067ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Weston under Wetherley, Cubbington, Royal Leamington Spa (Lillington, Sydenham, Whitnash), Warwick (Heathcote, Hawkes Farm, Warwick Gates), Tachbrook Mallory, Hunningham Hill, Princethorpe, Stretton-on-Dunsmore, Dunchurch, Cawston, home.

*Aug 26 - 52.16 miles, 1,797ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton under Fosse, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Ullesthorpe, Gilmorton, Peatling Parva, Peatling Magna, Foston, Countesthorpe, Peatling Magna, Willoughby Waterleys, Ashby Magna, Dunton Bassett, Leire, Ashby Parva, Cross in Hand, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Cathiron, Little Lawford, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## dickyknees (27 Aug 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.

*August
August 3rd ~ 100kms (62.44 miles) 3 points. *
Home, Holy Island loop, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosgoch, Maenaddwyn, Capel Goch, Llangefni, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, home.
*August 26th ~ 53.10kms (33.4 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Holy Island loop, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Running total 41 points*


----------



## Domus (27 Aug 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point
August 13 Walney, Roa Island, Ulverston, Greenodd, Cartmel and Grange 59.6 Kms 1 point
August 20/21 Night ride London to Cambridge 124 .8 Kms 3 points
August 26 Prescot, Rainford, Orrell, Shevington, Tyldesley, Ainsworth, Tottington, Edenfield and home 98 Kms 2 points

Running total 50 points.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Aug 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km*

March 9th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *55km*
March 17th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.5km*

April 3rd:- Home-Lyne-CHobham-Lightwater-Sunninghill-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*

May 7th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *65.9km*

June 2nd:-Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Pirbright-Chobham-Virginia Water-Home. *57km*

July 3rd:- Home-St Annes Hill-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *58.99km* 

August 28th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *61.5km*


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2021)

Aug 1st 53.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Newtown ,Oaks in Charnwood,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington Anstey
Aug 8th 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Stanton under Bardon ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 14th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Aug 21st 31.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby , Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Aug 22nd 33.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Aug 29th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Groby ,Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 42
Points in all challenges 98


----------



## Willd (29 Aug 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 

Aug* *2 - 35.41 miles, 1,421ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Holdenby, East Haddon, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, home.

*Aug 7 - 50.53 miles, 2,095ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Old Brownsover, Brownsover, Catthorpe, Swinford, South Kilworth, North Kilworth, Mowsley, Laughton, Gumley, Theddingworth, Sibbertoft, Sulby, Welford, South Kilworth, Walcote, Magna Park, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Easenhall, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Aug 22 - 37.70 miles, 1,067ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Weston under Wetherley, Cubbington, Royal Leamington Spa (Lillington, Sydenham, Whitnash), Warwick (Heathcote, Hawkes Farm, Warwick Gates), Tachbrook Mallory, Hunningham Hill, Princethorpe, Stretton-on-Dunsmore, Dunchurch, Cawston, home.

*Aug 26 - 52.16 miles, 1,797ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton under Fosse, Street Ashton, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Ullesthorpe, Gilmorton, Peatling Parva, Peatling Magna, Foston, Countesthorpe, Peatling Magna, Willoughby Waterleys, Ashby Magna, Dunton Bassett, Leire, Ashby Parva, Cross in Hand, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Cathiron, Little Lawford, Newbold on Avon, home.

*Aug 29 - 36.58 miles, 1,102ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Stoneleigh, Leek Wootton, Kenilworth, Leek Wootton, New Cubbington, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Burnthurst, Stretton-on-Dunsmore, Cawston, home.


----------



## Domus (29 Aug 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point
August 13 Walney, Roa Island, Ulverston, Greenodd, Cartmel and Grange 59.6 Kms 1 point
August 20/21 Night ride London to Cambridge 124 .8 Kms 3 points
August 26 Prescot, Rainford, Orrell, Shevington, Tyldesley, Ainsworth, Tottington, Edenfield and home 98 Kms 2 points
August 29 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 55.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 51 points.


----------



## C R (29 Aug 2021)

August 29th 

St Peters, Worcester, Hallow, Holt Heath, Great Wittley, Stanford Bridge, Upper Sapey, Bromyard Downs, Bringsty, Knightwick, Powick, Lower Wick, St Peters, Home

73.5km


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Aug 2021)

27 January - 75.27 km (46.77 mi) - 1 point
26 February - 51.3 km (31.88 mi) - 1 point
18 March - 80.63 km (50.1 mi) - 2 points
11 April - 54.8 km (34 mi) - 1 point
18 April - 50.8 km (31.47 mi) - 1 point
12 May - 66.6 km (41.38 mi) - 1 point
16 May - 56.25 km (34.95 mi) - 1 point
23 May - 62.51 km (38.84 mi) - 1 point
8 June - 108.67 km (67.52 mi) - 3 points
11 June - 55.12 km (34.25 mi) - 1 point
1 July - 52.56 km (32.66 mi) - 1 point
2 July - 54.78 km (34.04 mi) - 1 point
7 July - 123.69 km (76.86 mi) - 3 points
16 August - 53.33 km (33.14 mi) - 1 point

*29 August - 54.36 km (33.78 mi) - 1 Point*
Bolsover - Stoney Houghton - Mansfield Woodhouse - Clipstone - Kings Clipstone - Edwinstowe - Budby - Cuckney - Elmton - Clowne - Bolsover

Total: 20 points


----------



## 13 rider (30 Aug 2021)

1st 53.6 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Newtown ,Oaks in Charnwood,Loughborough ,Cossington ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington Anstey
Aug 8th 31.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Stanton under Bardon ,Ratby ,Anstey
Aug 14th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Aug 21st 31.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby , Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Aug 22nd 33.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Aug 29th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Groby ,Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Aug 30th 32.9 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 43
Points in all challenges 99


----------



## steverob (30 Aug 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*1st August: 31.22 miles* - Abandoned my planned 70+ miler when the rain that the forecasts said was meant to be a brief shower, turned out to be a downpour which would have continued for most of the rest of my ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/5721047078 - 1 point
*10th August: 32.01 miles* - Probably my final chance to get a midweek point as from next week I'll no longer be working from home. Route out to Haddenham with lots of meandering to achieve the required mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/5770981627 - 1 point
*15th August: 76.39 miles* - The third attempt at doing my planned route out to Towcester and this time I completed it! No major climbs but very little flat either - https://www.strava.com/activities/5797998962 - 3 points
*19th August: 33.49 miles* - Rode a lap around Beauly Firth in the Inverness area as part of my prep for Etape Loch Ness on Sunday - https://www.strava.com/activities/5817941447 - 1 point
*20th August: 41.17 miles* - Another Inverness ride, this time featuring a long climb (needed the practice) and visits to Clava Cairns and Culloden - https://www.strava.com/activities/5822695838 - 1 point
*22nd August: 65.01 miles* - Etape Loch Ness 2021, first closed-road sportive since Covid began. Very enjoyable, even the big climb wasn’t that bad - https://www.strava.com/activities/5833270692 - 3 points
*30th August: 31.10 miles* - A short ride out to see a new local cycleway (or rather, an extension to an existing one) that I then extended to make a full 50km route - https://www.strava.com/activities/5877884625 - 1 point

*Total so far: 67 points*


----------



## Jenkins (30 Aug 2021)

End of the month update

August 3rd, Diss to Norwich & back, 83.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5731901908 
August 14th, Anti-clockwise Westerfield loop, 59.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5791617810
August 17th, Shorter clockwise Westerfield loop, 50.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5806929088
August 18th, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Westerfield, Henley, Claydon, Bramford, Sproughton, Ipswich & Buckleshem, 66.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5813361734
August 19th, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Foxhall, Ipswich & Levington, 53.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5818863258
August 30th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Westerfield, Martlersham, Waldingfield, Newborne & Kirton, 69.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5877494897


----------



## Gibbo9 (1 Sep 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points

Sep 1 River bimble in the dark (https://www.strava.com/activities/5887216535) 50.99km, 101m

Total 86 points


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Sep 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> July 2021
> 04/07/21 Wolverley- Loppington- Nonely- Burlton- English Frankton- Lyneal- Welshampton- Breadon Heath- Bettisfield- Northwood- Whixall- Horton - Home. 54.4km 1 point
> 07/07/21 Horton- Wem- Tilley- Nonely - Myddle- Harmer Hill- Merrington- Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley - Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood- Home. 59.8km 1 point
> 11/07/21 Northwood- Whixall- Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank-Alkington- Tilstock- Whixall - Prees- Edstaston -Creamore- Horton- Home 53.5km 1 point
> ...


August 2021 01/08/21 Wolverley- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Old Woods- Eyton- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood - Home. 53.7km 1 point
04/08/21 Nonely- Commonwood- Myddle- Burlton- English Frankton- Lyneal - Welshampton- Bettisfield- Whixall- Home. 51.9km 1 point
11/08/21 Northwood- Bettisfield- Welshampton- Ellesmere- Tetchill- Weston Lullingfields- Marton - Burlton- English Frankton- Lyneal- Loppington- Wolverley - Home. 52.3 km 1 point
20/08/21 Horton- None;y- Myddle- Merrington-Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley - Lee- Ellesmere- Lyneal- Northwood- Home. 53.6km 1 point
25/08/21 Whixall- Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank- Alkington- Tilstock- Whixa-- -Coton- Steele Heath- Prees- Edstaston- Creamore- Wem - Aston- Barkers Green- Tilley- Loppington- Home. 52.4km 1 point
September 2021 01/09/21 nONELY- Myddle- Harmer Hill- Merrington- Old Woods -Walford Heath- Baschurch- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley -Lee- Ellesmere- Weshampton- Northwood- Home 52.5km 1 point
Total 34 points


----------



## slow scot (2 Sep 2021)

July. (Continued)

8th. (50km). Deeside line/ Blacktop ride via Garlogie.
10th. (61km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
13th. (69km). Alford, Suie hill, Rhynie, Cabrach loop, Clatt loop, Auchleven, Keig,, Montgarrie, Alford.
15th. (52km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Skene school, Westhill, Blacktop.
16th. (56km). Anti clockwise version of yesterday, plus Dunecht estate loop.
18th. (56km). As per yesterday.
19th. (57km). From Five Mile Garage, Westhill, Col de Millbuie, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Hill of Fare/Hirn loop, Drum, Deeside line.
20th. (62km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills plus the wee extra loop, new castle route, South Deeside to Crathes bridge, Hirn, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Skene school, Five Mile Garage.
21st. (61km). Blacktop, Col de Millbuie, Skene school and Loch, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
25th. (55km). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene school and Loch, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, back roads to Culter, North Deeside road.
26th. (55km). Ballater, South Deeside and Lochnagar distillery, Balmoral, Old Military road, Gairn Shiel, Glas Choille climb, return same way minus distillery loop.
30th. (60km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school and Loch, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Hill of Fare/Hirn loop, Drum, Deeside line.
31st. (63km). As yesterday minus Hirn loop, but with Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, and Deeside line added.

August.

2nd. (69km). Deeside line, Dum, Hirn, Banchory (Ride cafe), Glenhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
7th. (68km). Anti clockwise two cols loop.
10th. (54km). Blacktop, off piste route to Contlaw, Deeside line, Drum, Flora’s, Dum, Deeside line.
12th. (55km). Blacktop, Westhill, Skene school and Loch, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
14th. (73km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Garrol hill, Banchory, Crathes Castle back road, Hirn, Flora’s, Cullerlie standing stones, Garlogie, Blacktop.
16th. (68km). Deeside line to Crathes, South Deeside road, Banchory, Hill of Brathens, Hirn, Cullerlie standing stones, Garlogie, Blacktop.
18th. (68km). Anti clockwise two cols route.
22nd. (55km). As per 12th August.
24th. (68km). Ballater, South Deeside to Dinnet, Logie Coldstone, Heughhead, Strathdon, back roads to Culfork, Corgarff, Glas Choille climb, Gairn Shiel, Glen Gairn, Ballater.
27th. (55km). As per 12th August.
28th. (60km). As per yesterday plus Hill of Fare/Hirn loop.

September.

1st. (77km). Blacktop, Westhill, Auchronie, Back roads to Kintore and River Don crossing, Golf course back roads to Inverurie, Donside road to Shakin Brig footbridge across River Don, Kemnay, Craigearn, loop through Castle Fraser grounds, Dunecht estate and lochan, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.

Total Points: 90


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Sep 2021)

September 2nd 2021 Home – la Ville Halligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.23km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 29
Total points in all challenges: 44


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2021)

2nd September, Pre-work loop out to Westerfield via Levington, Nacton & Ipswich and back via Rushmere & Bucklesham, 52.6km, Pre-work 50k quickie | Ride | Strava


----------



## dickyknees (4 Sep 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points. 

*September 
September 4th ~ 55.07 kms (34.22 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Running total 42 points*


----------



## steverob (4 Sep 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points*
4th September: 50.04 miles* - A relaxed ride to visit a tiny hamlet in the middle of nowhere, or at least it was until I turned around and realised I'd had a tailwind for the last 25 miles and now had to ride straight back in to it! - https://www.strava.com/activities/5904349100 - 2 points

*Total so far: 69 points* (nice)


----------



## C R (4 Sep 2021)

September 4th

Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home. 

69.8 km


----------



## Eribiste (4 Sep 2021)

https://www.strava.com/activities/5902763262
Today's tootle around the lanes of rural Worcestershire, clocking up 51km. Pershore, Norton, Kempsey, Kinnersley, Twyning, Tewkesbury and back to Eckington.


----------



## Jon George (5 Sep 2021)

*Sept 5th*
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Kirton – Newbourne – Walderingfield Heath – Martlesham – Woodbridge – Hasketon – Debach – Otley – Swilland – Witnesham - Westerfield – Ipswich
*51.5 Km
1 Point

14 Points total.*


----------



## Saluki (5 Sep 2021)

January to July 2021 32 points.

August
01/08/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5723248923 Downham Market, Magdalen, Tilney, Marshland St James, Barroway Drove, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 51.6km 1point
22/08/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5835613113 Norwich, Drayton, Horsford, Salhouse, Woodfords Brewary in Woodbastwick, South Waltham, Little Plumstead, Rackheath, Norwich 55km 1pt

September
04/09/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5906300570 Norwich, Postwick, Brundall, Woodbastwick, Rackheath, St Faiths, Drayton, Home. 50km 1pt

Total: 35 points


----------



## Willd (5 Sep 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 

Sep 5 - 76.35 miles, 3,446ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishops Itchington, Knightcote, Northend, Warmington, Lower Tadmarton, Wigginton Heath, Wigginton, Swerford Heath, Great Tew, South Newington, Bloxham, Broughton, North Newington, Wroxton, Horley, Shotteswell, Mollington, Ladbroke, Southam, Long Itchington, Birdingbury, Bourton on Dunsmore, Cawston, home.


----------



## Sbudge (6 Sep 2021)

3rd January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4560760296) NW6, Borehamwood and New Barnet loop
9th January, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4592731425) Wendover - Stoke Hammond loop, -2 degrees average
6th February, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4743877357) Wendover, Chesham - mud and sun
19th February, 52.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4812310391) NW6 - Greenwich loop
5th March, 56.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4894716456) North London loop, first 50km ride for N+1
12th March, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4934077390) Westward in the wind, out to West Drayton and back
21st March, 53.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4984340771) Wendover, Tring and Wingrave
27th March, 51.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/5019583092) Wendover, Gt Missenden and Stoke Mandeville
8th April, 51.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5091985785) West London wanderings
18th April, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5148192772) Wendover - Haddenham loop, a quicker one than usual
27th April, 51.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5202704461) NW6 - Enfield and the 'Valley' towpaths
9th May, 51.97km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5266833087) Forth valley 50
16th May, 54.48km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5306307092) Not a Kop Out, Chiltern ridge loop
22nd May, 52.46km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5338843486) Muddy Chiltern ridge loop
6th June, 51.91km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5423366872) Sunday Chiltern Gravel loop
9th June, 51.01km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5442179427) East London loop
19th June, 58.39km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5495694458 and https://www.strava.com/activities/5495691035) Aberfoyle and Loch Katrine
2nd July, 51.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5563051238) Very S(c)illy half century...Tresco
25th July, 86.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5686051520 and https://www.strava.com/activities/5686027641) Galloway Gravel, first ride
26th July, 75.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5690762518) Mull of Galloway loop
27th July, 50.28km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5695528643) Riding the 'Raiders Road', forest of Galloway gravel
29th July, 60.81km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5706436050) Wicker Man special, down to the 'Isle of Whithorn'
30th July, 50.14km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5711278219) Carrick Forest gravel loop
1st August, 50.21km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5722303439) Back in London, NW London loop 
28th August, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5867395331) Lower Icknield Way gravel ride


----------



## Jon George (6 Sep 2021)

*Sept 6th*
Home – Holywells Park – Alexandra Park – Alderman Park – Gippeswyk Park – Bourne Park – Stoke Park Wood – Ellenbrook Open Space – Stonelodge Park – Chantry Park – Royal Commons Park – Westbourne Park – Whitehouse Park – Whitton Recreation Park – Castle Hill Park – Sherrington Recreation Park – Broomhill Park – Christchurch Park – Brunswick Road Park – Home – Murray Road Recreation Park – Landseer Park – Ravenswood Park – St Augustus Recreation Park – Bixley Heath Nature Reserve – Rushmere Heath – Dunbarton Road Recreation Park – Inverness Park – Cheery Lane Park
*55 - 60 Km
1 Point*
(See My Ride Today for details.)
*
15 Points total.*


----------



## gavgav (7 Sep 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th July (53.56km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern, Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

25th July (54.73 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

31st July (51.06 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

14th August (52.96 km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Estuary-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

7th September (50.58km 1 point)
Lowick Green-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Crosslands-Graythwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Hawkshead-Moor Top-High Cross-Brentwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Lowick Green

Total= 21 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (8 Sep 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points

Sep 1 River bimble in the dark (https://www.strava.com/activities/5887216535) 50.99km, 101m
Sep 2 Bit of a grind (https://www.strava.com/activities/5890718635) 51.15km, 89m
Sep 7 Normal route (https://www.strava.com/activities/5918276859) 50.93km, 109m

Total 88 points


----------



## Sbudge (8 Sep 2021)

3rd January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4560760296) NW6, Borehamwood and New Barnet loop
9th January, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4592731425) Wendover - Stoke Hammond loop, -2 degrees average
6th February, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4743877357) Wendover, Chesham - mud and sun
19th February, 52.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4812310391) NW6 - Greenwich loop
5th March, 56.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4894716456) North London loop, first 50km ride for N+1
12th March, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4934077390) Westward in the wind, out to West Drayton and back
21st March, 53.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4984340771) Wendover, Tring and Wingrave
27th March, 51.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/5019583092) Wendover, Gt Missenden and Stoke Mandeville
8th April, 51.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5091985785) West London wanderings
18th April, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5148192772) Wendover - Haddenham loop, a quicker one than usual
27th April, 51.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5202704461) NW6 - Enfield and the 'Valley' towpaths
9th May, 51.97km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5266833087) Forth valley 50
16th May, 54.48km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5306307092) Not a Kop Out, Chiltern ridge loop
22nd May, 52.46km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5338843486) Muddy Chiltern ridge loop
6th June, 51.91km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5423366872) Sunday Chiltern Gravel loop
9th June, 51.01km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5442179427) East London loop
19th June, 58.39km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5495694458 and https://www.strava.com/activities/5495691035) Aberfoyle and Loch Katrine
2nd July, 51.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5563051238) Very S(c)illy half century...Tresco
25th July, 86.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5686051520 and https://www.strava.com/activities/5686027641) Galloway Gravel, first ride
26th July, 75.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5690762518) Mull of Galloway loop
27th July, 50.28km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5695528643) Riding the 'Raiders Road', forest of Galloway gravel
29th July, 60.81km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5706436050) Wicker Man special, down to the 'Isle of Whithorn'
30th July, 50.14km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5711278219) Carrick Forest gravel loop
1st August, 50.21km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5722303439) Back in London, NW London loop
28th August, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5867395331) Lower Icknield Way gravel ride 
8th September, 52.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5927544877) NW6 to Shenley loop


----------



## aferris2 (9 Sep 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point
30 Mar 50.91 mi Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 1371 ft. 2 points
20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m. 1 point
11 May 50.45 mi Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 735 ft. 2 points
30 May 50.95 mi Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, STock. 1207 ft. 2 points
03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m 3 points.
18 Jul 50.44 mi Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock,
Billericay. 1621 ft. 2 points
15 Aug 66.76 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay 448m. 1 point
09 Sep 65.98 km Strava  South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 422m. 1 point
*Total 17 points*


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2021)

Sept 10th 31.1 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 43
Points in all challenges 102


----------



## bluenotebob (10 Sep 2021)

September 2nd 2021 Home – la Ville Halligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.23km 1 point

September 10th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – St Vily – la Ville Hein – le Bouix – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 60.43km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 30
Total points in all challenges: 45


----------



## steverob (12 Sep 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points
*4th September: 50.04 miles* - A relaxed ride to visit a tiny hamlet in the middle of nowhere, or at least it was until I turned around and realised I'd had a tailwind for the last 25 miles and now had to ride straight back in to it! - https://www.strava.com/activities/5904349100 - 2 points
*12th September: 32.83 miles* - A lazy morning meant I didn't have time to do the full route I'd planned for today, so settled for an undulating but not hilly 50k in the Chilterns instead - https://www.strava.com/activities/5948322577 - 1 point

*Total so far: 70 points*


----------



## Willd (12 Sep 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 

Sep 5 - 76.35 miles, 3,446ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishops Itchington, Knightcote, Northend, Warmington, Lower Tadmarton, Wigginton Heath, Wigginton, Swerford Heath, Great Tew, South Newington, Bloxham, Broughton, North Newington, Wroxton, Horley, Shotteswell, Mollington, Ladbroke, Southam, Long Itchington, Birdingbury, Bourton on Dunsmore, Cawston, home.

*Sep 12 - 51.71 miles,1,848ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Long Itchington, Bascote, Bascote Heath, Harbury, Ashorne, Newbold Pacey, Wellesbourne, Moreton Paddox, Moreton Morrell, Lighthorne, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishops Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## bruce1530 (12 Sep 2021)

Jan: 1 point
Feb: 3 points
Mar: 3 points
April: 5 points
May: 3 points
June: 7 points
July: 3 points
August: 2 points

12 Sep: Saltcoats-Largs, 54k
19 Sept: Round Strathaven 50. 81k




Total: 30 points.


----------



## C R (12 Sep 2021)

September 12th

Hatfield, Pirton, Wadborough, Pershore, Cropthorne, Evesham, Norton, Harvington, Weethley, Inkberrow, Shell Ford, Phepson, Crowle, Worcester Royal Hospital, Home. 

67.8 km


----------



## Sbudge (13 Sep 2021)

3rd January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4560760296) NW6, Borehamwood and New Barnet loop
9th January, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4592731425) Wendover - Stoke Hammond loop, -2 degrees average
6th February, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4743877357) Wendover, Chesham - mud and sun
19th February, 52.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4812310391) NW6 - Greenwich loop
5th March, 56.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4894716456) North London loop, first 50km ride for N+1
12th March, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4934077390) Westward in the wind, out to West Drayton and back
21st March, 53.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4984340771) Wendover, Tring and Wingrave
27th March, 51.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/5019583092) Wendover, Gt Missenden and Stoke Mandeville
8th April, 51.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5091985785) West London wanderings
18th April, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5148192772) Wendover - Haddenham loop, a quicker one than usual
27th April, 51.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5202704461) NW6 - Enfield and the 'Valley' towpaths
9th May, 51.97km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5266833087) Forth valley 50
16th May, 54.48km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5306307092) Not a Kop Out, Chiltern ridge loop
22nd May, 52.46km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5338843486) Muddy Chiltern ridge loop
6th June, 51.91km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5423366872) Sunday Chiltern Gravel loop
9th June, 51.01km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5442179427) East London loop
19th June, 58.39km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5495694458 and https://www.strava.com/activities/5495691035) Aberfoyle and Loch Katrine
2nd July, 51.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5563051238) Very S(c)illy half century...Tresco
25th July, 86.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5686051520 and https://www.strava.com/activities/5686027641) Galloway Gravel, first ride
26th July, 75.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5690762518) Mull of Galloway loop
27th July, 50.28km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5695528643) Riding the 'Raiders Road', forest of Galloway gravel
29th July, 60.81km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5706436050) Wicker Man special, down to the 'Isle of Whithorn'
30th July, 50.14km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5711278219) Carrick Forest gravel loop
1st August, 50.21km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5722303439) Back in London, NW London loop
28th August, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5867395331) Lower Icknield Way gravel ride
8th September, 52.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5927544877) NW6 to Shenley loop 
11th September, 81.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5943619214) Callendar gravel riding


----------



## Eribiste (13 Sep 2021)

Round Bredon Hill, Pershore, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Kempsey, Earl's Croome, Eckington for a 56km round trip.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5949722406


----------



## Gibbo9 (14 Sep 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points

Sep 1 River bimble in the dark (https://www.strava.com/activities/5887216535) 50.99km, 101m
Sep 2 Bit of a grind (https://www.strava.com/activities/5890718635) 51.15km, 89m
Sep 7 Normal route (https://www.strava.com/activities/5918276859) 50.93km, 109m
Sep 14 Post typhoon ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5956440784) 50.49km, 87m

Total 89 points


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Sep 2021)

September 2nd 2021 Home – la Ville Halligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.23km 1 point

September 10th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – St Vily – la Ville Hein – le Bouix – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 60.43km 1 point

*September 15th 2021* Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.43km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 31
Total points in all challenges: 46


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Sep 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km*

March 9th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *55km*
March 17th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.5km*

April 3rd:- Home-Lyne-CHobham-Lightwater-Sunninghill-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*

May 7th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *65.9km*

June 2nd:-Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Pirbright-Chobham-Virginia Water-Home. *57km*

July 3rd:- Home-St Annes Hill-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *58.99km*

August 28th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *61.5km* 

September 16th - Southampton, round and about. *50.2km*


----------



## dickyknees (16 Sep 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points. 

*September* 
*September 4th ~ 55.07 kms (34.22 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 
*September 16th ~ 56.35 kms (35.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Holy Island loop, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llyn Llywenan, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Running total 43 points*


----------



## fatjel (16 Sep 2021)

Jan 16th Carmarthen -- LLandeilo -- Carmarthen . 52.88 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4630560145
Feb 3rd Carmarthen - Carmarthen 52.27 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4727351679
March 13th Carmarthen - LLanarthney - around Carmarthen 51.16 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4939110258
April 15th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5131119112
May 15th Carmarthen - Llanarthney - Carmarthen and a bit 50.69 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5299301838
June 19th Carmarthen - New Inn - Carmarthen 51.17 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5497116192
July 25th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.36 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5685088970
August 22nd Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5834010488 
September 16th Carmarthen - Dryslwyn castle 50.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5969324156


----------



## Gibbo9 (17 Sep 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points

Sep 1 River bimble in the dark (https://www.strava.com/activities/5887216535) 50.99km, 101m
Sep 2 Bit of a grind (https://www.strava.com/activities/5890718635) 51.15km, 89m
Sep 7 Normal route (https://www.strava.com/activities/5918276859) 50.93km, 109m
Sep 14 Post typhoon ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5956440784) 50.49km, 87m
Sep 16 Lovely evening outing (https://www.strava.com/activities/5968674273) 50.9km, 106m

Total 90 points


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Sep 2021)

September 2nd 2021 Home – la Ville Halligan – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.23km 1 point

September 10th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – St Vily – la Ville Hein – le Bouix – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Bourg Neuf – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 60.43km 1 point

September 15th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.43km 1 point

*September 17th 2021* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.78km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 32
Total points in all challenges: 49


----------



## steverob (18 Sep 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points
*4th September: 50.04 miles* - A relaxed ride to visit a tiny hamlet in the middle of nowhere, or at least it was until I turned around and realised I'd had a tailwind for the last 25 miles and now had to ride straight back in to it! - https://www.strava.com/activities/5904349100 - 2 points
*12th September: 32.83 miles* - A lazy morning meant I didn't have time to do the full route I'd planned for today, so settled for an undulating but not hilly 50k in the Chilterns instead - https://www.strava.com/activities/5948322577 - 1 point
*18th September: 73.17 miles* - Surprisingly warm ride to, through, round and back from Oxford. Ample opportunities to use cyclepaths to avoid main roads, all gratefully taken - https://www.strava.com/activities/5980265108 - 3 points

*Total so far: 73 points*


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2021)

Sept 10th 31.1 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 15th 52.1 miles 2 points 
Cornish ride ,Holywell bay ,Cubert ,Newquay ,St Columb major ,Trevose head ,St Eval ,Whitehouse , Luke's shop ,St Newlyn East ,Cubert ,Holywell bay 

Points in this challenge 45
Points in all challenges 104


----------



## Willd (18 Sep 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 

Sep 5 - 76.35 miles, 3,446ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishops Itchington, Knightcote, Northend, Warmington, Lower Tadmarton, Wigginton Heath, Wigginton, Swerford Heath, Great Tew, South Newington, Bloxham, Broughton, North Newington, Wroxton, Horley, Shotteswell, Mollington, Ladbroke, Southam, Long Itchington, Birdingbury, Bourton on Dunsmore, Cawston, home.

*Sep 12 - 51.71 miles,1,848ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Long Itchington, Bascote, Bascote Heath, Harbury, Ashorne, Newbold Pacey, Wellesbourne, Moreton Paddox, Moreton Morrell, Lighthorne, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishops Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*Sep 18 - 35.72 miles,1,616t - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, Ravensthorpe, Hollowell, Teeton, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, home.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Sep 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms
March
6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Padgate, Rixton, Culcheth, home 55 kms.
April
10th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Winwick, Houghton Green, Croft, Culcheth loop (x2) 52kms
May
19th Winwick, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.5kms.
June
4th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.4kms.
24th Houghton Green, Bruche, Latchford, Grappenhall, High Legh, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.4 kms.
July
16th
Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Tatton, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51kms.
August
18th Culcheth, Warburton, Agden, Tatton, High Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52 kms
September
19th home, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Lane Head, Winwick, Fearnhead, Locking Stumps, followed by circles of Croft, then home. 52 kms. (Geographically restricted ride due to injury in the first half of the month and lack of opportunity in the second half)


----------



## C R (19 Sep 2021)

Hatfield, Pirton, Earls Croome, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home. 

69km


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2021)

Sept 10th 31.1 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 15th 52.1 miles 2 points
Cornish ride ,Holywell bay ,Cubert ,Newquay ,St Columb major ,Trevose head ,St Eval ,Whitehouse , Luke's shop ,St Newlyn East ,Cubert ,Holywell bay
Sept 19th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 46
Points in all challenges 105


----------



## dickyknees (20 Sep 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points. 

*September 
September 4th ~ 55.07 kms (34.22 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 
*September 16th ~ 56.35 kms (35.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Holy Island loop, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llyn Llywenan, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*September 20th ~ 57.51 kms (35.74 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Llangadwaladr, Bethel, Llangristiolus, Rhostrehwfa, Bodffordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home. 

*Running total 44 points*


----------



## 13 rider (20 Sep 2021)

Sept 10th 31.1 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 15th 52.1 miles 2 points
Cornish ride ,Holywell bay ,Cubert ,Newquay ,St Columb major ,Trevose head ,St Eval ,Whitehouse , Luke's shop ,St Newlyn East ,Cubert ,Holywell bay
Sept 19th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 20th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold. ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 48
Points in all challenges 111


----------



## Gibbo9 (22 Sep 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points

Sep 1 River bimble in the dark (https://www.strava.com/activities/5887216535) 50.99km, 101m
Sep 2 Bit of a grind (https://www.strava.com/activities/5890718635) 51.15km, 89m
Sep 7 Normal route (https://www.strava.com/activities/5918276859) 50.93km, 109m
Sep 14 Post typhoon ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5956440784) 50.49km, 87m
Sep 16 Lovely evening outing (https://www.strava.com/activities/5968674273) 50.9km, 106m
Sep 20 Really enjoyed this one (https://www.strava.com/activities/5989791316) 50.56km, 54m
Sep 22 Tough this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5998959567) 54.71km, 108m

Total 92 points


----------



## dickyknees (22 Sep 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points. 

*September 
September 4th ~ 55.07 kms (34.22 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 
*September 16th ~ 56.35 kms (35.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Holy Island loop, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llyn Llywenan, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*September 20th ~ 57.51 kms (35.74 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Aberffraw, Llangadwaladr, Bethel, Llangristiolus, Rhostrehwfa, Bodffordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home. 
*September 22th ~ 53.18 kms (33.05 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Llanfaelog, Bryn Du, Ty Croes, Dothan, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home, 

*Running total 45 points*


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2021)

Sept 10th 31.1 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 15th 52.1 miles 2 points
Cornish ride ,Holywell bay ,Cubert ,Newquay ,St Columb major ,Trevose head ,St Eval ,Whitehouse , Luke's shop ,St Newlyn East ,Cubert ,Holywell bay
Sept 19th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 20th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold. ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 39.5 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Belton ,Breedon Staunton Harold cafe and retraced route home 

Points in this challenge 49
Points in all challenges 112


----------



## Rob and Alison (23 Sep 2021)

January
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
February
27th. 50km Morning Ride with Stig | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
March
25th 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
April
17th 100km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
23rd 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
May
1st 53km Kirton for cake | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
June
12th 104km Scunthorpe Ridgeway - Tiled. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
13th 61km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
26th 103km Shopping in Lincoln, then to Seven Districts for a Puppacino. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
July
16th 55 miles Caistor to Orby | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
17th 58 miles Orby to Caistor | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
31st 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
August
1st 53km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
14th 110km Wolds 100 Audax | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig, (Stig's first Audax)
21st 105km Horncastle 100km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig 
22nd 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
28th105km Backloaded 100km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
September
5th 104km Bosworth Battlefield Siteseer 100km Audax | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
11th 132km Out for some tiles, and Stig's longest ride so far. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
12th 69km Lunch Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
18th 59km Lunch Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
22nd 66km Oare Marsh and Blean Woods | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Sep 2021)

Jan-Aug 9 points.

September 1 point, total 10!

I thought I might not manage a September 50k, but Mrs SnG said, “Take my car for MOT/service, I’ll have a relaxing morning, you go and get your 50k cycle.”
😂
So I did!
Chichester, Boxgrove, Aldingbourne, Westergate, Fontwell, Walberton, Yapton, Ford, Tillington, Arundel, Nyton, Aldingbourne Boxgrove, Westerton, Chichester.
All is good (for now!).


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2021)

Sept 10th 31.1 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 15th 52.1 miles 2 points
Cornish ride ,Holywell bay ,Cubert ,Newquay ,St Columb major ,Trevose head ,St Eval ,Whitehouse , Luke's shop ,St Newlyn East ,Cubert ,Holywell bay
Sept 19th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 20th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold. ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 39.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Belton ,Breedon Staunton Harold cafe and retraced route home
Sept 24th 31.1 mile 1 point 
Wymeswold loop 
Sept 25th 33.2 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 51
Points in all challenges 114


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2021)

Sept 10th 31.1 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 15th 52.1 miles 2 points
Cornish ride ,Holywell bay ,Cubert ,Newquay ,St Columb major ,Trevose head ,St Eval ,Whitehouse , Luke's shop ,St Newlyn East ,Cubert ,Holywell bay
Sept 19th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 20th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold. ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 39.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Belton ,Breedon Staunton Harold cafe and retraced route home
Sept 24th 31.1 mile 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 25th 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Sept 26th 64.1 mile 3 points 
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Anstey ,Quorn ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 54
Points in all challenges 117


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 

Sep 5 - 76.35 miles, 3,446ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishops Itchington, Knightcote, Northend, Warmington, Lower Tadmarton, Wigginton Heath, Wigginton, Swerford Heath, Great Tew, South Newington, Bloxham, Broughton, North Newington, Wroxton, Horley, Shotteswell, Mollington, Ladbroke, Southam, Long Itchington, Birdingbury, Bourton on Dunsmore, Cawston, home.

*Sep 12 - 51.71 miles,1,848ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Long Itchington, Bascote, Bascote Heath, Harbury, Ashorne, Newbold Pacey, Wellesbourne, Moreton Paddox, Moreton Morrell, Lighthorne, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishops Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*Sep 18 - 35.72 miles,1,616ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, Ravensthorpe, Hollowell, Teeton, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, home.

*Sep 25 - 51.74 miles, 2,204ft - 2 points *Bilton, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Dodford, Brockhall, Muscott, Nobottle, Harpole, Kislingbury, Bugbrooke, Nether Heyford, Upper Stowe, Church Stowe, Weedon Bec, Lower Weedon, Upper Weedon, Norton, Welton, Barby, home.

*Sep 26 - 31.62 miles, 887ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Shilton, Bulkington, Wolvey, Copston Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Cross in Hand, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold-on-Avon, home.


----------



## gavgav (26 Sep 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th July (53.56km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern, Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

25th July (54.73 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

31st July (51.06 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

14th August (52.96 km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Estuary-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

7th September (50.58km 1 point)
Lowick Green-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Crosslands-Graythwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Hawkshead-Moor Top-High Cross-Brentwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Lowick Green

26th September (82.83km 2 points)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Hopton-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Crosslanes-Melverley-Crew Green-Criggion-Trewern-Heldre Hill-Trefnant-Vron Gate-Vennington-Westbury-Asterley-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

Total= 23 points


----------



## Chap sur le velo (26 Sep 2021)

Still in the game! September 3 points. Running total now 40

Target 50 points for the year with a 50km and 50 mile per month.



Bought a new bike! Who could say no to a Giant? What with the fitting, revised cleat position, straighter legs, wider saddle and handlebars plus less riding this month it was a trial coming home into the wind. It will take a little time to get used to it and the bike is just what I was hoping for. Found out that 32mm tubeless tyres are excellent for exploring non tarmac surfaces. 86km today.



https://www.strava.com/activities/6023495280



Have been concentrating on getting my swimming back to how it was a few years ago (before a shoulder op.) So after 1500m in the Olympic length Lido I set off to explore south London. 12 09th 50km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5948849589



August 3 points



A couple of lovely non qualifying rides in Scotland. Dying to go back.

Used Ride with GPS to plan a route back form Brighton (train down) and I was really impressed with the quiet well paved roads it chose. A couple of gravel paths near Sutton and a nightmare bit of A24 were slight belmishes but |I had a great time. My longest ride 130 km and easily the most meters climbed. 12 08
https://www.strava.com/activities/5782121920

Regular 50km ride up to Epping Forrest. 10 08
https://www.strava.com/activities/5770825743



Total points to end of July 34

First time taking a bike on holiday allowed me to explore around Great Orme, Llandudno. I’m delighted to see a stage of the Tour of Britain will finish at the top of it. First time I tried I had to stop for breath twice. Second time made it. YEEEEEEEES

Only one qualifying run, from Betws-y-coed down to the coast and around the Great Orme. Thought it would be a really fast run down but B-y-C is only 30m above sea level. Still it was Lovely and hopefully the first of many trips.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5579664454

Home and a familiar route for 50km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5646846542

Finally. We’d all be feeling ill this week but the test came back negative. Coughing therefore no excuse to get out and do a 50 miler before rains hit the last two days of the month. Proving once again this thread is an inspiration. Visited some new lovely quiet roads and an old haunt, but coming back along the A13 was a BIG mistake.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5707093572

01/06/21

53KMS

Started off with a ride up to Epping and tried incorporate more of the hills.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5395825336

10/06/21

Went out to see a bit of Essex and it turned into 100km. Found lots of new fun roads and allowed myself to get a bit lost.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5447010222 This kind of exploring is the most fun I have on a bike and its really not so good in winter.

Fell over while clipped in – for the first time - at the end and suffered for a couple of weeks after,so only 2 qualifying efforts this month.

May Summary

Still struggling to find time to ride but... Sun is shinning, shorts are wearable at all times and I'm still finding new roads.

27th May 70kms inc some off road. Just followed my nose over new and old favorites.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5366462779

20th May fun to follow the Lea northwards and then back via Epping Forrest 50kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/5328701873

9th May. 82kms and nearly 700m of climbing! Great fun

https://www.strava.com/activities/5268466856
April

Made sure I went out today (last day of the month) and planned an interesting ride. Went to take photo's to show my Mum of houses she'd lived in St Margarets, Teddington, Thames Ditton and Surbiton. Followed towpath I used to cycle 50 years ago when I was more interested in the fishing! Home via Richmond Park. Surprisingly knackered but so pleased I kept the 50 mile challenge going.

30 04 21 85kms 211m climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/5218571312

First update half way through month.

Change of emphasis – we have a holiday cottage booked near Snowdonia in July and I need to spend a lot more time climbing in preparation.

3rd Happily I’ve discovered the Road out of east London through Grange Hill, Chigwell Row and Lambourne End. Not to busy and nice hilly challenge. Allows me to loop round to Epping Forrest. Will explore even more once we get some sun!

58km and first time more than 500m of elevation.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5062792078

7th Pretty much reversed above and added in Mott St.

Wahoo died about 7km from end but had been far enough. Oddly the distance was close to the last time I looked at it but the elevation seemed to finish higher?

Showing 53km and 629 M

https://www.strava.com/activities/5086675814


11th Similar to first. Past Bobby Moore's house and round to enjoy a cuppa and Flapjack at High Beach

56Km, 517 m climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/5108145560

Points total to 31st of March . 17 = 3 +7+7

Still on for both 50km and 50 mile. Self set target for year 50.

March

Started on the 7th with the Swains Lane hill climb, Regents Park Peleton Combo 52 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4905671471

16th Up to Epping Forrest 50 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4956017602

21st Back to Epping 55km but this time sought out hills. Most m gained on a ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4985135354

Wanted to do a new longest ride aiming for 100km+. Headed West up river into decent wind that died when rain arrived. Thereafter it swirled, viciously, but I stuck to it! Well pleased. By following Thames Valley I only had 200m of hills. 105km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5008210356

Warm today only a single Jersey and shorts needed. No over shoes or ToeThingy, or Beenie. 50km with some tough hill work in the middle of Epping Forrest

https://www.strava.com/activities/5046100746

February

2nd 60 kms up into Epping Forrest and beyond!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4733087561

6th Back to Epping 51kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/4743973095

Lost 8 days with the snow and cold - Ice is for drinks!
15th 58kms Straight North through Epping and Back

https://www.strava.com/activities/4791163479

21st 50km Brutal Swaines Lane and then time trial round Regent’s Park x 5

https://www.strava.com/activities/4824097367

25th Richmond Park x 4. 90kms aka a fifty miler!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4847636860

28th Epping first 400m climb. 51kms t

https://www.strava.com/activities/4865736354

January

17th of January headed due to north through Epping Forest towards Harlow and 62 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4635871172

No stopping me now. Headed across London to circle Richmond Park 3x – my first ever 50 mile ride. 82kms 27 01 21

https://www.strava.com/activities/4689567485

Just time 31 01 21, for a more interesting trip North, towards Epping then Stableford Abbotts, Abridge, Chigwell and home. 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4711534391

Edit. Looking back (in May) I see that I set my targets as the 50 mile ride each month and a total of 50 points for the year.


----------



## Saluki (26 Sep 2021)

January to July 2021 32 points.

August
01/08/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5723248923 Downham Market, Magdalen, Tilney, Marshland St James, Barroway Drove, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 51.6km 1point
22/08/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5835613113 Norwich, Drayton, Horsford, Salhouse, Woodfords Brewary in Woodbastwick, South Waltham, Little Plumstead, Rackheath, Norwich 55km 1pt

September
04/09/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/5906300570 Norwich, Postwick, Brundall, Woodbastwick, Rackheath, St Faiths, Drayton, Home. 50km 1pt
26/09/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/6024332927 Norwich end of Marriotts Way to Whitwell for cake. Return leg detoured along the DNR cycle way back to Norwich. 52, mostly off road, km. 1 point

Total: 36 points


----------



## Domus (27 Sep 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point
August 13 Walney, Roa Island, Ulverston, Greenodd, Cartmel and Grange 59.6 Kms 1 point
August 20/21 Night ride London to Cambridge 124 .8 Kms 3 points
August 26 Prescot, Rainford, Orrell, Shevington, Tyldesley, Ainsworth, Tottington, Edenfield and home 98 Kms 2 points
August 29 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 55.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Cheshire tour Day 1 Wilmslow to Nantwich via Northwich 60.93 Kms 1 point
September 21 Cheshire tour Day 2 Nantwich to Oswestry via Whitchurch 72.59 Kms 1 point
September 22 Cheshire tour Day 3 Oswestry to Pistyll Rhaeadr waterfall and back to Oswestry 60.33 Kms 1 point
September 23 Cheshire tour Day 4 Oswestry to Chester via Llangollen 64.17 Kms 1 point

Running total 55 points.


----------



## Spinney (27 Sep 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery
*April
25th - 32 miles - 1 point*: Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Norton, Foxley, Easton Grey, Wotton under Edge
*May
9th - 35 miles - 1 point* Crosby Ravensworth, Orton, Sunbiggin Tarn, Appleby, Bolton, Morland, CR
*12th - 33 miles - 1 point *Tebay, Sedburgh, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Tebay
*June
19th - 32 miles - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall
*July
7th - 31 miles - 1 point *Mungrisdale, Hesket Newmarket, Sebergham, Greystoke
*26th - 50.5 km - 1 point* Cromhall, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe
*August
24th - 50.4 miles - 2 points* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Acton Turville, Yatton Keynall, Biddestone, Lacock [Lunch!!], Biddestone, YK, Grittleton, Luckington, Sopworth, H Upton
*Sept
27th - 51 km - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Wanswell, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Stinchcombe

*Running total: 13 points*


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2021)

Usual end of the month update, with a couple of 50 milers mixed in...

September 2nd, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere & Bucklesham, 52.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5892627389
September 4th, Loop around Felixstowe, then Falkenham, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham & Bucklesham, 55.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5904883413
September 13th, Diss to Bungay & back, 88.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/5953917364
September 24th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmener St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 52.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6011872145
September 27th, Felixstowe, Trimley, Falkenham, Newbourne, Martlesham, Ipswich & Warren Heath, 60.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6027841061
September 28th, Lowestoft via Wodbridge, Wickham Market, Parham, Peasenhall, Halesworth, Uggeshall, Rushmere & Gisleham, 84.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6032344149
September 30th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Martlesham, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 50.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6043125824


----------



## Jon George (1 Oct 2021)

*Oct 1st*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton - Trimleys – Felixstowe – Kirton – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Ipswich
*51.5 Km
1 Point

16 Points total*


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2021)

Oct 2nd 31.7 miles 1point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 55
Points in all challenges 118


----------



## C R (2 Oct 2021)

October 2nd

St Peters, Lower Wick, Powick, Callow End, The Rhydd, Guarlford, Barnards Green, Great Malvern, The Wyche, Colwall, Pow Green, Stoney Cross, Linley Green, Suckley Green, Knightwick, Crown East, Powick, Lower Wick, Battenhall, Home. 

73.3km


----------



## Eribiste (3 Oct 2021)

From Eckington to Bredons Hardwick, down the lanes to Staverton, Hatherley, Chaceley, Tewkesbury then back to Eckington for a 58km ride out.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6056124887


----------



## Willd (3 Oct 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 
Sep - 9 points

Oct 3 - 50.78 miles, 2,036ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Shawell, Swinford, Stanford on Avon, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Clipston, Great Oxendon, Little Oxendon, East Farndon, Marston Trussell, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, Walcote, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold-on-Avon, home.


----------



## steverob (4 Oct 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points
*September: *3 rides, 6 points*
3rd October: 31.62 miles* - My inherent laziness has kept me off the bike for two weeks, so only able to manage a 50km ride this weekend, punctuated by multiple showers (serves me right for delaying it to the afternoon) - https://www.strava.com/activities/6058258356 - 1 point

*Total so far: 74 points*


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2021)

Oct 2nd 31.7 miles 1point
Wymeswold loop
Oct 4th 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop

Points in this challenge 56
Points in all challenges 123


----------



## dickyknees (4 Oct 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points. 
September ~ 4 points. 

*October 
October 4th 56.32 kms (35.04 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Trefor x roads, Llyn Llywenan, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Running total ~ 46 points. *


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Oct 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km*

March 9th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *55km*
March 17th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.5km*

April 3rd:- Home-Lyne-CHobham-Lightwater-Sunninghill-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*

May 7th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *65.9km*

June 2nd:-Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Pirbright-Chobham-Virginia Water-Home. *57km*

July 3rd:- Home-St Annes Hill-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *58.99km*

August 28th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *61.5km*

September 16th:- Southampton, round and about. *50.2km* 

October 4th:- Home-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Ascot-Chobham-Home. *54.1km*


----------



## bluenotebob (6 Oct 2021)

October 6th 2021 Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Pont des-Deux-Rivières – Ploërmel – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 65.30km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 33
Total points in all challenges: 55


----------



## Gibbo9 (8 Oct 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points
Sep 11 points

Sep 1 River bimble in the dark (https://www.strava.com/activities/5887216535) 50.99km, 101m
Sep 2 Bit of a grind (https://www.strava.com/activities/5890718635) 51.15km, 89m
Sep 7 Normal route (https://www.strava.com/activities/5918276859) 50.93km, 109m
Sep 14 Post typhoon ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5956440784) 50.49km, 87m
Sep 16 Lovely evening outing (https://www.strava.com/activities/5968674273) 50.9km, 106m
Sep 20 Really enjoyed this one (https://www.strava.com/activities/5989791316) 50.56km, 54m
Sep 22 Tough this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5998959567) 54.71km, 108m
Sep 26 First 100 of the month (https://www.strava.com/activities/6021865378) 100.81km, 224m
Sep 28 Last ride of the month (https://www.strava.com/activities/6030348804) 50.74km, 126m

Oct 1 Off sightseeing (https://www.strava.com/activities/6045291997) 51.58km, 51m
Oct 3 Very windy (https://www.strava.com/activities/6056472343) 51.05km, 130m
Oct 4 Very steady, still windy (https://www.strava.com/activities/6061494215) 51.38, 94m
Oct 5 At last, been meaning to do this one for ages (https://www.strava.com/activities/6065133526) 100.84km, 405m
Oct 7 Nice and gentle (https://www.strava.com/activities/6075240238) 50.95km, 168m


Total 103 points


----------



## bluenotebob (8 Oct 2021)

October 6th 2021 Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Pont des-Deux-Rivières – Ploërmel – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 65.30km 1 point

*October 8th 2021* Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – la Haie Goudal – le Bran –Mauron – Kermagero – Quelneuc – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.93km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 34
Total points in all challenges: 56


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2021)

Finally up & running for October

64.5km on the 29er buying as much of Lidl's cheap coffee as I could in Felixstowe & Ipswich, including a bit of off road fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/6082609819


----------



## bluenotebob (9 Oct 2021)

October 6th 2021 Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Pont des-Deux-Rivières – Ploërmel – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 65.30km 1 point

October 8th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – la Haie Goudal – le Bran –Mauron – Kermagero – Quelneuc – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.93km 1 point

*October 9th 2021* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Cotinaie – Ménéac – Landual – Carenan – Quénogé – Chaubusson – la Breil Oréal – le Croix de l’Iff – la Mulotière – Kerbigot – Guilliers – Bourg Neuf – Esquiniac – la Suais – Home 52.24km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 35
Total points in all challenges: 57


----------



## steverob (9 Oct 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points
*September: *3 rides, 6 points
*3rd October: 31.62 miles* - My inherent laziness has kept me off the bike for two weeks, so only able to manage a 50km ride this weekend, punctuated by multiple showers (serves me right for delaying it to the afternoon) - https://www.strava.com/activities/6058258356 - 1 point
*9th October: 65.98 miles* - Went out to do a few hills but put them all in the first half of my ride and kept the second half mainly flat. Hardly any wind and lots of other riders out - https://www.strava.com/activities/6087894600 - 3 points

*Total so far: 77 points*


----------



## Willd (9 Oct 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 
Sep - 9 points

Oct 3 - 50.78 miles, 2,036ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Shawell, Swinford, Stanford on Avon, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Clipston, Great Oxendon, Little Oxendon, East Farndon, Marston Trussell, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, Walcote, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold-on-Avon, home.

*Oct 9 - 55.67 miles, 2,364ft - 2 points *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Hollowell, Creaton, Station Cottages, Brixworth, Pitsford Causeway, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, Cherry Hill Old, Old, Scaldwell, Hanging Houghton, Lamport, Draughton, Maidwell, Haselbech, Naseby, Cold Ashby, Elkington, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton on Dunsmore, Rugby, home.


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Oct 2021)

To October 1st - 10 points.
Today, 46 miles across 2 rides, not quite to Southampton, which was my plan, but Bursledon (close enough!) and then the return ride from Chichester station makes 46 miles.
Total 11 points.


----------



## C R (10 Oct 2021)

October 10th 

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Corse Lawn, Tirley, Lower Apperley, Tredington, Bishops Cleeve, Ashchurch, Bredon, Eckington, Defford, Besford, Wadborough, Littleworth and then Home 

78.7km


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Oct 2021)

October 6th 2021 Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Pont des-Deux-Rivières – Ploërmel – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 65.30km 1 point

October 8th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – la Haie Goudal – le Bran –Mauron – Kermagero – Quelneuc – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.93km 1 point

October 9th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Cotinaie – Ménéac – Landual – Carenan – Quénogé – Chaubusson – la Breil Oréal – le Croix de l’Iff – la Mulotière – Kerbigot – Guilliers – Bourg Neuf – Esquiniac – la Suais – Home 52.24km 1 point

*October 11th 2021* Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.65km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 36
Total points in all challenges: 58


----------



## Saluki (11 Oct 2021)

January to September 2021 36points.

October
10/10/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/6094131449 Ely railway Station, Littleport, Denver, Downham Market (Garmin stopped recording for 7.25 miles), Fincham, Barton Bendish (noticed Garmin, poked it to restart), Swaffham, Bradenham, Dereham. 54 miles (give or take a mile) 2 points
11/10/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/6097139576 Norwich, Horsford, Spixworth, Rackheath, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Woodfords Brewary) Blofield, Plumstead, Rackheath, Heartsease, Home. 52km 1pt

Total: 39 points


----------



## Domus (11 Oct 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point
August 13 Walney, Roa Island, Ulverston, Greenodd, Cartmel and Grange 59.6 Kms 1 point
August 20/21 Night ride London to Cambridge 124 .8 Kms 3 points
August 26 Prescot, Rainford, Orrell, Shevington, Tyldesley, Ainsworth, Tottington, Edenfield and home 98 Kms 2 points
August 29 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 55.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Cheshire tour Day 1 Wilmslow to Nantwich via Northwich 60.93 Kms 1 point
September 21 Cheshire tour Day 2 Nantwich to Oswestry via Whitchurch 72.59 Kms 1 point
September 22 Cheshire tour Day 3 Oswestry to Pistyll Rhaeadr waterfall and back to Oswestry 60.33 Kms 1 point
September 23 Cheshire tour Day 4 Oswestry to Chester via Llangollen 64.17 Kms 1 point
October 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return to Grange 58.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 56 points.


----------



## aferris2 (13 Oct 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point
30 Mar 50.91 mi Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 1371 ft. 2 points
20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m. 1 point
11 May 50.45 mi Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 735 ft. 2 points
30 May 50.95 mi Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, STock. 1207 ft. 2 points
03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m 3 points.
18 Jul 50.44 mi Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock,
Billericay. 1621 ft. 2 points
15 Aug 66.76 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay 448m. 1 point
09 Sep 65.98 km Strava  South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 422m. 1 point
*13 Oct 65.99 km Strava South Hanningfield,* *Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 436m. 1 point
Total 18 points*


----------



## dickyknees (13 Oct 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points.
September ~ 4 points.

*October 
October 4th 56.32 kms (35.04 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Trefor x roads, Llyn Llywenan, Llanfigael, Llanynghenedl, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*October 13th ~ 89.54 kms (55.64 miles) 2 points. *
Parc Menai, Lôn Las Menai, Caernarfon, Lôn Eifion, Penygroes, Rhyd Ddu, Beddgelert, Pen y Gwryd, Capel Curig, Ogwen Valley, Tregarth, Bangor, Parc Menai.

*Running total ~ 48 points.*


----------



## Domus (15 Oct 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point
August 13 Walney, Roa Island, Ulverston, Greenodd, Cartmel and Grange 59.6 Kms 1 point
August 20/21 Night ride London to Cambridge 124 .8 Kms 3 points
August 26 Prescot, Rainford, Orrell, Shevington, Tyldesley, Ainsworth, Tottington, Edenfield and home 98 Kms 2 points
August 29 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 55.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Cheshire tour Day 1 Wilmslow to Nantwich via Northwich 60.93 Kms 1 point
September 21 Cheshire tour Day 2 Nantwich to Oswestry via Whitchurch 72.59 Kms 1 point
September 22 Cheshire tour Day 3 Oswestry to Pistyll Rhaeadr waterfall and back to Oswestry 60.33 Kms 1 point
September 23 Cheshire tour Day 4 Oswestry to Chester via Llangollen 64.17 Kms 1 point
October 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return to Grange 58.4 Kms 1 point
October 15 Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Waterfoot and home 64.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 57 points.


----------



## Willd (16 Oct 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 
Sep - 9 points

Oct 3 - 50.78 miles, 2,036ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Shawell, Swinford, Stanford on Avon, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Clipston, Great Oxendon, Little Oxendon, East Farndon, Marston Trussell, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, Walcote, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold-on-Avon, home.

*Oct 9 - 55.67 miles, 2,364ft - 2 points *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Hollowell, Creaton, Station Cottages, Brixworth, Pitsford Causeway, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, Cherry Hill Old, Old, Scaldwell, Hanging Houghton, Lamport, Draughton, Maidwell, Haselbech, Naseby, Cold Ashby, Elkington, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton on Dunsmore, Rugby, home.

*Oct 16 - 31.76 miles, 1,025ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Wolston, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Stoneleigh, Kenilworth (Crackley, Ladyes Hill, Abbey Fields), Blackdown, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Oct 2021)

Oct 2nd 31.7 miles 1point
Wymeswold loop
Oct 4th 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Oct 16th 33.5 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow , Mountsorrel, Rothley ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 57
Points in all challenges 124


----------



## Rob and Alison (17 Oct 2021)

January
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
February
27th. 50km Morning Ride with Stig | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
March
25th 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
April
17th 100km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
23rd 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
May
1st 53km Kirton for cake | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
June
12th 104km Scunthorpe Ridgeway - Tiled. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
13th 61km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
26th 103km Shopping in Lincoln, then to Seven Districts for a Puppacino. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
July
16th 55 miles Caistor to Orby | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
17th 58 miles Orby to Caistor | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
31st 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
August
1st 53km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
14th 110km Wolds 100 Audax | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig, (Stig's first Audax)
21st 105km Horncastle 100km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
28th105km Backloaded 100km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
September
5th 104km Bosworth Battlefield Siteseer 100km Audax | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
11th 132km Out for some tiles, and Stig's longest ride so far. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
12th 69km Lunch Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
18th 59km Lunch Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
22nd 66km Oare Marsh and Blean Woods | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
24th 51 miles Thanet Promenades | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
26th 52km Britain's smallest Town | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
October
10th 52km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
11th 104km Lincoln Hospital and a Tea top up | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig


----------



## steverob (17 Oct 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points
*September: *3 rides, 6 points
*3rd October: 31.62 miles* - My inherent laziness has kept me off the bike for two weeks, so only able to manage a 50km ride this weekend, punctuated by multiple showers (serves me right for delaying it to the afternoon) - https://www.strava.com/activities/6058258356 - 1 point
*9th October: 65.98 miles* - Went out to do a few hills but put them all in the first half of my ride and kept the second half mainly flat. Hardly any wind and lots of other riders out - https://www.strava.com/activities/6087894600 - 3 points
*17th October: 38.08 miles* - Getting back into things with a simple local ride after what had been a pretty crappy week. Not helped much by my Garmin failing halfway round so had to use the Strava app to record the rest (the GPS for which isn't exactly accurate on my phone) - https://www.strava.com/activities/6128177802 - 1 point

*Total so far: 78 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (19 Oct 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points
Sep 11 points

Sep 1 River bimble in the dark (https://www.strava.com/activities/5887216535) 50.99km, 101m
Sep 2 Bit of a grind (https://www.strava.com/activities/5890718635) 51.15km, 89m
Sep 7 Normal route (https://www.strava.com/activities/5918276859) 50.93km, 109m
Sep 14 Post typhoon ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/5956440784) 50.49km, 87m
Sep 16 Lovely evening outing (https://www.strava.com/activities/5968674273) 50.9km, 106m
Sep 20 Really enjoyed this one (https://www.strava.com/activities/5989791316) 50.56km, 54m
Sep 22 Tough this morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/5998959567) 54.71km, 108m
Sep 26 First 100 of the month (https://www.strava.com/activities/6021865378) 100.81km, 224m
Sep 28 Last ride of the month (https://www.strava.com/activities/6030348804) 50.74km, 126m

Oct 1 Off sightseeing (https://www.strava.com/activities/6045291997) 51.58km, 51m
Oct 3 Very windy (https://www.strava.com/activities/6056472343) 51.05km, 130m
Oct 4 Very steady, still windy (https://www.strava.com/activities/6061494215) 51.38, 94m
Oct 5 At last, been meaning to do this one for ages (https://www.strava.com/activities/6065133526) 100.84km, 405m
Oct 7 Nice and gentle (https://www.strava.com/activities/6075240238) 50.95km, 168m
Oct 16 First time out for over a week due to the flipping weather  (https://www.strava.com/activities/6118562500) 51.64km, 72m


Total 104 points


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Oct 2021)

October 6th 2021 Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Pont des-Deux-Rivières – Ploërmel – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 65.30km 1 point

October 8th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – la Haie Goudal – le Bran –Mauron – Kermagero – Quelneuc – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.93km 1 point

October 9th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Cotinaie – Ménéac – Landual – Carenan – Quénogé – Chaubusson – la Breil Oréal – le Croix de l’Iff – la Mulotière – Kerbigot – Guilliers – Bourg Neuf – Esquiniac – la Suais – Home 52.24km 1 point

October 11th 2021 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.65km 1 point

*October 19th 2021* Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crétudel – St Vily – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.28km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 37
Total points in all challenges: 61


----------



## Gibbo9 (20 Oct 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points
Sep 11 points

Oct 1 Off sightseeing (https://www.strava.com/activities/6045291997) 51.58km, 51m
Oct 3 Very windy (https://www.strava.com/activities/6056472343) 51.05km, 130m
Oct 4 Very steady, still windy (https://www.strava.com/activities/6061494215) 51.38, 94m
Oct 5 At last, been meaning to do this one for ages (https://www.strava.com/activities/6065133526) 100.84km, 405m
Oct 7 Nice and gentle (https://www.strava.com/activities/6075240238) 50.95km, 168m
Oct 16 First time out for over a week due to the flipping weather  (https://www.strava.com/activities/6118562500) 51.64km, 72m
Oct 20 Nice ride this one for an early morning spin (https://www.strava.com/activities/6138684771) 51.71km, 69m

Total 105 points


----------



## Domus (21 Oct 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point
August 13 Walney, Roa Island, Ulverston, Greenodd, Cartmel and Grange 59.6 Kms 1 point
August 20/21 Night ride London to Cambridge 124 .8 Kms 3 points
August 26 Prescot, Rainford, Orrell, Shevington, Tyldesley, Ainsworth, Tottington, Edenfield and home 98 Kms 2 points
August 29 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 55.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Cheshire tour Day 1 Wilmslow to Nantwich via Northwich 60.93 Kms 1 point
September 21 Cheshire tour Day 2 Nantwich to Oswestry via Whitchurch 72.59 Kms 1 point
September 22 Cheshire tour Day 3 Oswestry to Pistyll Rhaeadr waterfall and back to Oswestry 60.33 Kms 1 point
September 23 Cheshire tour Day 4 Oswestry to Chester via Llangollen 64.17 Kms 1 point
October 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return to Grange 58.4 Kms 1 point
October 15 Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Waterfoot and home 64.7 Kms 1 point
October 21 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Brinscall, Belmont, Harwood and home 64.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 58 points.


----------



## Spinney (21 Oct 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery
*April
25th - 32 miles - 1 point*: Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Norton, Foxley, Easton Grey, Wotton under Edge
*May
9th - 35 miles - 1 point* Crosby Ravensworth, Orton, Sunbiggin Tarn, Appleby, Bolton, Morland, CR
*12th - 33 miles - 1 point *Tebay, Sedburgh, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Tebay
*June
19th - 32 miles - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall
*July
7th - 31 miles - 1 point *Mungrisdale, Hesket Newmarket, Sebergham, Greystoke
*26th - 50.5 km - 1 point* Cromhall, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe
*August
24th - 50.4 miles - 2 points* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Acton Turville, Yatton Keynall, Biddestone, Lacock [Lunch!!], Biddestone, YK, Grittleton, Luckington, Sopworth, H Upton
*Sept
27th - 51 km - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Wanswell, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Stinchcombe
*Oct
21st - 53 km - 1 point *Brampton, Blencarn, Melmerby, Gamblesby, Glassonby, Langwathby, Acorn Bank (🍰 ), Bramtpon

*Running total: 14 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Oct 2021)

October 6th 2021 Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Pont des-Deux-Rivières – Ploërmel – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 65.30km 1 point

October 8th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – la Haie Goudal – le Bran –Mauron – Kermagero – Quelneuc – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.93km 1 point

October 9th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Cotinaie – Ménéac – Landual – Carenan – Quénogé – Chaubusson – la Breil Oréal – le Croix de l’Iff – la Mulotière – Kerbigot – Guilliers – Bourg Neuf – Esquiniac – la Suais – Home 52.24km 1 point

October 11th 2021 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.65km 1 point

October 19th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crétudel – St Vily – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.28km 1 point

*October 22nd 2021* Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – le Roc St André – Pont de Bagotais – Montertelot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron 66.47km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 38
Total points in all challenges: 62


----------



## gavgav (23 Oct 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th July (53.56km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern, Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

25th July (54.73 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

31st July (51.06 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

14th August (52.96 km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Estuary-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

7th September (50.58km 1 point)
Lowick Green-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Crosslands-Graythwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Hawkshead-Moor Top-High Cross-Brentwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Lowick Green

26th September (82.83km 2 points)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Hopton-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Crosslanes-Melverley-Crew Green-Criggion-Trewern-Heldre Hill-Trefnant-Vron Gate-Vennington-Westbury-Asterley-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

23rd October (52.51km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Shrewsbury

1 point

Total= 24 points


----------



## bruce1530 (23 Oct 2021)

Jan: 1 point
Feb: 3 points
Mar: 3 points
April: 5 points
May: 3 points
June: 7 points
July: 3 points
August: 2 points
September: 3 points

23 Oct: a trip to Prestwick Airport. 50k




Total: 31 points.


----------



## Willd (23 Oct 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 
Sep - 9 points

Oct 3 - 50.78 miles, 2,036ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Shawell, Swinford, Stanford on Avon, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Clipston, Great Oxendon, Little Oxendon, East Farndon, Marston Trussell, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, Walcote, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold-on-Avon, home.

*Oct 9 - 55.67 miles, 2,364ft - 2 points *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Hollowell, Creaton, Station Cottages, Brixworth, Pitsford Causeway, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, Cherry Hill Old, Old, Scaldwell, Hanging Houghton, Lamport, Draughton, Maidwell, Haselbech, Naseby, Cold Ashby, Elkington, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton on Dunsmore, Rugby, home.

*Oct 16 - 31.76 miles, 1,025ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Wolston, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Stoneleigh, Kenilworth (Crackley, Ladyes Hill, Abbey Fields), Blackdown, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.

*Oct 23 - 52.23 miles, 1,490ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Lillington, Royal Leamington Spa, Blackdown, Hill Wootton, Leek Wootton, Beausale, Honiley, Haseley Knob, Haseley Green, Haseley, Hatton Green, Hatton, Budbrooke, Hampton Magna, Warwick (Woodloes Park, Emscote), Milverton, Old Milverton, Lillington, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Burnthurst, Princethorpe, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## Bazzer (23 Oct 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms
March
6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Padgate, Rixton, Culcheth, home 55 kms.
April
10th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Winwick, Houghton Green, Croft, Culcheth loop (x2) 52kms
May
19th Winwick, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.5kms.
June
4th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.4kms.
24th Houghton Green, Bruche, Latchford, Grappenhall, High Legh, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.4 kms.
July
16th
Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Tatton, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51kms.
August
18th Culcheth, Warburton, Agden, Tatton, High Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52 kms
September
19th home, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Lane Head, Winwick, Fearnhead, Locking Stumps, followed by circles of Croft, then home. 52 kms. (Geographically restricted ride due to injury in the first half of the month and lack of opportunity in the second half)
October
23rd home, Risley, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, J19 of the M6, then reversed the route. 52 kms


----------



## 13 rider (23 Oct 2021)

Oct 2nd 31.7 miles 1point
Wymeswold loop
Oct 4th 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Oct 16th 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow , Mountsorrel, Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 23rd 50.7 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxelby ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 59
Points in all challenges 126


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2021)

Oct 2nd 31.7 miles 1point
Wymeswold loop
Oct 4th 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Oct 16th 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow , Mountsorrel, Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 23rd 50.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxelby ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Sept 24th 35.3 mile 1 point 
Wymeswold loop with an extended end

Points in this challenge 60
Points in all challenges 127


----------



## steverob (24 Oct 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points
*September: *3 rides, 6 points
*3rd October: 31.62 miles* - My inherent laziness has kept me off the bike for two weeks, so only able to manage a 50km ride this weekend, punctuated by multiple showers (serves me right for delaying it to the afternoon) - https://www.strava.com/activities/6058258356 - 1 point
*9th October: 65.98 miles* - Went out to do a few hills but put them all in the first half of my ride and kept the second half mainly flat. Hardly any wind and lots of other riders out - https://www.strava.com/activities/6087894600 - 3 points
*17th October: 38.08 miles* - Getting back into things with a simple local ride after what had been a pretty crappy week. Not helped much by my Garmin failing halfway round so had to use the Strava app to record the rest (the GPS for which isn't exactly accurate on my phone) - https://www.strava.com/activities/6128177802 - 1 point
*24th October: 70.63 miles* - Ride down to Watlington and Wallingford (always get those two confused, so put them in the same ride!) with two crossings of the Thames and one new climb at Swyncombe - https://www.strava.com/activities/6160217540 - 3 points

*Total so far: 81 points*


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2021)

October 24th 

Tour of Worcester short route, plus navigation error detour and cycling to/from the start/finish 

119.7km


----------



## Domus (24 Oct 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point
August 13 Walney, Roa Island, Ulverston, Greenodd, Cartmel and Grange 59.6 Kms 1 point
August 20/21 Night ride London to Cambridge 124 .8 Kms 3 points
August 26 Prescot, Rainford, Orrell, Shevington, Tyldesley, Ainsworth, Tottington, Edenfield and home 98 Kms 2 points
August 29 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 55.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Cheshire tour Day 1 Wilmslow to Nantwich via Northwich 60.93 Kms 1 point
September 21 Cheshire tour Day 2 Nantwich to Oswestry via Whitchurch 72.59 Kms 1 point
September 22 Cheshire tour Day 3 Oswestry to Pistyll Rhaeadr waterfall and back to Oswestry 60.33 Kms 1 point
September 23 Cheshire tour Day 4 Oswestry to Chester via Llangollen 64.17 Kms 1 point
October 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return to Grange 58.4 Kms 1 point
October 15 Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Waterfoot and home 64.7 Kms 1 point
October 21 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Brinscall, Belmont, Harwood and home 64.5 Kms 1 point
October 24 Bury, Manchester, Chorlton, a long loop through Cheshire Lanes and return home via Manchester 102.8 Kms 3 points

Running total61 points.


----------



## Sbudge (25 Oct 2021)

27 other rides ...

18th September, 60.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5980222824) Local Chilterns Gravel
15th October, 68.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6116764366) Thames path
22nd October, 84.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6150826913) Loop with West Highland way and the Forth Canal
23rd October, 60.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6154786508) West Fife way


----------



## Jenkins (26 Oct 2021)

Might as well post the end of the month list a bit early as I'm at work until November

October 8th, Felixstowe, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich & Warren Heath, 64.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6082609819
October 9th, Felixstowe, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Foxhall & Bucklesham, 51.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6086662797
October 16th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Kesgrave, Warren Heath & Bucklesham, 50.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6122069540
October 23rd, Kirton, Waldringfield, Litle Bealings, Hasketon, Burgh, Grundisburgh, Tuddenham St. Martin, Westerfield & Nacton, 61.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6154811526 
October 25th, Felixstowe, Falkenham, Newbourne, Martlesham, Bucklesham & Falkenham again, 51.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6164705236 
October 26th, Diss, Shelfanger, Burston, Shimpling, Dickleburgh, Thorpe Abbotts, Brockdish, Eye, Thornhams Magna & Parva, Mellis, Thrandeston & back to Diss, 67.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6168919097


----------



## Chap sur le velo (27 Oct 2021)

I was hoping to beat the Nudge: October 3 points. Running total now 43

Target 50 points for the year with a 50km and 50 mile per month.

Perhaps my lowest monthly total yet. Despite having new bike, lots of golf/holiday trips meant little time. Having these targets has once again proved a bonus. Took bike to Cornwall and wondered how I would even get up the hill out of the village! Sadly Mrs. Chap was unwell on the day designated for cycling so I missed out. Lack of practice means I'm starting to worry about loosing the "climbing legs" I was developing. But less traveling until the end of year so plan more cycling - need to get to my target of 50 points.

First time Cycled out side London and Essex into Hertfordshire - but just following my nose wasn't very exciting here. Will return after some research.
86km 21st
https://www.strava.com/activities/6146656969


Standard 50km ride round Epping Forrest etc. 14th Oct.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6112741491 

September
Bought a new bike! Who could say no to a Giant? What with the fitting, revised cleat position, straighter legs, wider saddle and handlebars plus less riding this month it was a trial coming home into the wind. It will take a little time to get used to it and the bike is just what I was hoping for. Found out that 32mm tubeless tyres are excellent for exploring non tarmac surfaces. 86km today.



https://www.strava.com/activities/6023495280



Have been concentrating on getting my swimming back to how it was a few years ago (before a shoulder op.) So after 1500m in the Olympic length Lido I set off to explore south London. 12 09th 50km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5948849589



August 3 points



A couple of lovely non qualifying rides in Scotland. Dying to go back.

Used Ride with GPS to plan a route back form Brighton (train down) and I was really impressed with the quiet well paved roads it chose. A couple of gravel paths near Sutton and a nightmare bit of A24 were slight belmishes but |I had a great time. My longest ride 130 km and easily the most meters climbed. 12 08
https://www.strava.com/activities/5782121920

Regular 50km ride up to Epping Forrest. 10 08
https://www.strava.com/activities/5770825743



Total points to end of July 34

First time taking a bike on holiday allowed me to explore around Great Orme, Llandudno. I’m delighted to see a stage of the Tour of Britain will finish at the top of it. First time I tried I had to stop for breath twice. Second time made it. YEEEEEEEES

Only one qualifying run, from Betws-y-coed down to the coast and around the Great Orme. Thought it would be a really fast run down but B-y-C is only 30m above sea level. Still it was Lovely and hopefully the first of many trips.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5579664454

Home and a familiar route for 50km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5646846542

Finally. We’d all be feeling ill this week but the test came back negative. Coughing therefore no excuse to get out and do a 50 miler before rains hit the last two days of the month. Proving once again this thread is an inspiration. Visited some new lovely quiet roads and an old haunt, but coming back along the A13 was a BIG mistake.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5707093572

01/06/21

53KMS

Started off with a ride up to Epping and tried incorporate more of the hills.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5395825336

10/06/21

Went out to see a bit of Essex and it turned into 100km. Found lots of new fun roads and allowed myself to get a bit lost.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5447010222 This kind of exploring is the most fun I have on a bike and its really not so good in winter.

Fell over while clipped in – for the first time - at the end and suffered for a couple of weeks after,so only 2 qualifying efforts this month.

May Summary

Still struggling to find time to ride but... Sun is shinning, shorts are wearable at all times and I'm still finding new roads.

27th May 70kms inc some off road. Just followed my nose over new and old favorites.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5366462779

20th May fun to follow the Lea northwards and then back via Epping Forrest 50kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/5328701873

9th May. 82kms and nearly 700m of climbing! Great fun

https://www.strava.com/activities/5268466856
April

Made sure I went out today (last day of the month) and planned an interesting ride. Went to take photo's to show my Mum of houses she'd lived in St Margarets, Teddington, Thames Ditton and Surbiton. Followed towpath I used to cycle 50 years ago when I was more interested in the fishing! Home via Richmond Park. Surprisingly knackered but so pleased I kept the 50 mile challenge going.

30 04 21 85kms 211m climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/5218571312

First update half way through month.

Change of emphasis – we have a holiday cottage booked near Snowdonia in July and I need to spend a lot more time climbing in preparation.

3rd Happily I’ve discovered the Road out of east London through Grange Hill, Chigwell Row and Lambourne End. Not to busy and nice hilly challenge. Allows me to loop round to Epping Forrest. Will explore even more once we get some sun!

58km and first time more than 500m of elevation.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5062792078

7th Pretty much reversed above and added in Mott St.

Wahoo died about 7km from end but had been far enough. Oddly the distance was close to the last time I looked at it but the elevation seemed to finish higher?

Showing 53km and 629 M

https://www.strava.com/activities/5086675814


11th Similar to first. Past Bobby Moore's house and round to enjoy a cuppa and Flapjack at High Beach

56Km, 517 m climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/5108145560

Points total to 31st of March . 17 = 3 +7+7

Still on for both 50km and 50 mile. Self set target for year 50.

March

Started on the 7th with the Swains Lane hill climb, Regents Park Peleton Combo 52 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4905671471

16th Up to Epping Forrest 50 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4956017602

21st Back to Epping 55km but this time sought out hills. Most m gained on a ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4985135354

Wanted to do a new longest ride aiming for 100km+. Headed West up river into decent wind that died when rain arrived. Thereafter it swirled, viciously, but I stuck to it! Well pleased. By following Thames Valley I only had 200m of hills. 105km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5008210356

Warm today only a single Jersey and shorts needed. No over shoes or ToeThingy, or Beenie. 50km with some tough hill work in the middle of Epping Forrest

https://www.strava.com/activities/5046100746

February

2nd 60 kms up into Epping Forrest and beyond!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4733087561

6th Back to Epping 51kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/4743973095

Lost 8 days with the snow and cold - Ice is for drinks!
15th 58kms Straight North through Epping and Back

https://www.strava.com/activities/4791163479

21st 50km Brutal Swaines Lane and then time trial round Regent’s Park x 5

https://www.strava.com/activities/4824097367

25th Richmond Park x 4. 90kms aka a fifty miler!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4847636860

28th Epping first 400m climb. 51kms t

https://www.strava.com/activities/4865736354

January

17th of January headed due to north through Epping Forest towards Harlow and 62 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4635871172

No stopping me now. Headed across London to circle Richmond Park 3x – my first ever 50 mile ride. 82kms 27 01 21

https://www.strava.com/activities/4689567485

Just time 31 01 21, for a more interesting trip North, towards Epping then Stableford Abbotts, Abridge, Chigwell and home. 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4711534391

Edit. Looking back (in May) I see that I set my targets as the 50 mile ride each month and a total of 50 points for the year.


----------



## fatjel (27 Oct 2021)

Jan 16th Carmarthen -- LLandeilo -- Carmarthen . 52.88 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4630560145
Feb 3rd Carmarthen - Carmarthen 52.27 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4727351679
March 13th Carmarthen - LLanarthney - around Carmarthen 51.16 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4939110258
April 15th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5131119112
May 15th Carmarthen - Llanarthney - Carmarthen and a bit 50.69 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5299301838
June 19th Carmarthen - New Inn - Carmarthen 51.17 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5497116192
July 25th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.36 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5685088970
August 22nd Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5834010488
September 16th Carmarthen - Dryslwyn castle 50.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5969324156 
October 16th Carmarthen - Llandeilo - Carmarthen 50.96 km https://www.strava.com/activities/6120462192


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Oct 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> August 2021 01/08/21 Wolverley- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Old Woods- Eyton- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood - Home. 53.7km 1 point
> 04/08/21 Nonely- Commonwood- Myddle- Burlton- English Frankton- Lyneal - Welshampton- Bettisfield- Whixall- Home. 51.9km 1 point
> 11/08/21 Northwood- Bettisfield- Welshampton- Ellesmere- Tetchill- Weston Lullingfields- Marton - Burlton- English Frankton- Lyneal- Loppington- Wolverley - Home. 52.3 km 1 point
> 20/08/21 Horton- None;y- Myddle- Merrington-Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley - Lee- Ellesmere- Lyneal- Northwood- Home. 53.6km 1 point
> ...


September 2021 cont.
08/09/21 Whixall- Fenns Bank-Hollinswood- Whixall- Waterloo- Edstaston-Ryebank- Wem- Tilley- Loppington- Lyneal- PikesEnd- Colemere- Lyneal-Bettisfield- Northwood- Home 54.1 km 1 point
15/09/21 Horton Nonely- Commonwood- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Lee- SpunHill- Colemere- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 56.8km 1 point
October 2021
02/10/21 Horton- Whixall- Fenns Bank-Hollinswood- Abbeygreen- Waterloo- Creamore- Wem- Aston- Barkers Green- Wem- Tilley- Loppington- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 51.8km 1 point
06/10/21 Horton- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Old Wods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Lee- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal - Loppington- Wolverley - Home 55.6km 1 point
17/10/21 Northwood- Whixall - Fenns Bank- Hollinswood- Whixall- Waterloo- Edstaston -Horton- Nonely- Commonwood- Myddle- Burlton- English Frankton- Lyneal- Loppington- Wolverley- Home 57.2km 1 point
27/10/21 Horton- Nonely- Loppington- Burlton- Marton- Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Tetchill- Lee -SpunHill- Colemere-English Frankton- Brown Heath- Loppington- Wolverley - Home 51km 1 point
Total 40 points.


----------



## slow scot (29 Oct 2021)

September. (Continued)

3rd. (50km). Deeside line, Drum, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch, Garlogie, Blacktop.
5th. (52km). Blacktop, Skene school and Loch, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
6th. 52km). As per yesterday.
7th. (60km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills plus wee loop, Park bridge, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
8th. (56km). Blacktop, Deeside line loop, plus 4km diversion home for forgotten tools!
12th. 56km). Blacktop, Kirkton of Skene, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
Watched final stage of Tour of Britain at Dunecht.
13th. (65km). Westhill start, Skene school and Loch, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Hill,of Fare, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Crathes castle, Hirn, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch,Loch of Skene and school, Westhill.
14th. 58km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch,Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
15th. (55km). Blacktop, Deeside line loop. Via Skene school and Loch, Dunecht estate, and Tillymannoch.
17th. (50km). As per 3rd September.
20th. (60km). Blacktop,Westhill, Col de Millbuie, Skene school and Loch, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
22nd. (52km). Kirkton of Skene cafe loop clockwise.
24th. (67km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle route to Slug road, Crathes bridge, Hirn, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.

October.

13th. (52km). Kirkton of Skene cafe loop as per 22nd September.
15th. (52km). As per 13th October.
16th. (52km). Deeside line, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora’s, Drum, Deeside line.
20th. (53km). As per 13th October, plus a wee bit to buy goodies at Newton Dee.
22nd. (52km). As per 13th October.

Total Points: 108


----------



## bluenotebob (29 Oct 2021)

October 6th 2021 Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Pont des-Deux-Rivières – Ploërmel – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 65.30km 1 point

October 8th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – la Haie Goudal – le Bran –Mauron – Kermagero – Quelneuc – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.93km 1 point

October 9th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Cotinaie – Ménéac – Landual – Carenan – Quénogé – Chaubusson – la Breil Oréal – le Croix de l’Iff – la Mulotière – Kerbigot – Guilliers – Bourg Neuf – Esquiniac – la Suais – Home 52.24km 1 point

October 11th 2021 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.65km 1 point

October 19th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crétudel – St Vily – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.28km 1 point

October 22nd 2021 Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – le Roc St André – Pont de Bagotais – Montertelot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron 66.47km 1 point

*October 29th 2021* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.50km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 39
Total points in all challenges: 63


----------



## Willd (31 Oct 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 
Sep - 9 points

Oct 3 - 50.78 miles, 2,036ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Shawell, Swinford, Stanford on Avon, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Clipston, Great Oxendon, Little Oxendon, East Farndon, Marston Trussell, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, Walcote, Cross in Hand, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold-on-Avon, home.

*Oct 9 - 55.67 miles, 2,364ft - 2 points *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Hollowell, Creaton, Station Cottages, Brixworth, Pitsford Causeway, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, Cherry Hill Old, Old, Scaldwell, Hanging Houghton, Lamport, Draughton, Maidwell, Haselbech, Naseby, Cold Ashby, Elkington, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton on Dunsmore, Rugby, home.

*Oct 16 - 31.76 miles, 1,025ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Wolston, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Stoneleigh, Kenilworth (Crackley, Ladyes Hill, Abbey Fields), Blackdown, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.

*Oct 23 - 52.23 miles, 1,490ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Lillington, Royal Leamington Spa, Blackdown, Hill Wootton, Leek Wootton, Beausale, Honiley, Haseley Knob, Haseley Green, Haseley, Hatton Green, Hatton, Budbrooke, Hampton Magna, Warwick (Woodloes Park, Emscote), Milverton, Old Milverton, Lillington, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Burnthurst, Princethorpe, Dunchurch, home. 

*Oct 30 - 31.95 miles, 1,248ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Old Brownsover, Brownsover, Lilbourne, Catthorpe, Shawell, Churchover, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Brinklow, Binley, Binley Woods, Brandon, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Oct 2021)

Oct 2nd 31.7 miles 1point
Wymeswold loop
Oct 4th 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Oct 16th 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow , Mountsorrel, Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 23rd 50.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxelby ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Oct 24th 35.3 mile 1 point
Wymeswold loop with an extended end
Oct 31st 32.3 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 61
Points in all challenges 128


----------



## Gibbo9 (1 Nov 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points
Sep 11 points
Oct 12 points

Oct 1 Off sightseeing (https://www.strava.com/activities/6045291997) 51.58km, 51m
Oct 3 Very windy (https://www.strava.com/activities/6056472343) 51.05km, 130m
Oct 4 Very steady, still windy (https://www.strava.com/activities/6061494215) 51.38, 94m
Oct 5 At last, been meaning to do this one for ages (https://www.strava.com/activities/6065133526) 100.84km, 405m
Oct 7 Nice and gentle (https://www.strava.com/activities/6075240238) 50.95km, 168m
Oct 16 First time out for over a week due to the flipping weather  (https://www.strava.com/activities/6118562500) 51.64km, 72m
Oct 20 Nice ride this one for an early morning spin (https://www.strava.com/activities/6138684771) 51.71km, 69m
Oct 28 Steady river ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/6177615094) 50.4km, 93m
Oct 30 Visiting Yilan for the weekend (https://www.strava.com/activities/6186306938) 50.81, 107m
Oct 31 Recovery ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/6190850803) 51.57km, 127m

Total 108 points


----------



## Eribiste (1 Nov 2021)

Today's effort, the CR loop for just under 52kms. CR loop because not having the wit to create my own route, I borrowed from CR.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6196293680


----------



## C R (1 Nov 2021)

Eribiste said:


> Today's effort, the CR loop for just under 52kms. CR loop because not having the wit to create my own route, I borrowed from CR.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/6196293680


I'm glad someone finds my meanderings useful. It is nice route, specially the bit between Baughton and Tewkesbury.


----------



## aronbarcelona (1 Nov 2021)

September 29 - first ever 50K, down to Leatherhead from Highbury via Richmond Park. 1 pt, more to come hopefully!


----------



## Jon George (1 Nov 2021)

*Nov 1st*
Ipswich – Westerfield – Ipswich – Martlesham – Ipswich – Levington – Trimley St Mary – Kirton – Bucklesham – Ipswich
*54 Km
1 Point

17 Points total*


----------



## Domus (3 Nov 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point
August 13 Walney, Roa Island, Ulverston, Greenodd, Cartmel and Grange 59.6 Kms 1 point
August 20/21 Night ride London to Cambridge 124 .8 Kms 3 points
August 26 Prescot, Rainford, Orrell, Shevington, Tyldesley, Ainsworth, Tottington, Edenfield and home 98 Kms 2 points
August 29 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 55.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Cheshire tour Day 1 Wilmslow to Nantwich via Northwich 60.93 Kms 1 point
September 21 Cheshire tour Day 2 Nantwich to Oswestry via Whitchurch 72.59 Kms 1 point
September 22 Cheshire tour Day 3 Oswestry to Pistyll Rhaeadr waterfall and back to Oswestry 60.33 Kms 1 point
September 23 Cheshire tour Day 4 Oswestry to Chester via Llangollen 64.17 Kms 1 point
October 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return to Grange 58.4 Kms 1 point
October 15 Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Waterfoot and home 64.7 Kms 1 point
October 21 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Brinscall, Belmont, Harwood and home 64.5 Kms 1 point
October 24 Bury, Manchester, Chorlton, a long loop through Cheshire Lanes and return home via Manchester 102.8 Kms 3 points
November 3 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 66.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 62 points.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Nov 2021)

Nov 4th 50.5 miles 2 points
Loughborough ,Burton on the wolds ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Stanford on Soar , Loughborough

Points in this challenge 63
Points in all challenges 130


----------



## Jenkins (5 Nov 2021)

Up and running for November with a bit of shopping

November 5th, Loop around Felixstowe then Falkenham, Kirton, Bucklesham, Ipswich and Nacton, 54.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6215357737


----------



## Willd (6 Nov 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 
Sep - 9 points
Oct - 8 points 

Nov 6 - 50.40 miles, 1,517ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Claydon, Lower Boddington, Upper Boddington, Wormleighton, Priors Hardwick, Marston Doles, Chapel Green, Napton on the Hill, Broadwell, Grandborough Fields, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## bluenotebob (6 Nov 2021)

*November 6th 2021* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.57km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 40
Total points in all challenges: 64


----------



## C R (7 Nov 2021)

November 7th 

St Peters, Worcester, Fernhill Heath, Droitwich, Crutch Ln, Timberhonger Ln, Bromsgrove, Stoke Prior, Woodgate, Bradley Green, Shell Ford, Phepson, Crowle, Churchill, Egdon, Stoulton, Littleworth and Home. 

68.4km


----------



## 13 rider (7 Nov 2021)

Nov 4th 50.5 miles 2 points
Loughborough ,Burton on the wolds ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Stanford on Soar , Loughborough
Nov 7th 31.4 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 64
Points in all challenges 131


----------



## Saluki (7 Nov 2021)

January to September 2021 36points.

October
10/10/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/6094131449 Ely railway Station, Littleport, Denver, Downham Market (Garmin stopped recording for 7.25 miles), Fincham, Barton Bendish (noticed Garmin, poked it to restart), Swaffham, Bradenham, Dereham. 54 miles (give or take a mile) 2 points
11/10/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/6097139576 Norwich, Horsford, Spixworth, Rackheath, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Woodfords Brewary) Blofield, Plumstead, Rackheath, Heartsease, Home. 52km 1pt

November
06/11/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/6222062402 Norwich to Whitwell, for cake, then back again. 5km 1pt

Total: 40 points


----------



## steverob (8 Nov 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points
*September: *3 rides, 6 points
*October: *4 rides, 8 points*
7th November: 37.20 miles* - First time in a long while I've been out without even an inkling of a route in mind; went where the wind took me (and whatever the path of least resistance was) - https://www.strava.com/activities/6225233349 - 1 point

*Total so far: 82 points*


----------



## Sbudge (8 Nov 2021)

27 other rides ...

18th September, 60.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5980222824) Local Chilterns Gravel
15th October, 68.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6116764366) Thames path
22nd October, 84.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6150826913) Loop with West Highland way and the Forth Canal
23rd October, 60.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6154786508) West Fife way 
1st November, 60.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6196888711) Tissington Trail and High Peak Trail


----------



## 13 rider (9 Nov 2021)

Nov 4th 50.5 miles 2 points
Loughborough ,Burton on the wolds ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Stanford on Soar , Loughborough
Nov 7th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Nov 9th 31.16 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Hoby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 65
Points in all challenges 132


----------



## aferris2 (9 Nov 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point
30 Mar 50.91 mi Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 1371 ft. 2 points
20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m. 1 point
11 May 50.45 mi Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 735 ft. 2 points
30 May 50.95 mi Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, STock. 1207 ft. 2 points
03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m 3 points.
18 Jul 50.44 mi Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock,
Billericay. 1621 ft. 2 points
15 Aug 66.76 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay 448m. 1 point
09 Sep 65.98 km Strava  South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 422m. 1 point
13 Oct 65.99 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 436m. 1 point
*09 Nov 62.47 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Bicknacre, Writtle, Chelmsford, West Hanningfield. 369m. 1 point*
Total 19 points


----------



## 13 rider (10 Nov 2021)

Nov 4th 50.5 miles 2 points
Loughborough ,Burton on the wolds ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Stanford on Soar , Loughborough
Nov 7th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Nov 9th 31.16 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Hoby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Anstey
Nov 10th 31.47 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Congerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 66
Points in all challenges 133


----------



## 13 rider (13 Nov 2021)

Nov 4th 50.5 miles 2 points
Loughborough ,Burton on the wolds ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Stanford on Soar , Loughborough
Nov 7th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Nov 9th 31.16 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Hoby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Anstey
Nov 10th 31.47 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Congerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Nov 13th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 67
Points in all challenges 137


----------



## Spinney (13 Nov 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery
*April
25th - 32 miles - 1 point*: Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Norton, Foxley, Easton Grey, Wotton under Edge
*May
9th - 35 miles - 1 point* Crosby Ravensworth, Orton, Sunbiggin Tarn, Appleby, Bolton, Morland, CR
*12th - 33 miles - 1 point *Tebay, Sedburgh, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Tebay
*June
19th - 32 miles - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall
*July
7th - 31 miles - 1 point *Mungrisdale, Hesket Newmarket, Sebergham, Greystoke
*26th - 50.5 km - 1 point* Cromhall, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe
*August
24th - 50.4 miles - 2 points* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Acton Turville, Yatton Keynall, Biddestone, Lacock [Lunch!!], Biddestone, YK, Grittleton, Luckington, Sopworth, H Upton
*Sept
27th - 51 km - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Wanswell, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Stinchcombe
*Oct
21st - 53 km - 1 point *Brampton, Blencarn, Melmerby, Gamblesby, Glassonby, Langwathby, Acorn Bank (🍰 ), Bramtpon
*Nov
13th - 51 km - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*Running total: 15 points*


----------



## gavgav (13 Nov 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th July (53.56km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern, Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

25th July (54.73 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

31st July (51.06 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

14th August (52.96 km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Estuary-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

7th September (50.58km) 1 point
Lowick Green-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Crosslands-Graythwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Hawkshead-Moor Top-High Cross-Brentwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Lowick Green

26th September (82.83km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Hopton-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Crosslanes-Melverley-Crew Green-Criggion-Trewern-Heldre Hill-Trefnant-Vron Gate-Vennington-Westbury-Asterley-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

23rd October (52.51km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Shrewsbury


13th November (54.33km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury


Total= 25 points


----------



## C R (14 Nov 2021)

November 14th 

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Dunstall, Woodmancote, Strensham, Ryall, Upton, Longdon, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth and Home. 

77.1km


----------



## steverob (14 Nov 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points
*September: *3 rides, 6 points
*October: *4 rides, 8 points
*7th November: 37.20 miles* - First time in a long while I've been out without even an inkling of a route in mind; went where the wind took me (and whatever the path of least resistance was) - https://www.strava.com/activities/6225233349 - 1 point
*14th November: 33.47 miles* - Cut short my planned route as the rain just kept on getting heavier and heavier (considering there wasn't meant to be any in the first place) and it was starting to get a bit sketchy on the roads as a result - https://www.strava.com/activities/6257012110 - 1 point

*Total so far: 83 points*


----------



## Willd (14 Nov 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 
Sep - 9 points
Oct - 8 points 

Nov 6 - 50.40 miles, 1,517ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Claydon, Lower Boddington, Upper Boddington, Wormleighton, Priors Hardwick, Marston Doles, Chapel Green, Napton on the Hill, Broadwell, Grandborough Fields, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.

*Nov 14 - 50.92 miles, 1,946ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Gilmorton, Peatling Parva, Bruntingthorpe, Arnesby, Fleckney, Saddington, Laughton, Mowsley, Knaptoft, Shearsby, Walton, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Nov 2021)

November 6th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.57km 1 point

*November 18th 2021* Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – St Brieuc-des-Bois – Merdrignac – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 68.19km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 41
Total points in all challenges: 67


----------



## dickyknees (18 Nov 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points.
September ~ 4 points.
October ~ 3 points.

*November *
*November 18th ~ 54.23 kms (33.7 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Running total ~ 49 points.*


----------



## Gibbo9 (19 Nov 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points
Sep 11 points
Oct 12 points

Nov 1 Nice ride this one (https://www.strava.com/activities/6196070762) 51.61km, 75m
Nov 2 Tough morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/6199297241) 50.83km, 118m
Nov 4 Very windy out (https://www.strava.com/activities/6209714775) 51.31km, 89m
Nov 5 Strava recommended route, good fun (https://www.strava.com/activities/6214312662) 51.97km, 139m
Nov 6 Gran Fondo as recommended by Strava (https://www.strava.com/activities/6218703117) 112.29km, 326m
Nov 14 after a week off due to the weather, yet another new tyre bought (https://www.strava.com/activities/6255362711) 50.53km, 74m
Nov 16 Heavy legs (https://www.strava.com/activities/6263507626) 51.37km, 90m
Nov 18 Caught in a downpour right at the end (https://www.strava.com/activities/6273763703) 50.63km, 126m

Total 118 points


----------



## 13 rider (20 Nov 2021)

Nov 4th 50.5 miles 2
Loughborough ,Burton on the wolds ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Stanford on Soar , Loughborough
Nov 7th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Nov 9th 31.16 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Hoby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Anstey
Nov 10th 31.47 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Congerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Nov 13th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Nov 20th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop done the other way round

Points in this challenge 68
Points in all challenges 142


----------



## steverob (20 Nov 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points
*September: *3 rides, 6 points
*October: *4 rides, 8 points
*7th November: 37.20 miles* - First time in a long while I've been out without even an inkling of a route in mind; went where the wind took me (and whatever the path of least resistance was) - https://www.strava.com/activities/6225233349 - 1 point
*14th November: 33.47 miles* - Cut short my planned route as the rain just kept on getting heavier and heavier (considering there wasn't meant to be any in the first place) and it was starting to get a bit sketchy on the roads as a result - https://www.strava.com/activities/6257012110 - 1 point
*20th November: 66.26 miles* - A very autumnal ride through the Chilterns, round Amersham and back, including some old climbs that I haven't done in a while - https://www.strava.com/activities/6283722699 - 3 points

*Total so far: 86 points*


----------



## Willd (20 Nov 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 
Sep - 9 points
Oct - 8 points 

Nov 6 - 50.40 miles, 1,517ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Claydon, Lower Boddington, Upper Boddington, Wormleighton, Priors Hardwick, Marston Doles, Chapel Green, Napton on the Hill, Broadwell, Grandborough Fields, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.

*Nov 14 - 50.92 miles, 1,946ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Gilmorton, Peatling Parva, Bruntingthorpe, Arnesby, Fleckney, Saddington, Laughton, Mowsley, Knaptoft, Shearsby, Walton, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home. 

*Nov 20 - 36.08 miles, 1,489ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Daventry, Norton, Welton, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, Cawston, home.


----------



## C R (21 Nov 2021)

November 21st

Hatfield, Pirton, High Green, Pershore, Evesham, Cookhill, Inkberrow, Shellford, Crowle, White Ladies, Egdon, Stoulton, Littleworth and then Home.

76.5km


----------



## bruce1530 (21 Nov 2021)

Jan: 1 point
Feb: 3 points
Mar: 3 points
April: 5 points
May: 3 points
June: 7 points
July: 3 points
August: 2 points
September: 3 points
October: 1 point

21 Nov: Windy trip to Largs. 50k


Total: 32 points.


----------



## gavgav (21 Nov 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th July (53.56km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern, Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

25th July (54.73 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

31st July (51.06 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

14th August (52.96 km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Estuary-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

7th September (50.58km) 1 point
Lowick Green-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Crosslands-Graythwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Hawkshead-Moor Top-High Cross-Brentwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Lowick Green

26th September (82.83km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Hopton-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Crosslanes-Melverley-Crew Green-Criggion-Trewern-Heldre Hill-Trefnant-Vron Gate-Vennington-Westbury-Asterley-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

23rd October (52.51km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Shrewsbury


13th November (54.33km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st November (65.13km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Bicton-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Farley-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

Total= 26 points


----------



## dickyknees (23 Nov 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points.
September ~ 4 points.
October ~ 3 points.

*November 
November 18th ~ 54.23 kms (33.7 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*November 23rd ~ 53.38 kms (33.17 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley loop, Ty Croes, Pencarnisiog, Dothan, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Running total ~ 50 points.*


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Nov 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km*

March 9th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *55km*
March 17th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.5km*

April 3rd:- Home-Lyne-CHobham-Lightwater-Sunninghill-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*

May 7th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *65.9km*

June 2nd:-Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Pirbright-Chobham-Virginia Water-Home. *57km*

July 3rd:- Home-St Annes Hill-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *58.99km*

August 28th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *61.5km*

September 16th:- Southampton, round and about. *50.2km*

October 4th:- Home-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Ascot-Chobham-Home. *54.1km* 

November 23rd November:- Home-Chertsey-Byfleet-Brooklands-Walton-Staines-Egham-Home. *50.3km*


----------



## bluenotebob (24 Nov 2021)

November 6th 2021 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.57km 1 point

November 18th 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – St Brieuc-des-Bois – Merdrignac – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 68.19km 1 point

*November 24h 2021* Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – les Treize Chênes –Trémorel – Lancras – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.32km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 42
Total points in all challenges: 68


----------



## slow scot (25 Nov 2021)

November.

2nd. (54km). Clockwise Kirkton of Skene cafe loop, with Baillieswells diversion to see leaves.
5th. (56km). Ante clockwise version of above, plus Dunecht estate loop.
9th. (56km). As per 5th November.
10th. (54km). As per 2nd November.
13th. (52km). Clockwise Kirkton of Skene cafe run, minus Dunecht estate loop.
15th. (63km). Blacktop, Kirkton of Skene and Skene Loch, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
16th. 52km). As per 13th November.
19th. 57km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene and Skene school, Col de Millbuie, Westhill, Blacktop.
22nd. 61km). As per 5th November, plus Duthie park loop.

Total Points: 117.


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Nov 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> To October 1st - 10 points.
> Today, 46 miles across 2 rides, not quite to Southampton, which was my plan, but Bursledon (close enough!) and then the return ride from Chichester station makes 46 miles.
> Total 11 points.



So, last chance today as I’ve a full day tomorrow and no other option to do Novembers ride. Maybe not the best weather, and I almost didn’t even try due to the wind, around 30mph for most of the day, gusting towards 50mph.

I decided to try a sheltered route, but was challenged for time, and unfortunately didn’t succeed, so my total for today was only 25 miles.

I have a ride planned for December, which I plan to do anyway, but for me this first year of challenge is over!
I’ve completed some great rides, and fulfilled the essence of this challenge zone on all of them, so thanks to all for your interest, support, and motivation.

Ill try to call in to the 2022 one if I’m allowed? 👏👍🤣


----------



## 13 rider (27 Nov 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> So, last chance today as I’ve a full day tomorrow and no other option to do Novembers ride. Maybe not the best weather, and I almost didn’t even try due to the wind, around 30mph for most of the day, gusting towards 50mph.
> 
> I decided to try a sheltered route, but was challenged for time, and unfortunately didn’t succeed, so my total for today was only 25 miles.
> 
> ...


A valiant attempt in weather so rough even I didn't venture out a rare occurrence. That's the danger of leaving your ride until late in the month
Glad you enjoyed the challenge and it succeeded in getting you out . Your spot for 2022 will be waiting for you


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Nov 2021)

13 rider said:


> A valiant attempt in weather so rough even I didn't venture out a rare occurrence. That's the danger of leaving your ride until late in the month
> Glad you enjoyed the challenge and it succeeded in getting you out . Your stop for 2022 will be waiting for you



Thanks, it was unfortunate to leave so late, but there you go, I’m not able to prioritise cycling as much as I would like.
but failing in the 11th month is still a success, and the year has been great _because_ of this challenge…. I wish I could retire and have more time 👏😀
Thanks for your efforts, and kindness and support over the duration, and too from everyone else…. It’s a great place to be!


----------



## Bazzer (28 Nov 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms
March
6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Padgate, Rixton, Culcheth, home 55 kms.
April
10th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Winwick, Houghton Green, Croft, Culcheth loop (x2) 52kms
May
19th Winwick, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.5kms.
June
4th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.4kms.
24th Houghton Green, Bruche, Latchford, Grappenhall, High Legh, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.4 kms.
July
16th
Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Tatton, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51kms.
August
18th Culcheth, Warburton, Agden, Tatton, High Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52 kms
September
19th home, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Lane Head, Winwick, Fearnhead, Locking Stumps, followed by circles of Croft, then home. 52 kms. (Geographically restricted ride due to injury in the first half of the month and lack of opportunity in the second half)
October
23rd home, Risley, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, J19 of the M6, then reversed the route. 52 kms
November
28th home, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, home. A 7am 52.3 kms


----------



## Rob and Alison (28 Nov 2021)

January
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
February
27th. 50km Morning Ride with Stig | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
March
25th 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
April
17th 100km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
23rd 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
May
1st 53km Kirton for cake | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
June
12th 104km Scunthorpe Ridgeway - Tiled. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
13th 61km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
26th 103km Shopping in Lincoln, then to Seven Districts for a Puppacino. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
July
16th 55 miles Caistor to Orby | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
17th 58 miles Orby to Caistor | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
31st 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
August
1st 53km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
14th 110km Wolds 100 Audax | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig, (Stig's first Audax)
21st 105km Horncastle 100km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
28th105km Backloaded 100km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
September
5th 104km Bosworth Battlefield Siteseer 100km Audax | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
11th 132km Out for some tiles, and Stig's longest ride so far. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
12th 69km Lunch Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
18th 59km Lunch Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
22nd 66km Oare Marsh and Blean Woods | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
24th 51 miles Thanet Promenades | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
26th 52km Britain's smallest Town | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
October
10th 52km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
11th 104km Lincoln Hospital and a Tea top up | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig 
28th 102km Picked off a few tiles near Welton | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
November
6th 100km Nine tiles to Horncastle | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
12th 101km Sturton tiles | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
13th 107km Happy New Year! first Audax of the new season | Ride | Strava Tandem
20th 103km Collecting a few VV tiles to The Old Tile Works. | Ride | Strava solo with Stig


----------



## 13 rider (28 Nov 2021)

Nov 4th 50.5 miles 2
Loughborough ,Burton on the wolds ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Stanford on Soar , Loughborough
Nov 7th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Nov 9th 31.16 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Hoby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Anstey
Nov 10th 31.47 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Congerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Nov 13th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Nov 20th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop done the other way round
Nov 28th 31.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 69
Points in all challenges 146


----------



## Willd (28 Nov 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 
Sep - 9 points
Oct - 8 points 

Nov 6 - 50.40 miles, 1,517ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Claydon, Lower Boddington, Upper Boddington, Wormleighton, Priors Hardwick, Marston Doles, Chapel Green, Napton on the Hill, Broadwell, Grandborough Fields, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.

*Nov 14 - 50.92 miles, 1,946ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Gilmorton, Peatling Parva, Bruntingthorpe, Arnesby, Fleckney, Saddington, Laughton, Mowsley, Knaptoft, Shearsby, Walton, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home. 

*Nov 20 - 36.08 miles, 1,489ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Daventry, Norton, Welton, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, Cawston, home.

*Nov 28 - 34.02 miles, 978ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Cross in Hand, Wolvey Heath, Shelford, Bramcote, Whitestone, Bulkington, Five Ways, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## dickyknees (28 Nov 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points.
September ~ 4 points.
October ~ 3 points.

*November 
November 18th ~ 54.23 kms (33.7 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*November 23rd ~ 53.38 kms (33.17 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley loop, Ty Croes, Pencarnisiog, Dothan, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*November 28th ~ 52.24 kms (32.46 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Caergeiliog, Bryn Ddu, Ty Croes, Dothan, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Running total ~ 51 points*


----------



## steverob (28 Nov 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points
*September: *3 rides, 6 points
*October: *4 rides, 8 points
*7th November: 37.20 miles* - First time in a long while I've been out without even an inkling of a route in mind; went where the wind took me (and whatever the path of least resistance was) - https://www.strava.com/activities/6225233349 - 1 point
*14th November: 33.47 miles* - Cut short my planned route as the rain just kept on getting heavier and heavier (considering there wasn't meant to be any in the first place) and it was starting to get a bit sketchy on the roads as a result - https://www.strava.com/activities/6257012110 - 1 point
*20th November: 66.26 miles* - A very autumnal ride through the Chilterns, round Amersham and back, including some old climbs that I haven't done in a while - https://www.strava.com/activities/6283722699 - 3 points
*28th November: 31.85 miles* - Ridiculously cold even with waiting until after noon (2 degrees, minus 4 with wind chill) and a few icy/slushy patches, mainly in the gutters, but stuck it out to do my standard flat 50km loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/6317985876 - 1 point

*Total so far: 87 points*


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2021)

Usual end of the month update...
November 5th, Loop around Felixstowe then Falkenham, Kirton, Bucklesham, Ipswich and Nacton, 54.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6215357737
November 11th, Mixed surface loop around Trimley, Felixstowe, Walton, Nacton & Bucklesham, 51.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6243363693 
November 15th, Felixstowe, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 64.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6261157014 (Garmin tracking error, correct mileage recorded) 
November 16th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 50.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6266030524 
November 17th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Westerfield, Rushmere, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 59.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6270550331 
November 18th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Kesgrave, Foxhall & Bucklesham, 50.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6274987040 
November 20th, Felixstowe, Falkenham, Newbourne, Waldingfield, Kesgrave & Foxhall, 56.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6283846649 
November 25th, Felixstowe, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 51.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6305803078


----------



## fatjel (29 Nov 2021)

Jan 16th Carmarthen -- LLandeilo -- Carmarthen . 52.88 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4630560145
Feb 3rd Carmarthen - Carmarthen 52.27 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4727351679
March 13th Carmarthen - LLanarthney - around Carmarthen 51.16 km https://www.strava.com/activities/4939110258
April 15th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5131119112
May 15th Carmarthen - Llanarthney - Carmarthen and a bit 50.69 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5299301838
June 19th Carmarthen - New Inn - Carmarthen 51.17 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5497116192
July 25th Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.36 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5685088970
August 22nd Carmarthen - llandeilo - Carmarthen 51.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5834010488
September 16th Carmarthen - Dryslwyn castle 50.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/5969324156
October 16th Carmarthen - Llandeilo - Carmarthen 50.96 km https://www.strava.com/activities/6120462192 
November 29th Cartmarthen velodrome 50,75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/6321474527


----------



## dickyknees (30 Nov 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points.
September ~ 4 points.
October ~ 3 points.

*November 
November 18th ~ 54.23 kms (33.7 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*November 23rd ~ 53.38 kms (33.17 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley loop, Ty Croes, Pencarnisiog, Dothan, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*November 28th ~ 52.24 kms (32.46 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Caergeiliog, Bryn Du, Ty Croes, Dothan, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, home.
*November 30th ~ 51.01 kms (31.70 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley loop, Bryn Du, Ty Croes, Dothan, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Running total ~ 52 points*


----------



## Chap sur le velo (30 Nov 2021)

Made it by the skin of my chattering teeth…

Today, thankfully it didn’t rain (which I’d chosen over the bitter weekend weather) first time in Richmond Park in months, 84kms. Full winter clobber
https://www.strava.com/activities/6325932505


17th. 54km on a familiar ride around Epping Forrest. The Wahoo on the bike said I’d averaged 25km/hr – a new record (first and last 10km in London with lots of lights) disappointingly Strava has this at 24.9! Likely last ride in shorts this year.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6270739106

3 points new cumulative total 46 November.

I was hoping to beat the Nudge: October 3 points. Running total now 43

Target 50 points for the year with a 50km and 50 mile per month.

Perhaps my lowest monthly total yet. Despite having new bike, lots of golf/holiday trips meant little time. Having these targets has once again proved a bonus. Took bike to Cornwall and wondered how I would even get up the hill out of the village! Sadly Mrs. Chap was unwell on the day designated for cycling so I missed out. Lack of practice means I'm starting to worry about loosing the "climbing legs" I was developing. But less traveling until the end of year so plan more cycling - need to get to my target of 50 points.

First time Cycled out side London and Essex into Hertfordshire - but just following my nose wasn't very exciting here. Will return after some research.
86km 21st
https://www.strava.com/activities/6146656969


Standard 50km ride round Epping Forrest etc. 14th Oct.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6112741491

September
Bought a new bike! Who could say no to a Giant? What with the fitting, revised cleat position, straighter legs, wider saddle and handlebars plus less riding this month it was a trial coming home into the wind. It will take a little time to get used to it and the bike is just what I was hoping for. Found out that 32mm tubeless tyres are excellent for exploring non tarmac surfaces. 86km today.



https://www.strava.com/activities/6023495280



Have been concentrating on getting my swimming back to how it was a few years ago (before a shoulder op.) So after 1500m in the Olympic length Lido I set off to explore south London. 12 09th 50km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5948849589



August 3 points



A couple of lovely non qualifying rides in Scotland. Dying to go back.

Used Ride with GPS to plan a route back form Brighton (train down) and I was really impressed with the quiet well paved roads it chose. A couple of gravel paths near Sutton and a nightmare bit of A24 were slight belmishes but |I had a great time. My longest ride 130 km and easily the most meters climbed. 12 08
https://www.strava.com/activities/5782121920

Regular 50km ride up to Epping Forrest. 10 08
https://www.strava.com/activities/5770825743



Total points to end of July 34

First time taking a bike on holiday allowed me to explore around Great Orme, Llandudno. I’m delighted to see a stage of the Tour of Britain will finish at the top of it. First time I tried I had to stop for breath twice. Second time made it. YEEEEEEEES

Only one qualifying run, from Betws-y-coed down to the coast and around the Great Orme. Thought it would be a really fast run down but B-y-C is only 30m above sea level. Still it was Lovely and hopefully the first of many trips.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5579664454

Home and a familiar route for 50km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5646846542

Finally. We’d all be feeling ill this week but the test came back negative. Coughing therefore no excuse to get out and do a 50 miler before rains hit the last two days of the month. Proving once again this thread is an inspiration. Visited some new lovely quiet roads and an old haunt, but coming back along the A13 was a BIG mistake.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5707093572

01/06/21

53KMS

Started off with a ride up to Epping and tried incorporate more of the hills.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5395825336

10/06/21

Went out to see a bit of Essex and it turned into 100km. Found lots of new fun roads and allowed myself to get a bit lost.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5447010222 This kind of exploring is the most fun I have on a bike and its really not so good in winter.

Fell over while clipped in – for the first time - at the end and suffered for a couple of weeks after,so only 2 qualifying efforts this month.

May Summary

Still struggling to find time to ride but... Sun is shinning, shorts are wearable at all times and I'm still finding new roads.

27th May 70kms inc some off road. Just followed my nose over new and old favorites.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5366462779

20th May fun to follow the Lea northwards and then back via Epping Forrest 50kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/5328701873

9th May. 82kms and nearly 700m of climbing! Great fun

https://www.strava.com/activities/5268466856
April

Made sure I went out today (last day of the month) and planned an interesting ride. Went to take photo's to show my Mum of houses she'd lived in St Margarets, Teddington, Thames Ditton and Surbiton. Followed towpath I used to cycle 50 years ago when I was more interested in the fishing! Home via Richmond Park. Surprisingly knackered but so pleased I kept the 50 mile challenge going.

30 04 21 85kms 211m climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/5218571312

First update half way through month.

Change of emphasis – we have a holiday cottage booked near Snowdonia in July and I need to spend a lot more time climbing in preparation.

3rd Happily I’ve discovered the Road out of east London through Grange Hill, Chigwell Row and Lambourne End. Not to busy and nice hilly challenge. Allows me to loop round to Epping Forrest. Will explore even more once we get some sun!

58km and first time more than 500m of elevation.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5062792078

7th Pretty much reversed above and added in Mott St.

Wahoo died about 7km from end but had been far enough. Oddly the distance was close to the last time I looked at it but the elevation seemed to finish higher?

Showing 53km and 629 M

https://www.strava.com/activities/5086675814


11th Similar to first. Past Bobby Moore's house and round to enjoy a cuppa and Flapjack at High Beach

56Km, 517 m climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/5108145560

Points total to 31st of March . 17 = 3 +7+7

Still on for both 50km and 50 mile. Self set target for year 50.

March

Started on the 7th with the Swains Lane hill climb, Regents Park Peleton Combo 52 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4905671471

16th Up to Epping Forrest 50 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4956017602

21st Back to Epping 55km but this time sought out hills. Most m gained on a ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4985135354

Wanted to do a new longest ride aiming for 100km+. Headed West up river into decent wind that died when rain arrived. Thereafter it swirled, viciously, but I stuck to it! Well pleased. By following Thames Valley I only had 200m of hills. 105km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5008210356

Warm today only a single Jersey and shorts needed. No over shoes or ToeThingy, or Beenie. 50km with some tough hill work in the middle of Epping Forrest

https://www.strava.com/activities/5046100746

February

2nd 60 kms up into Epping Forrest and beyond!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4733087561

6th Back to Epping 51kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/4743973095

Lost 8 days with the snow and cold - Ice is for drinks!
15th 58kms Straight North through Epping and Back

https://www.strava.com/activities/4791163479

21st 50km Brutal Swaines Lane and then time trial round Regent’s Park x 5

https://www.strava.com/activities/4824097367

25th Richmond Park x 4. 90kms aka a fifty miler!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4847636860

28th Epping first 400m climb. 51kms t

https://www.strava.com/activities/4865736354

January

17th of January headed due to north through Epping Forest towards Harlow and 62 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4635871172

No stopping me now. Headed across London to circle Richmond Park 3x – my first ever 50 mile ride. 82kms 27 01 21

https://www.strava.com/activities/4689567485

Just time 31 01 21, for a more interesting trip North, towards Epping then Stableford Abbotts, Abridge, Chigwell and home. 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4711534391

Edit. Looking back (in May) I see that I set my targets as the 50 mile ride each month and a total of 50 points for the year.


----------



## Jon George (1 Dec 2021)

*Dec 1st *
Ipswich – Rushmere/Westerfield/Thurlston loop x 4 (one reverse loop) – Ipswich 
*54 Km
1 Point

18 Points total*


----------



## Gibbo9 (3 Dec 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points
Sep 11 points
Oct 12 points
Nov 11 points

Nov 1 Nice ride this one (https://www.strava.com/activities/6196070762) 51.61km, 75m
Nov 2 Tough morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/6199297241) 50.83km, 118m
Nov 4 Very windy out (https://www.strava.com/activities/6209714775) 51.31km, 89m
Nov 5 Strava recommended route, good fun (https://www.strava.com/activities/6214312662) 51.97km, 139m
Nov 6 Gran Fondo as recommended by Strava (https://www.strava.com/activities/6218703117) 112.29km, 326m
Nov 14 after a week off due to the weather, yet another new tyre bought (https://www.strava.com/activities/6255362711) 50.53km, 74m
Nov 16 Heavy legs (https://www.strava.com/activities/6263507626) 51.37km, 90m
Nov 18 Caught in a downpour right at the end (https://www.strava.com/activities/6273763703) 50.63km, 126m
Nov 22 Didn't realise at the time that this would be my final November ride due to illness and some appalling weather. On the mend now and hoping to try to get December qualifying ride in today, fingers crossed. (https://www.strava.com/activities/6291693223) 52.75km, 110m

Total 119 points


----------



## dickyknees (3 Dec 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points.
September ~ 4 points.
October ~ 3 points.
November ~ 4 points.

*December 
December 3rd ~ 51.03 kms (32.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Running total ~ 53 points. *


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2021)

December 4th, Levington, Nacton,, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 52.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6342415063


----------



## Willd (4 Dec 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 
Sep - 9 points
Oct - 8 points 
Nov - 6 points

Dec 4 - 31.79 miles, 1,174ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Barby, Kilsby, Ashby St Ledgers, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, Bilton, Cawston, home.


----------



## C R (5 Dec 2021)

December 5th

St Peters, Worcester, Fernhill Heath, Droitwich, Crutch Ln, Upton Warren, Stoke Prior, Woodgate, Bradley Green, Shell Ford, Himbleton, Crowle, Worcester Royal, Home 

60.8km


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2021)

Dec 6th 31.5'miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 70
Points in all challenges 151


----------



## slow scot (6 Dec 2021)

December.

5th. (50.41km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.

Total Points. 118


----------



## Domus (9 Dec 2021)

January to June inc. 31 points. 

July 1 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 69.5 Kms 1 point. 
July 4 Chasing Nickyboy, no idea what went wrong but I somehow failed in my endeavour.  53.4 Kms 1 point
July 10 Colin J's 100 mile forum ride. Too many places to name 160.9 Kms 4 points
July 16 Cartmel, Newton, Crosthwaite, Crook, Kendal, Endmoor, Crooklands, Levens, Meathop and Grange. 74.0 Kms 1 point
July 18 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 68.1 Kms 1 point
July 23/24 Cambridge to Kings Lynn overnight inc. to and from hotel 131.4 Kms 3 points
August 2 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 79.8 Kms 1 point
August 5 Whitefield, Farnworth, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont and home via Bolton 56.6Kms 1 point
August 13 Walney, Roa Island, Ulverston, Greenodd, Cartmel and Grange 59.6 Kms 1 point
August 20/21 Night ride London to Cambridge 124 .8 Kms 3 points
August 26 Prescot, Rainford, Orrell, Shevington, Tyldesley, Ainsworth, Tottington, Edenfield and home 98 Kms 2 points
August 29 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 55.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Cheshire tour Day 1 Wilmslow to Nantwich via Northwich 60.93 Kms 1 point
September 21 Cheshire tour Day 2 Nantwich to Oswestry via Whitchurch 72.59 Kms 1 point
September 22 Cheshire tour Day 3 Oswestry to Pistyll Rhaeadr waterfall and back to Oswestry 60.33 Kms 1 point
September 23 Cheshire tour Day 4 Oswestry to Chester via Llangollen 64.17 Kms 1 point
October 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return to Grange 58.4 Kms 1 point
October 15 Bury, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Waterfoot and home 64.7 Kms 1 point
October 21 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Brinscall, Belmont, Harwood and home 64.5 Kms 1 point
October 24 Bury, Manchester, Chorlton, a long loop through Cheshire Lanes and return home via Manchester 102.8 Kms 3 points
November 3 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 66.8 Kms 1 point
December 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 63 points.


----------



## Saluki (11 Dec 2021)

January to September 2021 36points.

October
10/10/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/6094131449 Ely railway Station, Littleport, Denver, Downham Market (Garmin stopped recording for 7.25 miles), Fincham, Barton Bendish (noticed Garmin, poked it to restart), Swaffham, Bradenham, Dereham. 54 miles (give or take a mile) 2 points
11/10/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/6097139576 Norwich, Horsford, Spixworth, Rackheath, Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Woodfords Brewary) Blofield, Plumstead, Rackheath, Heartsease, Home. 52km 1pt

November
06/11/21 https://www.strava.com/activities/6222062402 Norwich to Whitwell, for cake, then back again. 50km 1pt

December
11/12/21 https://strava.app.link/vA7oh2v2Tlb
That’s the year done!
Not ruling out another ride though.

Total: 41 points


----------



## gavgav (12 Dec 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th July (53.56km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern, Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

25th July (54.73 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

31st July (51.06 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

14th August (52.96 km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Estuary-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

7th September (50.58km) 1 point
Lowick Green-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Crosslands-Graythwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Hawkshead-Moor Top-High Cross-Brentwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Lowick Green

26th September (82.83km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Hopton-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Crosslanes-Melverley-Crew Green-Criggion-Trewern-Heldre Hill-Trefnant-Vron Gate-Vennington-Westbury-Asterley-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

23rd October (52.51km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Shrewsbury


13th November (54.33km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st November (65.13km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Bicton-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Farley-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

12th December (50.57km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Coundmoor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

Total= 27 points


----------



## aferris2 (12 Dec 2021)

11 Jan 50.9 km Strava The Hanningfields, Sandon, Loops around the village. 1 point
21 Feb 65.23 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 383m. 1 point
21 Mar 60.74 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Bicknacre, East and West Hanningfield. 385m. 1 point
30 Mar 50.91 mi Strava The Hanningfields, Bicknacre, Cock Clarks, Woodham Mortimer, Maldon, Heybridge, Goldhanger and return 1371 ft. 2 points
20 Apr 60.99 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, Baddow. 386m. 1 point
11 May 50.45 mi Strava Whitstable, Herne Bay, Reculver, Margate and return. 735 ft. 2 points
30 May 50.95 mi Strava East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Goldhanger, Ulting, Boreham, Sandon, STock. 1207 ft. 2 points
03 Jun 101.54 km Strava East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, return via Billericay. 467m 3 points.
18 Jul 50.44 mi Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Blackmore, Writtle, Chelmsford, Sandon, Butts Green, Bicknacre, West Hanningfield, Stock,
Billericay. 1621 ft. 2 points
15 Aug 66.76 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay 448m. 1 point
09 Sep 65.98 km Strava  South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 422m. 1 point
13 Oct 65.99 km Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Great Baddow, Chelmsford, Writtle, Mountnessing, Billericay. 436m. 1 point
09 Nov 62.47 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Bicknacre, Writtle, Chelmsford, West Hanningfield. 369m. 1 point
*12 Dec 61.25 km Strava Billericay, Mountnessing, Bicknacre, Writtle, Chelmsford, West Hanningfield, Ramsden Heath. 403m. 1 point*
Total 20 points


----------



## Willd (12 Dec 2021)

*Jan - Jun - 42 points
July - 6 points 
Aug - 7 points 
Sep - 9 points
Oct - 8 points 
Nov - 6 points

Dec 4 - 31.79 miles, 1,174ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Barby, Kilsby, Ashby St Ledgers, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, Bilton, Cawston, home. 

*Dec 12 - 52.01 miles, 1,783ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Bulkington, Bedworth, Bedworth Woodlands, Astley, Ansley, Church End, Old Arley, Hill Top, New Arley, Gun Hill, Fillongley, Corley Ash, Bedworth Heath, Exhall, Hawkesbury, Foxford, Alderman's Green, Barnacle, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.


----------



## C R (12 Dec 2021)

December 12th

Loop round Littleworth, Wadborough, Besford, Croome, Pirton and Hatfield twice.

59.1km


----------



## Sbudge (12 Dec 2021)

27 other rides ...

18th September, 60.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/5980222824) Local Chilterns Gravel
15th October, 68.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6116764366) Thames path
22nd October, 84.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6150826913) Loop with West Highland way and the Forth Canal
23rd October, 60.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6154786508) West Fife way
1st November, 60.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6196888711) Tissington Trail and High Peak Trail 
13th November, 59.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6252134249) Wendover gravel loop
20th November, 53.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6283493147) Olloe is back, Wendover/Ashridge loop
28th November, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6317529446) Frozen gravel - Wendover/Potten End loop
4th December, 55km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6342610529) 55 for 55, Wendover, Bledlow and Phoenix trail


----------



## footloose crow (15 Dec 2021)

Possibly one of my slowest 50k rides but I have done it .....so finally after three years of trying I have managed to do a 50k ride each month. There will be wild celebrations in the Crow household tonight.


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Dec 2021)

*December 15h 2021* Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – St Méen-le-Grand – Trémorel – Lancras – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 58.31km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 43
Total points in all challenges: 69


----------



## Gibbo9 (16 Dec 2021)

Jan 10 points
Feb 12 points
Mar 11 points
Apr 12 points
May 13 points
Jun 13 points
Jul 7 points
Aug 7 points
Sep 11 points
Oct 12 points
Nov 11 points

Dec 3 A very gentle ride to check I was feeling ok (https://www.strava.com/activities/633735740) 50.81km, 136m
Dec 4 Worked a wee bit harder this time (https://www.strava.com/activities/6340222931) 50.54km, 119m
Dec 16 Poor weather and extended 51st birthday celebrations prevented me from getting out for a couple of weeks. Back to it this morning on what is a quite simply stunning morning (https://www.strava.com/activities/6389128288) 54.66km, 99m

Total 122 points


----------



## dickyknees (17 Dec 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points.
September ~ 4 points.
October ~ 3 points.
November ~ 4 points.

*December 
December 3rd ~ 51.03 kms (32.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*December 17th ~ 55.60 kms (34.55 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Valley, home.

*Running total ~ 54 points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (18 Dec 2021)

January
17th 55km Icy Roads, change of plan | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 52km Pootle along the riverbank | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
25th 51km Wootton 50km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
February
27th. 50km Morning Ride with Stig | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
March
25th 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
April
17th 100km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
23rd 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
May
1st 53km Kirton for cake | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
June
12th 104km Scunthorpe Ridgeway - Tiled. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
13th 61km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
26th 103km Shopping in Lincoln, then to Seven Districts for a Puppacino. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
July
16th 55 miles Caistor to Orby | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
17th 58 miles Orby to Caistor | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
31st 54km Morning Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
August
1st 53km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
14th 110km Wolds 100 Audax | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig, (Stig's first Audax)
21st 105km Horncastle 100km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
22nd 54km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
28th105km Backloaded 100km | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
September
5th 104km Bosworth Battlefield Siteseer 100km Audax | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
11th 132km Out for some tiles, and Stig's longest ride so far. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
12th 69km Lunch Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
18th 59km Lunch Ride | Ride | Strava Tandem
22nd 66km Oare Marsh and Blean Woods | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
24th 51 miles Thanet Promenades | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
26th 52km Britain's smallest Town | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
October
10th 52km Afternoon Ride | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
11th 104km Lincoln Hospital and a Tea top up | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
28th 102km Picked off a few tiles near Welton | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
November
6th 100km Nine tiles to Horncastle | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
12th 101km Sturton tiles | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
13th 107km Happy New Year! first Audax of the new season | Ride | Strava Tandem
20th 103km Collecting a few VV tiles to The Old Tile Works. | Ride | Strava solo with Stig 
December
3rd 50km Making the most of the thaw on an unexpected day off. | Ride | Strava Solo with Stig
4th 61km Interesting in the crosswind sections on the Tandem | Ride | Strava Tandem
11th 102km Louth 100km DIY Audax | Ride | Strava Tandem


----------



## 13 rider (18 Dec 2021)

Dec 6th 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Dec 18th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gabbesby ,Asfordby ,Saxelibye ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 72
Points in all challenges 153


----------



## Willd (18 Dec 2021)

*Jan - Nov - 78 points

Dec 4 - 31.79 miles, 1,174ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Barby, Kilsby, Ashby St Ledgers, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, Bilton, Cawston, home.

*Dec 12 - 52.01 miles, 1,783ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Bulkington, Bedworth, Bedworth Woodlands, Astley, Ansley, Church End, Old Arley, Hill Top, New Arley, Gun Hill, Fillongley, Corley Ash, Bedworth Heath, Exhall, Hawkesbury, Foxford, Alderman's Green, Barnacle, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Dec 18 - 32.52 miles, 1,072ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Draycote, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Birdingbury Wharf, Lower Shuckburgh, Flecknoe, Nethercote, Grandborough Fields, Grandborough, Willoughby, Woolscott, Dunchurch, Bilton, Cawston, home.


----------



## Eribiste (19 Dec 2021)

December 19th, Eckington, Pershore, Hatfield, Kempsey, Croome, Baughton, Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury and back home. Just a little less than 52km in cold, damp fog. And an Edge 200 with a flat battery so no digital track.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Dec 2021)

January
1st - Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton, Agden,
High Legh, Culcheth, Croft, home. 50.6kms.
24th - Risley, Culcheth, Lowton, Warrington, Woolston, Fernhead, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home 52 kms
30th - Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Irlam, Winton, Lowton, circle of Croft, home 51.5kms
February
7th - Culcheth, Cadishead, Winton, Lowton, Culcheth, circle of Croft, home 52kms
March
6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Padgate, Rixton, Culcheth, home 55 kms.
April
10th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Winwick, Houghton Green, Croft, Culcheth loop (x2) 52kms
May
19th Winwick, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.5kms.
June
4th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.4kms.
24th Houghton Green, Bruche, Latchford, Grappenhall, High Legh, Mere, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 51.4 kms.
July
16th
Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, High Legh, Tatton, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51kms.
August
18th Culcheth, Warburton, Agden, Tatton, High Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52 kms
September
19th home, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Lane Head, Winwick, Fearnhead, Locking Stumps, followed by circles of Croft, then home. 52 kms. (Geographically restricted ride due to injury in the first half of the month and lack of opportunity in the second half)
October
23rd home, Risley, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Mere, J19 of the M6, then reversed the route. 52 kms
November
28th home, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Latchford, Grappenhall, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, home. A 7am 52.3 kms
December 
19th, home, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Tatton, Rostherne, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, home 51 foggy and cold kms.


----------



## dickyknees (21 Dec 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points.
September ~ 4 points.
October ~ 3 points.
November ~ 4 points.

*December 
December 3rd ~ 51.03 kms (32.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*December 17th ~ 55.60 kms (34.55 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Valley, home.
*December 21st ~ 68.90 kms (a nippy but sunny 42.81 miles) 1 point. *
Parc Menai, Lon Las Menai, Caernarfon, Lon Eifion, Bryncir, Penygroes, Llandwrog, Saron, Caernarfon, Lon Las Menai, Parc Menai. 

*Running total ~ 55 points*


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Dec 2021)

Jan 6th:- Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Addlestone-Virginia Water-Home. *52.2km*
Jan 10th:- Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*
Jan 17th- Home-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. *66.6km*
Jan 23rd:- Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Wentworth-Chobham-Home. *53.4km*

Feb 11th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Windlesham-Home. *55.5km*
Feb 19th:- Home-Staines-Heathrow-Ashford-Home. *50.4km*

March 9th:- Home-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *55km*
March 17th:- Home-Virginia Water-Wentworth-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.5km*

April 3rd:- Home-Lyne-CHobham-Lightwater-Sunninghill-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *51.2km*

May 7th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *65.9km*

June 2nd:-Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Pirbright-Chobham-Virginia Water-Home. *57km*

July 3rd:- Home-St Annes Hill-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home. *58.99km*

August 28th:- Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Wentworth-Home. *61.5km*

September 16th:- Southampton, round and about. *50.2km*

October 4th:- Home-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Ascot-Chobham-Home. *54.1km*

November 23rd:- Home-Chertsey-Byfleet-Brooklands-Walton-Staines-Egham-Home. *50.3km* 

December 23rd:- Home-Egham-Staines-Ashford-Heathrow-Longford-Stanwell-Home. *50.7km*


----------



## Chap sur le velo (23 Dec 2021)

Very Happy to report I’m across the line on this challenge. 50km and 50mile each month completed. Hope to get one more 50km ride in to reach 50 points and may edit this post..

22nd 81km out to Brentwood where there were some delightful, new to me, roads.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6418873858



Sunday 19th 51km around Epping via Chingford

https://www.strava.com/activities/6403211411

3 points current cumulative total 49 December.





Today, thankfully it didn’t rain (which I’d chosen over the bitter weekend weather) first time in Richmond Park in months, 84kms. Full winter clobber
https://www.strava.com/activities/6325932505


17th. 54km on a familiar ride around Epping Forrest. The Wahoo on the bike said I’d averaged 25km/hr – a new record (first and last 10km in London with lots of lights) disappointingly Strava has this at 24.9! Likely last ride in shorts this year.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6270739106


I was hoping to beat the Nudge: October 3 points. Running total now 43

Target 50 points for the year with a 50km and 50 mile per month.

Perhaps my lowest monthly total yet. Despite having new bike, lots of golf/holiday trips meant little time. Having these targets has once again proved a bonus. Took bike to Cornwall and wondered how I would even get up the hill out of the village! Sadly Mrs. Chap was unwell on the day designated for cycling so I missed out. Lack of practice means I'm starting to worry about loosing the "climbing legs" I was developing. But less traveling until the end of year so plan more cycling - need to get to my target of 50 points.

First time Cycled out side London and Essex into Hertfordshire - but just following my nose wasn't very exciting here. Will return after some research.
86km 21st
https://www.strava.com/activities/6146656969


Standard 50km ride round Epping Forrest etc. 14th Oct.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6112741491

September
Bought a new bike! Who could say no to a Giant? What with the fitting, revised cleat position, straighter legs, wider saddle and handlebars plus less riding this month it was a trial coming home into the wind. It will take a little time to get used to it and the bike is just what I was hoping for. Found out that 32mm tubeless tyres are excellent for exploring non tarmac surfaces. 86km today.



https://www.strava.com/activities/6023495280



Have been concentrating on getting my swimming back to how it was a few years ago (before a shoulder op.) So after 1500m in the Olympic length Lido I set off to explore south London. 12 09th 50km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5948849589



August 3 points



A couple of lovely non qualifying rides in Scotland. Dying to go back.

Used Ride with GPS to plan a route back form Brighton (train down) and I was really impressed with the quiet well paved roads it chose. A couple of gravel paths near Sutton and a nightmare bit of A24 were slight belmishes but |I had a great time. My longest ride 130 km and easily the most meters climbed. 12 08
https://www.strava.com/activities/5782121920

Regular 50km ride up to Epping Forrest. 10 08
https://www.strava.com/activities/5770825743



Total points to end of July 34

First time taking a bike on holiday allowed me to explore around Great Orme, Llandudno. I’m delighted to see a stage of the Tour of Britain will finish at the top of it. First time I tried I had to stop for breath twice. Second time made it. YEEEEEEEES

Only one qualifying run, from Betws-y-coed down to the coast and around the Great Orme. Thought it would be a really fast run down but B-y-C is only 30m above sea level. Still it was Lovely and hopefully the first of many trips.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5579664454

Home and a familiar route for 50km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5646846542

Finally. We’d all be feeling ill this week but the test came back negative. Coughing therefore no excuse to get out and do a 50 miler before rains hit the last two days of the month. Proving once again this thread is an inspiration. Visited some new lovely quiet roads and an old haunt, but coming back along the A13 was a BIG mistake.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5707093572

01/06/21

53KMS

Started off with a ride up to Epping and tried incorporate more of the hills.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5395825336

10/06/21

Went out to see a bit of Essex and it turned into 100km. Found lots of new fun roads and allowed myself to get a bit lost.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5447010222 This kind of exploring is the most fun I have on a bike and its really not so good in winter.

Fell over while clipped in – for the first time - at the end and suffered for a couple of weeks after,so only 2 qualifying efforts this month.

May Summary

Still struggling to find time to ride but... Sun is shinning, shorts are wearable at all times and I'm still finding new roads.

27th May 70kms inc some off road. Just followed my nose over new and old favorites.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5366462779

20th May fun to follow the Lea northwards and then back via Epping Forrest 50kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/5328701873

9th May. 82kms and nearly 700m of climbing! Great fun

https://www.strava.com/activities/5268466856
April

Made sure I went out today (last day of the month) and planned an interesting ride. Went to take photo's to show my Mum of houses she'd lived in St Margarets, Teddington, Thames Ditton and Surbiton. Followed towpath I used to cycle 50 years ago when I was more interested in the fishing! Home via Richmond Park. Surprisingly knackered but so pleased I kept the 50 mile challenge going.

30 04 21 85kms 211m climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/5218571312

First update half way through month.

Change of emphasis – we have a holiday cottage booked near Snowdonia in July and I need to spend a lot more time climbing in preparation.

3rd Happily I’ve discovered the Road out of east London through Grange Hill, Chigwell Row and Lambourne End. Not to busy and nice hilly challenge. Allows me to loop round to Epping Forrest. Will explore even more once we get some sun!

58km and first time more than 500m of elevation.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5062792078

7th Pretty much reversed above and added in Mott St.

Wahoo died about 7km from end but had been far enough. Oddly the distance was close to the last time I looked at it but the elevation seemed to finish higher?

Showing 53km and 629 M

https://www.strava.com/activities/5086675814


11th Similar to first. Past Bobby Moore's house and round to enjoy a cuppa and Flapjack at High Beach

56Km, 517 m climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/5108145560

Points total to 31st of March . 17 = 3 +7+7

Still on for both 50km and 50 mile. Self set target for year 50.

March

Started on the 7th with the Swains Lane hill climb, Regents Park Peleton Combo 52 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4905671471

16th Up to Epping Forrest 50 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4956017602

21st Back to Epping 55km but this time sought out hills. Most m gained on a ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4985135354

Wanted to do a new longest ride aiming for 100km+. Headed West up river into decent wind that died when rain arrived. Thereafter it swirled, viciously, but I stuck to it! Well pleased. By following Thames Valley I only had 200m of hills. 105km

https://www.strava.com/activities/5008210356

Warm today only a single Jersey and shorts needed. No over shoes or ToeThingy, or Beenie. 50km with some tough hill work in the middle of Epping Forrest

https://www.strava.com/activities/5046100746

February

2nd 60 kms up into Epping Forrest and beyond!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4733087561

6th Back to Epping 51kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/4743973095

Lost 8 days with the snow and cold - Ice is for drinks!
15th 58kms Straight North through Epping and Back

https://www.strava.com/activities/4791163479

21st 50km Brutal Swaines Lane and then time trial round Regent’s Park x 5

https://www.strava.com/activities/4824097367

25th Richmond Park x 4. 90kms aka a fifty miler!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4847636860

28th Epping first 400m climb. 51kms t

https://www.strava.com/activities/4865736354

January

17th of January headed due to north through Epping Forest towards Harlow and 62 km

https://www.strava.com/activities/4635871172

No stopping me now. Headed across London to circle Richmond Park 3x – my first ever 50 mile ride. 82kms 27 01 21

https://www.strava.com/activities/4689567485

Just time 31 01 21, for a more interesting trip North, towards Epping then Stableford Abbotts, Abridge, Chigwell and home. 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4711534391


----------



## dickyknees (24 Dec 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points.
September ~ 4 points.
October ~ 3 points.
November ~ 4 points.

*December 
December 3rd ~ 51.03 kms (32.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*December 17th ~ 55.60 kms (34.55 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Valley, home.
*December 21st ~ 68.90 kms (a nippy but sunny 42.81 miles) 1 point. *
Parc Menai, Lon Las Menai, Caernarfon, Lon Eifion, Bryncir, Penygroes, Llandwrog, Saron, Caernarfon, Lon Las Menai, Parc Menai. 
*December 24th ~ 52.56 kms (32.66 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Caergeiliog, Bryn Ddu, Ty Croes, Dothan, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home.

*Running total ~ 56 points*


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2021)

Dec 6th 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Dec 18th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gabbesby ,Asfordby ,Saxelibye ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Dec 25th 33.7 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 73
Points in all challenges 154


----------



## C R (26 Dec 2021)

Boxing day 

Hatfield, Pirton, Kinnersley, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth and then Home. 

68.9km


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2021)

Dec 6th 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Dec 18th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gabbesby ,Asfordby ,Saxelibye ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Dec 25th 33.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Dec 26th 50.1 miles 2 points 
Same route as the 18th

Points in this challenge 75
Points in all challenges 156


----------



## Spinney (26 Dec 2021)

*January
17th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall
*February
6th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, Iron Action, Latteridge, Rudgeway, Thornbury, Tytherington, Wickwar
*March
7th - 32 miles - 1 point:* Tytherington, Itchington, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkely, Stinchcombe, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*20th - 31.3 miles - 1 point: *Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Damery
*April
25th - 32 miles - 1 point*: Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Norton, Foxley, Easton Grey, Wotton under Edge
*May
9th - 35 miles - 1 point* Crosby Ravensworth, Orton, Sunbiggin Tarn, Appleby, Bolton, Morland, CR
*12th - 33 miles - 1 point *Tebay, Sedburgh, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Tebay
*June
19th - 32 miles - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Cam, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall
*July
7th - 31 miles - 1 point *Mungrisdale, Hesket Newmarket, Sebergham, Greystoke
*26th - 50.5 km - 1 point* Cromhall, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe
*August
24th - 50.4 miles - 2 points* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Acton Turville, Yatton Keynall, Biddestone, Lacock [Lunch!!], Biddestone, YK, Grittleton, Luckington, Sopworth, H Upton
*Sept
27th - 51 km - 1 point *Stinchcombe, Wanswell, Berkeley, Hill, Rockhampton, Stone, Stinchcombe
*Oct
21st - 53 km - 1 point *Brampton, Blencarn, Melmerby, Gamblesby, Glassonby, Langwathby, Acorn Bank (🍰 ), Bramtpon
*Nov
13th - 51 km - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall
*Dec
26th - 33 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall

*Running total: 16 points* 

Made it! That was a struggle some months. Cycling mojo still largely AWOL, but this challenge has made me get out on the bike when I probably wouldn't have done otherwise.


----------



## bruce1530 (27 Dec 2021)

Jan: 1 point
Feb: 3 points
Mar: 3 points
April: 5 points
May: 3 points
June: 7 points
July: 3 points
August: 2 points
September: 3 points
October: 1 point
November: 1 point

27 Dec: Saltcoats to Paisley, home by train. 51km


Total: 33 points.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2021)

Dec 6th 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Dec 18th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gabbesby ,Asfordby ,Saxelibye ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Dec 25th 33.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Dec 26th 50.1 miles 2 points
Same route as the 18th
Dec 27th 64.7 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Diesworth ,Sutton Bonnington ,Wysall ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 78
Points in all challenges 159


----------



## dickyknees (27 Dec 2021)

January to March ~ 14 points.
April ~ 7 points.
May ~ 6 points.
June ~ 3 points.
July ~ 7 points.
August ~ 4 points.
September ~ 4 points.
October ~ 3 points.
November ~ 4 points.

*December 
December 3rd ~ 51.03 kms (32.02 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*December 17th ~ 55.60 kms (34.55 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Valley, home.
*December 21st ~ 68.90 kms (a nippy but sunny 42.81 miles) 1 point. *
Parc Menai, Lon Las Menai, Caernarfon, Lon Eifion, Bryncir, Penygroes, Llandwrog, Saron, Caernarfon, Lon Las Menai, Parc Menai. 
*December 24th ~ 52.56 kms (32.66 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Caergeiliog, Bryn Ddu, Ty Croes, Dothan, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, home.
*December 27th ~ 55.10 kms (34.86 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Running total ~ 57 points. *


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2021)

Dec 6th 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Dec 18th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gabbesby ,Asfordby ,Saxelibye ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Dec 25th 33.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Dec 26th 50.1 miles 2 points
Same route as the 18th
Dec 27th 64.7 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Diesworth ,Sutton Bonnington ,Wysall ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Anstey
Dec 28 th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Groby ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn , Mountsorrel,Swithland ,Groby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 78
Points in all challenges 162


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Dec 2021)

December 15h 2021 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – St Méen-le-Grand – Trémorel – Lancras – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 58.31km 1 point

*December 28th 2021* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.28km 1 point

Total points in this challenge: 44
Total points in all challenges: 70


----------



## Jenkins (28 Dec 2021)

Final leisure ride of the year - back to work tomorrow - and an absolute sod of a headwind all the way tp Ipswich.
December 28th, Felixstowe, Trimley, Falkenham, Kirton, Bucklesham, Ipswich, Trimley & Felixstowe, 50.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6438551382
And because I'm a sad old git (according to my sister) here's a list of all 68 qualifying rides in this challenge for the year


----------



## Willd (29 Dec 2021)

*Jan - Nov - 78 points

Dec 4 - 31.79 miles, 1,174ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Barby, Kilsby, Ashby St Ledgers, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, Bilton, Cawston, home.

*Dec 12 - 52.01 miles, 1,783ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Bulkington, Bedworth, Bedworth Woodlands, Astley, Ansley, Church End, Old Arley, Hill Top, New Arley, Gun Hill, Fillongley, Corley Ash, Bedworth Heath, Exhall, Hawkesbury, Foxford, Alderman's Green, Barnacle, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Dec 18 - 32.52 miles, 1,072ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Draycote, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Birdingbury Wharf, Lower Shuckburgh, Flecknoe, Nethercote, Grandborough Fields, Grandborough, Willoughby, Woolscott, Dunchurch, Bilton, Cawston, home.

*Dec 29 - 31.30 miles, 1,073ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Lutterworth, Bitteswell, Ullesthorpe, Claybrooke Parva / Magna, High Cross, Copston Magna, Cloudesley Bush, Street Ashton, Stretton under Fosse, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## steverob (30 Dec 2021)

*January:* 3 rides, 4 points
*February: *4 rides, 8 points
*March: *5 rides, 8 points
*April: *5 rides, 8 points
*May: *6 rides, 11 points
*June: *7 rides, 11 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August: *7 rides, 11 points
*September: *3 rides, 6 points
*October: *4 rides, 8 points
*November: *4 rides, 6 points
*30th December: 32.01 miles* - Bare minimum required to complete the challenge having been stymied by a bad back most of the month. Incredibly windy but stayed local, doing loops of familiar roads - https://www.strava.com/activities/6446521964 - 1 point

*Final total for the year: 88 points*


----------



## Willd (31 Dec 2021)

*Jan - Nov - 78 points

Dec 4 - 31.79 miles, 1,174ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Barby, Kilsby, Ashby St Ledgers, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, Bilton, Cawston, home.

*Dec 12 - 52.01 miles, 1,783ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Bulkington, Bedworth, Bedworth Woodlands, Astley, Ansley, Church End, Old Arley, Hill Top, New Arley, Gun Hill, Fillongley, Corley Ash, Bedworth Heath, Exhall, Hawkesbury, Foxford, Alderman's Green, Barnacle, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Dec 18 - 32.52 miles, 1,072ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Draycote, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Birdingbury Wharf, Lower Shuckburgh, Flecknoe, Nethercote, Grandborough Fields, Grandborough, Willoughby, Woolscott, Dunchurch, Bilton, Cawston, home.

*Dec 29 - 31.30 miles, 1,073ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Lutterworth, Bitteswell, Ullesthorpe, Claybrooke Parva / Magna, High Cross, Copston Magna, Cloudesley Bush, Street Ashton, Stretton under Fosse, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Dec 31 - 51.09 miles, 1,754ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Stretton-on-Dunsmore, Stoneleigh, Coventry (Gibbet Hill, Kirby Corner, Westwood Heath), Burton Green, Carol Green (yes really), Balsall Common, Balsall Street, Temple Balsall, Sedgemere, Fen End, Meer End, Kenilworth, Stoneleigh, Princethorpe, Dunchurch, home.

*85 points for the year*


----------



## footloose crow (31 Dec 2021)

*December round up*

Two 50k rides this month so happy with that. Hopefully more - and longer - next year. The main thing, the only thing really, is to have fun though.

Hard not to be a bit data obsessed as a cyclist however, so I have done the sums for the year:

4426 miles cycled
304,000 feet of ascent

Average gradient 1.3%. Doesn't sound much but 1.5% is roughly the threshold for an audax to be described as hilly. So 1.3% is _quite_ hilly.

*Targets for next year:*
1. Cycle more outside Cornwall.
2. Do some more gravel/mud biased rides, eg. West Kernow way.
3. _*Try*_ to do a 300k audax this year. 
4. Have fun, enjoy the view and stop obsessing about Strava segments, KOMs and Local Legends. I don't actually have any KOMs anymore as last one I set up on a lonely back road I thought only I ever cycled down, has just been snaffled. 
5. Cycle up a big, long hill rather than lots of small, steep ones. This may mean going abroad of course. Ventoux?
6. Do a multi-day journey , maybe camping - maybe not.
7. Do a night ride. 

Oh and do 50k a month for a year......

What is everyone else planning, resolving or promising themselves to do - or not do - in 2022?


----------



## gavgav (31 Dec 2021)

3rd January (57.52km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Condover-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

21st February (57.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-CoundMoor-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Charlton Hill-Wroxeter-Uppington-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

28th February (54.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury- Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Argoed-Kinnerley-Hopton-Little Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

5th March (52.19km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Pontesbury-Habberley-Ratlinghope-Picklescott-Wilderley-Stapleton-Gonsal-Condover-Shrewsbury

15th March (54.44km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Hanwood-Cruckton-Shoothill-Nox-Lea Cross-Arscott-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Acton Pigott-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st March (50.82km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Forton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

3rd April (50.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Betton Abbots-Shrewsbury

18th April (52.06km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

24th April (67.30km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Wroxeter-Eaton Constantine-Garmston-Leighton-Buildwas-Ironbridge-Broseley-Coalport-Ironbridge-Broseley-Wyke-Farley-Much Wenlock-Homer-Wigwig-Harley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1st May (54.32km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

14th May (65.98km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Wilcot-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Maesbrook-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Stoney Stretton-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

8th June (65.82km) 1 point
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Gwernan-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

12th June (67.42km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Botvylle-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Hamperley-Nutbatch-Longmynd-All Stretton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

19th June (90.16km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Grafton-Yeaton-Old Woods-Myddle-Noneley-Wolverley-Newtown-Waterloo-Prees-Darliston-Fauls-Marchamley-Kenstone-Booley-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (71.39km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Tyn y Groes-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreath-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th July (53.56km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern, Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

25th July (54.73 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

31st July (51.06 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

14th August (52.96 km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Estuary-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

7th September (50.58km) 1 point
Lowick Green-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Crosslands-Graythwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Hawkshead-Moor Top-High Cross-Brentwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Lowick Green

26th September (82.83km) 2 points
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Hopton-Knockin Heath-Kinnerley-Argoed-Crosslanes-Melverley-Crew Green-Criggion-Trewern-Heldre Hill-Trefnant-Vron Gate-Vennington-Westbury-Asterley-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

23rd October (52.51km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Shrewsbury


13th November (54.33km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

21st November (65.13km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Bicton-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Farley-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

12th December (50.57km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Coundmoor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

31st December (61.48km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Mytton-Fitz-Leaton-Bomere Heath-Pimhill-Hadnall-Astley-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Great Wytheford-Poynton Green-Roden-Rodington Heath-Withington-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

Total= 28 points


----------



## Nomadski (31 Dec 2021)

Haven’t been on for ages but I have been keeping up with at least 1 ride a month so here’s my update since late August.

9th September - 33.95 miles - Airport Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/5933377470 - 1 pt.

23rd September - 33.50 miles - Airport Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/6007705971 - 1pt

26th September - 33.94 miles - Sale, Altrincham, Knutsford, Wilmslow Park, Cheadle, Withington - https://www.strava.com/activities/6023681811 - 1pt

12th October - 31.86 miles - Airport Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/6102915623 - 1pt

23rd November - 32.10 miles - Airport Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/6297339572 - 1pt

12th December - 31.86 miles - Airport Loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/6376192554 - 1pt.

Total 24 pts.

Hopefully my mileage, and range of routes will get back to normal next year!

Have a nice New Year cycle folks.


----------



## slow scot (1 Jan 2022)

December. (Continued)

12th. 59km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Kirkton of Skene, Blacktop.
16th. (52km). Clockwise Blacktop/Kirkton of Skene loop.
24th. (50km). Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie Standing stones, Flora’s, Drum, Deeside line, Duthie park, city centre, home.
28th. (53km). Blacktop, Kirkton of Skene, Garlogie, Cullerlie Standing stones, Flora’s, Drum, Deeside line, Duthie park, city centre, home.
30th. (52km). Clockwise Blacktop/Kirkton of Skene loop.
31st. (52km). As per yesterday, with bacon roll.

Total Points for the year: 123


----------

